# Useful Freewares...



## Akshay (Mar 23, 2006)

*.....SOME USEFUL FREEWARES.....*

*WORKING ON PREPARING AN INDEX TO GIVE A LIST OF ALL THE FREEWARES POSTED HERE.... KINDLY BEAR TILL THEN*
_Clicking on the links will lead u to description page @ thinkdigit where download link is provided_

*ANTIVIRUS/SECURITY*

Comodo Firewall Pro 2.4.18.184
Cyberhawk
Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool 1.29
Security Process Explorer 1.5
STINGER

*DRIVERS*

Audio & Multimedia, BIOS, Printer Drivers, etc.

*GAMES*
GAMES - 100's of Freewares n Arcade Games
Mini Golf Maniacs 1.0
Q Tracker


*IMAGING*

Image Analyzer 1.28

FastStone Image Viewer
FastStone Photo Resizer 2.2
FotoSketcher 1.8
MyFotoPad 1.0
Paint.Net
PDF Watermark Creator v1.0
Photobie 4.0
PhotoFiltre 6.3.1
PhotoRazor 2.1
Photo Story 3
Picasa 2.7.0.37.36
Picture-shark
Wildbit Viewer


*INTERNET*

Ares Galaxy Turbo Accelerator
BitMeter 2
BitTorrent 6.0 Beta
Bluto XT
CrunzhMail
Deepnet Explorer v1.5.3 Beta 2
DownloadThemAll
Firefox extensions
Firetune
GetGo Download Manager 
GMail Drive Extension
Google Chrome 1.0.154.36 Final
GoogleGrab
ICQ 6.0 Build 5400
Internet Explorer 8 Beta 1
Kazaa Scanner v1.0
Maxthon 1.6.1.50
Mouse Gesture
MSN/Yahoo Message Archive Decoder/Viewer 
MSN Messenger Live!
MSN Messenger Plugin for Winamp
Net Meter 1.1.2
Net Transport
Networx
ooVoo 1.1.0.2 Beta
Password Cracker 3.7.0
Pidgin Portable
SpoofStick for Firefox
Team Talk
TheWorld Browser for Windows XP 2.0.4.6
Transmute
Watch HDTV
WinMX Turbo Accelerator
Yahoo Mail Notifier 0.9.9
Youtube Batch Downloader 2.0.1.0




*MULTIMEDIA*

Aimersoft iPod Copy Manager 2.1.22.3  
AIMP Classic 2.50 Final
Any Video Converter Free 2.06 
Avi Screen Classic
Burn4Free CD & DVD 2.3
CD BurnerXP
CDCheck 3
Cole2k Media Advanced Codec Pack
DP CD DVD Burner 1.1 Beta 8
DVDFab HD Decrypter 3.1.3.5 Beta
Exact Audio Copy
FAVC 1.02
FLV Extract
Free Flv to AVI Converter 1.5
Froddle Pod
GermaniX Transcoder 4.0.0.32
GX::Transcoder
ImgBurn_2.4.0.0
K-Lite Codec Tweak Tool 2.1.0 
KMPlayer
Magicdisc for Making cd/dvd images
MIS Info Video 2.7.0
MP3Gain
Pazera Video Converters Suite 1.2
ProgDVB Standard Edition
Streamripper for Winamp 2/5 1.62.2 
Switch v1.22
TV v2.0
VideoInspector 1.11.0.109
Wavosaur 1.0.0.9000
Tara - Winamp Plugin for more formats _DIRECT LINK_
Xvid

*OFFICE UTILITIES/WORDPADS/PIM/ETC.*

Abiword
ASAP Utilities
BookDB 2.1.101 
BS1 Accounting v2007.5
BullZipPDFPrinter
Commercial Invoice 1.0 
Create pdf from excel, word, etc. _DIRECT LINK_
Easy Cash Manager 3.1.1 
FloatingNotes 1.2
Free PDF Editor
Invocator 1.0
Keynote
Notepad2 3.0.20
Presenmaker 1.0
Quick PDF Tools
Rainlendar Lite 2.2
Rename Master - Rename many files at one go _DIRECT LINK_
Stickies 6.0c
Super Invoice 1.02


*PROGRAMMING TOOLS/COMPILERS/EDITORS*

*SERVER APPS*
XAMPP

*SYSTEM*

Advanced WindowsCare Personal 
Auslogics Disk Defrag
Autoruns
Cute Partition Manager v0.9.8
Freefile - unlock protected files and folders _DIRECT LINK_
Everest Home v2.20.466
FreeWare Registry Defragmentor/Compacter
General PC Info Tool - PC Wizard 2005 
GPU Caps Viewer
HDD Low-Level Format Tool 2.36.1181
MediaDoctor
Microsoft Process Monitor 1.23
Partition Find and Mount 2.2.1
Power Defragmenter
Pristy Utils
Ranish Partition Manager 2.44
Recuva 1.03.100 Final
RunScanner 1.8.1.0
Shutdowner v2.0
SS Registry Fixer 2.0 
Startup Control Panel
SysExporter 1.41
System Vault
TestDisk 6.8 Beta
TweakNow WinSecret Professional 1.0 
Ultimate Boot CD for Windows V3.05
Unlock files _DIRECT LINK_
UWin Installer
WinDirStat
XP SySpad



*UTILITIES*

AcronymGenie
Adobe Reader SpeedUp
Alt-Tab Thingy
Beamfile 
BGEye
BMP Wrap
CD Recovery Toolbox Free 1.1.7
CONVERBER
DeskTask 
DiskMax
Eraser v5.85
File Recover 4
Fomine LAN Chat
Free Devnagari Language tool _DIRECT LINK_
Iconsort
KeePass Password Safe 1.15
Lingoes Translator 1.51.0007 Beta  
MagicDisc
MojoPac Freedom
Numerimal
PC Screen Capture 2.01
PowerPro
RapidTyping Typing Tutor 1.9.8.9
Recover data from corrupt CD's and DVD's
RoamDrive 1.0.18
Seven Transformation Pack
ShutDownPro 1.138
Snippy
TaskSwitch Pro
TeraCopy 1.22 
TypeMe Fast Typing Tutor v1.0 
UltraExplorer v1.4.3
Universal Extract
Volumouse 1.51
Website Puller v1.1 
Winsnap - Take snapshots of ur screen _DIRECT LINK_
WirelessNetView 1.12
WordWeb

=======================================================================================================


----------



## kalpik (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for the links! But in future remember not to post direct links to downloads.. Post links to the page that has the download link.. That way, we can more info about the app.. Its a lil better that way..


----------



## anandk (Mar 23, 2006)

thnx akshay, checking out devnagri...
check this link for some odr gud freeware
*www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm


----------



## Akshay (Mar 23, 2006)

thnx kalpik... will keep in mind next time. But for now posting some more direct links (sorry). Generally ppl hate to search for download link in a website which boasts of 1000's of links...

One s.w I wud specifically like to mention about is dynadvance mail notifier... its d best email notifier s/w. u can ask for.

More links:

Optinet (optimise ur internet connection)
*rapidshare.de/files/16116073/OptiNet.rar.html


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice post,really useful.


----------



## Akshay (Mar 23, 2006)

FireTune 

FireTune for Mozilla Firefox v1.x was developed for an easy and fast optimization of your browsing experience with Firefox. Usually you have to optimize Firefox manually, which can be time consuming and difficult for the novice user. FireTune helps you here - it includes all the performance optimizations. The only thing you must do is: make your selection. It does the work for you. 

*www.majorgeeks.com/downloadge...39ac12bd3caffe or
*files1.majorgeeks.com/files/c...s/firetune.exe

MSN Messenger Music Plugin for Winamp 

This plugin for Winamp let's you use MSN Messenger 7's "What I'm Listening To" feature with Winamp, instead of just Windows Media Player. 
*msnblog.stuffplug.com/wp-content/gen_msn.zip


----------



## kalpik (Mar 23, 2006)

Akshay said:
			
		

> thnx kalpik... will keep in mind next time. But for now posting some more direct links (sorry). Generally ppl hate to search for download link in a website which boasts of 1000's of links...
> 
> One s.w I wud specifically like to mention about is dynadvance mail notifier... its d best email notifier s/w. u can ask for.
> 
> ...


No problem!


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 25, 2006)

nice work!
keep posting


----------



## anandk (Mar 26, 2006)

guys just wanted to share that DEVNAGRI is a great one !
thnx akshay, i was looking for such a one !


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 1, 2006)

> *www.ntwind.com/download/WinSnap.exe - Winsnap - Take snapshots of ur screen



Avi screen classic is better , it can take videos too

*www.bobyte.com/AviScreen/InstAviScreenC.zip


----------



## Akshay (Apr 1, 2006)

Find 1000's of applications here (all s/w. here are not freewares)

*www.1000apps.com
*www.soft32.com

Recover data from corrupt CD's and DVD's

*www.regnow.com/softsell/visitor.cg...146&ref=*www.008soft.com/products/cddvddr.exe


----------



## jay4u (Apr 16, 2006)

thanks for the links dude.......


----------



## Akshay (Apr 17, 2006)

Site with tons of s/w. (lots of freewares as well):
*www.softwarepatch.com/software/index.html

CDCheck 3 Check your CD and DVD collection for errors. For files that are damaged, switch to recovery mode and salvage them.Licence: Free
*www.softwarepatch.com/software/cd-recovery.html

File Recovery 4 (freeware):
File recovery has many descriptions: you can undelete, recover deleted files or recover a lost file. Regardless of what you call it, the freeware program File Recovery 4 can help get your file back. 
All you do is download and Install the program on the computer – try to avoid the same drive as the deleted files. Follow the simple steps and fingers-crossed the file can be recovered. It can undelete a lost file from FAT, FAT!6, FAT32 and NTFS file system format. Plus it can finds partitions automatically, even if the boot sector or FAT has been erased or damaged. File Recovery 4 can also recover most common files types. Even if part of the file is damaged and beyond recovery, you may be able to get back some useful fragments - recovering half of a lost 10,000 word assignment is better than having nothing at all.

ftp://ftp2.convar.com/pcinspector/pci_filerecovery.exe

Firefox links:

DownloadThemAll

Why do we have to load a slow external download manager/accelerator, when we can just have DownThemAll inside Firefox?

DownThemAll lets you download all the links or images contained in a webpage and much more: you can refine your downloads by fully customizable criteria to get only what you really want.
DownThemAll is all you can desire from a download manager: it features an advanced accelerator that increases speed up to 400%, it allows you to pause and resume downloads at any time and, last but not least, it's fully integrated into your favorite browser!

No AdWare, no waits. Just the files you want, in a click.

Works with:
Firefox 	Firefox 	1.5 - 1.6 	ALL

*releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/extensions/downthemall_/downthemall_-0.9.8.7-fx.xpi

Yahoo Mail Notifier 0.9.9

This extension notifies you when new messages arrive in your Yahoo mailbox.

Notification options include: customizable sound, notification alert, status bar and toolbar icon. Also allows the user to map different mouse buttons to open Yahoo Mail in different tabs,windows,etc.

*releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.o...ier/yahoo_mail_notifier-0.9.9-fx+fl+mz+ns.xpi


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 16, 2006)

thnx for the links buddy but u can post them in a single post rather than making several posts!


----------



## Akshay (May 17, 2006)

SIMSOR - SMS everywhere

Send any picture, any file and any text to any phone! SIMSOR enables you to send SMS text messages, pictures, photos, files, sendy any pictures as greeting card or SMS reminders directly within Your Firefox Browser. Use your own cell phone number as originator! SIMSOR offers your own online adressbook. Select text, a date or an image in your browser an send it as a SMS or MMS message, WAP push or save an SMS reminder with this SIMSOR 
extensio 

*releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/extensions/simsor_/simsor_-0.91-fx.xpin.

(Some of the links from mozilla dont work for me. I can download but they refuse to get installed with Firefox 1.5)


----------



## Akshay (May 17, 2006)

Thnx vishal. I cud have posted them in a single post but the problem is that there are too many links & descriptions & the posts then seem to be very messy with so many links. So I think it is better to have separate posts...


----------



## Akshay (May 19, 2006)

SpoofStick for Firefox  	

SpoofStick is a simple browser extension that helps users detect spoofed (fake) websites. A spoofed website is typically made to look like a well known, 
branded site (like ebay.com or citibank.com) with a slightly different or confusing URL. The attacker then tries to trick people into going to the spoofed site by sending out fake email messages or posting links in public places -hoping that some percentage of users won't notice the incorrect URL and give away important information. This practice is sometimes known as “phishing". SpoofStick makes it easier to spot a spoofed website by prominently displaying only the most relevant domain information

*www.spoofstick.com/downloads/spoofstick-firefox.xpi


----------



## Akshay (May 19, 2006)

GMail Drive Extension:

*fileforum.betanews.com/sendfile/1097807577/1/gmailfs108.zip


----------



## Akshay (May 19, 2006)

WordWeb  	

WordWeb is a cut-down version of the WordWeb Pro that is free for personal use. It includes a comprehensive English thesaurus and dictionary, and can be used to look up words from within most programs, without being connected to the internet!

*wordweb.info/cgi-bin/geoip/wordweb.exe


----------



## the deconstructionist (May 24, 2006)

Thanks Akshay it is a good compilation of softwares.


----------



## enigmatic.manas (May 26, 2006)

hey akshay,keep the good work.thanks for giving so much information to us.

do u have any idea about good p2p software.......i know about limewire........

........anything beside that


----------



## Akshay (May 26, 2006)

I personally dont use any p2p s/w. coz of several reasons...

But if I have to recommend, it wud b Kazaa & limewire. Dont go for
warez p2p as many of my frndz ended up downloading spywares, 
malwares n viruses...

Else u can try torrents like utorrent, bit torrent, etc. There r several threads
at thinkdigit which will help u select d best torrent


----------



## enigmatic.manas (May 27, 2006)

hey akshay can u help me.............i am new to this technology............what is exactly a torrent.....what is its use......how is it used....where can i get one?plz help


----------



## Akshay (May 27, 2006)

Try these links:

Tutorial part 2:
 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28155&highlight=TORRENT

Torrents & Dialup:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26411&highlight=TORRENT

Others:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26011&highlight=TORRENT
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23472&highlight=TORRENT
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19590&highlight=TORRENT

Best torrent clients:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10797&highlight=TORRENT

U can again search at thinkdigit if u want to know abt performance of
a particular torrent prg.


----------



## jamyang312 (May 27, 2006)

thanks,
damn good thread and very useful!


----------



## anandk (May 28, 2006)

best freewares listed...
*www.majorgeeks.com/page.php?id=20


----------



## Akshay (May 29, 2006)

Win Vista theme for opera

*my.opera.com/Cyro/skins/get.pl?id=3113


----------



## Akshay (May 29, 2006)

Mouse Gesture (for firefox):

Allows you to execute common commands (like page forward/backward, close tab, new tab) by mouse gestures drawn over the current webpage, without reaching for the toolbar or the keyboard.

You can also use click-only "rocker" gestures which are even faster than drawn gestures.

*releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/extensions/mouse_gestures/mouse_gestures-1.5-fx+mz+zm+tb.xpi


----------



## Akshay (May 29, 2006)

MSN Messenger Live! (Internet Tools)

MSN Messenger presents itself this time with all new looks and totally upgraded feel. This version offers you more features and with advances over the already exiting one. Have audio or video chats with your MSN contacts. You can even share files or folders with each other. Download and install to make all your chats alive with MSN Messenger Live!

*download.microsoft.com/download/6/...eb-0fc2ccbde1b7/EN/Install_Messenger_Beta.exe


----------



## Akshay (May 29, 2006)

Burn4Free CD & DVD 2.3

Burn4Free is a freeware utility to burn CDs or DVDs. It is compatible with most of the popular CD/DVD burners available. The drives supported include dual-layer DVD, CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-R, DVD+R, DVD-RW, DVD+RW, and DVD-RAM (SCSI, IDE, EIDE, and USB 1.0 and 2.0). Burn/Backup data and audio with just a few clicks. Audio formats supported are WAV, WMA, MP3, OGG, FLAC, WavPack, and CDA. You can also open, burn, and save ISO's as well.

*www.simone1.191.it/burn4free/download/burn4free_setup.exe


----------



## enigmatic.manas (May 29, 2006)

first of all sorry akshay for replying so late but i am thankful to u for providing me information regarding torrents and also for contributing important information to the forum........u r g8 man...........keep it up....by the way from where did u get all this information??????


----------



## Akshay (May 30, 2006)

Thnx manas... 

Well I get all dis info frm the net & magazines.. So I jus feel I shud share
it with others...


----------



## Akshay (Jun 1, 2006)

HDD Low-Level Format Tool 2.36.1181

This freeware utility will let you do a Low-Level format on your HDD. It will format your HDD and re-certify a SATA, IDE, or SCSI hard-disk drive with any size of up to 262144 GB. This utility works with external USB or Firewire HDD; Flash Cards are supported as well. This Low-Level Formatting will erase partitions and every bit of user-data.

*hddguru.com/download/software/HDDGURU-Low-Level-Format-Tool/LLFsetup.2.36.1181.exe


----------



## Akshay (Jun 1, 2006)

Beamfile  	

Beamfile is a very user friendly file transfer utility. It lets you transfer large files. You can send files up to 5 GB in size. The file transfer is very fast, it's safe and secure. Beamfile uploads the file to a central server, sends a notification via email to the receiving party. The file can then be easily downloaded.

*www.beamfile.com/BeamFile.exe


----------



## Akshay (Jun 9, 2006)

World Cup 2006 Countdown & Organizer

The football scene is hotting up with the 2006 World Cup just around the corner, commencing in a couple of days. This software will help you make sure that you don't miss any of the action. You get the whole schedule with timely updates via internet on the latest wins, goals scored, etc. You can also organize your schedule for the day. Guys, don't worry about not being on time for the game. Be ready with your pack of pop-corn and a can of coke to sit back and enjoy the matches. Let the games begin!

*www.eyesore.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/download/WC06_Setup.zip


----------



## Akshay (Jun 9, 2006)

MSN/Yahoo Message Archive Decoder/Viewer 

MSN/Yahoo Message Archive Decoder enables you to view MSN/Yahoo chat logs. No, this is not a run-of-the-mill archive tool that archives your online 
activities; it empowers you to keep a check on other's online activities.Isn't it something!!! How amazing will it be to be able to keep a check on your 
spouse, kids, your nagging boss, or that over ambitious colleague? Yeah! With MSN/Yahoo Message Archive Decoder/Viewer you sure can do that. You can have the access to anybody and everybody's chat logs. It doesn't require a password to view the chat logs. You can secretly turn on archiving option and spy on his/her conversations. You can even view the chat logs from a different computer or print copies of the chat logs.

*www.fakewebcam.com/download/mymasetup.exe


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 11, 2006)

i tried the freewares u said but they are not free like 
Dynadvance Mail notifier
Internet Speed Detector
Gmail in Trillian

so next time be careful u say whether they are free to use or free to download....


----------



## Akshay (Jun 14, 2006)

u r rite rakesh dynadvance n speedmeter pro r not freewares... But I have used gmail in trillian without having to pay or register... Dunno... Post edited...


----------



## Akshay (Jun 15, 2006)

DeskTask 

DeskTask connects to Microsoft Outlook and displays your calendar and task items on the desktop. It displays Calendar items in the current week(next 14 days) and the items you may have in your Outlook task list. The window is pinned to your desktop and is transparent, having no impact if you have a wallpaper.

*www.carthagosoft.net/desktask.zip


----------



## Akshay (Jun 15, 2006)

Adobe Reader SpeedUp: 

Adobe Reader SpeedUp is a simple application that was created to help make the loading time of Adobe's Acrobat/Reader software bearable for everyday use. AR SpeedUp only needs to be used once (a process taking only a few seconds) and then your 'Reader will be transformed forever.

*www.tnk-bootblock.co.uk/getfile.php?id=arsu (232KB only)


----------



## fatguysmart (Jun 18, 2006)

dear Akshay thanks for these links.

regarding DU meter,i want to tell you that if you connect to the net using LAN,then your speed shown by the DU meter is exaggerated.If you wwant to know acuurate(or near accurate speed then use this page)


```
*www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
```


----------



## Akshay (Jun 20, 2006)

Thnx for ur suggestion fatguysmart...

Fomine LAN Chat

This LAN messenger has ICQ-like interface to make using it easy and intuitive. The main window contains the list of users with whom you can exchange messages. There is a separate window for communication with each user; the upper part of that window contains history of messages. Thus, you can be in touch with several people and discuss different topics without getting confused.

*www.fomine.com/products/messeng1.exe


----------



## Akshay (Jun 20, 2006)

Cyberhawk 

Cyberhawk is a next-gen security software; simply put, it's threat protection made easy for everyone, even novices! It provides protection against viruses, spyware, trojans, intruders, and other threats to PC security. Cyberhawk does the work of antivirus, anti-spyware, and firewall programs. It is designed to work alongside any current security programs you may already have installed, so you don't need to uninstall your previous antivirus, anti-spyware, firewall, or other security program before installing Cyberhawk.

*dl.filekicker.com/send/file/179013-QCLO/CyberhawkBeta.exe


----------



## fatguysmart (Jun 22, 2006)

Akshay said:
			
		

> Cyberhawk
> 
> Cyberhawk is a next-gen security software; simply put, it's threat protection made easy for everyone, even novices! It provides protection against viruses, spyware, trojans, intruders, and other threats to PC security. Cyberhawk does the work of antivirus, anti-spyware, and firewall programs. It is designed to work alongside any current security programs you may already have installed, so you don't need to uninstall your previous antivirus, anti-spyware, firewall, or other security program before installing Cyberhawk.
> 
> *dl.filekicker.com/send/file/179013-QCLO/CyberhawkBeta.exe



I think its the BEta version. So will it work properly?


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 22, 2006)

Akshay said:
			
		

> Adobe Reader SpeedUp:
> 
> Adobe Reader SpeedUp is a simple application that was created to help make the loading time of Adobe's Acrobat/Reader software bearable for everyday use. AR SpeedUp only needs to be used once (a process taking only a few seconds) and then your 'Reader will be transformed forever.
> 
> *www.tnk-bootblock.co.uk/getfile.php?id=arsu (232KB only)





Intead of using Adobe Reader SpeedUp its better if some one uses foxit reader which i think is best for viewing pdf files and has almost 80% features of adobe reader and guess what its size is not bulky but only 1.5MB while adobe reader consumes 60MB of space


----------



## Akshay (Jun 23, 2006)

@fatguysmart
Beta versions do have some bugs n prbs which are fixed b4 d final release.. but it is worth giving a try...

@rakesh
Thnx for ur input


----------



## fatguysmart (Jun 24, 2006)

Akshay said:
			
		

> @fatguysmart
> Beta versions do have some bugs n prbs which are fixed b4 d final release.. but it is worth giving a try...



Yes I tried it but I dont think it is effective as an firewall.I think its very similar to that XP firewal.
Anywayz,I would like to make the below contributyion to your marvellous thread.!(See below post!)


----------



## fatguysmart (Jun 24, 2006)

*Convert PC to HTTP server*

With NetworkActiv Web Server,you can share files over the internet without the use of file sharing sites such as Rapidshare or Megaupload.

Suppose Fatguy(living in Mumbai) want to Share a file with his friend Akshay living in Pune,then Fatguy would have to upload it to some site,get the link and pass it on to his friend.
So time will be consumed,i,e Fatguy's time to upload the file(say about 15 mins),and also his friend's time who will download it.

What if his friend can directly get the file from Fatguy's PC?This will save time of uploading
Yes this is possible with this software!

How to use?
1)Install the software and select the file you want to share.
2)Go to whatismyip.com,after your IP address is displayed,say like 
115.231.15.136,the give your friend the following IP address to enter in the address bar 115.231.15.136:80
3)Soon the page will open as a directory.
4)You can use password authentication if you need.

I have used the software myself.
Its a FREEware:

Other instructions:
If you are using an dyanamic IP then you need to change the IP address(which you gave to friends) with every logon.

Download it from the page link below:


*www.download.com/NetworkActiv-Web-Server/3000-2165_4-10505681.html?tag=lst-0-1

I don't know if this can be used for any commercial pupose(better are available),but its works fine for home users.

Thank You!


----------



## JGuru (Jun 24, 2006)

That's great compilation of software. Nice work Akshay. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## roby_is_cool (Jul 6, 2006)

any freeware that can convert pdf to notepad or ms-word file.
plz post the link.


----------



## Akshay (Jul 8, 2006)

Will provide u with latest link soon. Older link is not working... 

Till then if u only want to copy text, select hand tool and just highlight and copy the text and paste it in ur notepad or word...

Other pdf stuff:
*www.pdfmoto.com/downloads/freeware/setup.exe


----------



## shakti (Jul 14, 2006)

Amazing Shop Of Source....


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 18, 2006)

roby_is_cool said:
			
		

> any freeware that can convert pdf to notepad or ms-word file.
> plz post the link.


check this list also : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30024


----------



## knight17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the list....


----------



## Akshay (Jul 24, 2006)

BitMeter 2 is a bandwidth meter: 

It allows you to visually monitor your internet connection by displaying a scrolling graph that shows your upload and download speed over time. BitMeter is freeware and there is no trial period, no time-limited features, no spyware, and no adware. Using the Alerts feature, BitMeter can notify you when you have uploaded/downloaded a certain amount, or if your speed goes above or below any limit that you specify.

*codebox.no-ip.net/controller?page=bitmeter2dl

A huge list of extensions for firefox... (some of them dont have a description though) U will have to rely on name for it..

*releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/extensions/

MagicDisc:

MagicDisc allows you to use almost all CD/DVD images without burning them onto CD or DVD in order to easily access your favorite games, music, or software programs. MagicDisc works like a real CD/DVD-ROM: You can run programs, play games, or listen to music from your virtual CD-ROM. It allows you to run your game images at over 200x faster than from a conventional CD/DVD-ROM. MagicDisc is a powerful utility that uses a unique combination of options to ensure a perfect back-up every time.

*www.magicdisc.net/setup_magicdisc.exe


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice list. Keep it up.

Aditya


----------



## Akshay (Aug 5, 2006)

BGEye

BGEye renders system information as the desktop wallpaper. The information is rendered as a variable array of elements, together with icons, onto a pre-defined background, before being saved as a bitmap and temporarily set as the wallpaper. It renders new wallpaper every 60 seconds (or less). You can choose optionally from the following to be rendered: User-defined Title Text, User Name, Local Date and Time, Computer Name, Computer Uptime, CPU (Model, Manufacturer etc), CPU Clock Speed (MHz), Graphics Card (Model, Manufacturer etc), Audio Card (Model, Manufacturer etc), Network Card, USB Device, RAM Load, Local Disk Drives (Total space and load), Remote (Networked) Disk Drives (Total space and load) etc and a lot more.

*optionalreaction.com/software/bgeye/bgeye.zip

BGEye (MUST HAVE)

BGEye renders system information as the desktop wallpaper. The information is rendered as a variable array of elements, together with icons, onto a pre-defined background, before being saved as a bitmap and temporarily set as the wallpaper. It renders new wallpaper every 60 seconds (or less). You can choose optionally from the following to be rendered: User-defined Title Text, User Name, Local Date and Time, Computer Name, Computer Uptime, CPU (Model, Manufacturer etc), CPU Clock Speed (MHz), Graphics Card (Model, Manufacturer etc), Audio Card (Model, Manufacturer etc), Network Card, USB Device, RAM Load, Local Disk Drives (Total space and load), Remote (Networked) Disk Drives (Total space and load) etc and a lot more.

*optionalreaction.com/software/bgeye/bgeye.zip


----------



## Venom (Aug 5, 2006)

Use linux, dont worry if a stuff is free or not.


----------



## Akshay (Aug 10, 2006)

Given the fact that majority of PC users use windows, freewares is like boon for all Windows users esp. for s/w which r quite expensive.


----------



## Akshay (Aug 20, 2006)

Cole2k Media Advanced Codec Pack

Cole2k Media Codec Pack is an application that features a large number of codecs and also some additional programs. This Advanced Codec Pack is mainly for use by encoders, it features a large number of codecs/filters and also some additional tools. The package will enable you to playback and encode almost all major formats currently available.

*mirror.cole2k.net/a96b1f5e-e32f-47...edia.-.Codec.Pack.V6.0.7.-Advanced-.Setup.exe


----------



## Akshay (Aug 22, 2006)

GX::Transcoder  

The GX::Transcoder is freeware audio converter software, which is able to convert a lots of audio formats in a batch mode. Additionally, the Transcoder uses plug-ins to add more functions for transforming and playing audio files. The GX::Transcoder in its standard version is able to encode and decode MP1, MP3, MP2, MPC, OGG Vorbis, PCM up to 7.1 Channel and RAW files as well. It can encode and decode QuickTime files like MOV and QT. There are also Add-ins available, which extends/shortens the Transcoder to handle the formats AAC, M4A, M4P4, LA, LPAC, WMA, TTA, OptimFrog, WavPack, FLAC, rkAudio, Real Audio, Speex, Bonk Audio, ALAC, etc. There are plans to support even more audio formats. The transcoder also contains a video converter. This converter can transcode between all installed avi codecs, mpeg with dvd, vcd, and svcd extensions and wma video files

*www.germanixsoft.de/beta/v30/setup.exe


----------



## EagerBeaver (Aug 22, 2006)

WOW, what a treasure for a nOOb like me


----------



## Akshay (Aug 23, 2006)

GoogleGrab  

GoogleGrab is a tool to download images from the Google image search service. It makes image research very easy because they are downloaded directly to your hard drive. So there is no need to click and wait for the entire picture to load before you can save it. This version of GoogleGrab has an image source log file so you can back track any image that you may have missed out on.

*www.sas21.com/apps/googlegrab/GoogleGrab_pc.zip


----------



## Akshay (Aug 29, 2006)

Autoruns:

This utility, which has the most comprehensive knowledge of auto-starting locations of any startup monitor, shows you what programs are configured to run during system bootup or login, and shows you the entries in the order Windows processes them. These programs include ones in your startup folder, Run, RunOnce, and other Registry keys. You can configure Autoruns to show other locations, including Explorer shell extensions, toolbars, browser helper objects, Winlogon notifications, auto-start services, and much more. Autoruns goes way beyond the MSConfig utility bundled with Windows Me and XP

*www.sysinternals.com/Files/Autoruns.zip
__________
*XP SySpad*

Discover Window's "Hidden Applications! Recover lost product key of Windows & MS-Office

*www.xtort.net/xtort/xpsyspad.php


----------



## mediator (Aug 29, 2006)

WooooooooooooW...maaan!! Thats really great. This way no one will buy digit magazines for DVDs....jus kidding!
Neways NIce work bro!


----------



## Akshay (Sep 2, 2006)

Thnx for ur appreciation dude...
__________
*Q Tracker:*

A nifty little program that lets you know what games are currently being played on the network - QTracker


----------



## Akshay (Sep 4, 2006)

*MP3Gain*

It automaticlly and losslessly adjusts the volume of your mp3s

Click Here

*Exact Audio Copy*

Rip your CD's at the highest quality possible, almost perfect - Click Here

Another CD/DVD Burner program (Freeware)- Click Here
__________
*Imaging Solutions:*

*Photo Story 3*

Create slideshows using your digital photos - Click Here

*FastStone Image Viewer*

An image browser, converter and editor that supports all major graphic formats including BMP, JPEG, JPEG 2000, GIF, PNG, PCX, TIFF, WMF, ICO and TGA. It has a nice array of features such as image viewing, management, comparison, red-eye removal, emailing, resizing, cropping, color adjustments, musical slideshow and much more.

*www.faststone.org/

*FastStone Photo Resizer 2.2*

An image converter/resizer intended to enable users to convert, rename, resize, crop, rotate, change color depth, add text and watermark to images in a quick and easy BATCH mode.

*www.faststone.org/DN/FSResizerSetup22.exe


----------



## Akshay (Sep 8, 2006)

*Universal Extract*

Extract any archive known to man. From 7z to zip, this baby can do it. It can even extract stuff from most program installers - Click Here


----------



## int86 (Sep 8, 2006)

Long search ended here.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 8, 2006)

@Akshay: Thanks this is the softwares that i was looking for to extract .exe


----------



## Akshay (Sep 10, 2006)

*Snippy*
This tool is really good for grabbing quick screenshots. When you activate it, you mark off what you want a screenshot of, close your selection, and bam! its on your clipboard. Its also very lightweight.

*www.bhelpuri.net/Snippy/

*TaskSwitch Pro*

A beefed up alt+tab replacement - Click Here


----------



## Akshay (Sep 12, 2006)

*Startup Control Panel*

Easily configure which programs run when your computer starts - Click Here


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok now lets help akshay watvr he wants to by posting freewares..Let me join him and tell the some of the best freewares i have ever used

*CONVERBER -*Converber is a unit converter. It is a powerful software utility that will help make easy conversions between 924 various units of measure in 31 categories. Converber converts everything from length and force to flow and temperature. See some of the features listed below.

 Gives immediate access to all categories or single category
 Favorites menu to bookmark your frequently-used conversions
 New! Offset correction for meter value compensation
  Quickly search the unit list and immediately see results
  Step backwards or forwards through the most recently used conversions
 Single or multiple preference file(s) for different users
 Shows either common units or ALL units
 Converts as you type, so no convert button is required
 Includes equation editor to add your own custom units
 Allows you to select/unselect the conversion file(s)
 Can change the number of significant digits of the output
 Option to select decimal-point precision
 Option to select scientific notation only
 Inverts selected units with the quick swap feature
 Displays the category to give further information
 Converts left-to-right OR right-to-left
 Runs stand-alone using no dll files or registry settings
 Remembers last window position and size (if desired)
 Comes with extensive help file
 Supports transparency (Windows 2000, XP only)
 Supports a multi-language user interface
 And more...
Download it from *here*


----------



## jigslinx (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the Links. Is there any good free CD/DVD burner that has Multisession Burning,Image burning, Creating ISO images (ie. basic stuff)?
It will be very helpfull.


----------



## Akshay (Sep 15, 2006)

@jigslinx

*Burn4Free CD & DVD 2.3*

Burn4Free is a freeware utility to burn CDs or DVDs. It is compatible with most of the popular CD/DVD burners available. The drives supported include dual-layer DVD, CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-R, DVD+R, DVD-RW, DVD+RW, and DVD-RAM (SCSI, IDE, EIDE, and USB 1.0 and 2.0). Burn/Backup data and audio with just a few clicks. Audio formats supported are WAV, WMA, MP3, OGG, FLAC, WavPack, and CDA. You can also open, burn, and save ISO's as well.

Click Here

OR 

Another CD/DVD Burner program - Click Here

@Rakesh

Thnx for contributing... Nice utility...


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 15, 2006)

*AcronymGenie*- AcronymGenie is a simple desktop program that lets you look up the expansion of a computer acronym, abbreviation or initialism using an offline database. It covers most of the computer-related fields including Internet, chat, programming, networking, graphics etc. The download size for version 4.2 is *636 KB* only! Download Now!


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 15, 2006)

@Rakeshishere & Akshay: Thanks for giving use useful software.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 15, 2006)

hey has anyone here tried burnatonce?


----------



## Akshay (Sep 16, 2006)

*WinDirStat*

Its a disk usage statistics viewer and cleanup tool . It shows every type of file on ur hard drive in colored coated graphic fashion.Not really important but nice to have just to see what takes up space on ur hard drive.

*windirstat.sourceforge.net/

Get it here: *sourceforge.net/projects/windirstat/
__________
More of text editors:

*Keynote*

A text editor that can create nested documents.

*Download Here*

*Abiword*

A real alternative to MS Word

*Download Here*


----------



## aadipa (Sep 16, 2006)

Akshay said:
			
		

> *WinDirStat*
> 
> Its a disk usage statistics viewer and cleanup tool . It shows every type of file on ur hard drive in colored coated graphic fashion.Not really important but nice to have just to see what takes up space on ur hard drive.
> 
> ...


 
Using SequoiaView for long, long time, done my Masters project on treemaps, and I know that treemaps are one of the best data representation techniques. And if this software does better job that SequoiaView, it will sure be on my must have list.


----------



## Akshay (Sep 17, 2006)

Hpe it satisfies u aadipa ....


----------



## aadipa (Sep 17, 2006)

Yes I liked it, even I wrote a small program about treemaps, here is my blog post about it.
BTW this WinDirStat is showing a > 500MB space on root of my C:\ as unknown. It is not showing up in my program, as well as in SequoiaView. Will have to investigate further. (It is not Recycle Bin or any other shell folder, as I have checked all of them)


----------



## Akshay (Sep 18, 2006)

Hav u installed linux or had installed linux n now uninstalled it? I faced d same prb. Arnd 500mb was swap drive created by ubuntu.

Chk in XP Disk management. What does it show those 500mb as?


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 18, 2006)

*STINGER-* is a stand-alone utility used to detect and remove specific viruses. It is not a substitute for full anti-virus protection, but rather a tool to assist administrators and users when dealing with an infected system. Stinger utilizes next generation scan engine technology, including process scanning, digitally signed DAT files, and scan performance optimizations.

This version of Stinger includes specific detection and repair for W32/Polip only. At this time, because of the nature of the infection algorithm, repair of files infected with W32/Polip may not return the files to their pristine, pre-infected state, and can cause problems with self-checking applications.
DOWNLOAD ---->*CLICK HERE*


----------



## jigslinx (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks man. Will try both.
__________
Digit should provide some of these in their CD/DVD. This way they will be available to those who don't have net connection at home.


----------



## Akshay (Sep 20, 2006)

*General PC Info Tool - PC Wizard 2005 *

This one is great because it can monitor your fan speeds, cpu and dimm voltages, cpu usage etc when you minimise the program. It shows in the upper right corner of the screen...

Click Here


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 20, 2006)

*                               Paint.NET*- is image and photo manipulation software.It has a *Simple, intuitive user interface,supports layers,**Powerful Tools,**Special Effects,**Unlimited History

NOTE:REQUIRES .NET FRAMEWORK

DOWNLOAD:CLICK HERE
*


----------



## Akshay (Sep 20, 2006)

*Server Apps*

Apache - HTTP Server - *httpd.apache.org/

PHP - Scripting Language - *www.php.net/

MySQL - Database Server - *www.mysql.com/

phpMyAdmin - MySQL Web Interface - *www.phpmyadmin.net/

pgpPgAdmin - PostgreSQL Web Interface - *
phppgadmin.sourceforge.net/

RubyOnRails - Programming Language - *www.rubyonrails.org/

PostgreSQL - Database Server - *www.postgresql.org/

ActivePerl - Perl Enviroment - *www.activestate.com/Perl.plex?hdr=1

Python - Programming Language - *www.python.org/

AWStats - Web Stats - *awstats.sourceforge.net/

(Hpe I hav not postd it b4)


----------



## aadipa (Sep 21, 2006)

If you are developing a website, XAMPP is a good option to start with.

XAMPP
XAMPP is an easy to install Apache distribution containing MySQL, PHP and Perl. XAMPP is really very easy to install and to use - just download, extract and start.


----------



## freakitude (Sep 23, 2006)

Some more...
  Acronym Genie - (A comprehensive searchable database of acronyms, abbreviations and initialisms with 17,1000 entries)
Size: 487KB
  Extensions - (Searchable database of more than 3000 file extensions and 271 domain extensions)
Size: 181KB
  KeyBoarding - (Keyboard shortcut database for many programs and operating systems with 2990 keyboard shortcuts)
Size: 159KB
  WinErrs - (Reference to more than 1500 windows error codes)
Size: 110KB
  Adobe Reader Speedup - (To load Adobe Reader faster by disabling unused plugins, all versions)
Size: 148KB
  Adobe Photoshop Speedup - (To speedup Adobe Photoshop loading times, all versions)
Size: 151KB
  The HTML directory - (To make HTML lists from Files contained in a Drive\Directory)
Size: 520KB
  Regmon 6.1 - (To monitor winodws registry Read-Write in real time)
Size: 85KB
  RereshEm Icon Repair - (To automatically repair corrupt windows icons)
Size: 78.5KB


----------



## Akshay (Sep 25, 2006)

@freakitude

Out of d links u hav provided, *www.camtech2000.net has some amazing s/w's... A MUST TRY for everyone... But b careful all of dem r not freewares... 

gud find dude..


----------



## anandk (Sep 30, 2006)

FreeWare Registry Defragmentor/Compacter

During the normal operation of a Windows system, registry data is constantly being written to and removed from the registry. Over time this data becomes scattered within the registry file and when information is deleted from the registry holes are left which fragment the data within the registry. Registry compacting optimizes your registry by removing gaps and wasted space, thus improves the whole system performance. 

click *www.registry-clean.net/free-registry-defrag.htm


----------



## utsavhanda (Sep 30, 2006)

Do You Want AUTOMATED Install Or Upgrade Microsoft WINDOWS Operating System On Your Computer With Setup Files.

Then UWin Installer (UWI) is what you NEED!

UWI Is A Tool For Quick & Easy AUTOMATED Install Or Upgrade Of Microsoft 
WINDOWS O.S. From Setup Files.

UWI works for WINDOWS 98/ME/2000/XP/2003 Operating System 
Installation/Upgradation.


What Can UWI do:

    - Makes WINDOWS Operating System Installation Quicker By 30%  

    - Scans Operating System Files Using The Highly Intelligent Scanning 
      Engine For Different WINDOWS (version) O.S. Compatibility

    - Finds & Applies Best Suitable Method For UWI Supported WINDOWS 
      Installation Or Upgradation On Your Computer

    - Shows You Information About Operating System Files Including 
      Driver Version, Product type etc.

    - Can Controls WINDOWS Installation/Upgradation In 5 different Methods
      Or As Specified By User.

    - Enables To Specify Different WINDOWS O.S. Settings Before WINDOWS 
       Is Installed/Upgraded

    - Enables Administrators to choose 67 WINDOWS Components For 
       Customizing Server Or Desktop Installation

    - Enables Users To Customize their P.C. WINDOWS Installation With Some 
      Really Cool Tricks

    - Enables To AUTOMATE Other Programs Installation Simultaneously With 
      WINDOWS O.S.

    - Enables To Format Drives & Partition the RAW Disk without any need of 
      Other Tool or software.

    - Enables You To Start WINDOWS 2000/XP/2003 Installation From Real 
       DOS Mode Faster by 66% With UWISD Module.

    - UWI Supports Installation Of :
      -  WINDOWS 98
      -  WINDOWS 98 SE       
      -  WINDOWS Me       
      -  WINDOWS 2000 Server Edition
      -  WINDOWS XP Edition           
      -  WINDOWS 2003 Server Edition         


UWI 3.0.0 Is Basically a tool for all newbie’s, Begginers, Advanced Users who 
wants WINDOWS AUTOMATED Installation Or Upgradation fast & easy.

Website : www.uwininstaller.co.nr


----------



## gursimran_2006 (Oct 1, 2006)

Exelent!!!!!!!


----------



## joe2005 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sandboxie
*www.sandboxie.com/


----------



## Akshay (Oct 2, 2006)

*WatchHDTV*

WatchHDTV is a free program to watch, timeshift, and record OTA HDTV with any Windows XP compatible HDTV Tuner card. WatchHDTV is the main program for viewing and recording HDTV. It is a file player to play any recordings made by WatchHDTV. It is the scheduler and silent recorder. For ATI HDTV Wonder users, plug-ins are also included to use with the Remote Wonder.

*Click Here*
__________
*Bluto XT*

Bluto is a free and fast browser that comes with unique features. The Bookmark Panels at the top of each browser are equivalent to the Favorites list in common browsers. The sidebar has tons of information. The idea behind Bluto is to maximize speed, visibility, and efficiency, while minimizing tools that take up valuable space and memory.

*Click Here*

*Ares Galaxy Turbo Accelerator*

Ares Galaxy Turbo Accelerator (AGTA) is a powerful acceleration plug-in for Ares file-sharing program. State-of-the- art software technology used by AGTA generates dramatic decrease in downloading time. The add-on consumes very low resources from your computer and the nice and easy-to-use interface offers a great experience. AGTA is an essential accessory for any Ares user and is FREE.

*Click Here*


----------



## Saket Parekh (Oct 2, 2006)

thx akshay and other ppl 4 so many free stuff


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 2, 2006)

@rakeshishere: Thanks man for stinger !


----------



## anandk (Oct 2, 2006)

Saket Parekh said:
			
		

> thx akshay and other ppl 4 so many free stuff


more here for u saket *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28869&highlight=freeware+utilities


----------



## Akshay (Oct 7, 2006)

*TeamTalk *

TeamTalk allows you to chat with your friends or colleagues using the internet or a local area network. All you need is a microphone and a sound card. Unlike many other internet voice applications, TeamTalk allows any number of people to participate in a conversation. This, of course, requires more bandwidth but TeamTalk features a variety of configuration options, which allows you to select the quality settings that best fit your connection speed. 

The primary goal of TeamTalk is to provide a conversation with minimum lag (delay) so that it becomes as close to real-time conversation as possible.

*Download*
*Size*: 1.63MB

*CrunzhMail *

Sometimes you just need to send a quick e-mail, and it would be nice if you could send it without having to open up the big, bloated, and slow-to-load e-mail clients that you normally use. That is where CrunzhMail comes in. 

CrunzhMail is a very small and simple e-mail client application. It doesn't have any of the numerous special features like a calendar or a spell-check found in some of the larger e-mail clients. Instead it's just a small program specifically designed for the purpose of sending out quick e-mails. It's a simple program that does one job, and it does it very well.

*Download*
__________
*Net Transport*

Net Transport is a fast and powerful download tool. You may use it to download files from Internet servers. It now supports HTTP, HTTPS, FTP, MMS (Microsoft Media Services), and RTSP (Real-Time Streaming Protocol) - five protocols used to transfer data. Net Transport can use multiple threads to download files so if a website allows multithreaded downloads, much faster speeds can be expected. This is especially effective for MMS streams because they use a fixed transmission speed and loading several streams of the same file fully uses your Internet bandwidth.

*Download*

*WinMX Turbo Accelerator *

WinMX Turbo Accelerator is a helpful plug-in for the ones who use WinMX P2P tool. Hottest technology to boost up downloads speed and increase the amount of download sources. Interface is attractive and easy to use. WinMX Turbo Accelerator is freeware.

*Download*


----------



## Akshay (Nov 7, 2006)

*TweakVI*

TweakVI - The first software designed to both tweak and optimize Windows Vista. Tweak hundreds of hidden features of Windows Vista, optimize your machine, and customize it to your needs. The main application of TweakVI together with many plugins is available completely free. Additional plugins can be downloaded after subscribing. Unlike other tweaking utilities, TweakVI bundles lots of different utilities in one. It was developed to combine both tuning and optimizing features to increase the speed of your Windows Vista system. It's the world's first software for Windows Vista to combine customization, tweaking, and optimization feature

*Download here*
Size: 12MB
FREEWARE


----------



## Akshay (Nov 14, 2006)

*CitrixWire *

CitrixWire is a useful and powerful software package that enables individuals to search for and share any kind of media files with anyone on the Internet. 

CitrixWire is a multi-platform Gnutella client with features like auto-connect, browse host, multiple search, upload throttling, connection quality control, 
library management, and sophisticated filtering. It is built for the both the beginner and advanced user.

*Download Here*
Size: 4.25MB

*FilenameFix *

FilenameFix is a free tool that prints and saves your filenames from explorer. It also has an extension that makes you able to right click on files in explorer and rename your selection.

*Download Here*
Size: 5.45MB
__________
*THANX FOR MAKING THIS THREAD STICKY...*


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 24, 2006)

Thank you very much.


----------



## sms_solver (Nov 29, 2006)

The latest version of useful freeware (that I use) is out

Picasa 2.6 Build 35.65  *www.filehippo.com/download_picasa/
Maxthon 1.5.9.30  *www.filehippo.com/download_maxthon/
CCleaner 1.35.424 *www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner/
IrfanView 3.99 *www.filehippo.com/download_irfanview/

get all these and more from *www.filehippo.com/


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 2, 2006)

If you organize all these freewares into categories, it will be still great. Anyway some of the software were really good.


----------



## Akshay (Dec 7, 2006)

@ramakrishnan

I hav thot of it but it is v.lengthy procedure. But will do it soon. It wud b convinient for all den esp. wit an index at d 1st page.

Thnx 4 ur advice...


----------



## lalam (Dec 8, 2006)

Akshay said:
			
		

> *CitrixWire *
> 
> CitrixWire is a useful and powerful software package that enables individuals to search for and share any kind of media files with anyone on the Internet.
> 
> ...



This is the same with limewire isn't it what a waste of bandhwidth that i downloaded this one already have limwire!


----------



## tuluvaguy (Dec 10, 2006)

large collections.
thanks..


----------



## Akshay (Dec 11, 2006)

*Bearshare MP3 *

Bearshare MP3 is a file-sharing application running on the largest P2P network ever. It will allow you to download MP3 and WMA files, movies, pictures and documents - all kind of music and digital media files. Numerous features of latest Bearshare MP3 include: faster transfers, faster connections, improved resource consumption, a library that organize downloaded files, a connection wizard and many others.

*Download Here*

*MusikCube*

MusikCube is much more than an MP3 player; it is a music library. It supports MP3, MP4, WAV, WMV, AIFF, OGG, FLAC, APE, and CD audio file formats, amongst others. It also features an integrated CD ripper that helps you take control of your music from the start. MusikCube tries to stay as intuitive and attractive as possible without degrading the performance of your computer, as well as to be a functional part of your operating system.

*Download Here*

*Evil Player*

Evil Player is a fast, powerful, and flexible media player for windows. Some of Evil Player" s key features include Shoutcast, Icecast and Icecast2 support, low memory footprint, and native support for several popular formats (MP3, OGG, AAC, WMA, Flac, and MOD). It is free and works for all versions of Windows.

*Download Here*
__________
*UnPlug *

UnPlug is a Firefox extension, which lets you save video and audio which is embedded on a webpage. UnPlug scans web pages and tells you where things like media players and other embedded objects are getting their data from, and displays it as a simple hyperlink: in most cases, you can then follow the simple download link to save the media file. UnPlug will work for lots of sites including myspace.com, youtube.com, current.tv, iflim.com, and revver.com

*Download Here*


----------



## Akshay (Jan 17, 2007)

*FlashGet 1.81*

FlashGet is specifically designed to address two of the biggest problems when downloading files: Speed and management of downloaded files. If you've ever waited forever for your files to download from a slow connection, or been cut off mid-way through a download - or just can't keep track of your ever-growing downloads - FlashGet is for you. FlashGet can split downloaded files into sections, downloading each section simultaneously, for an increase in downloading speed from 100% to 500%. This, coupled with FlashGet" s powerful and easy-to-use management features, helps you take control of your downloads like never before. FlashGet is capable of creating unlimited numbers of categories for your files. Download jobs can be placed in specifically-named categories for quick and easy access. The powerful and easy-to-use management features in FlashGet help you take control of downloads easily. FlashGet is now Freeware.

*Download Here*
Size: 3.5MB


----------



## mbshinde78 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi,

We have released DiskSweeper FREE 2.0 on 24th Jan. 07.

DiskSweeper FREE is a disk cleanup tool. It searches for unwanted garbage and temporary files and cleans your local and network disk drives.

It also cleans internet cache, internet cookies, windows temporary files.

Grab your free copy now. *www.craveworldwide.com/disksweep.zip

Thanks for viewing.

Manoj Shinde
Crave Worldwide, India.
*www.craveworldwide.com


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 25, 2007)

nice one


----------



## Akshay (Mar 11, 2007)

DriverMax - for Windows Vista and Windows XP

*DriverMax*
Note: DriverMax only works on Windows Vista and Windows XP (all service packs).

DriverMax is a new program which allows you to easily reinstall all your Windows drivers. No more searching for rare drivers on discs or on the web or inserting one installation CD after the other. Simply export all your current drivers (or just the ones that work ok) to a folder or a compressed file. After reinstalling Windows you will have everything in one place!

Most of the situations when Windows is running slower are caused by faulty driver installations. Windows stores all versions of older drivers just in case you want to go back; sometimes it messes up older versions with more recent ones. The Export Wizard will only export the drivers you select by copying the needed files to a folder or a compressed ZIP file.

After reinstalling Windows all drivers will be back in place in less than 5 minutes - sparing you of searching, inserting disc after disk and losing precious time. The Import Drivers wizard allows you to install all the drivers that you exported earlier. The entire operation might take up to 5-10 minutes. 

Just one single computer restart will be required after all drivers are reinstalled!

DriverMax is able to display a complete report of all drivers (versions, release dates) installed on your system. This feature can also be very useful when you want to analyze the differences between the drivers installed on different machines.

*Snapshots*
*www.innovative-sol.com/drivermax/snapshots.htm

*Download- Mirror 1*

*Download- Mirror 2*

_PS: This is a freeware. U only need to get registration key from the site._

_PS: Also featured in this month's (Feb, 07) DIGIT_


----------



## abhijangda (Mar 18, 2007)

Thank you for these fireware links.


----------



## Akshay (Apr 17, 2007)

*Samurize 1.64.3 *

Samurize is the popular advanced system monitoring and desktop enhancement engine for Windows. IT professionals, overclockers, gamers and desktop modders alike use Samurize for system information, weather reports, news headlines and much much more. Samurize's features include: 
* An unrivaled set of built-in meters (Disk utilization, CPU usage, network traffic, system temperatures) 
* Ultimate customizing and skinning possibilities with no programming knowledge required 
* Monitoring your own computer or others over a network 
* Tiny memory footprint and CPU usage 
* The first system monitoring tool with a true WYSIWYG editor 
* Full extensibility via scripts and plug-ins with a powerful plug-in SDK/API 
* Minimal software requirements (no .NET or Service Packs necessary) 
* Multimonitor support 
* Many usage options 
(desktop, taskbar and clock clients, server outputting to XML or image formats, screensaver)

*Download Here*

*CryptoExpert 2007 Lite *

CryptoExpert can encrypt selected files so that only an authorized user can have access to the encrypted data. It does this by creating a 'Container' which in effect is a drive volume that is loaded once you input the correct password. So, whatever you save in this 'Container' or Drive Volume is encrypted using a complex 128-bit algorithm.

*Download Here*


----------



## Akshay (May 14, 2007)

*MXPLAY*

MXPLAY is the only player that renders your music library in a 3D audiospace, providing a rich, immersive "live" audio experience (especially with headphones ). It supports all the popular file types (MP3, AAC, OGG, WMA, FLAC, ALAC) and also allows you to mashup your music with videos from the web. It has a growing library of plug-in extensions including: Last.fm, MP3tunes and Nintendo WiiMote. Features: 

* Take control of your music with the 3D AudioSpace 
* Organize and import your music from anywhere 
* Browse the web in MXPLAY and discover new music 
* Share what you discover with friends

*Download Here*

*Process Explorer*

Process Explorer gives you detailed information of a process; that includes its icon, command-line, full image path, memory statistics, user account, security attributes and more geeky mumbo jumbo. If required you can see the DLLs that a process has loaded or check what OS resource it uses. A search feature allows you to track down a process right down to the last resource it is using (a file, registry key, etc) or you may also opt to view only a list of processes that have a DLL loaded. In a nut shell, it s kinda a next level of the Task Manager.

*Download Here*


----------



## Akshay (May 16, 2007)

*RogueRemover*

*RogueRemover*

*Product description*

*www.malwarebytes.org/screens/rogueremover.png

RogueRemover is a utility that can remove various rogue antispyware, antivirus and hard drive cleaning utilities. Rogue applications are applications that rather than remove spyware, provide false positives, distribute malware or spyware, advertise, or provide useless uninstallers. The main point is that rogue applications are useless and eat up system resources.

RogueRemover has the ability to completely remove WinAntiSpyware/WinAntiVirus, SpyAxe, VirusBlast, VirusBursters and many more!

Simply download RogueRemover from the one of the links below, unzip the file, and run the installer. Start the program and select Scan and the program will walk you through the remaining steps.

Compatible with Windows 2000, NT, XP, Vista

*Download Here*
Size: 901 KB
_(There is a pro ver. of it as well but it is not free)_


----------



## Akshay (May 19, 2007)

*Audacity*

*Audacity is a free, easy-to-use audio editor and recorder for Windows, Mac OS X, GNU/Linux, and other operating systems. You can use Audacity to:

    * Record live audio.
    * Convert tapes and records into digital recordings or CDs.
    * Edit Ogg Vorbis, MP3, and WAV sound files.
    * Cut, copy, splice, and mix sounds together.
    * Change the speed or pitch of a recording.
    * Import and export WAV, AIFF, AU, and Ogg Vorbis files.
    * Import MPEG audio (including MP2 and MP3 files) with libmad.
    * Export MP3s with the optional LAME MP3 encoder library.
    * Create WAV or AIFF files suitable for burning to CD.
    * Import and export all file formats supported by libsndfile.
    * Open raw (headerless) audio files using the “Import Raw” command. 

It supports all common editing operations, plus it will mix tracks and let you apply plug-in effects to any part of a sound. It also has a built-in amplitude envelope editor, a customizable spectrogram mode and a frequency analysis window for audio analysis applications.*

*Download Here*
SIZE: 2.59MB


----------



## Ganeshkumar (May 23, 2007)

G8 Thread Just today i saw this!!!


----------



## rakeshishere (May 23, 2007)

Another Thread on Freewares..Plz Merge Them 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58018


----------



## Akshay (May 26, 2007)

*PROGRAMMING TOOLS - COMPILERS*

*Gentee 2.5*

Snapshot - 
*img338.imageshack.us/img338/7849/genteekl8.th.gif

*Gentee is a friendly full-scale programming language. It is a reliable assistant in your everyday work. It is easy-to-master, and can be your first, as well as tenth programming language. All necessary documentation and a set of libraries are available. Software engineers can easily use it in their applications. Everything is free of charge!*

*Download Here*
SIZE: ~1MB

=========================================================

*Open Watcom 1.5*

In a single package, Open Watcom C/C++ and FORTRAN provides a comprehensive development environment with the tools, SDK´s, and libraries you need to create powerful 16- and 32- bit applications for popular PC platforms.

Combining an integrated development environment (IDE) and a comprehensive set of tools with state-of-the-art compiler technology, Open Watcom C/C++ and FORTRAN delivers productivity and performance.

Watcom C/C++ is a professional, optimizing, multi-platform C and C++ compiler with a comprehensive suite of development tools for developing and debugging both 16-bit and 32-bit applications for DOS, extended DOS, Novell NLMs, 16-bit OS/2 1.x, 32-bit OS/2, Windows 3.x, Windows 95, Win32s, and Windows NT (Win32).

The Open Watcom C/C++ and FORTRAN compilers support powerful remote debugging capabilities right out of the box.

Support is included for remote debugging over the serial port, parallel port, TCP/IP for all supported platforms (including DOS!). There are also remote debugging layers for Novell Netware networks (IPX and NetBIOS) as well as remote debugging within virtual DOS machines and more.

The best feature of the Open Watcom remote debugging support is the ability to cross compile and debug any target platform from any host platform! You can if you want develop and debug Win32 applications from OS/2 or DOS, and when the Linux port is complete you will be able to build and debug Win32 applications from Linux!

*Download Here*
SIZE: 64MB

=========================================================


----------



## Pratik Roy (May 29, 2007)

Great collection !!!


----------



## Akshay (May 30, 2007)

*OFFICE UTILITIES - *

*BullZip PDF Printer 3.0.0.211

The BullZip PDF Printer works as a Microsoft Windows printer and allows you to write PDF documents from virtually any Microsoft Windows application.

Features:

    * Print to PDF from almost any Windows program.
    * Direct output to the same file each time or prompt for destination.
    * Control if the printer should ask if you want to see the resulting PDF document.
    * Control output and prompts programatically.
    * Setup can run unattented.

System Requirements:

    * Microsoft Windows 2000/XP/2003
    * GPL Ghostscript 8.15

Ghostscript is an open source program that is able to convert PostScript to PDF files. It is distributed under the GNU General Public License. More information about Ghostscript is available here.

Download Here
SIZE: 2.19MB*

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*

*FloatingNotes 1.2*

*img172.imageshack.us/img172/9017/floatingwinqd6.th.jpg

*FloatingNotes allows you to place notes on the screen. The notes are fully customizable.  Features:

    * Adjustable transparency
    * Changeable background colors
    * QuickHide option to disappear the note for a few seconds and allow access the screen behind
    * Transparent text background to work with the screen behind
    * Resizeable notes

Requires Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0
**Download Here**
SIZE: 
*

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Stickies 6.0c*

Stickies is a PC utility to cut down on the number of Post-It notes. It stores all information in a single text-based ini file. They are yellow rectangular windows onto which you can put some text notes. Once created, they will stay on screen until you take them away. Just like a real sticky piece of paper.


*Download Here*
*SIZE: *

*--------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Akshay (Jun 4, 2007)

*SYSTEM:

Cute Partition Manager v0.9.8

*img112.imageshack.us/img112/6392/cutepartmngrub2.th.gif

Cute Partition Manager is an advanced hard disk partition management utility.

Using Cute Partition Manager, you can easily add, edit, delete and manage the partitions in your computer. Free product support is available at *www.cutepm.com. Most of the hard disks have plenty of space and can easily accommodate more than one operating system. In order to have multiple operating systems, you need to partition your hard disk with a partition management utility like Cute Partition Manager.

Cute Partition Manager is very easy to use. It lets you preview the changes before you save them. It lets you edit the boot flag, partition type and other advanced parameters. It gives you total control of your system during the partition process. For example, it lets you remove all existing partitions and install all the operating systems from scratch.

It supports all versions of Windows (9x,ME,NT,2K,XP,Vista), DOS, Linux, etc.

Download Here
SIZE: 232KB*

=========================================================

*SS Registry Fixer 2.0

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/3433/ssregfixerwi6.th.gif

Registry Fixer scans the Windows registry for incorrect or obsolete information and allows you to safely clean and repair registry problems with a few simple mouse clicks. Your applications run faster, your operating system loads quicker.

Windows Registry is an important part of your computer system. With regular use of window registry keeps growing, and will attracts unnecessary information that will make the system cluttered. Thus for the better performance and to ignore spyware and adware, you need to clean registry with regular interval.

Everybody needs Registry Fixer. Problems with the Windows Registry are a common cause of Windows crashes and errors. By using a registry fixer regularly and fixing registry errors your system will be more stable and help to improve your system performance.

Features:

* Scan the Windows registry for errors
* Clean and fix registry errors
* Improve registry performance and consistency
* make a backup of the Windows registry

Download Here
SIZE: 588 KB*


----------



## Akshay (Jun 9, 2007)

*Utilities

TypeMe Fast Typing Tutor v1.0  

[img=*img169.imageshack.us/img169/4007/typemefastia1.gif]

TypeMeFast is a complete typing tutor. It´s useful for anybody interested in learning to type fast, and in improving his typing speed. It will teach you to start typing using all of your ten fingers. Its easy step by step lessons provide you with a proven way of conquering the keyboard. TypeMe Fast has integrated mechanism that finds the trouble keys with an option to review those keys. Practice includes practice with keys, words from the database, texts from the database or any other .txt texts. Games are made in order learning to be easier.

Download Here
SIZE: 375KB*

*DRIVERS 

Audio and Multimedia - 

Altec Lansing 
Creative Labs
Crystal Semiconductor
Hauppage
I/O Magic
Logitech
Realtek
Sony Drivers
Sound Blaster
Yamaha

BIOS

AMD Support
AMI BIOS
ASUS BIOS
Award
Compaq Computer
Dell Computer
IBM BIOS
Intel
NEC SUpport
Toshiba Support

Printers

Brother
Canon
Fujitsu
HP
Lexmark
Panasonic
Xerox
*


----------



## Akshay (Jun 11, 2007)

*ANTIVIRUS/SECURITY

Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool 1.29

*img237.imageshack.us/img237http://www.imageshack.us/transload.php/220/msmaliciouspq2.th.gif

Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool checks your computer for infection by specific, prevalent malicious software (including Blaster, Sasser, and Mydoom) and helps to remove the infection if it is found.
This tool will help to remove specific, prevalent malicious software from infected systems. Because computers can appear to function normally when infected, Microsoft advises you to run this tool even if your computer seems to be fine. In addition to using this tool, you should use an up-to-date antivirus product to help protect your computer from other malicious software.

Download Here
SIZE: 6.79MB*


----------



## Akshay (Jun 15, 2007)

*INTERNET *

*TheWorld Browser for Windows XP 2.0.4.6

*img247.imageshack.us/img247/2285/theworldbrowserjh2.th.gif

TheWorld Browser is a tiny, fast, yet free, secure and powerful web browser. It features multi-tabbed with multi-threaded frame browser. TheWorld Browser is compatible with Microsoft Internet Explorer.

TheWorld Browser 2.0 has a new, powerful multi-threaded window frame, which prevents the browser from being out of response. If a webpage is out of response, the others will not be affected. In the development of TheWorld Browser 2.0, we have rewritten, rebuilt all the codes and modules from version 1.x. The new frame will provide you with richer internet browsing experience.

Download Here
SIZE: 484KB (925KB Installed size)
*

=========================================================
*
Maxthon 1.6.1.50

*img72.imageshack.us/img72/3549/maxthonch8.th.gif

Maxthon is a powerful web browser with a highly customizable interface. It is based on the Internet Explorer engine (your most likely current web browser) which means that what works in IE, works the same in Maxthon but with many additional efficient features like...

    * Download Control - You can set MYIE2 to not load a specific file category like images, sounds, scripts or flash movies to speed up the loading of pages.

* Privacy protection - With a click you can clear your browsing information, such as cookies, history etc or you can also set MYIE2 to clear them for you when you exit.

* Mouse Gestures - Lets you quickly send commands to MYIE2 using your right mouse button like refreshing the page and going back or forward.

    * AD Hunter - Annoying ADs in pages and pop-ups can be blocked by MYIE2. Each time a pop-up is blocked a sound can be played and a warning shown. Also all the pop-ups can be reopened by viewing the blocked addresses window or by clicking the icon on the status-bar. Annoyed of banners and ads in pages? Then just right-click it, add it to the AD hunter filter and MYIE2 will never load it again.

    * Favicons - MyIE2 can display site icons in the tabs and your favorites.

    * External Utility Bar - You can add links to other programs to the utilities bar and launching them is just one click away. You could even set them to start and close with MYIE2 automatically.

    * Skins Support - Using different skins you can change the look of MYIE2´s icons, menus and backgrounds.

    * Plug-ins Support - Expand the functions of MYIE2 with tool-bar and sidebar plug-ins. IE plug-ins (tool-bars) are also supported.

    * Quick Search - Set you default search engine and just type the keyword in the address bar to do your web search. An advanced search can also be done in the sidebar.

    * Super Drag&Drop - You can highlight text in a page, drag&drop it and a web search will be done. Drag&drop a link and it will open in a new tab, same with a image.

    * Custom Start-up - When you start, MYIE2 can open your last visited pages, startup favorites or a group of other pages.

    * Favorites Bar - You can have your favorites open with just a click.

    * Auto-hide panels - Save space the smart way. The tool-bars and the sidebar can both auto-hide and float again when you point at them.

    * Pages Groups - You can set a number of pages under one group so you can open them quickly with just a click or when you start MYIE2.

    * URL Alias - It may be hard to remember a long url. With MYIE2 you can set a small \\\"name\\\" for any url. For example, you can set \\\"myie2\\\" for *www.ruihehang.com/myie2/ and then all you have to do is to type \\\"myie2\\\" in the address bar and MYIE2 will bring you to the website.

    * Status Bar Extras - MYIE2 can display your IP address, your System´s resources, your network speed and the number of blocked pop-ups in the status bar. Other 5 quick functions are also accessible from the status-bar.

There are tons of other features that could be listed here but the best way to find them is to use Maxthon.

Download Here
SIZE: 4.24MB*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 15, 2007)

good compilation there!  thanks



			
				Akshay said:
			
		

> *img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=floatingwinqd6.jpg



btw, i never knew u cud mirror ur desktop for semtic language support! i thot only the lingo cud be changed!!!!!


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 15, 2007)

Stripfile: A very good software to reduce the size of pictures taken using a digicam or html files by removing not so useful details like date picture taken, aperture, focal lengh of lens, flash mode etc. Useful when you need to transfer files on slow connections.


----------



## Akshay (Jun 15, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> Stripfile: A very good software to reduce the size of pictures taken using a digicam or html files by removing not so useful details like date picture taken, aperture, focal lengh of lens, flash mode etc. Useful when you need to transfer files on slow connections.



*Whr is d link?*


----------



## Akshay (Jun 22, 2007)

*DVDFab HD Decrypter 3.1.3.5 Beta  

*img408.imageshack.us/img408/5359/dvdfabhdac4.th.gif

DVDFab HD Decrypter is a simple version of DVDFab Platinum. It copies (I think rips wud b a bettr word) entire DVD movie to hard disk, and removes all the protections (CSS, RC, RCE, APS, UOPs and Sony ARccOS) while copying. It includes full HD-DVD and Blu-Ray support (Removes AACS).

Download Here
SIZE: 2.23MB*

*Commercial Invoice 1.0  

*img516.imageshack.us/img516/4520/commercialinv1eq3.th.gif

Commercial Invoice is an easy to use program that allows you to enter items to be sold or services to be rendered and generate custom invoices. These invoices are printable, and the program stores all invoices to be easily recalled or edited.

Features:

    * Create custom invoices.
    * Print invoices.
    * Edit and update invoices.
    * This program may be customized by entering your own logo and contact information.
    * Exports Data To Excel 

Requires Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0. 

Download Here
SIZE: 95KB*


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks *Akshay*...I was looking for a freeware which could create invoices..And Your suggestion "*Commercial Invoice 1.0 *" works great


----------



## Akshay (Jun 22, 2007)

@rakesh

Its *Akshay* not Akash.... Do u want ne more such billing freeware?


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 22, 2007)

Akshay said:
			
		

> @rakesh
> 
> Its *Akshay* not Akash.... Do u want ne more such billing freeware?



LOL.. Post Edited ..That Option which u suggested does the job which i exactly want..I would Also Try other options in case u tell


----------



## Akshay (Jun 22, 2007)

*Invocator 1.0

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/110/invocatorhw7.th.gif

Instant Invoice creator for small businesses. Customise with your own logo, name address etc. Fully automatic numbering. Add Items or services. No limit to number of lines on an invoice. Editable sales tax.

Download Here
SIZE: 1.4MB

Super Invoice 1.02

*img120.imageshack.us/img120/3368/superinvoicev1aha3.th.gif

Super invoice is designed to write, maintain, design, print and email invoices.

Features:

    * Easy keyboard input and navigation.
    * Maintains Invoices, Products , Customers.
    * Handle multiple discounts, Tax items, Shipping charges.
    * Use-defined invoice column just for any business. (Add your own fields Size, Color, Serial Number)
    * Email invoice as JPEG file attachment to customer.
    * Design your own invoice with company logo.
    * Insert items or write anything on the fly.
    * Design your own reports.
    * Print price list or catalog with photo.
    * Numerous sales reports. 

Freeware. No spyware, No time limits. Only pop up small reminder screen (no delays) when saving more than 50 invoices, otherwise fully function.

Download Here
SIZE: 2.81MB*


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 23, 2007)

Woohooo..! Thanks dude..I never knew there were so many Free Options Available


----------



## Akshay (Jun 28, 2007)

*NetMeter 1.1.2  

*img505.imageshack.us/img505/988/netmeter1b1uz8.th.gif

NetMeter is a customizable network bandwidth monitoring program for Windows.

Features:

    * Totals Reports
    * Projected bandwith use
    * Daily Reports
    * Weekly Reports
    * Monthly Reports
    * Custon Graphs and Fonts
    * Traffic Volume Notification 

Download Here
SIZE: 577KB

=========================================================

Ultimate Boot CD for Windows v3.05  

*img185.imageshack.us/img185/5866/ubcd4winfu2.th.jpg

UBCD4Win is a bootable CD which contains software that allows you to repair, restore, or diagnose almost any computer problem. Our goal is to be the ultimate free hardware and software diagnostic tool. All software included in UBCD4Win are freeware utilities for Windows®.

UBCD4Win is based on Bart´s PE©. Bart´s PE© builds a Windows® "pre-install" environment CD, basically Windows® booted from CD. We include many free hardware and software diagnostic tools that allow you to fix almost any problem you will face with your computer.
With network support, the ability to modify NTFS volumes, recover deleted files, create new NTFS volumes, scan hard drives for viruses, etc. this project includes almost everything you need to repair your system problems. This project has been put together to be the ultimate recovery cd and not a replacement OS (Operating System).

Download Here
SIZE: ~184.2MB*


----------



## Akshay (Jul 3, 2007)

*GAMES - 100's of Freewares n Arcade Games

PS: B4 downloading confirm if d games r actually freewares n dont hav adwares wit dem. Some of d games r not freewares*


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 3, 2007)

Win patrol
Defer the startup of programs by time specified by you for a faster booting of windows.


----------



## Akshay (Jul 3, 2007)

*@asnvin

Please provide download / homepage link of d softwares.*


----------



## Akshay (Jul 5, 2007)

*Everest Home v2.20.466

*img59.imageshack.us/img59/2264/everesthewu1.th.gif

Everest Home Edition is a system information and benchmarking tool with full hardware & software information. It comes with a built-in hardware database and physical information for CPU, motherboard, hard disks, optical drives, chipset and much more. The information can be displayed on-screen, printed, or saved as a report in HTML or text format. The built in diagnostics module can help you find potential problems, by higlighting them in the report and also includes links to manufacturers web sites, driver updates and more. An easy to use report wizard allows you to create detailed reports in the format of your choice.

Download Here
SIZE: 4.2mb
*


----------



## Akshay (Jul 10, 2007)

*TestDisk 6.8 Beta

*img238.imageshack.us/img238/4053/testdiskwinfz5.th.gif

TestDisk is a powerful free data recovery utility. TestDisk was primarily designed to help recover lost partitions and/or make non-booting disks bootable again when these symptoms are caused by faulty software, certain types of viruses or human error (such as accidentally erasing your Partition Table).

TestDisk is a free and useful program which queries the BIOS ( DOS/Win9x) or the OS ( Linux, FreeBSD) in order to find the Hard Disks and their characteristics ( LBA size and CHS geometry). TestDisk does a quick check of your disk´s structure and compares it with your Partition Table for entry errors. If the Partition Table has entry errors, TestDisk can repair them. If you have missing partitions or a completely empty Partition Table, TestDisk can search for partitions and create a new Table or even a new MBR if necessary.

However, it´s up to the user to look over the list of possible partitions found by TestDisk and to select the one(s) which were being used just before the drive failed to boot or the partition(s) were lost. In some cases, especially after initiating a detailed search for lost partitions, TestDisk may show partition data which is simply from the remnants of a partition that had been deleted and overwritten long ago.

TestDisk has features for both novices and experts. For those who know little or nothing about data recovery techniques, the command line parameters /log and /debug can be used to collect detailed information about a non-booting drive which can then be sent to a tech for further analysis. Those more familiar with such procedures should find TestDisk a handy tool in performing onsite recovery.

TestDisk can find lost partitions for all of these file systems:

    * BeFS ( BeOS )
    * BSD disklabel ( FreeBSD/OpenBSD/NetBSD )
    * CramFS, Compressed File System
    * DOS/Windows FAT12, FAT16 and FAT32
    * HFS and HFS+, Hierarchical File System
    * JFS, IBM´s Journaled File System
    * Linux Ext2 and Ext3
    * Linux Raid
          o RAID 1: mirroring
          o RAID 4: striped array with parity device
          o RAID 5: striped array with distributed parity information
          o RAID 6: striped array with distributed dual redundancy information 
    * Linux Swap (versions 1 and 2)
    * LVM and LVM2, Linux Logical Volume Manager
    * Mac partition map
    * Novell Storage Services NSS
    * NTFS ( Windows NT/2K/XP/2003 )
    * ReiserFS 3.5, 3.6 and 4
    * Sun Solaris i386 disklabel
    * Unix File System UFS and UFS2 (Sun/BSD/...)
    * XFS, SGI´s Journaled File System 

Download Here
SIZE: 2.03MB*


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 19, 2007)

Any Good DVD burner???


----------



## Akshay (Jul 19, 2007)

For DVD Burner - 


Burn4Free CD & DVD 2.3
CD BurnerXP

Else try dis small utility - 

*DP CD DVD Burner 1.1 Beta 8

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/8051/dpcdburnerte3.th.gif

DP CD DVD Burner is a very small and easy to use free CD/DVD burner.

Features:

    * Low cost burning : you can burn and backup data with only 2 clicks
    * Supports virtually all SCSI, IDE, EIDE, USB and Firewire CD or DVD Writers
    * Supports all CD-R / CD-RW / DVD+R / DVD+RW / DVD-R / DVD-RW / DVD-RAM discs
    * Full Drag and Drop support
    * Prevents Bad Burns and CD Creation Errors (BURN-Proof, Just Link, and OPC technologies supported)
    * Creates Multi-Session CD and Import of the available previous session
    * Verify files after burn
    * Quick and Full Erase Rewritable discs
    * Back up your System and Files easily
    * High Performance File/Disc Caching (adjustable cache size)
    * On The Fly Recording; no need to build ISO file first
    * No disk space is required for temporary files
    * Displays needed information about drive and disc
    * Creates ISO(100% DOS/Windows) compatible Data CDs / DVDs
    * Create a ISO from a DVD Video Folder (plugin included)
    * AudioBurn (MP3/WMA/WMV/ASF/WAV) Plugin required
    * VideoBurn: Burn VCD/SVCD and DVD-Video. Plugin required 

Download Here
Size: 618KB*

*Photobie 4.0

*img53.imageshack.us/img53/5373/photobiedh2.th.jpg

Photobie is an Image Editing software with most features similar to Photoshop plus advanced screen capture and photo frame editing features. With photobie screen capture you can prepare presentation very simply. Photobie has simple user interface. 

Furthermore, if you have MS Word and other software that create specific graphics or art fonts, then with Photobie you can simply capture it and paste it to any image. Photobie supports multiple-layer image retouching for advanced image editing.

Starting at version 2.8, Photobie now supports thousands of Photoshop filter plugins (.8BF).

Features:

General Photo editing tool - resize, rotate, flip, color balance adjust (includes brightness, contrast, saturation, cool-warm color, gammar, alpha); copy, cut, paste, paste as new image, crop (done by combining copy and paste as new image); selection (includes rectangle, square, oval, circle, polygon, free hand selection tool as well as Magic Wand too), you can select complex region by using selection modes such as Single, Union, Exclude, Intersect and XOR, you can also invert the selection. Much more. 

Flash Player - Fancy player allow user to play list of flash files (.swf) repeatly and selectively. 

Gif animation - create gif animation with/without transparent in a simple way. 

Image format supported: Bmp, Png, TIF, 

Gif --- support transparent hight quality encoding Gif. 
Ico --- can save image as true color Icon with 64x64, 48x48, 32x32, 16x16 sizes. 
Jpg --- support various encoding quality (1--100) 
Pob --- Photobie specific multi-layer image format. format used to keep the work in progress for future retouching. 

Multi-layer features - support unlimited layers; layer merge, flatten; whole layer copy, paste, clone within current image or cross images; much more. 

Painting features - draw shapes as rectangle, square, oval, circle, line, dash line, polygon, free hand, curve, it support gradient color; fill shapes as recangle, square, oval, circle, polygon, free hand, it support gradient color, much more. 
Text editing - Support most system fonts; High quality text; Gradient color support; 3D text effect; 

Screen Capture - Support Screen Capture hotkeys, you can setup up to 8 hotkeys for screen capture, you can set the hotkey to capture full screen or active window, more. 

Framing - Photobie simplifies the digital photo framing process. You can design your favorite frame template and then apply to other photos quickly. 

... and much more. 

Download Here
SIZE: 3.54MB*


----------



## Akshay (Jul 21, 2007)

*Mini Golf Maniacs 1.0 

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/8724/minigolfmaniacsob5.th.jpg

Mini Golf Maniacs is a free mini-golf game with fun graphics, good gameplay and several playing modes: one hole, coin gathering, tournament or multiplayer game online. Simply select the mode you like best and begin practicing your swing!

Download Here
SIZE: ~137MB*

*INTERNET P2P

Deepnet Explorer v1.5.3 Beta 2

*img256.imageshack.us/img256/682/deepnetexpqp7.th.gif

Deepnet Explorer is a Web browser offering fully integrated P2P-file-sharing capabilities and a built-in RSS/Atom newsreader. Browse multiple Web sites simultaneously, block annoying pop-up ads, fill Web forms instantly, and use Auto Login to memorize and fill Web site passwords automatically. Also share and download files with millions of users across the Gnutella P2P network while you surf the Web, and view all the latest news and Weblogs in one place with the RSS/Atom newsreader. It´s the all-in-one browsing solution--you can browse the Web, share files, and read news simultaneously. Version 1.3.2 may include unspecified updates, enhancements, or bug fixes.

Download Here
SIZE: ~4MB
========================================================

Kazaa Scanner v1.0

*img452.imageshack.us/img452/5439/kazaascannerxc1.th.gif

Kazaa Scanner is a free utility for people who want to download files without allowing others to upload them immediately. Other Kazaa users will still be able to upload your existing files but newly downloaded files are immediately moved into a non-shared folder of your choice.

Works with all versions of Kazaa and Kazaa Lite.

Download Here
SIZE: 1.4MB
*


----------



## Akshay (Jul 22, 2007)

*Partition Find and Mount 2.2.1

*img406.imageshack.us/img406/5830/partitionfnmbt7.th.gif

Partition Find & Mount implements a new concept of deleted or lost partition recovery. It works in the most convenient way possible — by locating and mounting partitions into the system, thus making those lost partitions available to you like any generic disk volume. Partition Find & Mount will also work in case any Boot Record (including the Master Boot Record) is missing, damaged or overwritten.

Features:

    * Easy to use. You do not need special knowledge to use the software.
    * 3 modes of partition search
    * Non-standard disk layouts are supported
    * All versions of NTFS and FAT are supported
    * Allows to create and mount images
    * Safe to your data. There is no possible way you could get things worse. 

Lost important data? Give it a try. Partition Find & Mount is free for personal use!

Download Now
SIZE: 1.62MB
*


----------



## Akshay (Jul 24, 2007)

*Rainlendar Lite 2.2

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/8084/rainlenderxb3.th.gif

Rainlendar is a customizable calendar that displays the current month, events, and reminders. It is a very lightweight application that doesn´t use much system resources or take much space on your desktop.

Features:

    * Small and lightweight
    * Different type events can have different appearence
    * Supports Windows transparency
    * Synchronizes events between several clients
    * Localized for multiple languages
    * Shows an alarm when an event is due
    * Supports iCal files.
    * Shows Outlook's appointments
    * Includes a todo-list
    * Works also as Litestep plugin
    * Displays the current date in tray icon
    * Can stick to the desktop (i.e. doesn't hide with Show Desktop)
    * Hotkeys for quick access
    * Easy skinning with an UI
    * Can be controlled from 3rd party applications with !bangs
    * and more... 

Download Here
SIZE: 2.94MB
*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*GermaniX Transcoder 4.0.0.32  

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/5614/germanixtranscoderyx2.th.gif

GermaniX Transcoder is a simple, flixible and extensible Audio Transcoder for Microsoft Windows.

    * Transcode a lot of audio formats like mp3, mp4, aac, mp2, flac, ofr, ape ...
    * Create and use your own frontend language
    * Build custom encoder addins
    * Develop custom audio file processing plugins 

The Transcoder is also multilingual (German, English, French and Russian) and you can create your own language file verry simple. You can also create Format AddIn for more Encoding Formats or a Process Plugin to process a audio file or a group of audio files.

Requires Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0. 

Download Here
SIZE: 3.75MB*


----------



## Akshay (Jul 27, 2007)

*K-Lite Codec Tweak Tool 2.1.0 

*img530.imageshack.us/img530/9550/klitetweaktoolnk1.th.gif

K-Lite Codec Tweak Tool will scan for broken filters and remove them. If the tool detects something that is broken, it will then prompt you with the details and you will be given the option to remove the broken item.

This is a stand-alone version of the tool that is included in the K-Lite Codec Pack.

With this tool you can do things like:

    * Scan the registry to detect and remove broken references to codecs and filters.
    * Generate a detailed log of all installed codecs and filters.
    * Enable/disable over 150 codecs and filters (if they are installed) 

Download Here
SIZE: 344KB
*

======================================================

*ooVoo 1.1.0.2 Beta*

*img530.imageshack.us/img530/8210/oovooxn5.th.jpg

Connect with your friends, family, and business associates like you´ve never done before with high-quality video and sound.

Features:

    * Talk face-to-face with friends, family, and business associates. Up to five at one time.
    * Send and receive video messages and create ooVoo links for your blogs and profiles.
    * It´s FREE! 

Download Here
SIZE: 8.53MB
[/b]

*Switch v1.22  

Switch is a sound file converter for Windows. It can convert many different types of audio files into mp3 or wav format and more.

Switch Converter is very easy to use. Just add the files you want to convert to the list, select the format you want to use, and then click the convert button.

This download is the basic free version.

Download Here
SIZE: 435KB*

*MIS Info Video 2.7.0 

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/2893/misinfovideowz4.th.gif

Play DVD, AVI, MP3, MPEG or view pictures (JPG, TIF, GIF, PNG, BMP) files, manage and obtain information about a media file using the MIS specification (subtext, chapters, URL...), .NFO or .TXT. It also give you the possibility to resume a media (video/audio), a 10-foot onscreen TV interface, parental control with a .MIS, sorting, profiles, work like a regular player (no profile needed), English/French.

Features:

    * New: 1 new way to navigate your media files (Standard no picture)
    * New: Search credit name on imdb.com
    * New: Option to hide the date when resuming
    * New: Enter an alternate name when resuming a second time (mostly for computers with one user account)
    * View your pictures (JPG, TIF, PNG, BMP, GIF)
    * 5 ways to navigate your media files
    * Assign a default picture for each folders or each file without a previously assigned picture. Perfect for albums, TV series, theme folders ...
    * Fully support the FOLDER.MIF
    * Support more .MIS tags (purchase-ymd, estimate-price, warranty-ymd...) thus starting your own basic inventory system
    * Support for other extension (no playback): ISO, IMG, AMZN (Amazon Unbox)
    * Search for a word in the title or .MIS
    * Let´s you play (DVD, AVI, WMV, MPEG 1/2, MP3, WMA, WAV, ASF) (Note: needs dvd decoder and appropriate decoders) and displays more types
    * Acts like a regular media player without the need to create a profile
    * 10-foot onscreen TV interface
    * Support password, parental control
    * Can resume playback where you last stop it (support multi user and the .MIR specification)
    * Support .MIS chapters, subtexts
    * Manage more than 1 million titles per profiles
    * Profile Manager Program to better organize your profiles
    * Mini Web browser for the URLs within a .MIS
    * Sort by original date, title, folder, file extension ...
    * Create a .TXT from a .MIS
    * Launch and play the VIDEO_TS.IFO(DVD) on your hard drive (2)
    * 12 Color scheme(6 gradient, 6 normal)
    * Take snapshots of a video media
    * Organize all of your video files with the help of a profile
    * Resize to the screen resolution
    * Configure your favorite video player
    * Support network drive
    * English and French support
    * No spyware or adware 

Requirements:

    * Operating System: Windows XP Service Pack 2, Windows 2003(not tested)
    * Processor: Pentium III 1.0 GHz or AMD Athlon 1.0 GHz
    * Memory: 128 MB minimum
    * Video: 800X480
    * Graphic: Latest DirectX 9 and video drivers (not the basic one), Windows Media Player 9/10 

Download Here
SIZE: 10.94MB
*

=======================================================

*BitTorrent 6.0 Beta / 5.0.8

*img260.imageshack.us/img260/3185/bittorentit6.th.gif

BitTorrent is a peer-to-peer (P2P) client designed to efficiently manage the downloading of large, high-quality, digital files such as video, music, and games. The client is used to search the Internet for legal torrent files, which can then be quickly downloaded to a user´s machine. As files become more popular, the speed in which they can be downloaded increases through the use of a central tracker and peers. This technology saves time over traditional methods, while maintaining the integrity of the file.

PS:This is a beta ver. So it mite have some bugs... 

Download Here
SIZE: 1.14MB
*

=======================================================


----------



## Akshay (Jul 30, 2007)

*FAVC 1.02

*img338.imageshack.us/img338/3728/favc094tm9.th.gif

FAVC is a GUI for several different free video tools. It takes one, or more, avi/mov/wmv/asf/avs/vdr files and produces a dvd folder ready to be burned to a dvd and played in any regular dvd player. I wrote this to save me doing all the things manually. If it´s also helpful for you then that´s great. This won´t get the best results possible, but it´ll do it fairly quickly.

Features:

    * Input avi/mov/wmv/asf/avs/vdr files and obtain a DVD folder (and an iso if required) ready to be burned to a DVD disc.
    * Automatic file recognition and analysis.
    * Automatically assigns correct bitrate based on disc size chosen.
    * Easy chapter creation.
    * AC3 Retention.
    * Uses Muxman (Via BatchMux) for DVD Authoring. 

System Requirements: (MUST HAVE)

    * Avisynth v2.56a or later
    * .NET framework Version 2

Download Here
SIZE: 9.78MB
*

=========================================================

*Website Puller v1.1  

*img513.imageshack.us/img513/4995/websitepullerrk4.th.gif

Website Puller is a free website extractor that allows you to download everything from a website. You can extract everything or just selected items off a website, or just the images, archive files or text files. Website Puller uses 2 threads for downloading the items faster for your convenience. You simply choose the destination in which you want to store the downloaded files, then type the URL. Website Puller is useful for downloading your own websites and other websites for archiving purposes.

Download Here
SIZE: 721KB
*


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 2, 2007)

Just Recently heard about this "Website Puller v1.1" elsewhere and It just works awesome


----------



## Akshay (Aug 3, 2007)

*Wavosaur 1.0.0.9000  

*img451.imageshack.us/img451/2378/wavosaurjl8.th.gif

Wavosaur is a powerful free audio editor for Windows XP, ideal for editing audio clips, sound designing, mastering, audio mangling and recording of your digital audio sounds.

Wavosaur lets you edit all your samples and audio recording. You can cut, copy, paste parts of your digital recording. Wavosaur provides many tools and shortcuts to make the editing very fast and efficient. The program was designed to give a powerful audio editor but very easy and fast to use.

Wavosaur is also a VST host, it means you can use VST effects on your audio recording, listen in real time to the audio processed by effects, and apply the effects of course. You can make a chain of effects, this means endless possibilities with all the VST plugins effects available nowadays.

Wavosaur can record from your soundcard inputs, and lets you monitor your audio ports. Inserting loop points and markers to your audio files is very easy. Wavosaur is also MIDI controlable, you can use a MIDI control surface to command the main functions of Wavosaur.

Features:

    * Cut ,copy, paste, trim-crop
    * Loop points creation and markers
    * VST host, effect chaining
    * MIDI implementation
    * 2D Spectrum analysis
    * 3D Spectrum analysis
    * Sonogram
    * real-time oscilloscope waveform, FFT & pan
    * Insert silence, fade, normalize, vocal remover etc.
    * Complete statistics about the waveform
    * AIFF, WAV, raw format support
    * MP3 import
    * Recording soundcard input
    * Audio conversion
    * And many more... 

Download Here
SIZE: 183KB ONLY!!!*


----------



## Akshay (Aug 4, 2007)

*Any Video Converter Free 2.06 

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/3995/anyvidconverterfreevs0.th.jpg

Any Video Converter is an All-in-One video converting tool with easy-to-use graphical interface, fast converting speed and excellent video quality. It allows you to effortlessly convert video files between every format, for FREE!

It can convert almost all video formats including DivX, XviD, MOV, rm, rmvb, MPEG, VOB, DVD, WMV, AVI to MPEG-4 movie format for iPod/PSP or other portable video device, MP4 player or smart phone.

It also supports any user defined video file formats as the output. Any Video Converter makes it easy for anyone to enjoy the any format video with your iPod, PSP, mobile phone or MP4 player.

Features:

    * User-friendly interface that is easy to use.
    * Converts all video formats to Apple iPod Video, Sony PSP and more
    * Batch convert any video formats including avi, wmv, asf, mpg, mp4, etc.
    * Support DivX and Xvid avi format as importing and exporting video
    * Support default video/audio settings or user customized parameters for video and audio.
    * Has the option to preview the video in real-time before conversion .
    * World´s fastest video conversion speed with stunning video and audio quality.
    * Supports adjust many video/audio options for MP4 files. For example, video/audio sample rate, bit rate, video size... 

Download Here
SIZE: 13.11MB*

=========================================================

*FLV Extract 1.2.1 

*img47.imageshack.us/img47/6113/flvextract121so0.gif

Extracts video and audio from FLV files without decompressing or recompressing. The video is saved to AVI (H.263/FLV1 and VP6/FLV4 are supported) and the audio is saved to MP3.

NOTE: The AVIs will not play unless you have the right decoders. ffdshow-tryouts can decode both FLV1 and FLV4 (VP6F), make sure they´re enabled in the configuration dialog.

Requires Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0. 

Download Here
SIZE: ~ 37KB*

=========================================================

*Free Flv to AVI Converter 1.5

*img300.imageshack.us/img300/3479/nbxflvaviuz5.th.jpg

Free Flv to AVI Converter is a tool to convert Flash FLV video files to AVI, MPEG, WMV video files so that they can be played in Windows Media Player or edited by video editing software. You can set output video´s bitrate, framerate, output audio´s bitrate; Change output video size as you like or keep the same. Convert batches of Flv files to AVI/MPEG/WMV files with high speed. And the program has a user-friendly interface so it´s very easy to use.

Key Features:

    * Convert Youtube, Google Video Flv video files to AVI, MPEG, WMV video files.
    * Supports batch flv video files conversion.
    * Can choose output video´s framerate, bitrate, size, audio´s frequency.
    * Convert flv video with high speed and best quality.
    * Can auto-rename, overwrite or skip output file if exists.
    * User-friendly interface and easy to use. 

Download Here
SIZE: 4.12MB*


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Aug 4, 2007)

*Vundo Fix:-*

This software removes Virtumonde infections. The Vundo Trojan is a trojan horse that may cause popups advertising rogue antispyware programs. It infects victims' computers by exploiting a vulnerability in Sun Java 1.4 and earlier versions. Many of the popups advertise a program called Sysprotect.

Most of the spyware scanners are not able to remove the files that are in the system32 folder. This software removes all the infections. If you think that your computer is irreparable, try this software...it might just save your computer.


www.atribune.org/ccount/click.php?id=4


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 4, 2007)

Akshay said:
			
		

> *FLV Extract 1.2.1 *
> 
> **img47.imageshack.us/img47/6113/flvextract121so0.gif*
> 
> ...


 
 

Cant Believe!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 5, 2007)

WOW! Neat thread. Just noticed it today. Keep up the good work, guys! 

(Yeah, I know it is no use to me but I do like the enthusiasm. )


----------



## Akshay (Aug 11, 2007)

*Ranish Partition Manager 2.44 

*img528.imageshack.us/img528/5599/ranishpartitionmj6.th.gif

Ranish Partition Manager is a powerful hard disk partitioning tool. It gives users high level of control for running multiple operating systems, such as Linux, Windows 98/XP, FreeDOS, and FreeBSD on a single disk.

Partition Manager can create, copy, and resize primary and extended partitions. It includes command line interface and simulation mode that works with large files so you can safely experiment before working on the real hard drive partition tables.

Download Here
SIZE: 138 KB*

*Shutdowner v2.0

*img165.imageshack.us/img165/7342/shutdownerv2qz2.th.jpg

Program your computer to shutdown, restart, run file or log off.

Download Here
SIZE: 60.2KB*


----------



## Akshay (Aug 12, 2007)

*Security Process Explorer 1.5

*img258.imageshack.us/img258/74/gsuspe15tg2.th.gif

Security Process Explorer is an enhanced task manager, that provides advanced information about programs and processes running on the computer. It displays all the standard information, including file name, directory path, description, CPU usage etc. as well as a unique security risk rating. This rating is conclusive and relies on the expertise of the user to determine whether the process should be terminated or removed.

Security Process Explorer allows you to monitor CPU and memory usage graphs per process, view detailed processes information (with descriptions), stop and start new processes, set priorities and much more. You can easily find and remove unnecessary background processes as well as assigning more resources to demanding processes like games, realtime multimedia applications and cd writing softwares.

Features:

    * Give you detailed information about each and every process
    * Indicate whether a process is safe or not
    * Allow you to terminate process with a single click.
    * Let you block any unwanted processes or malware
    * Simple and User friendly interface 

Download Here
SIZE: 1.09MB*


----------



## Akshay (Aug 14, 2007)

*Streamripper for Winamp 2/5 1.62.2  

Streamripper is an open source application that lets you record streaming mp3 to your hard drive.

Download Here
SIZE: 927KB*


----------



## shantanu (Aug 14, 2007)

is there any langauge translator for windows.. means i want a email to be sent in french, spanish and german.. so i write it in english and it is translated into different language of my choice..


----------



## ranjan2001 (Aug 14, 2007)

Good info in this thread.

*BootSafe* - Makes rebooting in Safe Mode a Snap!
BootSafe takes the hassle out of rebooting in Safe Mode or back to Normal mode. BootSafe is 100% free and contains no adware, spyware or malware! No more fighting with the F8 key or MSCONFIG!
*www.superadblocker.com/images/IMGBootSafeScreenTitle.gif

Download here *www.superadblocker.com/bootsafe.html


----------



## Akshay (Aug 14, 2007)

@shantanu

U can try dis one - 

*Lingoes Translator 1.51.0007 Beta  

*img413.imageshack.us/img413/7130/lingoeske1.th.gif

Lingoes is a dictionary and multi-language translation software providing results in over 60 languages. It offers text translation, cursor translator, index list group and pronouncing text, and abundant free dictionaries as a new generation dictionary and translation software.

Lingoes offers users the most instant way to look up dictionaries and translation among English, French, German, Spanish, Italian, Russian, Chinese, Japanese, Korean and more over 60 languages. With the creative cursor translator, Lingoes automatically recognizes the word and its definition as soon as you move the cursor and point to any text, then press hotkey. It wouldn´t disturb your current work.

Lingoes owns full features of current popular commercial software, and creatively develop cross language design and open dictionaries management. A plenty of dictionaries and thesauruses are listed for free download. Lingoes is the best tool for learning all kinds of languages.

Website 

Download Here
SIZE: 2.96MB*


----------



## shantanu (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice, thanks.. will try the software.. thanks again..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Akshay (Aug 17, 2007)

*TV v2.0

*img513.imageshack.us/img513/8884/tvexerh5.th.gif

Now you can watch hundreds (300+) of LIVE worldwide channels on your PC, free of charge. TV is an extremely easy to use application and anyone can find their own favorite stations on TV. Music, news, educational, sports & shopping channels are sorted in a very easy to find way, together with TV in English, Spanish, German, French, Portuguese & Arabic sections.

You may also browse world TV by regions or by country name. No configurations or settings are needed. The intuitive & user friendly interface will give you a pure Plug n´ Play! Experience. All you have to do is easily find your desired station, click on the station´s name, then sit back & relax…

TV emulates the regular Television set on your PC, by using the high-speed (broadband ONLY!) Internet connection (xDSL, Cable or LAN, WiFi) for online global Television reception.

Download Here
SIZE: 1.1MB

PS: This programs comes with ads*


----------



## Akshay (Aug 19, 2007)

*Recuva 1.03.100 Final

*img182.imageshack.us/img182/8201/recuvapv9.th.gif

Recuva (pronounced "recover") is a freeware Windows utility to restore files that have been accidentally deleted from your computer. This includes files emptied from the Recycle bin as well as images and other files that have been deleted by user error from digital camera memory cards or MP3 players. It will even bring back files that have been deleted by bugs, crashes and viruses!

Download Here
SIZE: 351KB*

========================================================

*TeraCopy 1.22

*img101.imageshack.us/img101/8294/teracopyie6.th.gif

TeraCopy is a free utility designed to copy/move files faster and more secure. Can resume broken file transfers. TeraCopy skips bad files during copy and even shows the skipped files at the end of files transfer. Calculates files CRC checksum on the fly to speed up source and target files comparsion. Seamless integration with Windows Explorer allows you to keep working with files as usual.


Download Here
SIZE: 732KB*


----------



## Akshay (Aug 21, 2007)

*ICQ 6.0 Build 5400

*img237.imageshack.us/img237/8804/icqzw3.th.gif

ICQ is a revolutionary, user-friendly Internet tool that informs you who´s on-line at any time and enables you to contact them at will. No longer will you search in vain for friends & associates on the net. ICQ does the searching for you, alerting you in real time when friends & colleagues sign on. You can chat, send messages, files and URL´s, play games or use it as the perfect business tool to find and contact associates in realtime through the internet. This release includes ICQPhone which allows users to make pc-to-pc and pc-to-phone calls.

Features include:

    * Ability to send wireless-pager messages
    * View up-to-date information on ICQ channels
    * Integrate ICQ with Outlook
    * Offline reminder
    * Add non ICQ Contacts
    * ICQ SMS service
    * People Search by keyword or text
    * Quick Link from Message Window to User´s Unified Messaging Center
    * Add and Find Users buttons
    * Firewall Detection: Use ICQ at Work
    * Improved Windows XP integration
    * Set Alert & Accept Sounds per User
    * Better Spam Protection & More
    * ICQ Lite Compatibility!
    * Improved - Check Your Email Account on the Server!
    * Better XP Integration!
    * Search Google from the ICQ Window!
    * Improved Outlook Integration!
    * Firewall Detection: Use ICQ at Work!
    * People Search: By Keyword or Free Text!
    * Add and Find Users Buttons
    * Quick Link from Message Window to User´s Unified Messaging Center
    * Set Alert & Accept Sounds per User! 

Download Here
SIZE: 12.22MB*


----------



## Akshay (Aug 27, 2007)

*Volumouse 1.51

*img120.imageshack.us/img120/7173/volumouse15uj1.th.gif

Volumouse provides you a quick and easy way to control the sound volume on your system - simply by rolling the wheel of your wheel mouse.

It allows you to define a set of rules for determining when the wheel will be used for changing the sound volume. For example: You can configure Volumouse to use your mouse wheel for volume control when the Alt key is hold down, when the left mouse button is down, when the mouse cursor is over the taskbar, and so on...

When the conditions that you define are not satisfied, your mouse wheel will be used for the regular scrolling tasks, exactly as before.

Download Here
SIZE: 44.30KB*


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 29, 2007)

Just noticed this thread....Very Cool...

Let me Contribute too...

*Lambda HTML Editor* --> *A very simple and easy to use HTML editor.
Lambda HTML Editor is a very simple and easy to use HTML editor. 

It behaves exactly like notepad but it has some advanced features such as a complete list of all the special HTML characters, HTML tags and colors thats you can rapidly add to your code using the menu, automatic translation of specials characters to HTML codes (or the opposite), fast and easy launching of your pages into your favorite browser to view the changes, tabulation of multiple lines at the same time and much more.*

*Key Features*
· Simultaniously edit multiple documents in the same window with tabs. 
· Quicly manage and access multiple files by adding them to a project. 
· Quickly insert HTML tags and character codes. 
· Easily insert a color code or modify a selected color code. 
· Convert all the special characters in the document to HTML codes in one step. 
· Automaticly convert special characters to HTML codes while typing. 
· Change the character case of all the HTML tags in the document in one step. 
· Unlimited undo and redo steps for each document. 
· Add any type of file to a project, even if they are not supported by the editor. 
· Automaticly open unsupported files with the system's associated application. 

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/2905/lambdahtmleditor1qk1.th.png

Requirements:

· Necessary disk space : 700 Kb

Homepage : *heresysoft.com/index.php

DOWNLOAD


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Sep 3, 2007)

Free Mind:

-A Mind Mapping Software.
-Its freeware.
-not at all resource hungry.
-Source: @gofeddyD)
-Size: ~8 MB

*sourceforge.net/project/downloadin...ndows-Installer-0_8_0-max.exe&use_mirror=nchc

(a direct download link)


----------



## aakash_mishra (Sep 3, 2007)

hey akshay TV v2.0 was gud 

tanx fo it


----------



## Nav11aug (Sep 3, 2007)

Akshay said:
			
		

> *Recuva 1.03.100 Final
> 
> *img182.imageshack.us/img182/8201/recuvapv9.th.gif
> 
> ...


Page moved to *www.recuva.com/download/downloading


----------



## topgear (Sep 3, 2007)

*Truecrypt* 
TrueCrypt is a software system for establishing and maintaining an on-the-fly-encrypted volume 
(data storage device). On-the-fly encryption means that data are automatically encrypted or 
decrypted right before they are loaded or saved, without any user intervention. No data stored on 
an encrypted volume can be read (decrypted) without using the correct password/keyfile(s) or 
correct encryption keys. Entire file system is encrypted (e.g.., file names, folder names, contents of 
every file, free space, meta data, etc).  

Files can be copied to and from a mounted TrueCrypt volume just like they are copied to/from any 
normal disk (for example, by simple drag-and-drop operations). Files are automatically being 
decrypted on-the-fly (in memory/RAM) while they are being read or copied from an encrypted 
TrueCrypt volume. Similarly, files that are being written or copied to the TrueCrypt volume are 
automatically being encrypted on-the-fly.

*www.truecrypt.org/
*********************************************************************
*What's Running*
What's Running is a tool to help you explore what is actually running on
your computer. By giving you a detailed look into Processes, Services, Drivers,
IP-connections etc you can get a more detailed understanding of what's going on
in your computer.

*www.whatsrunning.net/
**********************************************************************
*Prio - Process Priority Saver*
Prio will save the applied changes and each time you start this process from now on,
it will set the saved priority for it. You will not have to change the priority manually any more

Prio enhances the standard Processes tab with useful tooltips containing detailed information about
each running process: its name, manufacturer, version and full path to the executable file. It also
shows which system services are currently running in each process, if there are any. Prio adds a
check box specifying whether the priority of this application should be restored to the standard
popup menu, as well as the command for switching to one of the services that are currently in this
process.Besides, the digital signature of an executable file is verified for each process.
Processes that possess such a signature will be highlighted in green, processes without a signature
will be highlighted in red.

Prio creates the additional Services tab where you can view all installed system services
with their statuses, start them, stop them and change the method they are started with.
There are also tooltips with the description of each service (if there is such information for it).

Prio uses the additional TCP/IP tab to display all established TCP connections and all open ports
(TCP and UDP). Both statistical data (the number of sent and received bytes) and rate is shown for
each connection. There are also useful tooltips showing information about the process that
established this connection. Besides, you can go to such processes immediately via the popup menu.

Free For Personal Use.  A Must Have.

*www.prnwatch.com/download.html
*www.prnwatch.com/prio.html
********************************************************************
*PC Wizaed 2007*
Find various system informations in details and U can also run benchmarks!

*www.cpuid.org/pcwizard.php
********************************************************************
*Notepad++*
One of the best Notepad Replacement Tool.

Loads Of Features like Syntax Highlighting and Syntax Folding, Auto-completion,
Drag and Drop, File Status Auto-detection, Multi-Language environments, Zoom,
Macro recording and playback, can edit many programming languages, functionalities
can extended using plugins, Hexeditor.

*notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/uk/download.php
********************************************************************
*Metapad*
Lite & Portable Notepad.

*liquidninja.com/metapad/
********************************************************************
*Advanced IP Address Calculator*

An easy-to-use IP subnet calculator that lets you to calculate every aspect of your subnet configuration in a few mouse clicks!

*www.radmin.com/bitrix/redirect.php?event1=nucrosspro&event2=ipcalc&event3=about&goto=/index.php

or www.radmin.com
********************************************************************
*CodePad*
Another Advanced Programming language & hex editor With bunch of features.

*shicola.wz.cz/codepad/
********************************************************************
*Wx Download Fast*
one of the most fastest downloader. It will show U details about a file download.

*dfast.sourceforge.net
********************************************************************
*Visual Wget*
Another fast & light download manager based on wget

*visualwget.blogspot.com/
********************************************************************
*IE7Pro*
Extend the features of your IE7
*www.ie7pro.com/
********************************************************************
*Lipikar*

*A Must try for all of us Indians  & others Also*

*lipikar.googlepages.com/
********************************************************************
*Locate*
A very fast file search software.
Locate saves names of all files in your hard drives to file database. After that you can locate files.
*locate32.webhop.org/
********************************************************************
*Locknote*
Make simple text file and protect them using a password
*locknote.steganos.com/
**********************************************************************
*MP3ext*

MP3Ext is an extension for the explorer. It adds a new page to the properties-menu of MP3-files.
It shows all info about the mp3-file, e.g. the playlength, bitrate, sample-frequency, and the
ID3-Tag if the file has got one. You can even edit the ID3-Tag, and scan complete directories.

It installs an Icon-handler dor displaying different icons for different bitrates
A tooltip-handler is installed, which displays tooltips for MP3s where the system supports tooltips.
MP3ext can handle ID3v1.0, ID3v1.1, ID3v2.2, ID3v2.3 tags

A must Have.
*www.mutschler.de/mp3ext
**********************************************************************
*ERUNT - The Emergency Recovery Utility NT
  NTREGOPT - Registry Optimization for Windows NT/2000/2003/XP*

*www.larshederer.homepage.t-online.de/erunt/
***********************************************************************
*OpenGL Extension Viewer *
Many OpenGL extensions, as well as extensions to related APIs like GLU, GLX, and WGL have
been defined by vendors and groups of vendors. The extension registry is maintained by SGI
and contains specifications for all known extensions, written as modifications to the appropriat
 specification documents. The registry also defines naming conventions, guidelines for creating
new extensions and writing suitable extension specifications, and other related documentation. This
program displays the vendor name, the version implemented, the renderer name and the extensions of
the current OpenGL 3D accelerator. If you have an Internet connection, you can retrieve from SGI
the extension's specifications that explain the available extensions

*www.realtech-vr.com/
*www.realtech-vr.com/glview
***********************************************************************
*RegSeeker*
RegSeeker can search for items, uninstall applications, clear histories, clean your registry
and more. It includes a powerful registry cleaner and can display various informations like
your startup entries, several histories (even index.dat files), installed applications and much
more. You can search for any item inside your registry, export/delete the results, open them in
the registry. It also includes a tweaks panel to optimize your OS. It also includes a file tool
to search for duplicate files, bad shortcuts and more

*www.hoverdesk.net/
*www.hoverdesk.net/freeware.htm
**********************************************************************
*RunScanner*
RunScanner is a completely free windows system utility which scans your system for all
configured running programs. You can use runscanner to detect autostart programs, spyware,
adware, homepage hijackers, unverified drivers and other problems. You can import and export
your results and let other people help you to solve your problems

*www.moernaut.com/
*www.runscanner.net/
**********************************************************************
*Simple File Shredder*
securely deletes your files so they can't be restored using recovery software
www.scar5.com
***********************************************************************
*Taskbar Shuffle *
change the order of your windows in taskbar
*www.freewebs.com/nerdcave/taskbarshuffle.htm
***********************************************************************
*Undelete Plus *
a small utility that will scan your hard drive for all files that can be undeleted and attempt to salvage the file for you,
*www.undelete-plus.com/
***********************************************************************
*Unlocker*
unlock & Delete Locked files & folders.
*ccollomb.free.fr


----------



## Akshay (Sep 3, 2007)

*TimeTrex Time and Attendance v1.4.0  

*img108.imageshack.us/img108/651/tttimeattenddo9.th.gif

Web-based Time and Attendance suite which offers Employee Time and Attendance (time clock, timesheet) and Payroll all in single tightly integrated package.

With the ability to interface with hardware such as iButtons, barcode readers and cell phones employees are able to efficiently track their time at the office or on the road. Automatically calculate complex over time and premium time business policies and immediately be able to identify labor costs attributed to branches, and departments.

Finally TimeTrex can process your payroll by calculating withholding taxes, generate detailed electronic pay stubs and even print paychecks or direct deposit funds.

System Requirements:

    * Windows 2000/XP or Linux
    * IIS or Apache web servers
    * PHP v5.0 or greater with PEAR
    * MySQL v4.1.3+ with InnoDB support or PostgreSQL v8.0+ 

Download Here
SIZE: 4.29MB
*

=========================================================

*CNStats Free 2.7 Free 

*img516.imageshack.us/img516/6420/cnstatswc4.th.gif
CNStats is a real-time system for accumulation and analysis of site attendance statistics. The system is easy to install at your site and counts statistics including those working with JavaScripts and pictures turned off.

Requires: PHP and MySQL

Download Here
SIZE: 393KB*


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 16, 2007)

*Altiris Software Virtualization Solution*

*Free for personal use.*

*Altiris Software Virtualization Solution (SVS) is a new way to use software. By placing applications and data into managed units called Virtual Software Packages (VSP's), SVS allows you to instantly activate, deactivate, or reset applications, to completely avoid conflicts between applications, and to remove them cleanly without altering the base Windows installation. Say goodbye to 'DLL Hell' and 'Registry Rot'. Getting apps and data into VSP's is simple with an included tool. This version is the same as the regular commercial product shipped by Altiris, minus the server-side components for centralized management.

Version 2.1.2084 contains the following and is recommended for all SVS customers: Workaround for a Windows registry defect that could result in a BSOD when certain reg functions are called , Fix for an IIS compatibility issue, Fixes for memory leaks that could result in impaired system performance over time.*

Download here 4 mb


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 16, 2007)

Peer Guardian 
A powerful yet petite firewall application especially designed for P2P users who want to protect their computers
PeerGuardian works by blocking and logging all TCP/IP connections to and from known IP ranges used by known P2P foes, such as the RIAA, MPAA, MediaForce, MediaDefender, BaySTP, Ranger, OverPeer, NetPD, and more.

PeerGuardian is a powerful, yet small firewall program that was especially designed for P2P users who want to protect their computers from unauthorized searches instigated by private agencies and corporations.

To make sure that the block-list used to block malicious connections is up to date; PeerGuardian uses an on-line block-list Database that is continuously updated on a daily basis -- so your privacy will remain safe while swapping files.

PeerGuardian is compatible with all TCP/IP based file sharing applications, such as Kazaa, iMesh, LimeWire, eMule, Grokster, DC++, Shareaza, and more. In short, PeerGuardian is the must have tool for any file swapper.

PeerGuardian is not advertising supported, nor does it require registration, and no information is collected from or about product users. 


Download


----------



## Akshay (Sep 19, 2007)

*UltraExplorer v1.4.3

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/5378/ultraexplorer129xq1.th.gif

UltraExplorer is the testbed for Mustangpeak Delphi and CBuilder Components. It is designed to be the ultimate File Manager for Microsoft Windows. 

The user interface is completely customizable. You can hide or show as many of the featured windows, dock them in other places or let them float as free standing windows. The same is true for the tool bars as well. You can even move buttons from toolbars to other toolbars and assign your own short cuts keys.

Some of the key features of UltraExplorer are:

Drop Stack Window - Drop blocks of files into the drop stack for quick access later 

Favorites Window - Build a favorites tree with any object you like from the shell. The tree is fully aware of drag and drop and the clipboard. Use the objects in the favorites tree just like the normal treeview and listview controls. 

Command Line Window - Can´t give up DOS and a command line? UltraExplorer has a built in command line window that stays synced with the current view of the application. 

Filter - Too many files to find what you want? Use UltraExplorers Filter window. Create new filter arguments by: 
dragging and dropping objects to the window 
using the selected objects in the active listview 

Folders Window - Ultra fast Folder treeview that is positionable anywhere in the application. 

History Window - User defined level of previously browsed folder. Objects in this window can be used just as in the treeview or listviews, drag drop and clipboard aware. 
Listview Window - A secondary listview window that can be used identical to the fixed listview. Allows for a dual listview display if desired. 

Tabbed Folders - There are several ways to create a new tab 

Simply press the Control key when clicking on a folder and the folder is browsed in a new tab. 

CTRL-T creates a clone of the current tab (CTRL-W closes the current tab) 

Use the menu item in the Main Menu under "File" 

Use the right mouse click context menu while hovering over the Tabs 

Task Window - The Task window accepts plug in DLLs to extend UltraExplorer beyond its powerful built in capablilites. The DLL can be built in Borland Delphi and distributed separately. All that is necessary is the DLL file be places in the Plug In folder within the UltraExplorer install folder and the plugin will be available to the user. 

Added: Feature: Reworked the Options Dialog to not use Tabsets Feature: Added Toolbar button and Main Menu selection to choose Folder Size Calculation type Feature: Launcher Design now drag drop aware from Explorer and the Shell to allow dropping *.exe, *.bat, *.com, and *.lnk files to create a new launcher entry. Feature: Listview ghosts the images if the object is hidden Feature: Middle mouse click on Favorites Folder opens a new Tab

Download Here
SIZE: 2.9MB*


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 19, 2007)

UltraExplorer is okay, but a bit buggy - nothing serious to crash the system, but it keeps losing focus during certain tasks which is very irritating... Otherwise, it is a decent software...

Arun


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 22, 2007)

*Alt-Tab Thingy*

*Alt-Tab Thingy is for Windows XP only. 

If you are not familiar with the Alt-Tab task switcher in Windows, it's a keyboard short-cut (hot-key) to enable fast switching between applications/windows. This feature has been in Windows since Windows 3.0 and is largely unchanged since Windows '95! Alt-Tab Thingy is a replacement to add brand new features to help you switch tasks faster and more efficiently than ever before!*

*Features:*

*Use the cursor keys to make your selection
Use the mouse as well as the keyboard
System tray icon
Drag and Resize windows by clicking anywhere on thewindow
Window preview
Can be disabled (handy for games players)
Settings window for enabling/disabling features
Informative tooltips
Ghost windows!
Auto Off feature (user controlled variable timer)
Allows minimizing of windows to the system tray
Monitors windows for change of caption/z-order/deadtray icons etc...
Display resolution selector
Icon/List view
Variable preview size
Mouse wheel support
Automatically minimizes or closes Explorer windows
Blacklist feature removes apps from the task preview (right-click on them to enable)
Access ATT with an alternate "Alt+Key" combination, without altering the standard Windows Alt-Tab function (use both at the same time!)
Taskbar Previews - When you hover the mouse over a taskbar, you will see previews for open windows above the taskbar.*

Download Link


----------



## Akshay (Sep 26, 2007)

*VideoInspector 1.11.0.109

*img260.imageshack.us/img260/7857/videoinspectorir9.th.gif

VideoInspector (formerly VideoToolbox) is meant to provide you with as many details about your video files as possible. This is the perfect tool to solve "codec-related" problems.

Download Here
SIZE: 2.89MB*

*Microsoft Process Monitor 1.23

*img260.imageshack.us/img260/9086/msprocessmonor7.th.gif

Process Monitor is an advanced monitoring tool for Windows that shows real-time file system, Registry and process/thread activity. It combines the features of two legacy Sysinternals utilities, Filemon and Regmon, and adds an extensive list of enhancements including rich and non-destructive filtering, comprehensive event properties such session IDs and user names, reliable process information, full thread stacks with integrated symbol support for each operation, simultaneous logging to a file, and much more. Its uniquely powerful features will make Process Monitor a core utility in your system troubleshooting and malware hunting toolkit. 

Process Monitor´s user interface and options are similar to those of Filemon and Regmon, but it was written from the ground up and includes numerous significant enhancements, such as:

Monitoring of process and thread startup and exit, including exit status codes 

Monitoring of image (DLL and kernel-mode device driver) loads 

More data captured for operation input and output parameters 

Non-destructive filters allow you to set filters without losing data 

Capture of thread stacks for each operation make it possible in many cases to identify the root cause of an operation 

Reliable capture of process details, including image path, command line, user and session ID 

Configurable and moveable columns for any event property 

Filters can be set for any data field, including fields not configured as columns 

Advanced logging architecture scales to tens of millions of captured events and gigabytes of log data 

Process tree tool shows relationship of all processes referenced in a trace 

Native log format preserves all data for loading in a different 

Process Monitor instance 

Process tooltip for easy viewing of process image information 

Detail tooltip allows convenient access to formatted data that doesn´t fit in the columna 

Process Monitor runs on Windows 2000 SP4 with Update Rollup 1, Windows XP SP2, Windows Server 2003 SP1, and Windows Vista as well as x64 versions of Windows XP, Windows Server 2003 SP1 and Windows Vista.

Download Here
SIZE: 1.05MB*


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2007)

thx man....realy nice


----------



## Akshay (Oct 9, 2007)

*System Vault v1.12

*img523.imageshack.us/img523/3604/sysvault1yd3.th.jpg

System vault is a free useful utility that lets you hide files and folders and protect it with a password. In addition it is capable of deleting the MRU (most recently used) items for some common programs

Download Here
SIZE: 228KB
*


----------



## alwynrozario (Oct 17, 2007)

This is my first post in Thinkdigit-Forum  

I was just wondering if I too can contribute some useful freewares???


----------



## Akshay (Oct 17, 2007)

@alwynrozario

Welcome to thinkdigit... U can definitely contribute...


----------



## alwynrozario (Oct 18, 2007)

Gr8.. Thanks!!!

Here's my first contribution - *ASAP Utilities*

This is actually an Excel add-in. A very useful add-in for extensive Excel user. This one does lot of work, with just few clicks.

Check it out - ASAP Utilities


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 18, 2007)

ya its a gr8 forum and member


----------



## alwynrozario (Oct 19, 2007)

Do you wish to take your PC along, wherever you go  ??

Here's the solution - *MojoPac Freedom*

With MojoPac installed on an iPod or USB Drive, you can carry Data Files and Applications (such as Outlook, games, IMs).

More information - Here

Download - MojoPac Freedom


----------



## icehot (Oct 23, 2007)

A new super freeware --magicdisc  for making cd/dvd images
*www.magicdisc.net/setup_magicdisc.exe   1 mb


----------



## Akshay (Oct 23, 2007)

*ShutDownPro 1.138  

*img77.imageshack.us/img77/8950/kzshutdownpronr1.th.gif
ShutDownPro can easily ShutDown, Reboot, Log Off, Power Off, Lock Workstation, switch to Hibernate Mode, switch to Standby Mode. All of the above shut down actions can be executed as force action. 

When you click the context-menu in the Taskbar, you switch quickly from a screen-resolution to another, can empty the Temporary Internet Files, open your CD-drives, add programs to Favorites minimizes, maximizes or closes all windows, you get information over system-resources, get a listing of all current programs running . Here, you can finish also Tasks. You can fix a time for shutting down your system.

Download Here
SIZE: 197KB*


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 28, 2007)

*RoamDrive 1.0.18*

RoamDrive simplifies the process of using your Web-based email to store files. You can now make use of the extra storage in your inbox to store your favorite documents, music, photos, and videos. What's great is that not only does it tie into your existing e-mail account but you're also able to access your files from anywhere you can access the Internet. Currently supports Hotmail/MSN and Gmail with plans to support Yahoo in the future. Version 1.0.1874.50000 may include unspecified update, enhancements, or bug fixes.

Download 3.45 MB


----------



## azzu (Oct 28, 2007)

thx were help full


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 28, 2007)

^ u are welcome


----------



## Akshay (Oct 31, 2007)

*Picasa 2.7.0.37.36

*img256.imageshack.us/img256/5654/picasagv7.th.gif

Picasa automatically finds and organizes all of your pictures including: jpeg, tiff, bmp, psd, and standard camera movie files. Sending pictures with e-mail used to mean five steps just to get it right. Picasa lets you pick the size and then automatically attaches your pictures. Browse through all your pictures and view slideshows of your albums with the click of a button. Enhance, fix red-eye, and even crop without losing data or permanently changing your original picture.

Download Here
SIZE: 5.93MB*


----------



## azzu (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ Downloadin


----------



## Akshay (Nov 1, 2007)

*PDF Watermark Creator v1.0 

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/8760/pdfmarkac7.th.gif

Add a watermark (texts such as DRAFT, CONFIDENTIAL, or even your company´s name) to PDF files quickly and easily.

To stamp a watermark on your PDF files is to mark you PDF documents as your copyrighted property. The watermark can be stamped behind virtually every elements of a PDF file. You can choose whether to overwrite the existing text of a PDF file when the watermark is created.
With this freeware utility, you can number the pages of existing PDF files or add you company text logo or your copyright message and much more.

Download Here
SIZE: 325KB*


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 1, 2007)

^ Thanks fot that


----------



## Akshay (Nov 2, 2007)

^  U r welcome..


----------



## Akshay (Nov 6, 2007)

*Eraser v5.85

*img256.imageshack.us/img256/9237/eraseruw8.th.gif

Eraser is an advanced security tool, which allows you to completely remove sensitive data from your hard drive by overwriting it several times with carefully selected patterns.

You can drag and drop files and folders to the on-demand eraser, use the convenient Explorer shell extension or use the integrated scheduler to program overwriting of unused disk space or, for example, browser cache files to happen regularly, at night, during your lunch break, at weekends or whenever you like.

The patterns used for overwriting are based on Peter Gutmann´s paper "Secure Deletion of Data from Magnetic and Solid-State Memory" and they are selected to effectively remove the magnetic remnants from the hard disk.

Other methods include the one defined in the National Industrial Security Program Operating Manual of the US Department of Defense and overwriting with pseudorandom data. You can also define your own overwriting methods.

Download Here
SIZE: 554KB*


----------



## Akshay (Nov 20, 2007)

*Image Analyzer 1.28

*img144.imageshack.us/img144/7543/imageanlyzzn5.th.gif

Advanced image editing, enhancement and analysis software.

Some of the features:

    * Reads/writes BMP, ICO, CUR, WMF, EMF, JPEG, TIFF, PNG, MNG, GIF, PCX and JPEG2000 images.
    * Reads PNM, PGM, PPM, HIPS and Matlab files.
    * Scanner and printer support.
    * Built-in conventional and adaptive filters.
    * User specifided filters in spatial and frequency domain.
    * Retinex filter for reducing shadows and increasing local contrast
    * Distance, Fourier and discrete cosine transformation.
    * Color model conversion: RGB, CMY, HSI, YCbCr and YIQ.
    * Morpheological operations.
    * Resize, rotate, crop and warping.
    * Math expression module for creating and transforming images.
    * Easy red-eye removal.
    * Noise reduction.
    * Automatic brightness, contrast, gamma and saturation adjustment.
    * Test of methods for automatic image processing.
    * Plugins available - see the programs website.
    * Download includes a simple 3D modelling plugin. 

Download Here
SIZE: 1.22MB
*


----------



## Ponmayilal (Nov 20, 2007)

^Thanks.
seems to be a nice program. has got good ratings.One review said that it takes 700MB or so of RAM.Hence recommends that you have atleast 2GB RAM.


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2007)

*AIMP*

AIMP Classic is a powerful audio player that allows you to listen to your favorite music with an outstanding sound quality. Its appearance resembles that of another classical audio player (Winamp), so you'll get used to it very quickly. It can also be customized with skins. The program includes a 18-band equalizer, a visualization window to display rhythmic visual effects and a playlist editor to organize your audio files. A nice fading effect makes your list of songs look like an endless music loop and a handy volume normalizing feature avoids drastic volume changes between tracks. Also, the player's main functions can be conveniently controlled by global hotkeys. Besides playing music, AIMP Classic features three extra utilities which also enable you to record any sound on your computer, convert audio files from one format to another and view or edit tags. AIMP Classic is based on the well-known audio engine BASS, so it's easy to connect new plug-ins (from the plug-in library included in the program) and expand the player's functionalities.

*www.aimp.ru/index.php?newlang=english
*www.aimp.ru/
...........................................................
*AVI2ISO*

AVI2ISO is a all-in-one tool that converts avi/mkv/rmbv/vwv/flv with just one click to a ISO format. It uses only freeware tools and can handle varius freeware enconders (QuEnc/FreeEnc/HCENC) and also comercial Cinema Craft Encoder.

*www.avi2iso.com/
...............................................................
*ClockGen*

an program dedicated to overclocking. Its main purpose is to change the system clocks on the fly : FSB (Front Side Bus) and GSB (Graphic Side Bus). ClockGen also provides some functions that allow you to improve and monitor your overclock.

*www.cpuid.com/download/ClockGen.zip
*www.cpuid.com/clockgen.php
.................................................................
*Dead Pixel Tester*

Dead Pixel Tester - TFT screens have thousands of pixels, on a 1024x768 monitor, there are three cells for each pixel - one each for red, green, and blue - which amounts to nearly 2.4 million cells (1024x768x 3 = 2,359,296). There's only a slim chance that all of these will be perfect; more likely, some will be stuck on (creating a "bright" defect) or off (resulting in a "dark" defect). Simply select a color then closely inspect your monitor in each of the primary colours checking for pixels that are not operating as expected. Stuck pixels (always on) are easier to noticed then pixels that are not on due to their size (normally under .5mm)

*www.dataproductservices.com/dpt
*www.dps.uk.com/
,.....................................................................
*dirhtml*

Dirhtml builds customizable html files from a folder branch using the gui or command line.

*dirhtml.home.comcast.net/~dirhtml/dirhtml.zip
*dirhtml.home.comcast.net/~dirhtml/
.......................................................................
*Hamachi for Windows*

Hamachi is a zero-configuration virtual networking application enabling secure direct communications between any two computers on the Internet regardless of the presence of firewalls or address translation devices on the route between them. In particular, it can create true peer-to-peer network between two computers each residing behind its own broadband router. Sleek and simple interface, fast and transparent operation.

*www.hamachi.cc/
................................................................
*KaraFun - A must have as I'm using this* 

KaraFun is a free karaoke player with a built-in editor
KaraFun is a karaoke software for PC that offers a complete solution for home karaoke.

KaraFun is breaking new ground in karaoke software with many unique features: multiple audio tracks, fullscreen display on a secondary monitor, TV or projector, full Unicode support. It also introduces the new KFN format.

The control window allows, among other things, to change the key and speed of the song, and to set the volume of the microphone and the guide, melody or vocal. Additional audio tracks can be muted automatically as soon as the microphone is used (Auto guide cancel).

Thanks to the editor, you can easily create animated MP3 karaoke (KFN), and karaoke presets for KAR, KOK, LRC and CDG files.

KaraFun has managed to gain the approval of many users for its power, its musicality and its easy to use side! This karaoke software has already received numerous awards.

Available in several languages, KaraFun doesn't contain any ads, spywares or viruses.

Some of editor features are real-time render, library management, effects and events management, KOK and KAR file import, support for MID, MP3, OGG, S3M, MOD, IT and XM files.

Here are some key features of "KaraFun":

Karaoke Player
Â· Play KAR, KOK, LRC, LRC Enhanced files 
Â· New KFN format: compressed, full featured, evolutive 
Â· Play CDG + MP3 files 
Â· Play MP3, OGG and MID music files 
Â· Play video files: AVI, Mpeg... 
Â· CDG + MP3 transparency with KFP as background 
Â· Training mode for easy reading 
Â· Per block or progressive lyrics highlighting 
Â· Sync Bubbles Mode 
Â· MIDI channel automatic detection of the guide melody 
Â· Microphone management 
Â· Windowed or fullscreen display 
Â· Secondary monitor output (TV, projector...) 
Â· Additionnal tracks: guide melody, guide vocal 
Â· Audio/MIDI Key Control 
Â· Audio/MIDI Tempo Control 
Â· Voice recording 
Â· Vocal reducer for MP3 files 
Â· Echo effect on additionnal Audio/MIDI tracks 
Â· Automatic Guide Cancel 
Â· Full playlist management (KPL, M3U) 
Â· Information page display before starting the karaoke 
Â· KFP karaoke presets improving KAR, KOK, LRC and CDG display 

Karaoke Editor 
Â· KFN karaoke file creation 
Â· Karaoke preview window 
Â· Possible audio source: MP3, OGG, KAR, MID 
Â· KFP preset file creation 
Â· Complete project properties edition (karaoke info) 
Â· Background management: colors, pictures, filters, transition effects 
Â· Vertical text: multiple trajectories, font selection, color change, transparency, positioning, fade... 
Â· Library: JPG, PNG, BMP, MP3, OGG, KAR, MID, TTF files support 
Â· Import lyrics from text file 
Â· Easy synchronization system with tempo reduction 
Â· KAR and KOK file import 

Other Features 
A Direct 3D engine (need DirectX 9 or better) 
Â· Available in English, French, Italian, Danish, German, Spanish (Americanized), Swedish, Portuguese (Brazilian), Dutch, Croatian, Polish, Russian... 
Â· Full Unicode application 
Â· No ads, no nags, no banners, no spyware and virus free certified

*www.karafun.com/
*www.softpedia.com/progDownload/KaraFun-Download-14817.html
.................................................................................
*Monitor Tester*

Monitor Tester can guide you in setting and adjusting the parameters and controls of your monitor. You can test and adjust the picture size and position, color convergence and purity, white balance, brightness and contrast, focus, moirÃ© and interference, and high-voltage regulation.

*www.geocities.com/tvdarekz
............................................................................
*nHancer *

nVidia's own control panel is not always very intuitive to use. Especially the 3D rendering settings are very cryptic and difficult to navigate. Even the new control panel introduced with the 9x.xx line of Forceware drivers isn't a real improvements for these problems.
nHancer is a tool to improve the usage of these features. Both normal and advanced users should find nHancer to be a big step forward.

*www.nhancer.com/
...............................................................
*PerfMonitor*
A processor performance monitoring tool.It allows to track the frequency of 4 events choosen in a set of model-specific list.
PerfMonitor can be used to identify the performance bottlenecks of a system, or to monitor a program for cache-miss rate or mis-predicted branches. But PerfMonitor can also be used as a hardware-level CPU comparison tool, comparing the key parameters of different CPUs runnning the same benchmark 

*www.cpuid.com/download/PerfMonitor.zip
*www.cpuid.com/perfmon.php
.........................................................................................


----------



## Akshay (Nov 28, 2007)

@topgear

Nice list...


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Buddy 
I've used all those softwares myself


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 28, 2007)

^ yup.. nice compilation.. thanks


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 28, 2007)

Hydrogen. Its an excellent linux drum machine software. now available for windows and mac os x!

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrogen_(software)

*www.hydrogen-music.org/


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 29, 2007)

thnx i love this thread


----------



## Akshay (Nov 29, 2007)

Think I hav a huge backlog of updating index... Will be doing it soon...


----------



## Softix (Dec 13, 2007)

I guess I saw something very similar to this list, with the best applications for each topic.
Thanks anyway for posting this, I'm saving it now in my computer to visit and download softwares later.


----------



## Akshay (Dec 15, 2007)

*CD Recovery Toolbox Free 1.1.7 

*img502.imageshack.us/img502/7066/cdrecboxfreeli5.th.gif

CD Recovery Toolbox (download) tool was developed for recovering damaged files from different disk types: CD, DVD, HD DVD, Blu-Ray, etc. You can use it to restore information lost as a result of some mechanical damage of the disk (scratches, chips, different spots on the surface) or as a result of incorrect recording. Thus, the program can recover data that was considered lost.

The CD Recovery Toolbox Free tool scans any CD and DVD disks and finds files and folders located there. We should mention that there can be some information on the disk that cannot be recovered. Not all of the files and folders can be found – that depends on the degree and location of the damage. Therefore, the CD Recovery Toolbox Free tool finds the possible maximum amount of information. After that, it shows a list of all files and folders available for recovery.

Now the user can select the files and folders to be recovered. Those specific objects will be recovered while the others will be ignored. The program recovers the maximum amount of information in the damaged file. This reduces the risk of data loss considerably.

Features:

    * Recovering information from any CD and DVD disks
    * Recovering files larger than 4 Gb
    * Detecting possible lack of free space on the hard disk for storing the recovered files 

The CD Recovery Toolbox Free tool not only has a complete set of data recovery features, but is also user-friendly and convenient. The program interface is designed as a step-by step wizard, where the user has to perform a single action on each page of the wizard. The wizard makes the use of the tool very simple and convenient even for a beginner.

Download Here
SIZE: 662KB*


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2007)

@ Gigacore
Thank you too


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2007)

*DVD43*

DVD43 is a free application that removes most copy protection found on movie DVDs

*www.dvd43.com/


----------



## Akshay (Jan 10, 2008)

*PhotoRazor 2.1  

*img180.imageshack.us/img180/3858/photorazorxi2.th.jpg

Modern digital cameras take huge photos many megapixels in size - great for high quality printing, but too big to email to friends and family, and too large for displaying on web sites.

PhotoRazor solves this by making high quality copies of your photos at a smaller size - ideal for on-screen viewing. This reduces the file size making them much easier to email and share with friends and family.

Obviously you don´t want to lose your large originals in the process - you´ll need those for printing, so PhotoRazor saves the smaller resized copies to a separate folder, ensuring your precious original photographs are kept safe and untouched.

    * Very easy to use - process whole folders of photos at the click of a button
    * Ideal for creating small high quality copies of your large photos for email or showing on your website
    * Realtime preview - adjust the size & quality and see the result before processing, a real time saver
    * Non-destructive - saves the small photos to a separate folder so your originals remain untouched
    * Free! 

Download Here
SIZE: 933KB*

*Password Cracker 3.7.0 

*img151.imageshack.us/img151/6809/amplswdcrckrmg7.th.gif

Tool for restoring forgotten passwords (also in Internet Explorer). So using this application, you will no longer have to panic when you lose any of your passwords.

Download Here
SIZE: 30.9KB*


----------



## Akshay (Jan 12, 2008)

*GPU Caps Viewer

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/204/gpucapsviewerpn8.th.gif

GpuCapsViewer is an OpenGL graphics card utility for Windows XP and Vista (32-bits). This tool offers the following features:

    * quick view of the graphics configuration (graphics card / GPU type, amount of video memory, drivers version)
    * display of the main OpenGL capabilities (OpenGL version, texture size, number of texture units, etc.)
    * display of the OpenGL extensions supported by your graphics card or display of all existing OpenGL extensions no matter what graphics card you have. For each extension, you can open its description webpage available at the OpenGL Extension Registry or at NVIDIA´s OpenGL Extensions spec. Very handy for graphics developers!
    * display of the system configuration: CPU type and speed, amount of systeme memory, operating system
    * GPU Burner: allows to make the GPU temperature climb in order to test the graphics card stability. You can actually open as many 3D views as you want in order to make your graphics card working to the maximum. For NVIDIA cards, the GPU temperature is also displayed.
    * list of links related to your graphics card: graphics drivers and graphics cards reviews. These links are regularly updated.
    * full report in text and XML format. This kind of report is useful for developers who needs an outline of the customer graphics system (for support purposes for example)

Download Here
SIZE: 5.08MB
*

*Comodo Firewall Pro 2.4.18.184

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/9023/comodopfscreenco4.th.gif

FREE Comodo Firewall Pro - Secure your system against internal attacks such as Trojan viruses / malicious software and external attacks by hackers. Safeguard your personal data through a simple user friendly single click interface offering full immunity to attack. Comodo Firewall Pro helps you connect in a secure way to the internet and global networks. Total peace of mind is FREE!!

Download Here
SIZE: 9.09MB*


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2008)

*CrystalMark*

CrystalMark is a benchmark suite which lets you test your CPU, memory, HDD and video (GDI, Direct Draw, OpenGL) subsystems. The program also shows some information about your system. The report can be saved in a text or HTML file.

*crystalmark.info/?lang=en
...............................................................

*CTFMON-Remover 2.1*

CTFMON-Remover helps you remove the annoying CTFMON.EXE from your Windows operating system.The program is easy to use and displays whether the CTFMON.EXE is installed and whether or not it is running.
If it is found you can remove it within seconds.In case you need the CTFMON in the future there is also an option to restore it.

*www.gerhard-schlager.at/
.....................................................................

*Windows Updates Downloader*

Windows Updates Downloader is a small utility that allows you to download all of the current Windows critical updates. All updates are downloaded directly from microsoft.com to your computer with a single mouse click.

*www.jcarle.com/
.....................................................................

*PastIconsFlusher*

PastIconsFlusher is a small program that attempts to clean out the 'Past Items' list in the 'Customize Notifications' listbox in Windows XP. It has several command-line switches.

*bellsouthpwp.net/p/r/prprogramsstudios
*bellsouthpwp.net/p/r/prprogramsstudios/software.html
.......................................................................

*THG Task Assignment Manager*

A dual-processor system with two 3 GHz Xeon processors does not automatically have the same kind of power as a 6 GHz computer. The application and the operating system have to support symmetric multiprocessing (SMP) or HyperThreading (HT) for performance to improve. Also, the native management features of the operating system aren't always as effective as you might imagine.

However, THG offers a software utility that allows you to switch over to manual operation. As our benchmarks show, you can push your dual-processor system to even higher levels of performance.

If your applications have already been optimized for multiprocessing, the utility will not be particularly helpful. You can only draw some extra juice out of a multiprocessor system if you are running several applications without SMP support simultaneously. For example, while a CPU is compressing a movie in MPEG2 format with MainConcept software, the other CPU can be used for office applications or your Internet browser.

*images.tomshardware.com/2004/05/28...t_of_your_dual_processing_buck/taskassign.zip

..................................................................................

*Ultimate++*

Ultimate++ is a C++ cross-platform rapid application development suite focused on programmers productivity. It includes a set of libraries (GUI, SQL, etc..), and an integrated development environment. 

Rapid development is achieved by the smart and aggressive use of C++ rather than through fancy code generators. In this respect, U++ competes with popular scripting languages while preserving C/C++ runtime characteristics. 

The U++ integrated development environment, TheIDE, introduces modular concepts to C++ programming. It features BLITZ-build technology to speedup C++ rebuilds up to 4 times, Visual designers for U++ libraries, Topic++ system for documenting code and creating rich text resources for applications (like help and code documentation) and Assist++ - a powerful C++ code analyzer that provides features like code completion, navigation and transformation. 

TheIDE can work with GCC, MinGW and Visual C++ 7.1 or 8.0 compilers (including free Visual C++ Toolkit 2003 and Visual C++ 2005 Express Edition) and contains a full featured debugger. TheIDE can also be used to develop non-U++ applications. 

U++ distributions combine U++ with 3rd party tools like MinGW compiler or SDL library to provide an instant development platform. 

What you can get with the Ultimate++ download in plain English : 

Very effective C++ library for cross-platform development in source form.

A good integrated development environment, designed for developing large C++ applications.

*Availabke for windows & Linux. Binary .exe and .deb & .rpm packgaes are also available.
OPENSOURCE ********************************

*www.ultimatepp.org/www$uppweb$overview$en-us.html

*www.ultimatepp.org/www$uppweb$download$en-us.html

*www.ultimatepp.org/www$uppweb$documentation$en-us.html
....................................................................................

* USB Drive Letter Manager *

USBDLM is a Windows service that gives control over Windows' drive letter assingment for USB drives.

Running as service makes USBDLM independent of the logged on users' previleges, so there is no need to give the users the previlege to change drive letters. USBDLM automatically solves conficts between USB drives and network or subst drives of the currently logged on user.
Furthermore you can define new default letters for USB drives and much more.

*www.uwe-sieber.de/english.html
.......................................................................................

*Why Reboot 1.0*

Do you really need to reboot? Find out with this tool.

Why Reboot is a free tool that shows you whether it's really necessary to reboot your computer after installing new programs.

Download.CHIP.eu is not responsible for the content of this Publisher's Description. We encourage you to determine whether this product or your intended use is legal. We do not encourage or condone the use of any software in violation of applicable laws.

*www.exodus-dev.com/

...................................................................................

*XNeat Windows Manager *

XNeat Windows Manager adds additional features to the Windows taskbar and system tray, that enables you to minimize any window to an icon in the system tray (instead of the taskbar), keep any window on top, set a custom transparency level, and also hide any window or tray icon, furthermore the program allows you to re-arrange the order of the taskbar buttons by simply dragging them around. XNeat Windows Manager integrates into the right-click menu of the taskbar and system tray. It also allows you to change the taskbar appearance by hiding the Start button, system clock and other elements. 
Below are some ( not all ) of XNeat features

*www.xneat.com/windows_manager/download/setup.exe
.................................................................................


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 13, 2008)

*Why Reboot 1.0 is really nice..* *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## mns.saraf (Jan 13, 2008)

do any one have software to convert any video format file to any video format ???


----------



## skghosh44 (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is free software which I think will be helpfull for novice.

*Switch Off 2.3*
*Switch Off is a tiny, easy-to-use, tray-based system utility that can automatically perform various frequently used operations such as shutting down or restarting your computer, disconnecting your current dial-up connection, and locking your workstation. It also provides fast access to these operations through the system-tray icon. It has a fully customizable Web interface that allows you to initiate operations remotely from any computer with a Web browser installed. The Web interface includes WAP support, so you can control your computer from a mobile phone. This utility is intended to be used by either a novice or a professional user, because of its intuitive interface and professional features. Professional features include command-line support, and a silent install option. Version 2.3 includes numerous code optimizations and fixes all known bugs. *

*DownLoad here*
*Size = *(63.54K)


----------



## hullap (Jan 13, 2008)

mns.saraf said:


> do any one have software to convert any video format file to any video format ???


SUPER is what u need


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 13, 2008)

Woooow
Switch Off 2.3 is great...
Thanks @ skghosh44

Today I switched off my PC from my friends home while My little sis was using PC here @ my home. She was Scared thinking she did something wrong...
Pretty Handy.

(Just got a pgone call asking for advice from her...)


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> SUPER is what u need


+1 for that.
You can also try mediacoder.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 14, 2008)

mns.saraf said:


> do any one have software to convert any video format file to any video format ???


 
Xilisoft


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2008)

^^^ But That's a shareware software


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 14, 2008)

i know that.

BTW he didnot say that he want only freeware.


----------



## hullap (Jan 14, 2008)

Read the thread's name


----------



## skghosh44 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Easy Unit Converter 1.2*

Easy Unit Converter converts most frequently used length, area, volume, temperature and weight measurement units with a single button click. This freeware tool includes about 50 most commonly used units. Kilometers, meters, miles, yards, feet, inches, acres, hectares, feet, barrels, gallons, liters, carats, ounces, pounds are just some of the units available. This tool is a must have on your desktop. 

DOWNLOAD HERE
SIZE = 326 KB


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice collection of softwares 
It really helped me, Thanks


----------



## Akshay (Jan 15, 2008)

*PhotoFiltre 6.3.1

*img517.imageshack.us/img517/3411/scrphotofiltrean5.th.jpg

PhotoFiltre is a complete image retouching program. It allows you to do simple or advanced adjustments to an image and apply a vast range of filters on it. It is simple and intuitive to use, and has an easy learning curve. The toolbar, giving you access to the standard filters with just a few clicks, gives PhotoFiltre a robust look.

This is the full version which also contains masks, selections and patterns.

Download Here
SIZE: 1.61MB*


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2008)

*Converber*

Converber is a unit converter with an equation editor for your own custom units
Converber is a unit converter.

Converber is a program that lets you convert units and edit equations.

Converber is a powerful software utility that will help make easy conversions between more than 300 various units of measure in 22 categories. Converber converts everything from length and force to flow and temperature. See some of the features listed below.

Here are some key features of "Converber":

· Gives immediate access to all units
· Converts as you type, so no convert button is required
· Select only the desired category
· Includes
equation editor to add your own custom units
· Allows you to select/unselect the conversion file(s)
· Can change the number of significant digits of the output
· Inverts selected units with the quick swap feature
· Displays the category to give further information
· Converts left-to-right OR right-to-left
· Runs stand-alone using no dll's or registry settings
· Remembers last window position (if desired)
· Contains over 300 units and 5,000 conversions
· Comes with extensive help file
· Supports transparency (Windows 2000, XP only)
· Supports a multi-language user interface

*www.xyntec.com/converber.htm
*www.xyntec.com/unit-converter-download.htm
.......................................................................................
*Numerimal*

Numerimal is a numeral converter. It will convert between decimal, hexadecimal, octal, binary and any other user-selectable base up to 64-base. See some of the features listed below.

Numerimal can:

    *  Convert as you type, so no convert button is required
    *  Be used as a stand-alone program using no dll's or registry settings
    *  Remember last window position
    *  Convert using the rarely used one-based conversion
    *  Be transparent
    *  Multi-Language Support

*www.xyntec.com/numerimal.htm
*newkreation.googlepages.com/numerimal.exe

*Picture-shark*

Picture-shark is the first choice for people who want to "stamp" visible logos or text on their image files.

Here are some of picture-shark's features:

    * With its wizard like interface it is super easy to use
    * Create real watermarks
    * Choose transparent color, opacity, position and much more
    * Use the "feather"-feature to make the edges between the stamp and the picture smarter as with any other tool, just by one mouse-click
    * Very fast (processing hundreds of pictures each minute)
    * Support for different output formats and quality settings
    * WYSIWYG preview-mode for all settings
    * Support for preserving jpeg-headers
    * copy&paste between other applications and picture-shark
    * It's totally free for personal use 

*www.picture-shark.com/watermark_freeware_image_protect_gallery_default.htm
*www.picture-shark.com/watermark_freeware_image_protect_gallery_download.htm
*www.picture-shark.com/setup.exe



vaibhavtek said:


> i know that.
> 
> BTW he didnot say that he want only freeware.


Yes. you're right. But this thread is for freewares only


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 16, 2008)

nice freeware


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2008)

yeah, Thanks..
Wait for more.............


----------



## adi007 (Jan 17, 2008)

excellent thread!!
my small contribution my own software presenmaker 1.0..


> _Presenmaker 1.0_
> 
> Presenmaker stands for presentation maker. It’s a free software developed by me which can be used to create interactive agent animations in seconds. By using Presenmaker you can convert a lengthy text file into agent animation. It is very useful to create interactive presentations, tutorials, to read lengthy lessons etc…
> 
> ...


more info at *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74832


----------



## Ron (Jan 17, 2008)

thnks buddy
---
Hey.....I need a software which can save my password and boomarks........


----------



## skghosh44 (Jan 18, 2008)

* Advanced WindowsCare Personal *

Slow down, freeze, crash and security threats are over. Advanced WindowsCare Personal is a comprehensive PC care utility that takes an one-click approach to help protect, repair and optimize your computer. It provides an all-in-one and super convenient solution for PC maintenance and protection. All work will be done with 1 click and 1 minute. This fantastic program is available free of charge. Compared with its nearest competitor, Advanced WindowsCare Personal provides the more essential and practical formula for Windows: Removing Spyware and Adware, Preventing Security Threats, Privacy Protection, Fixing Registry Errors, Temporary Files Cleanup, Startup Cleanup, Repairing Windows, Speeding up System and 1-click Mechanism.

Download (5.99MB)


----------



## Akshay (Jan 26, 2008)

*BookDB 2.1.101  

*img150.imageshack.us/img150/6488/bookdbdz3.th.gif

With BookDB you can enter all your books with author, category, publisher etc and print them out in a variety of formats. Why would you need such a thing? Well, if you´re always going to book sales and buying bargains only to get home and find you´ve doubled up, take a printout with you! BookDB has a super-condensed print mode so you´ll need a magnifying glass, but at least it´ll save a tree or two.

BookDB also has lending library features. With them, you can add borrowers, loan out books, add multiple copies and so on.

Download Here
SIZE: 2.66MB*


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 26, 2008)

One can find most of the freeware programs in www.freewarefiles.com
Not  all that is listed there are good but one can always go through the user reviews and pick the really good ones that you may want to try and keep.
I pick most of the useful freeware programs from there.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 26, 2008)

there is any software who tell me about the video file details like bitrate  video scale,video format,codec type  ever thing


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 27, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> there is any software who tell me about the video file details like bitrate  video scale,video format,codec type  ever thing


*Gspot* will do that, if u have K-lite codec installed it get installed along with it under Tools, else u can google it to install separately.


----------



## Akshay (Jan 27, 2008)

*Easy Cash Manager 3.1.1  

Easy Cash Manager is a simple book-keeping program. You can use the program to keep records of your incomes and expenses. It has only the functionality that you need for very simple bookkeeping, so it is very clear and easy to use.

Download Here
SIZE: 982KB*

*BS1 Accounting v2007.5  

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/2171/bs1sbpicxpqd3.th.gif

BS1 Accounting is an integrated multi-currency accounting system: General Ledger, Accounts Payable, Accounts Receivable, Inventory, Sales Analysis, and Bank Reconciliation. Upgradable to BS1 Professional for Time Billing or BS1 Enterprise for Sales Orders, Purchase Orders, and Manufacturing.

Multi-currency features facilitate purchasing and selling internationally (import and export). The default selling price is automatically converted to the customer´s currency. Payables and receivables are tracked separately for each currency and the GL automatically converts revenues and expenses to domestic currency. Gain or loss due to exchange rate fluctuations is tracked.

User-defined financial statements can be created through a simple set-up process. GL account totals and inventory totals can be viewed on screen with drill-down to original source transactions.

Sample data is provided and there is an optional Getting Started wizard to assist with entering initial live data. The wizard sets up common GL accounts which can later be changed, deleted, or added to.

Customization and Delphi source code available for several databases.

Free for single user.

Download Here
SIZE: 1.46MB*


----------



## topgear (Jan 29, 2008)

Here I go again...................... 

*CD Manipulator 2.70*

CD recording software that can create image, backup, and mastering 

You can also PROTECT your CD's.

*www.storeroom.info/cdm/
*www.softpedia.com/progDownload/CD-Manipulator-Download-1869.html
________________________________________________________________________

*Classic Arcade Pack*

Experience the original sights, sounds, and gameplay that made these games classics in the arcade. Every roar and flash is identical to the original. Arcade - Classic Arcade Pack includes six games: Asteroids, Pac-Man, Pong, Snake, Space Invaders, and Tetris. The software includes online score-keeping capabilities so you can compete against players worldwide.

*www.arcadeclassicpack.com/
___________________________________________________________________________________________________

*CyberKit*

CyberKit - includes Ping, TraceRoute, WhoIs, Finger, Name Server LookUp, Time Synchronizer
CyberKit is simple network tool that combines Ping, TraceRoute, WhoIs, Finger, Name Server LookUp, Time Synchronizer, Quote of the Day, NetScanner, DBScanner. Very useful to the users that want detailes about the network they are in.

*www.softpedia.com/progDownload/CyberKit-Download-78119.html
____________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks i donot know any of the software above.


----------



## utsav (Jan 29, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> thanks i donot know any of the software above.


  what a proud statement


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 29, 2008)

rightly said @vaibhavtek. I donno from where topgear is dishing out these - like the ancient Cyberkit. Neither the software author nor his website www.cyberkit.net are to be found anywhere


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2008)

^^^ I found that from softpedia. Actually I was wanting for a powerfull network tool to ping, tracert etc. So I've got that & posted it in here


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 30, 2008)

Good if you are actually using Cyberkit.Though I had downloaded it I was keeping it in abeyance.I usually check the actual website, and download any software from the software author's site, rather than other mirrrors.When I couldn't get cyberkit.net, that shook my confidence


----------



## topgear (Feb 1, 2008)

*DirCaster*

DirCaster is a PHP script that allows one to very easily start Podcasting MP3 files from their web host. This allows original content creators to easily provide a feed for the Juice Podcast Receiver, jPodder, and other "podcatching" software. The feed is also fully iTunes compliant.

Simply drop the dircaster.php script (and accompanying files) into a directory on the web server and it will generate a valid RSS feed suitable for Juice Podcast Receiver, etc., based off the MP3 files (with appropriate ID3 tag information) in that directory. To broadcast a new MP3 file, simply upload it to the same directory that contains the DirCaster script and files.

*www.dircaster.org/
______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Link200*

Link200 will determine the validity of bookmarks or favorites in Firefox, Internet Explorer, and Netscape. Link200 is an easy to use step-through wizard that guides you through the entire process. No longer do you have to worry about going to a favorite or bookmark only to find out the site is no longer valid. It will handle the checking and cleaning. Users can automatically delete the bad websites using the clean option or you can specify which ones you would like to remove on a per website basis

*www.veign.com/
*www.veign.com/download_app.asp?app=103
______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*NoNet*

NoNet is a small Windows application that injects code into another program to disable the use of Windows Sockets (winsock). This is useful if your other program is having network connectivity issues and is taking forever to time out when attempting to access remote resources such as the Internet.

*www.r1ch.net/stuff/nonet
______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Rapid Environment Editor*

Rapid Environment Editor (RapidEE) is a simple environment variables editor for windows.

*www.rapidee.com/
__________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks for updating me.

one sentence for u

*  King of Freeware = topgear   *


----------



## hullap (Feb 1, 2008)

Akshay said:


> *FLV Extract 1.2.1
> 
> *img47.imageshack.us/img47/6113/flvextract121so0.gif
> 
> ...


can u explain what this does


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 1, 2008)

^^ cannot u understand by reading.



> *Extracts video and audio from FLV files without decompressing or recompressing. The video is saved to AVI (H.263/FLV1 and VP6/FLV4 are supported) and the audio is saved to MP3.
> 
> NOTE: The AVIs will not play unless you have the right decoders. ffdshow-tryouts can decode both FLV1 and FLV4 (VP6F), make sure they´re enabled in the configuration dialog.*


----------



## hullap (Feb 1, 2008)

no i wanted to say that .......
ok leave it. can any one tell me conversion to  swf super/s not wrking


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> thanks for updating me.
> 
> one sentence for u
> 
> *  King of Freeware = topgear   *



*Thanks vaibhav* for the praise you've made about me


----------



## Ponmayilal (Feb 3, 2008)

*Dr. DivX 2.0.1 Beta 7
*Features of Dr. DivX 2.0.1 :
- Able to convert most input files Dr. DivX can convert most input files including MPEG-1, MPEG-2, VOB, AVI, FLV, MOV, MP4, AVISynth scripts to DivX.
- Uses available DivX encoder If you install a new version of the DivX encoder, Dr. DivX automatically uses it for encoding.
- Tweak encode settings If required, encode settings can be manually configured for optimal output.
- Generates DivX files which are playable on DivX certified players Since Dr. DivX respects DivX certification constraints, all files generated by the application are guaranteed to playback on DivX certified hardware players.
- Watch folders Monitor user specified folders to automatically convert newly added files using configured output profile.
- Supports multiple audio tracksConvert multiple audio tracks using different encoder settings for each track. MP3, MP3 Surround and AC-3 are supported output audio formats.
- Supports multiple subtitle tracks in VOB input Convert DVD subtitle tracks to DivX XSUB subtitle tracks.
- Automatically configures encode settings for requested quality level User needs to choose only the required quality level, the application does the rest.
- Include MP3 surround encoderDr. DivX can encode your multi-channels 5.1 audio and video sources to MP3 surround, MP3 surround is backward compatible with "Normal" MP3 while preserving the full 5.1 channel separation. You will need to use the DivX player 6.4 to take advantage of 5.1 audio decoding.
- Automatically configures encode settings for requested output file size User needs to choose only the required output file size, the application does the rest.
- Create and load custom profiles Manage encoding settings using custom profiles.
- Preview video crop and resize settings Real-time updations of video based on user specified crop and resize values.
- Batch control Re-order, Re-configure and Remove encodes from the batch.
- Audio track preview Playback input audio tracks to confirm correct selection for encode.
- Track information tagging Tag audio and subtitle tracks with descriptive information.
- Pause and resume encodes Resume from paused encode stage.
- Post encode plugins Add and configure plugins which will run after an encode has successfully finished.
- CLI version of application for scripting Use the CLI version of application for automated batch encodes.
The Dr.DivX 2.0 OSS contains :
o Dr.DivX GUI and command-line application
o DivX proprietary dynamic link libraries:
- divxmux.dll
- bmp2xsub.dll
- stage6_publish_plugin.dll
- contentuploadcheck.dll
- mp3sencoder.dll
Download from *sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=145411

Dr. DivX was designed to let anyone from the widest eyed newbie to the most grizzled expert create high-quality DivX video from any source in just 3 easy steps. Just choose your video, select your settings and click encode. Once encoded into DivX video, you can store entire video libraries on your hard drive without gobbling up precious storage space

Expect a short review shortly.Eminently suitable for newbies.Just finished encoding 6GB of vob files to 700MB and burnt into a CD.Time taken three and a half hours ;Divxpro encoder 6.8.0 (licensed); OS XP Professional running on a 1832 MHz (2500+) Athlon Processor.

06 Feb 2008: Keeping my word I have today posted a guide/tutorial 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79778


----------



## hullap (Feb 4, 2008)

PaulScholes18 said:


> no i wanted to say that .......
> ok leave it. can any one tell me conversion to  swf super/s not wrking


PLEASE HELP MEEEEEEEE


----------



## utsav (Feb 4, 2008)

what u wanna convert 2 swf


----------



## hullap (Feb 4, 2008)

videos


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2008)

*VSO Inspector*

VSO-Inspector is a free add-on to report various information about your hardware configuration. Using this freeware, you can check the listed cd and dvd readers and writers connected to your computer, check the firmware used. The details about the media used and the speed supported by a given writer with this media. Also you can scan a burnt media for read errors and be confident about the readibility of your fresh backup.

Detect and list the features of your CD/DVD writers:
- Supported formats
- Region details
- Firmware versions
- Buffer size
- Region Code
- Read modes
- Write modes
- Etc

Detect and list information about the inserted media:
- Media type
- Capacity
- Media ID (manufacturer and/or model)
- Number of layers
- Supported speeds (with current writer)

Media Analysis
- Sector reading
- Definition of the area to check
- Definition of the read direction (as medias are mostly weak at the end of the burning zone, starting from the end is a good idea for a quick quality indication)

*www.vso-software.fr/products/inspector/inspector.php
*download.vso-software.fr/vso_inspector_setup.exe
|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

*VSO Image Resizer - manage your digital photos*

How to resize images : The VSO free image resize software organizes your photos by changing their resolution or moving them within your hard drive. VSO Image resizer is the perfect tool for those who store their digital pictures and images on their PC and who want to resize, compress, convert, create copies, create thumbnails, import or organize photos.

With this free resize image software, you can create e-mail friendly versions of your images, load them faster, move them easily from folder to folder, change their format, edit large numbers of image files/batch image resize and thus save space on your hard drive. Using high resolution 1600x1200 for creating wallpaper or file-sharing you can save your memory. VSO Image Resizer can also change file names using a template and you can add your own watermark with transparency support.

VSO Image resizer is integrated into the Windows explorer shell, right click on your pictures and start working on your pictures !

Key Features

Convert between different graphic formats
Configurable compression/resolution ratio
Support file formats: Jpeg, gif, bmp, tiff etc 
Support Digital Camera RAW formats: Canon .CR2, Nikon .NEF , .MRW Minolta
Handle single picture or batch mode
Customizable templates for renaming files
You can add your own watermark file
Reduce size photos perfect for web publishing/share photos by email
Integrate in windows explorer or works as a stand-alone application
Fast processing
Import directly from your memory cards
Save history of destination folder
Variable options and settings for advanced users
Multilingual support (available languages...)
Optimized for Windows 2000 / XP / Vista

*www.vso-software.fr/products/image_resizer/image_resizer.php
*download.vso-software.fr/vso_image_resizer_setup.exe
|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


----------



## hullap (Feb 6, 2008)

any one pls help
vids to swf

alright found
here it is


Free Video to Flash Converter.

 Convert video to flash (SWF or FLV) to publish video on your web site or blog.

Convert *.avi, *.mpeg, *.mpg, *.mp4, *.m4v, *.wmv, *.asf, *.mov, *.qt, *.3gp, *.3g2, *.dvr-ms. *.flv video files to ready for web *.flv and *.swf files.

For example convert avi to flv, mp4 to flv, mpeg to flv, mpg to flv, wmv to flv, mov to flv, 3gp to flv.

Free Video to Flash Converter contains no spyware or adware. It's clearly free and absolutely safe to install and run.

It's free for both personal and commercial use.
*www.dvdvideosoft.com/download/FreeVideoToFlashConverter.exe


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2008)

*WebPrx*

WebPrx is a "Web Proxy" worlds first cgi-proxy client for Windows users. This program helps you be anonymous online by spoofing your real ip address to the world, disable cookies, disable ads, remove scripts and hide referrer. It's also portable so you can carry it on your usb-stick with you. To find more proxies to add to this program simply go to proxy.org and find some cgi-proxy's and add them to the ini file. The WebPrx currently only supports CGI-Proxies.

*gravityfx.org/
*gravityfx.org/?n=pages/webprx
|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

*Wink*

Wink is tutorial and presentation creation software, primarily aimed at creating tutorials on how to use software (like a tutor for MS-Word/Excel etc). Using Wink you can capture screenshots of your software, use images that you already have, enter explanations for each step, create a navigation sequence complete with buttons, delays, titles etc. and create a highly effective tutorial for your users. With Wink you can also capture mouse movements and specifying your own explanations with them, and utilize drag-and-drop editing.

Wink can export your presentations as Macromedia Flash, Standalone EXE, PDF, HTML or many different image formats. Use Flash/HTML for the web, EXE for distributing to PC users and PDF for printable manuals.

Satish Kumar - Not My Name  : *www.debugmode.com/
*www.debugmode.com/wink
||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 13, 2008)

Amazing Gr8.


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2008)

^^ Thanks Buddy


----------



## Akshay (Feb 13, 2008)

*TweakNow WinSecret Professional 1.0  

*img178.imageshack.us/img178/6086/twknwwinsecretprofy0.th.gif

As a long time Windows user you might have heard about registry. The registry is a special file in your hard disk that hold most of Windows settings data. Wish to improve your internet speed or display message at Windows logon? No problem, those tasks can easily be done by simply editing the registry value. Unfortunately registry is not a friendly place for most people. Changing a wrong value in the registry may cause an unpredictable problem to your Windows. This is why novice users should not edit registry value directly using a registry editor by them self.

TweakNow WinSecret includes the most popular Windows XP/Vista registry settings and provides them for you in an easy and safe user interface.

All settings are divided in the following sections:

    * Applications
    * Control Panel
    * Desktop
    * Miscellaneous
    * Network & Internet
    * OEM Info
    * User Accounts
    * Windows Core 

Free for non-commercial use.

Download Here
SIZE: 2.97MB*

*ImgBurn 2.4.0.0

*img515.imageshack.us/img515/198/imgburncj8.th.gif

ImgBurn is a lightweight CD / DVD / HD DVD / Blu-ray burning application that everyone should have in their toolkit! All the latest drives are supported (including booktype / bitsetting on many of the major ones). Advanced functionality can be found in the ImgBurn context menus.

It has several 'Modes', each one for performing a different task:

    * Read - Read a disc to an image file
    * Build - Create an image file from files on your computer or network - or you can write the files directly to a disc
    * Write - Write an image file to a disc
    * Verify - Check a disc is 100% readable. Optionally, you can also have ImgBurn compare it against a given image file to ensure the actual data is correct
    * Discovery - Put your drive / media to the test! Used in combination with DVDInfoPro, you can check the quality of the burns your drive is producing 

ImgBurn supports a wide range of image file formats - including BIN, CUE, DI, DVD, GI, IMG, ISO, MDS, NRG and PDI.

It supports Unicode folder/file names, so you shouldn't run in to any problems if you're using an international character set.

ImgBurn supports all the Windows OS's - Windows 95, 98, Me, NT4, 2000, XP, 2003, Vista and 2008 (including all the 64-bit versions). If you use Wine, it should also run on Linux and other x86-based Unixes.

It's a very flexible application with several advanced features that are often lacking in other tools, especially when it comes to burning DVD Video discs. It supports all the latest drives without the need for updates (including booktype / bitsetting / advanced settings on many of the major ones - i.e. BenQ, LiteOn, LG, NEC, Plextor, Samsung, Sony).

There is an image queue system for when you're burning several images (which you can automatically share between multiple drives if you have more than one) and an easy-to-use layer break selection screen for double layer DVD Video jobs. The Automatic Write Speed feature allows you store your favourite burn speed settings on a per 'Media ID' basis, right down to a drive by drive level. Data captured during the burn (write speed, buffer levels etc) can be displayed / analysed using DVDInfoPro.

Whilst ImgBurn is designed to work perfectly straight out of the box, advanced users will appreciate just how configurable it is.

Oh and let's not forget the best thing about it.... it's 100% FREE.

Download Here
SIZE: 1.82MB
*


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 13, 2008)

TweakNow WinSecret Professional 1.0:-

Nice one.

One line for this freeware:-
Become Vishal Gupta.


----------



## Akshay (Feb 13, 2008)

^^ rite. This s/w. can help u become Vishal Gupta of Windows without all the trials n errors vishal had to go thru...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 13, 2008)

Download link for downloading *TweakNow WinSecret Professional 1.0 *
*is not working plz update the link.*

*Correct link:- *www.freewarefiles.com/tweaknow-winsecret-professional_program_39682.html*


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks ^
Here's Direct One : *download.freewarefiles.com/files/WinSecretPro.exe


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2008)

*Glary Utilities*

Glary Utilities offers numerous powerful and easy-to-use system tools and utilities to fix, speed up, maintain and protect your PC. It allows you to clean common system junk files, as well as invalid registry entries and Internet traces. You can manage and delete browser add-ons, analyze disk space usage and find duplicate files. You can also view and manage installed shell extensions, encrypt your files from unauthorized access and use, split large files into smaller manageable files and then rejoin them. Furthermore, Glary Utilities includes the options to optimize memory, find, fix, or remove broken Windows shortcuts, manage the programs that start at Windows startup and uninstall software. Other features include secure file deletion, an Empty Folder finder and more. All Glary Utilities tools can be accessed through an eye-pleasing and totally simplistic interface.


All Glary Utilities modules can be accessed through a common interface that is divided into five categories. The following is a list of all categories and modules.


*Clean Up & Repair*

 · Disk Cleaner 
 Removes junk data from your disks and recovers disk space

· Registry Cleaner 
 Scans and cleans up your registry to improve your system's performance.

· Shortcuts Fixer 
 Corrects the errors in your startmenu & desktop shortcuts

· Uninstall Manager 
 Uninstalls programs completely that you don't need any more  

*Optimize & Improve*

 · Startup Manager 
Manages programs which run automatically on startup

· Memory Optimizer 
Monitors and optimizes free memory in the background

· Context Menu Manager 
Manages the context-menu entries for files, folders... 

*Privacy & Security*

 · Tracks Eraser 
Erases all the traces,evidences,cookies,internet history and more

· File Shredder 
Erases files permanently so that no one can recover them

· Internet Explorer Assistant 
Manages Internet Explorer Add-ons and restores hijacked settings

· File Encrypter and Decrypter 
Protects your files from unauthorized access and use. 

*Files & Folders*

 · Disk Analysis 
Shows you the disk space usage of your files and folders

· Duplicate Files Finder 
Searches for space-wasting and error producing duplicate files

· Empty Folders Finder 
Finds and removes empty folders in your windows

· File Splitter and Joiner 
Splits large files into smaller manageable files, and then rejoin them. 

*System Tools*

 · Process Manager 
Monitors programs that run on your PC and stop spyware and Trojans.

· Windows Standard Tools 
Provides direct access to the useful windows default functions.  


**www.glaryutilities.com/*

Free for personal Use -- Go, Grab It!  
####################################################################################

*Cartoonist*

Cartoonist is a compact graphics software program for transforming photos with special warping effects. It enables you to create funny or realistic images applying creative warping effects in a matter of minutes.  

Cartoonist lets you load and save images in JPEG, BMP, PNG, GIF and TIFF. The program also allows you to specify different image quality when saving a file in jpg format and preserve EXIF metadata (information on the image such as date and time the image was taken, exposure time, ISO, focal length, etc).

*www.vicman.net/cartoonist/


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 27, 2008)

topgear said:


> *Cartoonist*
> 
> Cartoonist is a compact graphics software program for transforming photos with special warping effects. It enables you to create funny or realistic images applying creative warping effects in a matter of minutes.
> 
> ...


 
Ok will try.
Got attracted after reading the name.


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 27, 2008)

Cockos Reaper (free to use non commercially)
The best free audio recorder that i've come across with

REAPER is provided with full functionality, and will not expire after any period of time. We trust that you, the user, will obey the license agreement and purchase a license if use continues. 
"Non-commercial use" as defined here, refers to the use of this software for the production of your own content, not for the purpose of making money.

*www.cockos.com/reaper/files/2.x/reaper2105-install.exe


----------



## Akshay (Mar 6, 2008)

*INTERNET EXPLORER 8 BETA 1*
**img142.imageshack.us/img142/2199/ie8beta1a4b4a1tj5.th.png

Internet Explorer 8 takes the Web experience beyond the page and introduces a new way to seamlessly experience the power of the Web whether you are a Web developer writing to standards, or an end user discovering a new online service. This beta release is available to everyone, but is primarily for Web developers and designers to test the new tools, layout engine, and programming enhancements. When not developing your web site, you can click the Emulate IE7 button in the command bar to browse the web like you did in IE7.

Visit the Internet Explorer website to learn more about how Internet Explorer 8 puts the Web at Your Service.

This beta release is not supported by Microsoft Support Services. Visit the Internet Explorer Newsgroup to discuss Internet Explorer Beta 1 with other users.

Supported Operating Systems: Windows Server 2008; Windows Vista; Windows Vista Service Pack 1 -

Download Here (Vista)
SIZE: ~11MB

Supported Operating Systems: Windows XP Service Pack 2 -

Download Here (XP)
SIZE: ~14.43MB*


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2008)

*Xenu's Link Sleuth*

Find broken links on web sites

Xenu's Link Sleuth (TM) checks Web sites for broken links. Link verification is done on "normal" links, images, frames, plug-ins, backgrounds, local image maps, style sheets, scripts and java applets. It displays a continously updated list of URLs which you can sort by different criteria. A report can be produced at any time. 

Additional features: 

Simple, no-frills user-interface
Can re-check broken links (useful for temporary network errors)
Simple report format, can also be e-mailed
Executable file smaller than 1MB
Supports SSL websites ("* ")
Partial testing of ftp and gopher sites
Detects and reports redirected URLs
Site Map

*home.snafu.de/tilman/xenulink.html
*home.snafu.de/tilman/XENU.ZIP
||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

*WebLog Expert Lite*

WebLog Expert is a powerful access log analyzer. It will give you information about your site's visitors: activity statistics, accessed files, paths through the site, information about referring pages, search engines, browsers, operating systems, and more. The program produces easy-to-read HTML reports that include both text information (tables) and charts.

WebLog Expert Lite is a free log analyzer, light-weight version of WebLog Expert. It allows you to quickly and easily analyze your log files and get information about your site's visitors: activity statistics, what files visitors accessed, information about referring pages, search engines, browsers, operating systems, and more.

*www.weblogexpert.com/lite.htm
*www.alentum.com/
||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

*UnderCoverXP*

UnderCoverXP is a free program to easily print CD covers. It supports JPEG, Gif, PNG, and Bmp formats and can automatically scale front covers, back covers, front + inside, inlays, DVD Boxes, Playstation covers and CoolBela LD001 labels to the correct sizes. Other types can be easily added via an configuration file.

*jump.to/undercoverxp


----------



## Akshay (Mar 19, 2008)

*Power Defragmenter 2.0.125

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/5529/powerdefragmenter1e4542io4.th.png

The never-ending two-step defragmenting process of Vista can soon become a thing of the past. With certain tools, it is possible to cut defragmentation time of 25 GBs of files with Vista Ultimate from 82 minutes to 6 minutes!!! That is defragmenting 10X faster than the built-in Vista defragmenter!

Download Here (Softpedia)
or Here (Softpedia)

SIZE: 473KB*


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2008)

If I'am not wrong Power Defragmenter requires contig to function.
Power Defragmenter is a gui frontend for contig.
Contig is a defragmenter utility from sysinternels which is now owned by M$.


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow what a thread!!! I went thru all the pages and found a lot of useful softwares. *THANKS EVERYONE *


----------



## skghosh44 (Mar 22, 2008)

source : www.soft32.com

Today while I am searching for antivirus to protect USB flash/pen drive I found a software and installed the same in my system. Dont know how much usefull it will be. I wish to share it here.



> FireWall blocks viruses and other willful programs which try to spread in your system during the insertion of a USB device.Applications  works in background task and alerts you immediately in case of try of intrusion. You can stop the program and delete the file associate with just one click. USB FireWall don't need virus definition update.


 
DOWNLOAD HERE
1.8 mb


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 23, 2008)

*Ext2 Installable File System 1.11*

*Ext2 Installable File System 1.11*

*DOWNLOAD*

It provides Windows NT4.0/2000/XP/2003/Vista with _full access_ to Linux Ext2 volumes (read access and write access). This may be useful if you have installed both Windows and Linux as a dual boot environment on your computer.

The "Ext2 Installable File System for Windows" software is _freeware_.

If you currently have Windows running and you realize that you need some files for your work which you have stored on an Ext2 volume of your Linux installation, you no longer have to shut down Windows and boot Linux!

*Features*

  Detailed list of features: 
# Supports Windows NT 4.0, Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows 2003 and Windows Vista [new]. 
# Supports both the 32 bit x86 and the 64 bit x64 platform [new]. 
# Includes drivers with a digital signature for Windows Vista x64 [new]. 
# All operations you would expect: Reading and writing files, listing directories, creating, renaming, moving and deleting files or directories, querying and modifying the volume's label. 
# UTF-8 encoding [new]. 
# Files larger than 2 GBytes. (Please read the FAQ section, too.) 
# Supports hash indexed (htree) directories (utilizes the so-called dir_index feature of Ext3) [new]. 
# Full plug-n-play functionality. When a drive is removed, the corresponding drive letter is deleted [new]. 
# Supports use of the Windows mountvol utility to create or delete drive letters for Ext2 volumes [new] (except on Windows NT 4.0). This is useful for scripts. (Please read the FAQ section, too.) 
# A global read-only option is provided [new]. 
# File names that start with a dot "." character are treated as hidden [new]. 
# Supports GPT disks if the Windows version used also does [new]. 
# Paging files are supported. (A paging file is a file "pagefile.sys", which Wndows swaps virtual memory to.) Users may create paging files at NT's control panel at Ext2 volumes. 
# Specific functions of the I/O subsystem of NT: Byte range locks, notification of changes of directories, oplocks (which are required by the NT # LAN manager for sharing files via SMB).


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2008)

skghosh44 said:


> source : www.soft32.com
> 
> Today while I am searching for antivirus to protect USB flash/pen drive I found a software and installed the same in my system. Dont know how much usefull it will be. I wish to share it here.
> 
> ...



Really useful. I was looking for something like that.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 25, 2008)

Allway Sync ::: *allwaysync.com/download/allwaysync-7-1-2.exe

This is the best freeware to sync files b/w external hdd or any two folders on a PC ..


----------



## icehot (Apr 4, 2008)

1.Winkey--Open files/folders/programs by keyboard shortcuts
   *www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/WinKey.shtml

2. Cachemanxp-- A memory analyzer and process killer--free for personal use. The paid version will do auto-optimization of memory
   *www.outertech.com/index.php?_charisma_page=product&id=7

3. Clickoff-- Automatically click buttons like OK-- cancel--Yes--No.  The program should be trained to click the button once, and thereafter it will do on its own. I use it for such questions like--Do you want to delete the file?  Yes will be clicked automatically
For some nag screens also it can be used
*www.johanneshuebner.com/en/clickoff.shtml

4. locate32—A superb search utility which is much faster.
    *www.locate32.net/

5. Kana reminder—A simple reminder which can remind every day/week /month, which can also schedule shutdown
*www.kanasolution.com/index.php?fid=11&pid=2

6. Visualcd --Visual CD is a disk cataloging tool to index CD/DVDs, floppy disks, hard disks, and even folders. You can then explore the disk catalogs, search files and folders, create MP3 playlist file without having the physical disks in the drive. Upon insertion of the corresponding disk, you can open files, split files into smaller pieces, extract ZIP, RAR, and CAB archive, and more.
*www.boozet.org/visualcd.htm

7. Typeitin--Lets you define buttons that will type in any information you want into any application.
*www.wavget.com/typeitin.html

8. Copernic desktop search--Search your computer for any word in doc, excel or pdf files *www.copernic.com/en/products/desktop-search/index.html

9. Teracopy—To copy files comfortably and quickly
*www.codesector.com/teracopy.php

10. Recuva—To recover deleted files
*www.recuva.com/

11.  Belarc Advisor--- builds a detailed profile of your installed software and hardware, missing Microsoft hotfixes, anti-virus status, and displays the results in your Web browser. All of your PC profile information is kept private on your PC and is not sent to any web server.
*www.belarc.com/free_download.html 

12. Switch Off ---se tray-based system utility that can automatically perform various frequently used operations: Shutdown or restart your computer, disconnect your current dialup connection, lock workstation, etc
  *www.yasoft.8k.com/eng/switchoff/

13. Alcohol52—can create upto 6 virtual drives and it is free
 *www.free-downloads.net/programs/Alcohol_52__Free_Edition

14. Wordweb—A good dictionary and thesaurus
*wordweb.info/free/

15. LastChance -- to run programs when the machine is shutting down. Once the user chooses Shutdown from the Start menu, LastChance will intercept the shutdown request and optionally run the configured programs, waiting for them to finish before continuing the shutdown procedure. 
*www.fileware.com/products.htm

Please excuse me if any software is a repetition (already referred by someone)


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 4, 2008)

^^^Wow. Nice list yaar  Will chk them out


----------



## icehot (Apr 5, 2008)

Visit www.freewaregenius.com

You will be surprised by the freewares available with wonderful reviews by the author. All freeware lovers should never miss this site


----------



## topgear (Apr 5, 2008)

@ icehot
Nice list


----------



## icehot (Apr 7, 2008)

1. To hide files in private folder--Lockbox
    *www.fspro.net/folder-lock-box/

2. For parental control of pornagraphy sites--K9
   *www1.k9webprotection.com/

3. Realtime spyware protection--Threatfire
www.threatfire.com


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2008)

*TV-Browser for Windows*

TV-Browser is a java-based TV guide which is easily extensible using plugins. It is designed to look like your paper TV guide.

*www.tvbrowser.org/
|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

*ThumbView Lite*

ThumbView enables thumbnails and tool tips in MS-Windows Explorer for file types that are not natively supported. An amazing 19 image types are supported, namely: cut, dcx, dds, mdl, mng, pcd, pcx, pic, pix, png, pnm/pbm/pgm/ppm, psd/pdd, psp, pxr, sgi/rgb, tga/vda/icb/vst, tif/tiff, wal and xpm. The program is not run as a process and will not consume CPU time; it is a shell extension (COM) called by Windows when it wants to display a thumbnail.

*thumbview.sourceforge.net/
|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

*TexRep*

TexRep will replace text in multiple files in a single operation. Make backup copies of your original files, select case-sensitive or insensitive searches, or choose between replacing whole or partial text strings.

*www.no-nonsense-software.com/
*no-nonsense-software.com/freeware
|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

*Robocode*

Robocode is a fun programming game that teaches Java by letting you create Java "Robots," real Java objects that battle it out onscreen against other robots. Robocode, with its snazzy graphics and hyper battles, is similar to a combination of Logo and CoreWars. While playing Robocode, you will learn how to write Java code, how to handle events, how to create inner classes, and more.

*robocode.sourceforge.net/
||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


----------



## icehot (Apr 8, 2008)

As mentioned above, threatfire gives realtime protection against malware.
Another program --hazard shield claims to give realtime protection.
I am using it, but not clear whether it really works
I would like to have the views of other members on this

Download Link

*www.softpedia.com/get/Antivirus/Hazard-Shield.shtml


----------



## Akshay (Apr 14, 2008)

*RapidTyping Typing Tutor 1.9.8.9

*img73.imageshack.us/img73/842/raptypetutor165a3b3dyo4.th.jpg

This free program help you learn quick and blind keyboard printing.

Program benefits:

* Training statistics
* Keyboard emulation
* Uses the simple and colorful interface
* Personal exercises creation
* Free lessons choice
* Multiple Users Support
* Game plot
* Main lessons is in all languages

Download Here
SIZE: 957KB
*


----------



## icehot (Apr 15, 2008)

*Microsoft "hide folder"*

Microsoft quietly added the free encryption utility earlier this month, and then just as quietly deleted it. The utility allowed users to encrypt and store files inside a private folder. 

"Private Folder 1.0 was designed as a benefit for customers running genuine Windows," a Microsoft spokesperson said in a statement. "However, we received feedback about concerns around manageability, data recovery and encryption, and based on that feedback we are removing the application."

While it lasted, the software created a "My Private Folder" on a user's desktop by installing a Private Folder Service. Inside the folder, files were apparently encrypted and locked with a password.

The problem was that the password assigned to the folder was binding so losing or forgetting it locked users out of their data permanently.

"There are lots of passwords out there and with this, if you forget it then there was no way to get back into it," said the Microsoft spokesperson.

One of the issues that also puzzled consumers was that the feature was remarkably similar to an existing option, where consumers could right-click a folder and select a "Sharing and Security" option. That allowed a user to manually add a password to a folder and protect users from using it.

Microsoft said that the utility was designed as an "extra" or reward for installing the WGA service. Other extras included Windows Defender, an anti-spyware services, which also requires installation of the WGA service.

Microsoft has no plans to fix or rethink the concerns that caused them to scrap the program, the spokeswoman said. The company is simply removing the application with no plans to re-release at a future date. 


Download link given below(After installation, it says installation failed--but it works
CAUTION: IF U FORGET PASSWORD, NO WAY TO RETRIEVE THE FILE
Some users complain of system freezing--USE AT YOUR OWN RISK

*fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Microsoft_Private_Folder/1152200243/1


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2008)

^^ Thanks for sharing


----------



## nsbindra (Apr 17, 2008)

Very comprehensive list. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## icehot (Apr 17, 2008)

Send a mail for future---
If u want to send a mail , say, after 10 days, but u may forget
Use this service

*www.timemachiner.com/       or
*www.futureme.org/index.php

Only recepient mail id is required and senders e mail is not required


One creepy thought: what happens if you die before your pre-planned email gets sent? ("Hi Sweetie, I know I don’t say this enough, but I wanted you to know how much I love you"). I can imagine people fainting to the ground with a thud as I write this!

Courtesy: freewaregenius.com


----------



## remrow (Apr 22, 2008)

thank you for those useful freewares. Keep posting more!


----------



## we4net (May 12, 2008)

skghosh44 said:


> source : www.soft32.com
> 
> Today while I am searching for antivirus to protect USB flash/pen drive I found a software and installed the same in my system. Dont know how much usefull it will be. I wish to share it here.
> 
> ...


Link Not working buddy can u update???


----------



## Akshay (May 12, 2008)

*Youtube Batch Downloader 2.0.1.0 

*img255.imageshack.us/img255/6151/ytbatchdnldr121586119am5.th.jpg

1-CLICK Batch Download 100s of YouTube Videos and convert into mp4, wmv, mov. Currently supports User / Channel / Playlist / Group / Favorite Batch Download! If you have 10s or 100s of files you want to download from youtube. You absolutely should try this application.

Download Here
SIZE: 3.17MB*


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2008)

b]Replica[/b]

Replica digitizes scanned graph plots and charts. Most common image formats may be loaded and a TWAIN interface is included for image acquisition. Axes can be linear or logarithmic. Replica can handle tilted axes. Data values are obtained by manual digitization and transformed to the specified co-ordinate system.

*www.graphic-edge.co.nz/replica.html
|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||

*Xpadder*

Xpadder simulates keypresses and mouse movements using a gamepad. This allows you to use your controller to play PC games with poor or no joystick support (including DOS games in a Windows DOS box and Shockwave/Java internet games).

*www.xpadder.com/


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2008)

*Re: *sef*l Freewares...*

*RegS*anner*

_RegS*anner is a *tility that allows yo* to s*an the Registry, find the desired Registry val*es that mat*h to the spe*ified sear*h *riteria, and display them in one list. After finding the Registry val*es, yo* *an j*mp to the right val*e in RegEdit, by do*ble-*li*king the desired Registry item._

*images.betanews.*om/s*reenshots/s*aled/1118254337-1.jpg

*www.nirsoft.net/*tils/regs*anner.html


----------



## jacab9901 (May 24, 2008)

thnaks for it. this very great stuff.


  Free   TV


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

dunno if this are mentioned but

Notepad++
Pidgin


----------



## topgear (May 30, 2008)

paranj said:


> dunno if this are mentioned but
> 
> Notepad++
> Pidgin



Try to mention the links from next time 

Notepad ++
Pidgin


----------



## karan4 (Jun 8, 2008)

THE BEST SITE FOR FREEWARE IS
*www.freedownloadsplace.com
nothing else


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice freewares. Some of them have been included in the Digit's March07 Fast track. But really Great. Also thanks for the links.


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2008)

Simple Machine Protect by Bagus Judistirah 

Homepage: *smp.e-freshware.com
*sourceforge.net/projects/smpav


A simple open source anti virus. Simple Machine Protect is portable anti virus
software for your Windows Operating System, build to remove certain variant of virus, worm, trojan and spyware from your computer. Simple Machine Protect is free to distribute, and free to use. 

Simple Machine Protect was designed to be a simple open source anti virus scanner.


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 19, 2008)

I use Portable WIN PEN PACK providedby DIGIT Dec. 07 issue.IT meets all ofMY USB drive REQUIREMENTS.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 18, 2008)

^Nothing beats the flexibility of Portableapps and NeoWinPack is a bloatware for me.


----------



## Akshay (Aug 20, 2008)

*Media Doctor

MediaDoctor is a handy software tool for data recovery and copying from different drives: Floppy Disk, CD-ROM/CD-R/W, DVD ROM/R, ZIP, Hard drive and others. Features:

    * Copying corrupted files. It is especially useful when you copy movies, pictures or audio files from damaged CD/DVD discs.
    * Complete file recovery from several damaged copies. It is useful when you store files on floppy discs.
    * Recovering large files remotely: send only missing file parts from PC without CD/DVD RW drive from a remote PC via Internet.
    * Other service functions: database management, bad sector map visualization, working with corrupted folders and much more.
    * High-speed recovery without dying out on bad disc sectors. Moreover, you can pause the recovery process.

MediaDoctor is the complete software solution in cases when data recovery from damaged drives is needed. MediaDoctor is irreplaceable for data recovery from corrupted discs, containing audio and video files, pictures clipart etc. Furthermore, MediaDoctor has file assembling function which is very useful when you store your data on floppy discs. The program will assemble a file even if you have several file copies damaged. Moreover it is recommended that you use Media Doctor for ordinary files copying due to its high-speed copy process. Media Doctor copies files in many times faster than every file manager.
Media supported:

    * Floppy Disks
    * ZIP, JAZ, MO
    * CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW
    * DVD-ROM, DVD-R,DVD-RW
    * Sony Memory Stick, CompactFlash, SmartMedia, SD, MMC cards, etc.

Download Here
SIZE: 896KB*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 20, 2008)

he guys can i provide rapidshare link here i have few freeware software want to upload if permission is granted from mod


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 22, 2008)

you can
provided
the softwares are freeware and not pirated 
However,
a web page link is more appreciated
as the RS link can expire if not used in the stipulated time
this can be a hindrance for those who need the soft


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> he guys can i provide rapidshare link here i have few freeware software want to upload if permission is granted from mod



If those freewares comes with redistributable license then you'can upload those 
But the best idea would be - As thewisecrab said provide the web links.


----------



## icehot (Aug 25, 2008)

Another wonderful freeware sites
www.techsupportalert.com
www.freewaregenius.com


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice Link


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2008)

*Win32Whois (Freeware) - small, fast and powerful whois client*

Win32Whois is a free, small and efficient tool that lets you retrieve registration information for a particular domain or website. It takes URL, hostname or IP address and will generate a detailed report listing all the available technical and contact information it can find. The generated report can be saved as a file or used to track down website owners, administrators or spammers.

    * Build a detailed report for a domain/website or IP address.
    * Retrieve contact and DNS information.
    * Save report to a file.
    * Supports HTTP, SOCKS 4a/5 Proxies. 

*www.gena01.com/
*www.gena01.com/win32whois/download.shtml


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 29, 2008)

> You may think that there is no way out to read a word document with out Microsoft Office Word installed on your machine.
> 
> It happens some time when you may land up using a fresh new windows system where Microsoft office is not installed, mostly it could happen when you have just formatted your windows partition and installed a fresh copy of windows on it.



Microsoft itself come up with a solution by releasing free Viewer for Microsoft Word Documents   

With the help of Word Viewer you can view, copy and print Microsoft Word Documents, even if you don’t have Microsoft Word installed.

Microsoft Word Viewer is a replacement for Microsoft Word 2003 and all previous versions of Microsoft Word.

Download


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 29, 2008)

topgear
Thanks for that whois soft
I needed that


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2008)

^^ My pleasure buddy.


----------



## cyber_ral (Sep 6, 2008)

nice work thanks


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 23, 2008)

*Dia *: An ER Diagram, Flowchart, Network Diagrams, Small Circuit diagram etcetc diagram  creation tool. hehe
Recently, Started creating ER diagrams and DFD's for my projects and college assignments. This is a must have tool for Students of computer science. And its Open Source! 


> Dia is inspired by the commercial Windows program 'Visio', though more geared towards informal diagrams for casual use. It can be used to draw many different kinds of diagrams. It currently has special objects to help draw entity relationship diagrams, UML diagrams, flowcharts, network diagrams, and many other diagrams. It is also possible to add support for new shapes by writing simple XML files, using a subset of SVG to draw the shape.


*Available for : Windows and Linux*.
*www.gnome.org/projects/dia/images/workspac2.gif
*URL : *www.gnome.org/projects/dia/*


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 24, 2008)

^^
WOW
Thanks man
I can use it for my project


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

*Portable TrueCrypt 6.0a*

*Portable TrueCrypt 6.0a*


*TrueCrypt is an open source app that stores files and folders in safes (virtual drives which are password protected.) Files and Folders in the safe are strongly encrypted.

*www.softpedia.com/base_img/download_button.gif

100% necessary for expert Digit User...!! lol 
*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 25, 2008)

^ thank u bro i have a security drive but not portable


----------



## hariharakumar (Oct 2, 2008)

It would be nice if you can write about each freeware


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 3, 2008)

NEW WinBubble 1.76 was released  UnlockForUs "Useful", Easy to use Customization and Tweaking Utility for Windows Vista.

Source


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2008)

*Pristy Utils
*
What is Pristy Utils?
Pristy Utils is a suite of applications will help you manage your computer and will improve its performance.

System PowerDown
Complete scheduler for computer Powerdown,Reboot,Sleep,Log off,Lock desktop,Timer Presets and with custom options.
With this application you turn off your system at specific time it's fully customizable and uses preset's.
Why?...You can save power and extend your computer life.

Web Assistant
Organized links for multi-tab supported web browsing with integrated search engines.
With this application you can get more from web browsing without any random clicking.
What?...Links are organized in Web Search, Database, News, Services and much more.

PC Detector
Computer hardware lookup, sound tests, LCD Death Pixel seek and collecting data.  
Check your PC system components what are they and how fast they are running.
Why?...To be sure what did you bought.

Vista Booster
Optimization settings, CPU L2 setup, Boot defrag, Fonts repair and Install Opera browser Block Content. 
This application optimize and speedup system.
Why?...To get more from your computer.

Memory Cleaner
System RAM cleaning and reclaiming.
With this application you can clean your RAM.
Why?...To get more RAM without any system reset to get refreshed.

File Wipeout
Permanently erasing for unused important files and delete temporary files.
With this application you permanently erase important files if you don't need them any more.
Why?...To be safe and secure.

Desktop Clock
Supported as classic floating app and gadget.
The last application is floating desktop clock with detailed information about current time, date and CPU speed.

Other tools
All applications are connected with Pristy Utils Toolbar and Tray Agent to get better and faster access to all.



> Pristy Utils is FREE for PERSONAL USE ONLY



*pristyutils.freehost386.com/

just for personal record : 1000th post


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 5, 2008)

Good collection bro


----------



## skippednote (Oct 5, 2008)

Great collection man 
very useful stuff.


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2008)

^^ My pleasure guys.


----------



## casanova (Oct 6, 2008)

Pristyutils looks promising. Will find a place in my apps folders. TFS


----------



## Akshay (Oct 10, 2008)

*PC Screen Capture 2.01  

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/8530/pcscrncapture201jr3.th.jpg*img171.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

PC Screen Capture is one free powerful, lightweight, full-featured screen capture tool for Windows platform, It allows you to take screenshots from any part of your screen in four ways, you can capture full desktop, active window, selected area and selected object, and save images in BMP, JPG, GIF, PNG formats.

PC Screen Capture is very easy to use and user friendly!

Features:

    * Capture active windows.
    * Capture selected area.
    * Capture selected objects, toolbar, menus.
    * Capture full screen, full desktop.
    * Save in BMP, GIF, JPEG, PNG formats.
    * Easy to use and user friendly.
    * No need install, it can run from USB.
    * Support operating system: Windows 98, ME, NT, 2000, XP, Vista
    * Freeware, you can use it free for personal, commercial use. 


Download Here
SIZE: 506 KB*


----------



## icehot (Oct 11, 2008)

Create encrypted partition in your pendrive--password protected
*www.rohos.com/free-encryption/downloads/

More freewares visit--*www.freedownloadaday.com

Laptop theft??? Track your laptop. Use this freeware
*www.freedownloadaday.com/2008/08/23/adeona-theft-recovery-tool/

Guardian is an Advanced Antitheft Software for Mobile devices, it provides unique and powerful features:
- Sim Changed notification through Invisible sms
- Password Protection of messaging, gallery, contacts or every other application
- GPS Localization and Tracking through GoogleMaps If the thief changes simcard, first it will ask for a verfication code. Even if the code is broken, immediately it will send sms to two mobiles of your choice , thus you will come to know the thief's mobile number.

Choose free version from here *www.guardian-mobile.com/buy.aspx 

Guardian is currently compatible with all the devices Series 60 3rd Edition and above:
- Nokia: 3250, 5320, 5500, 5700, 6110, 6120, 6121, 6124, 6210, 6220, 6290, 6650, E50, E51, E60


----------



## volmetius (Oct 12, 2008)

hey there... i wanna make a multi linux boot DVD consistin of fedora, suse, mandriva, & linux mint... how to get started?? pls help!!


----------



## Akshay (Oct 12, 2008)

*AIMP Classic 2.50 Final


*img375.imageshack.us/img375/7674/aimp2507694370zc1.th.jpg*img375.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif

An advanced multimedia player that includes an audio converter, recorder, and tag editor. Includes an easy to use interface, small size and minimal use of system resources.

Features:

    * Crystal-clear sound, technology of reproduction essentially differs from Winamp and WMP;
    * Sensitive equalizer;
    * A maximum of functionality from a minimum of resources;
    * The minimal consumption of system resources;
    * Multilingual support;
    * Support of set of formats of audio
    * Adjustment of global and local hot keys (patterns from WinAmp and WMP);
    * Flexible options of the program and various covers will allow you to make A.I.M.P. completely individual;
    * Support of plug-ins with which help it is possible to expand opportunities of the program;
    * The audioconverter codes music from the most different formats in wma, mp3, wav, ogg;
    * AudioGrab allows to overtake AudioCD in Mp3, OGG, WAV or WM;
    * The sound recording will allow you to write down a sound from any audio of the device in system;
    * The built-in editor of tags, support WMA, MP3, OGG;
    * An opportunity of record AudioCD, MP3-disks and disks with given 

System Requirements:

    * Sound Card
    * DirectX 8.1 or above
    * 6 Mb at HDD 

Download Here
Size: 3.71 MB*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 12, 2008)

My Km player is best better quality


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2008)

*HWiNFO32*

HWiNFO32 is a professional hardware information and diagnostic tool supporting latest components, industry technologies and standards. It's are targeted to recognize and extract the most possible amount of information about computer's hardware which makes it suitable for users searching for driver updates, computer manufactures, system integrators and technical exteperts too. Retrieved informations are presented in a logical and easily understandable form and can be exported into various types of reports.

*www.hwinfo.com/


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 27, 2008)

Download Youtube or Google video with FREE save2pc

download


----------



## Akshay (Oct 29, 2008)

*Auslogics Disk Defrag 1.5.19.330*

*img296.imageshack.us/img296/2384/adiskdefragfa2.gif
*img296.imageshack.us/img296/adiskdefragfa2.gif/1/w660.png


Disk fragmentation leads to system slowdowns, PC crashes, slow startup and shutdown and sometimes to system failures. Auslogics Disk Defrag is designed for fast optimization of today´s modern hard disks. Get the maximum performance out of your expensive hardware investments, improve your computer´s performance and stability.

Hard disks are by far the slowest component in your computer. CPU and memory work much faster than hard disks because they do not have moving parts. Therefore fragmented disks often become a bottleneck of the system performance. Besides causing slowdowns, fragmentation makes the hard drive disk heads move frequently when reading files which leads to freeze-ups and system crashes. It is important to keep your disks defragmented and optimized as much as possible.

Features:

* Increase your productivity - no more waiting for files to open
* Defragment disks in only a few minutes
* Useful disk fragmentation map and detailed fragmentation report

What's New in version 1.5.19.330:

* added a console utility that lets schedule disk defragmentation
* added single folder or file defragmentation
* improved program interface, as well as the chart and disk data display on first page
* improved defragmentation algorithm; now the program speed has increased by approximately 5%
* eliminated program freezes occurring after pausing the program
* added SafeBoot program support
* fixed bugs leading to program freezes
* fixed BSOD for computers that have Kaspersky Internet Security installed
* improved report appearance
* various minor improvements

Download Here
SIZE: 1.64MB


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 29, 2008)

some very nice collectin of s/w...

topgear and akshay.... nice going guys..keep 'em rolling


----------



## Rass (Oct 30, 2008)

hello

I think the same. As Comodo Personal firewall is great for experts and  beginners too. Also, it has high readers' ratings. It tells that this firewall is of attention.


Regards!


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2008)

volmetius said:


> hey there... i wanna make a multi linux boot DVD consistin of fedora, suse, mandriva, & linux mint... how to get started?? pls help!!


wrong section..ask in open source


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2008)

*PixelCryptor*

_encodes or decodes files and folders using an image_

In a world where privacy is getting more important daily, the need for secure data sharing is bigger than ever. PixelCryptor satisfies this need by providing an easy-to-use interface via which you can encrypt and decrypt data using an image only known by the sender and the receiver. 

PixelCryptor is free to use application  and is completely based on Microsofts .Net 2.0 platform.

*www.codegazer.com/


----------



## Akshay (Nov 6, 2008)

*Notepad2 3.0.20

Notepad2 is a light-weight, free and open source Notepad-like text editor with syntax highlighting for a few commonly used languages. It's based on the Scintilla source code editing component (*www.scintilla.org) and works on NT-based versions of Windows.

Features:

    * Syntax highlighting: HTML, XML, PHP, ASP (JS, VBS), CSS, JavaScript, VBScript, C/C++, C#, Resource Script, Makefiles, Java, Visual Basic, Pascal, Assembly, SQL, Perl, Python, Configuration Files, Apache Config Files, Batch Files, Diff Files
    * Drag & drop text editing inside and outside Notepad2
    * Basic regular expression search and replace
    * Useful word, line and block editing shortcuts
    * Rectangular selection (Alt+Mouse)
    * Brace matching, auto indent, long line marker, zoom functions
    * Support for Unicode, UTF-8, Unix and Mac text files
    * Open shell links
    * Mostly adjustable 

What's New in version 3.0.20:

    * Notepad2 converted to a native Win32 Unicode application
    * "Copy Add" (Ctrl+E) to append selected text to clipboard
    * "Unwrap Paragraphs" (Ctrl+Shift+J)
    * "Strip Last Character" (Alt+U)
    * "Select Line", can be used repeatedly (Ctrl+Shift+Space)
    * Remapped "Delete Line" hotkey to Ctrl+Shift+D
    * Remapped "Transparent Mode" hotkey to Alt+O
    * Allow easy toggling of find and replace dialogs (Ctrl+F, Ctrl+H)
    * Save and restore find and replace dialog positions (Ctrl+O, Ctrl+P)
    * Files with UTF-8 Signature always loaded in UTF-8 mode
    * Simple HTML detection for files without extensions
    * Support basic Emacs file variables (see FAQ on my website)
    * Update timestamps (Shift+F5) (see FAQ on my website)
    * %APPDATA% searched for existing ini-file
    * Modest enhancements to scheme customization dialog
    * Improved performance for saving settings to ini-file
    * Less restrictive handling of quoted filenames on command line
    * Keep scrolling positions when reloading changed files
    * Modified /s command line switch to work with extensions, not ids
    * /m command line switch to match specified text
    * /q command line switch to force creation of new files
    * Pass command line switches to existing windows: /s /t /h /x /g /q
    * Proceed to next match after choosing "replace" in replace dialog
    * Fixed some more find and replace problems
    * Improved visual appearance on Windows Vista
    * Updated Scintilla library to 1.77 

Download Here
SIZE: 256KB *


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2008)

*Pazera Free Audio Extractor*

Extract audio tracks from video files to MP3, AAC, AC3, WMA or WAV. AVI to MP3, FLV to MP3, AVI to WAV

Pazera Free Audio Extractor is an absolutely free application that extracts audio tracks from video files without loss of sound quality or convert them to MP3, AAC, AC3, WMA, FLAC, OGG or WAV format. The application supports all major video formats (AVI, FLV, MP4, MPG, MOV, RM, 3GP, WMV, VOB and other), moreover, allows the conversion of music files, so it can be used as a universal audio converter. The program has a number of predefined settings (profiles) specially designed for novice users. While more advanced users can customize audio encoding parameters for its own needs.


The most important features: 
Video conversion: AVI, DivX, XviD, MPEG, MPG, WMV, ASF, MOV, QT, FLV, SWF, MP4, M4V, 3GP, 3G2, RM, RMVB, MKV, VOB, VCD DAT, OGM, AMV to MP3, AAC, AC3, WMA, FLAC, OGG Vorbis, OGG FLAC or WAV.

Audio conversion: WAV, MP3, AC3, AAC, M4A, MPC, MPA, MP2, WMA, FLAC, SHN, APE, OGG, WV, AMR to MP3, AAC, AC3, WMA, FLAC, OGG Vorbis,OGG FLAC or WAV.

Many predefined profiles. The users can create custom profiles.

Don't need any installation. Just extract ZIP archive and click AudioExtractor.exe file.


Portability. This program doesn't use system registry and can be run from portable devices. All settings are written to INI file.

100% freeware! - for private and commercial use. There are no limitations, watermarks, adware, spyware etc.

*www.pazera-software.com/products/audio-extractor/


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 11, 2008)

Resize hundreds of images easy and fast with PicResizer

PicResizer supports saving all the new resized files in the same folder, it supports resizing of multiple images at once, you just need to drag and drop the image files over the PicResizer.

All the images will get resized into jpeg images automatically with %name which preserve the original file name

PicResizer is a completely free program which is free from any adware, spyware or malware etc.

Limitations: PicResizer works on Windows XP , Windows 2000 with GDIplus.dll installed.

Download


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2008)

*KCleaner*  -  A Must Have System tool IMO

KCleaner is designed to be the most efficient Hard Disk cleaner, tracking every useless byte in order to give you all the ressources you may need for your documents, music, pictures, movies, etc. It is the first product of this kind featuring a full automatic mode, which works in background so that you don't have to care about when to launch it. As a proof of its efficiency, it often finds up to many Gb not even seen by its competitors so. If data security is something you are interested in, you'll love the secured file deletion methods proposed by KCleaner, making deleted files unrecoverable by any known mean.

*www.kcsoftwares.com/?kcleaner


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2008)

*PerfmonBar *

PerfmonBar displays performance counters on the Windows Taskbar. This is a replacement for CureInfo. It has support for xml configuration and is compatible with Vista (Taskbar Translucency, etc.).

*sourceforge.net/projects/perfmonbar


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 25, 2008)

Mov2Gif - Convert any movie to animated gifs

We all watch movies and many times we liked some great scenes of the movies we saw, here I mean some particular scenes which last a second or a minute

I was always wondering on how can I convert these awesome scenes of the movies into gif image so that I can actually cut out that scene from the movie in a different way.

*img255.imageshack.us/img255/2139/movie2gifthumb4887585ji5.th.jpg*img255.imageshack.us/images/thpix.gif
Before converting any movie to animated gif make sure that the size of the movies your are going to convert to gif should be of small size, otherwise it will through some script error.

Movie2Gif can only convert following video formats mpg ,mpeg, avi and to animated gifs. It is completely a free program to use without any adware, spyware and malware etc. 

Download


----------



## mrintech (Nov 25, 2008)

*All in One Security Solution with updated and tested Reviews:*

*www.techsupportalert.com/pc/security-tools.html


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2008)

*PureRa*

PuraRa is a simple tool that does a simple job: it removes files from your computer that other mainstream cleaning programs tend to oversee. Some of our targets can simply be removed to create some valuable space while others are removed in an attempt to repair certain problems because they will simply recreate themselves.

*raproducts.org/purera.html


----------



## tysoninthebox (Nov 28, 2008)

thanks a ton


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2008)

*MemInfo*

MemInfo displays the current memory usage of Windows in the system tray. With a small graphic and the value updated in real time, it gives a fast feedback to current memory usage in Windows.

*www.carthagosoft.net/meminfo.htm


----------



## topgear (Dec 5, 2008)

*RegToy  -  A Must Have IMO*

RegToy is a free collection of useful utilities: tweaking, window manager, shell context menu extension, disk cleaner, file 

renamer, file spliter, memory cleaner, registry cleaner, registry backup, screen capture, services manager, shutdown 

scheduler, startup manager, wallpaper changer, and more.

*k-n.co.cc/


----------



## Akshay (Dec 11, 2008)

*Proxy Switcher 1.4  

*img249.imageshack.us/img249/3503/proxyswitcher13lj0.th.jpg


The Proxy Switcher is a small tray icon type utility that allows you to select whether Windows and Mozilla Firefox should use a proxy server for Internet access in a couple of clicks. No more digging around in the Internet Options screen for Windows or the Advaced tab in Firefox. Simply right click on the tray icon and choose ´Home´ for a direct connection to the Internet or ´Office´ to use the proxy, there is even an ´Auto´ option which will change the setting for you when you connect to your work/home or work VPN network.

Proxy Switcher will even inform your windows environment of the changes so you don´t even need to restart applications such as Internet Explorer or MSN Messenger when the proxy settings change. 

Download here
SIZE: 342KB*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 14, 2008)

Mount Online Storage Spaces As Virtual Drive On Your Computer

Gladinet is FREE tool which lets you mount various online storage spaces like Windows Live Spaces, Google Docs, Google Picasa and Amazon Storage Drives as virtual drive on your computer.

*img162.imageshack.us/img162/4127/gladinetthumbiv8.th.jpg



Gladinet saves you from the messing us with your browser to open these online storage services and then upload your files by using the browser dialog, Gladinet on the other hand makes you feel like these online storage services folders are on your local hard disk.

By providing these online storage services as virtual drives it becomes very easy to upload, change and delete files from these online storage spaces

Download


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2008)

*DriveXplorer*

*www.mystercrowley.com/image/scrshot/drivexplorer.png

DriveXplorer allows you easily access your drives via its tray icon menu. DriveXplorer lists drives according to their types (Fixed, Removable, Optical, Removable and Network). It also ejects discless optical drives.

*www.mystercrowley.com/files/DriveXplorer_v1.0.zip


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 14, 2008)

trackmania nations forever - a wonderful free game


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2008)

*Anim8or*

Anim8or is a 3D modeling and character animation program that I have written over the past couple of years, not as a commercial endeavor, but because I love 3D graphics, animation, and programming.  While it is far from a complete professional level application like 3DStudio MAX or Lightwave, I believe that it has enough capability to be of use to others

*www.anim8or.com/enter.jpg

*www.anim8or.com
*www.anim8or.com/download


----------



## Akshay (Dec 15, 2008)

*Google Chrome 1.0.154.36 Final

Google Chrome is a browser that combines a minimal design with sophisticated technology to make the web faster, safer, and easier.

One box for everything
Type in the address bar and get suggestions for both search and web pages.

Thumbnails of your top sites
Access your favorite pages instantly with lightning speed from any new tab.

Shortcuts for your apps
Get desktop shortcuts to launch your favorite web applications.

Download here
SIZE: 476KB*


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2008)

Here is the full Google Chrome 1.0.154.36 Final installer aka offline installer :

*dl.google.com/chrome/install/154.36/chrome_installer.exe


----------



## pr.itdude (Dec 18, 2008)

gr8 work guys........
a lots of freeware........!!
BTW, i am new to the blogging.......so i need a dynamic HTML editor through which i can modify my blogs by writing codes in the editor and then directly uploaded to the blog....!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2008)

*GPU Caps Viewer*

GPU Caps Viewer is a graphics card utility that allows to quickly see the capabilities of your graphics card / GPU, displays the GPU temperature, offers a convenient OpenGL extensions database and OpenGL API support, provides a GPU-burner* facility as well as an online validation. 

* Provides benchmark feature.

*www.ozone3d.net/gpu_caps_viewer/images/gpu_caps_viewer.jpg

*www.ozone3d.net/gpu_caps_viewer


----------



## Akshay (Dec 19, 2008)

*SysExporter 1.41  

SysExporter utility allows you to grab the data stored in standard list-views, tree-views, list boxes, combo boxes, text-boxes, and WebBrowser/HTML controls from almost any application running on your system, and export it to text, HTML or XML file.

Here´s some examples for data that you can export with SysExporter:

    * The files list inside archive file (.zip, .rar, and so on) as displayed by WinZip or 7-Zip File Manager.
    * The files list inside a folder.
    * The event log of Windows.
    * The list of emails and contacts in Outlook Express.
    * The Registry values displayed in the right pane of the Registry Editor.
    * The data displayed by SysInternals utilities (Registry Monitor, File Monitor, Process Explorer, and others.)
    * The text inside a standard message-box of Windows. 

System Requirements: SysExporter Works perfectly on Windows NT, Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows Server 2003, and Windows Vista. On Windows 9x and Windows ME, SysExporter can only export data from combo boxes and list boxes controls, but not from list-view and tree-view controls.

What's New in version 1.41:

    * New option: Add Tree Indent Spaces To Exported Data. 

Download here
SIZE: 37.2 KB*

*WirelessNetView 1.12  

*img247.imageshack.us/img247/1301/wirelessnetview6540400pz0.th.gif

WirelessNetView is a small utility that runs in the background, and monitor the activity of wireless networks around you. For each detected network, it displays the following information: SSID, Last Signal Quality, Average Signal Quality, Detection Counter, Authentication Algorithm, Cipher Algorithm, and more.

System Requirements:

    * Wireless network adapter.
    * Windows Vista or Windows XP/SP2 with KB918997 update installed. Be aware that under Windows XP with SP2, WirelessNetView won´t work at all without installing this update. To download this update, click here. 

What´s New in version 1.12:

    * New option: Beep On New Network. 

Download here
SIZE: 39.2KB*


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2008)

*AMUST 1-Defender*

Adware, spyware, malware, keyloggers, rootkits.... Internet browsing is becoming more and more dangerous.

AMUST 1-Defender is a free security utility that offers the first line of defense against malicious web sites and rogue emails which target user computers with spyware, keyloggers, rootkits, viruses and other malware.

Imagine you click on a link while searching the Internet with your favorite search engine. The web site you land at turns out to be a malicious site. It uses the latest security vulnerability in Internet Explorer to install spyware, keylogger or rootkit on your Windows computer to track your behavior, steal your personal information or even take over your computer. It does it without you ever noticing anything. 1-Defender will protect you in this scenario by preventing the installation of malware, or limiting the things it can do.

*www.amustsoft.com/1-defender/img/defender_2_0.gif

1-Defender reduces and eliminates the risks by allowing users to work with Internet Explorer, Microsoft Outlook and Windows Messenger in SafeInternet mode.

SafeInternet Mode protects user PC from malicious software by employing Least Privileged User Account (LUA) that does not reduce Windows usability and flexibility, and does not downgrade users’ Internet experience while making Internet experience safer and much more secure.

AMUST 1-Defender™ 2.0 is designed to protect a Windows XP user from the latest, not yet patched vulnerabilities in Microsoft Internet Explorer as well as not yet discovered viruses. AMUST 1-Defender™ 2.0 is not a replacement for anti-spyware, anti-virus or personal firewall but rather provides the first level of defense.

Microsoft is planning to introduce a new feature called Internet Explorer "Protected Mode" in the next version of Windows - Windows Vista. In addition, Windows Vista will run most applications in a Least Privileged User Account by default to reduce security risks. 1-Defender™ 2.0 offers users the same SafeInternet mode functionality for Windows XP today!

*www.amustsoft.com/1-defender/


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ my pleasure buddy


----------



## icehot (Dec 22, 2008)

Protected mode is alreay available in IE8 beta--works in xp


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2008)

*Art of Illusion*

*www.artofillusion.org/img/aoi_logo_alt.png

Art of Illusion is a free, open source 3D modelling and rendering studio. It is written entirely in Java, and should be usable on any 

Java Virtual Machine which is compatible with J2SE 1.4 or later.

It is powerful enough to be used for serious, high end animation work. Many of its capabilities rival those found in commercial 

programs. Some of the highlights include subdivision surface based modelling tools, skeleton based animation, and a graphical language 

for designing procedural textures and materials.

*www.artofillusion.org
*www.artofillusion.org/downloads


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Dec 23, 2008)

nice collection.. keep up the good work buddy


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2008)

*Universal Extractor  -  A Must Have IMO*

*www.legroom.net/files/software/uniextract_context.png

Universal Extractor is a program do to exactly what it says: extract files from any type of archive, whether it's a simple zip file, an installation program, or even a Windows Installer (.msi) package.

*www.legroom.net/software/uniextract


*www.giveawayoftheday.com - Daily get a paid software for free*






*ATITool *

*www.techpowerup.com/downloads/screenshots/f_5.jpg

Free overclocking utility designed for ATI video cards 

Design target is to write a light-weight application for the enthusiast - so no questionable registry tweaks.

ATITool will only work on Windows 2000/XP/2003 (64 bit versions are supported).

Here are some key features of "ATITool":

· No limits overclocking. 
· Finding maximum core and memory overclock by rendering into a Direct3D window and scanning the output for visual artifacts. 
· Temperature monitoring and fan speed control (on supported cards) 
· Removal of Catalyst overclocking lock for 9000/9200/9550/9600 series. 
· Artifact scanning mode for non-ATI cards - use together with a 3rd party overclocking utility.
· Loading a predefined clock profile on Application/Windows startup. 
· Hotkeys that can be used any time to load clocks from a profile. 
· 3D application detection (Direct3D 8, Direct3D 9, OpenGL) to overclock your video card only when required. 
· Gamma control

*www.techpowerup.com/downloads/436g/ATITool_0.26.exe


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 27, 2008)

In 'Imaging' you can add 1 more to the list which is called 'Irfanview'. This one is really light and easy to use.

In 'Imaging' you can add 1 more to the list which is called 'Irfanview'. This one is really light and easy to use.

Link ----> *www.irfanview.com/


----------



## Akshay (Dec 30, 2008)

*Froddle Pod

*img243.imageshack.us/img243/7339/froddlepod8115333pq0.th.jpg

Froddle Pod is a completely free iPod Manager. It can be used to copy media to and from your iPod. Features include transferring music and video files to the ipod, transferring music and video files from the iPod, normalizing music, iPod backup, iPod restore, mp3 encoder, iPod synchronization, media player and heaps more.

Features:

    * Copy music and videos directly to your iPod through an intuitive file browser interface
    * Copy music and videos from your iPod to your PC or other storage medium
    * Synchronize your iPod with a folder Backup everything on your iPod to another storage medium (eg. your hard drive)
    * Restore a previous backup Delete media from your iPod Format your iPod (completing erasing it´s contents)
    * Rip audio from a CD to MP3´s ready to be transferred to your iPod
    * Convert wave files to MP3´s ready to be transfered to your iPod
    * Music normalization. Makes audio the same volume to the human ear. No more having to adjust the volume control on your iPod for each individual song.
    * Normalize all audio on your iPod directly Normalize all audio in a specific folder
    * Normalize individual audio files
    * Play audio and video formats supported by the iPod (except quicktime format) 

Download here
SIZE: 3.09MB
*
====================================================================

*Aimersoft iPod Copy Manager 2.1.22.3  

*img399.imageshack.us/img399/1005/amrsftipodcopy8304195jw5.th.jpg

Aimersoft iPod Copy Manager is a totally free and easy to use iPod backup and recovery software. With the free iPod copy manager, you can easily copy back your songs, videos and DVD movies from iPod to computer when you lost your iTunes library. You also can backup your iPod videos and music to computer whether you need to send your iPod for repair or system crashed.

For the iTunes frustrated user, iPod copy manager can help you transfer video, songs, movies and TV shows to iPod directly. Just plug in your iPod to computer and one click is enough; it couldn’t be easier to copy music and video to iPod.

Features:

    * Backup songs in iPod to PC.
    * Transfer music and movies to iPod.
    * Copy iPod songs to new computer.
    * Computer crashed.
    * Share your iPod songs with friends.
    * Copy all songs to a new iPod. 

Download here
SIZE: 1.61MB
*


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2009)

*Transmute*  Happy New Year 

This amazing utility will help you to try out different web browsers, synchronize bookmarks between systems, organize bookmarks, convert bookmarks for use in bookmark managers, share bookmarks with others and more. And best of all, it's free!

*www.gettransmute.com/images/ss_transmute_tp.png

Transmute is the first and only bookmark converter to export bookmarks between all of the major web browsers:

Google Chrome
Transmute supports the new Chrome browser, including dev channel releases.

Mozilla Firefox
Firefox 1 & 2 are supported as well as Firefox 3, with its new database model.

Microsoft Internet Explorer
Microsoft Internet Explorer and Windows Vista are fully supported.

Opera
Opera browser hotlists are also well supported for easy importing and exporting.

Apple Safari
Safari is the web browser from the people behind the iPhone and iPod.

Chromium
Chromium is the open-source project behind Google Chrome.

Flock
Flock is a social web browser based on Mozilla Firefox.


----------



## Akshay (Jan 2, 2009)

*Transmute*

Link for Transmute - *www.gettransmute.com/


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2009)

^^ Thanks buddy. Forgot to mention that.


----------



## Akshay (Jan 5, 2009)

No prbs buddy.. btw nice application


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2009)

*KMPlayer*  - A Must Have - One of the best media player IMO

*www.harepix.com/images/1371044624.jpg

KMPlayer is a versatile media player which can cover various types of container formats such as VCD, DVD, AVI, MKV, Ogg Theora, OGM, 3GP, MPEG-1/2/4, WMV, RealMedia, and QuickTime among others. It handles a wide range of subtitles and allows you to capture audio, video, and screenshots in many ways.

*www.kmplayer.com/forums/
*www.kmplayer.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25


----------



## Akshay (Jan 6, 2009)

*FotoSketcher 1.8

*img71.imageshack.us/img71/1039/fotosketcher12410530bd3.th.jpg

FotoSketcher is a 100% free program which can help you convert your digital photos into art, automatically. If you want to turn a portrait, the photograph of your house or a beautiful landscape into a painting, a sketch or a drawing then look no further, FotoSketcher will do the job in just a few seconds.

Thanks to FotoSketcher you can create stunning images to make original gifts for your friends or relatives. Create birthday cards, season's greetings stationary or simply print your work of art and hang it on the wall.

Different styles are available: pencil sketch, pen and ink drawing, various painting renderings. You can also improve your original photo with simple tools (enhance contrast, sharpen, simplify image, increase luminosity, color saturation etc...).

FotoSketcher is completely free and does not contain any adware, spyware or virus. 

Download here
SIZE: 2.56MB*


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 9, 2009)

topgear said:


> *KMPlayer*  - A Must Have - One of the best media player IMO
> 
> *www.harepix.com/images/1371044624.jpg
> 
> ...




+1


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 9, 2009)

topgear said:


> *KMPlayer*  - A Must Have - One of the best media player IMO
> 
> *www.harepix.com/images/1371044624.jpg
> 
> ...



cool..thanx


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2009)

@ NIGHTMARE
Krazzy Warrior

My pleasure buddies.


----------



## topgear (Jan 23, 2009)

*ProgDVB Standard Edition*

*www.progdvb.com/images/box_progdvb.jpg

ProgDVB - the universal and very power software for watching digital TV and listening to radio channels.

*Support for various types of data sources:*
Internet TV and Radio. About 4000 channels in the list.
DVB-S (satellite), DVB-S2, DVB-C (cable), DVB-T, ATSC
IPTV
Analog TV
Playback from a file

*Main functions:*
High Definition TV support including H.264/AVC
Picture-in-picture support as well as independent simultaneous recording/playback of several channels from one or more devices
Support for the majority of DVB and ATSC devices including DiSEqC and CAM interfaces support
Support for all digital TV audio formats: MPEG, AC3, AAC,...
Time shifting functionality using the RAM or disk buffer of unlimited size
10 Bands equalizer
TV and Radio channels recording
Playback from disk based files
Electronic program guide (EPG) from Digital TV or XmlTV.
Teletext
Subtile(Teletext, image-based and closed captions)
Support for VR, VMR7,VMR9 and EVR renderers including OSD (except VR) independently from channel type or signal presence
Network broadcasting
Skins for OSD and GUI
Both Win32 and full-fledged Win64 versions are available
Interface Language Localizations

*Currently works with DVB-S, DVB-S2, DVB-T and DVB-C cards of the following manufactures:*
Anysee (E30S Plus,...)
AverMedia DVB-S
Azurewave (TwinHan) (VP-1027, VP-1034, VP-1041,... ).
BroadLogic 2030/1030
Compro VideoMate DVB-S
Digital everywhere FireDTV/FloppyDTV
DVBWorld USB2.0 DVB-S/DVBWorldDTV(PCI-Sat), Acorp TV878DS/DS110/DS120, Nextorm NBS240/NSC120
GeniaTech products(Digistar DVB-S PCI, satbox, TVStar, Digistar2, Digiwave 103G,...)
Hauppauge
Kworld DVB-S 100 compatible (Vstream, Dynavision..... )
LifeView FlyDVB
10moons
Netcast DVB
NEWMI Advanced DVB
Pinnacle
Technotrend
Tevii
TBS Q-Box
Technisat
Telemann Skymedia 300 DVB (not official) 
Tongshi
Terratec
St@rKey usb box
Cards with BDA driver (possible issues with some cards)
*Also works without a card, for example, as a video player or as a broadcast client*

*www.progdvb.com/progdvb.html


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2009)

*NetSetMan*

NetSetMan is a network settings manager which can easily switch between 6 different, visually structured profiles including:

IP Address
Subnet Mask
Default Gateway
DNS Server
WINS Server
Computer Name
Workgroup
DNS Domain
Default Printer
Network Drives
NIC Status
SMTP Server
Hosts File Entries
Scripts (BAT, VS, JS, ...)

*www.netsetman.com/index.php?s=nsm


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2009)

*Menu Inventor*

*micron.me.uk/mi/snapshot_1.jpg

*What is Menu Inventor?*

Mad at your illogical Windows Start, full of chaos? Looking for a better alternative? Menu Inventor is the solution! Fast, organized and packed with features that will deligth every Start-hater!. Nothing is perfect the first time, so Menu Inventor is rigged with on-the-fly editing tools, that allow you to customize, re-invent and polish your menu to perfection. Any time you want.

*Features:*

graphically based on Linux KDE menu
fully configurable menu structure
comfortable on-the-fly editing, including drag and drop
access any application, file, folder and even websites
in-built cut, copy, paste and more advanced functions
both mouse and keyboard navigation
keyword launching
special menu items: headers, separators and extras
unique movable trigger button, always floating above all applications
supports both user-selected icons as well as default application icons
comes with 75+ crystal clear icons
skinning supported
two batch adding procedures
completely FREE!

*www.micron.ic.cz/mi
*micron.me.uk/menuinventor


----------



## icehot (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanx for menu inventor


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2009)

^^ Ya. My pleasure buddy.


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2009)

*DiskMax* - *Created by one of our forum member named koshyjohn*



> Full Disclosure: This program was created by me. It has accumulated close to 9000 installs to date. Softpedia added it yesterday of their own accord and informed me about it, and so...



Do you know why your computer no longer feels as fast as it did when you first got it? It's because of the accumulation of junk files and other data on your system coupled with inefficient layout of your files. So what can you do about it? 

Download DiskMax and run it just once - the difference will be instantly noticeable. Your system will be peppier, applications will launch faster, files will open quicker, games will run better, and so on. Running DiskMax from time to time is recommended to keep your system in shape. 

Even if you are an advanced user, DiskMax will be useful to you since it automates all the tasks required to keep your system clean and fast, leaving you to enjoy the whole new experience!

*www.koshyjohn.com/images/sw_diskmax.jpg

Feature List 
Automates emptying your recycle bin (if specified), cleaning up of installation remnants, and debugging information. 
Cleans up every user's History, Temp, Temporary Internet Files, Cookies (if specified), Recently opened documents list, explorer thumbnail cache and windows error reporting logs. 
Clears out Windows cache, unused legacy cursors (on Vista, if specified), debugging info, internet logs, help center caches, repair information, DLL caches, Logs, temporary files and windows update roll-back files. 
Cleans up after Vista SP1 install (if specified). 
Removes registry entries for multiple Most Recently Used lists. 
Clears out Windows Vista event logs (no other application out there does this). 
Deep scans your hard-disk to remove all files of type log, old, prv, chk, swp, bak, gid, wbk, tmp and dmp. This can be cancelled if you are an advanced user who needs these types of files for immediate troubleshooting. 
Defragments your HDD(s) - basically rearranges files around so that they can be accessed faster. 
Displays a log of all the activities performed along with associated time stamps. 

Product Details 

Executable name................. DiskMax.exe
File Size.............................. 372KB
Version............................... 3.15
Last Updated....................... 08 November, 2008

Windows............................. 2000/XP/2003/Vista/2008
Administrative account......... Not mandatory but required for defragmentation

*www.koshyjohn.com/software/diskmax.html
*koshyjohnuk.googlepages.com/DiskMax.exe


----------



## Akshay (Feb 13, 2009)

KeePass Password Safe 1.15

*img205.imageshack.us/img205/5192/keepasssafeap4.th.gif

KeePass is a free/open-source password manager or safe which helps you to manage your passwords in a secure way. You can put all your passwords in one database, which is locked with one master key or a key-disk. So you only have to remember one single master password or insert the key-disk to unlock the whole database. The databases are encrypted using the best and most secure encryption algorithms currently known (AES and Twofish).

Features:

    * Strong Security
    * Multiple User Keys
    * Portable and No Installation Required
    * Export To TXT, HTML, XML and CSV Files
    * Import From Many File Formats
    * Easy Database Transfer
    * Support of Password Groups
    * Time Fields and Entry Attachments
    * Auto-Type, Global Auto-Type Hot Key and Drag&Drop
    * Intuitive and Secure Windows Clipboard Handling
    * Searching and Sorting
    * Multi-Language Support
    * Strong Random Password Generator
    * Plugin Architecture
    * Open-Source! 

What's New in version 1.1.5:

New Features:

    * Completely new plugin architecture (exposing a lot more functionality to plugins, faster, requires less memory, safer memory management / cross-module calls, more secure, and allows independent development of KeePass and plugins, i.e. starting with 1.15 KeePass can be updated without requiring plugins to be updated and vice versa).
    * Added option to use advanced in-memory protection (DPAPI, only Windows Vista and higher; the key is stored in a secure, non-swappable memory area managed by Windows; option enabled by default).
    * The hash of the master key and its transformed version are now in-memory protected.
    * Added help source selection dialog (by default the online help center is used).
    * Added '-set-urloverride', '-clear-urloverride' and '-get-urloverride' command line options.
    * Focused disabled menu items are now drawn with a transparent selection rectangle.
    * Windows XP and higher: added support for double-buffering in the entry list.
    * Windows Vista and higher: added support for alpha-blended marquee selection in the entry list.
    * Added KeeForceAllowChangeMasterKey, KeeForceAllowPrinting, KeeForceAllowImport and KeeForceAllowExport configuration options (these override the option to disable unsafe operations and the mini mode setting; they are only loaded from the enforced and global INI files, not the local one).
    * Added KeeDisallowPrintingPasswords configuration option to disallow printing passwords and viewing them in the print preview.
    * Added multi-user documentation. 

Improvements:

    * Improved plugin loading performance.
    * Plugins don't need to be manually enabled anymore (just copy the plugin files into the KeePass application directory).
    * Improved main menu items order.
    * Improved main menu accelerators.
    * Improved group main menu item texts.
    * Improved performance of various entry list operations.
    * Hash of master key is now cleared when closing a database.
    * Hash of file key is now cleared after opening/saving files.
    * Various code optimizations.
    * Minor other improvements. 

Bugfixes:

    * Fixed cursor navigation problem in secure edit controls.
    * Fixed random access violation in OnScreenKeyboard plugin. 

Download here
SIZE: 1.44MB


----------



## pranav.digital (Feb 17, 2009)

InSight Desktop Search 1.5(Freeware)
www.theinsightexperience.com
*screenshot*

It is really fast and is not heavy on your system.

*key features include:-
*Dynamic listing of results while performing a search.
Quick Preview that provides information about the content of the files.(like id3 information in case of mp3 files,Video codec etc)
Fast drive indexing speeds.(takes about 2-3 minutes to index a drive with 144000 files)
A sub search that allows one to filter out the search results as per his needs.
Automatically updates the indexes whenever a  file or a folder is created,moved or deleted.

Thanks,
Pranav Kapoor


----------



## calwin (Feb 20, 2009)

heyyy..........
  thanks dear...........
 u have given a really useful freewares.....thanks a lot.....
but if there will be pages including information plus Downloading links...ten tat will be better for viewers.....by d way...gr8 job..

 leather Biker Jackets |
 Red Carpet Dresses


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2009)

*Real Temp*

Real Temp is a temperature monitoring program designed for all Intel single Core, Dual Core, Quad Core and Core i7 processors. Each core on these processors has a digital thermal sensor (DTS) that reports temperature data relative to TJMax which is the safe maximum operating core temperature for the CPU. As your CPU heats up, your Distance to TJMax will decrease. If it reaches zero, your processor will start to thermal throttle or slow down so maximizing your distance away from TJMax will help your computer run at full speed and more reliably too.

*i3.techpowerup.com/realtemp/screen1.jpg

Main Features :

Reads temperature information from all Intel Core based processors.( Pentium 4 processors are not supported. )

Ability to individually calibrate Real Temp for each core of your CPU.

Program is based on temperature data gathered using a Fluke 62 IR Thermometer. 

Test Sensors feature will check your DTS sensors for any sign of problems. 

Keeps track of Minimum and Maximum temperatures with full logging features. 

Reporting and logging of the Intel PROCHOT# thermal throttle activity bit. 

Quick, very accurate and repeatable benchmark.

Displays MHz, TJMax, CPUID, APIC ID and Calibration settings.

High temperature alarm and shutdown feature based on CPU or Nvidia GPU temperature. 

No installation or registry modifications required. 

Support for Windows 2000 / XP / Vista / Windows 7 (32/64 bit)

*www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2009)

*Glary Undelete*

*www.glarysoft.com/images/screenshots/gun.gif

Glary Undelete is a free and easy-to-use yet powerful file undelete solution for FAT and NTFS file systems. It will bring back files emptied from the Recycle Bin, in a DOS window, from Windows Explorer with the SHIFT key held down. It will even recover files that have been deleted by bugs, crashes and viruses!

Glary Undelete works under Win 95/98/Me/NT/2000/XP/2003/Vista operating systems. The program supports all Windows file systems for hard and floppy drives including FAT12/16/32,NTFS/NTFS5 and image recovery from CompactFlash, SmartMedia, MultiMedia and Secure Digital cards.

Features:
Supports FAT, FAT16, FAT32, NTFS, NTFS5 , NTFS + EFS file systems
Supports recovery of compressed, fragmented and encrypted files on NTFS
Supports Basic and Dynamic Volumes
Undelete files on removable devices (SmartMedia, Secure Digital, MemoryStick, etc.)
Filter by file name, file date, size, recovery state
Supports Windows XP/ VISTA / 2003 Server Operating Systems
And more...

*www.glarysoft.com/gun.html


----------



## devnavavyakruti (Mar 11, 2009)

nice collection


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2009)

*Core Temp* - I must have IMO

*www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/main_data/coretemp.png

Core Temp is a compact, no fuss, small footprint program to monitor CPU temperature. Now Windows Vista and Windows 7 ready! (x86 and x64)

The uniqueness of it is that it shows the temperature of each individual core in each processor in your system! You can see in real time how the CPU temperature varies when you load your CPU. It's also completely motherboard independent.

Intel and AMD recently published detailed, public information about the "DTS" (Digital Thermal Sensor), which provides much higher accuracy and more relevant temperature reading than the standard thermal diode sensors do.

This feature is supported on all Intel Core and Core 2 based processors as well as the whole AMD's Athlon64 line of CPUs. For a full list of supported CPUs see the CPU Support List.

Core Temp also has a logging feature, allowing a user to easily record the temperature of his processor(s) over any period of time, then the data can be easily transferred into an excel datasheet for easy graphing.

Core Temp works on Windows 2000, XP, 2003 and Vista (both 32bit and 64bit versions).

*www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2009)

*OpenFX*

*www.openfx.org/gallery/animator/animator-1-sm.png

*What is OpenFX?*

OpenFX is an Open-Source 3D modeling, animation and rendering suite created by Dr. Stuart Ferguson. He made the decision to release the source code to the public in the middle of 1999, and the product formerly named SoftF/X was renamed to OpenFX. It has now been released under the terms of the GNU General Public Licence.

*What can OpenFX do?*

A powerful feature-set includes a full renderer and raytrace engine, NURBS support, kinematics-based animation, morphing, and an extensive plugin API. 

Plugin capabilities include image post processor effects such as lens flare, fog and depth of field. Animation effects such as explosions, waves and dissolves add enormously to the flexibility of the program. Check out the full list of the various effect types and let your imagination run wild! 

*What platforms does OpenFX run on?*

Currently, OpenFX only runs on the Win32 platform, which includes Windows 95/98/NT/2000. There are plans afoot to port it to Linux/*BSD platforms, and it currently runs fairly well under these by using the WINE set of libraries. If you are interested in helping to port to these platforms, please join our Development Mailing Lists and help out!

*www.openfx.org/


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2009)

_*Format Factory*_

*www.freewintools.com/images/ff3d.jpg

Format Factory is a multifunctional media converter.

Provides functions below:

All to MP4/3GP/MPG/AVI/WMV/FLV/SWF.
All to MP3/WMA/AMR/OGG/AAC/WAV.
All to JPG/BMP/PNG/TIF/ICO/GIF/TGA.
Rip DVD to video file , Rip Music CD to audio file. 
MP4 files support iPod/iPhone/PSP/BlackBerry format.
Source files support RMVB.

Format Factory's Feature:

1 support converting all popular video,audio,picture formats to others.
2 Repair damaged video and audio file.
3 Reducing Multimedia file size.
4 Support iphone,ipod multimedia file formats.
5 Picture converting supports Zoom,Rotate/Flip,tags.
6 DVD Ripper.
7 Supports 42 languages


----------



## Akshay (Mar 22, 2009)

*Visual CD 4.2 

*img158.imageshack.us/img158/8867/visualcd31.gif

Visual CD is a disk cataloging tool to index the contents of your media storage such as CDs, DVDs, HD-DVDs, BlueRay Discs, USB disks, hard disks, folders and allow you to search the contents at a later date.

Visual CD can index the files from the media by name, date, ID3 tag data, audio-video and picture information, generate thumbnail from picture and video files, and even catalog files which are contained in Zip/Cab/Rar/7-Zip archive files. Additionally, you can password protect catalogs in case you want to hide sensitive filenames from prying eyes, create MP3 playlist file without having the physical disks in the drive. Upon insertion of the corresponding disk, you can open files, extract Zip/Cab/Rar/7-Zip archive, splitting files, and more.

The flexibility of Visual CD allows you to move the catalogs from one folder to another, import/export them, update the collections, renaming, and more.

Visual CD is easy to use! The Windows Explorer-like style ensures that you will not find any difficulties to use it. Visual CD also support full Windows visual style and user friendly interface. Just try it and love it!

Download here
SIZE: 2.33MB *


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2009)

*Q-Dir*

*www.softwareok.com/img/ss/t_180_en/Q-Dir.jpg

Q-Dir makes your files and folder easy to manage.
Fast and easy access, with an amazing Quadro-View technique. 
You don't have to renounce the usual, Drag and Drop, all Views, and other functions of your system.
No! Q-Dir gives you other nice functions, that make you happy.
One can save many hand moves and also time! 

Q-Dir does not have to be installed and can be executed easily from the desktop.
Rename Q-Dir_Installer.exe to Q-Dir.exe and GO.

It's a small famous utility for Windows PC-s and also an USB-stick friend

::Some Features::

Favorites:
Quick access to most often used folders. 
Drag&Drop:
Move files by dragging in Q-views, and other programs such as MS Explorer. 
Clipboard:
Copy/ Paste between the Q-Dir directory views, and other programs such as MS Explorer. 
Folder-Type:
ZIP-, FTP-,cabinet-,network-, system - folders, shortcuts ... 
Views:
Large icons, tiles, list, detail, thumbnail (Vista: extra large symbols) . 
Export:
to XLS, CSV, TXT, HTML. 
Popup Menus:
Desktop, My Computer. 
Screen magnifier:
anything on the screen can be enlarged. 
Color Filter:
Different colors for different item types (e.g. *.log;*.txt). 
Highlight-Filter:
Effective way for fast items highlighting. 
File-Filter:
Allows for quick and easy filtering of the items. 
Columns:
All columns support, and save function . 
Quick-Link's:
For fast folder access. 
Folder-Select:
Fast & flexible folder selection address-bar/ desktop menu/ my-computer menu/... 
Multi-INI:
Several INI files for Q-Dir. 
Tree-View:
Simple and quadruple. 
Preview:
Allows a quick preview. 
Portable:
from 2.77 is Q-Dir portable.

*www.softwareok.com/?seite=Software/Q-Dir&language=english

Installer Download : *www.softwareok.com/Download/Q-Dir_Installer.zip
Portable Download : *www.softwareok.com/Download/Q-Dir_Portable.zip


----------



## jbohaj (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Convert PC to HTTP server*

Hi, Fatguy & users here. Tell me that which are the threats to a PC, If a dear  (##*!@#$%%) friend of mine is having my IP & how he can use it for malicious purpose??.

1) Can he INVADE my PC by using my IP (which is embedded in e-Mail, I sent him mails) and by using a Intelligent hacking Software (which is hard to detect)? Which Firewall is ideal to detect & abandon this type of invading?

2) Which IP Address is embedded in the E-mail, Static or Dynamic?. Can the recipient can use it to invade PC.??

3) What is the method to determine that this is a Dynamic IP and that is a Static IP. 
4) What is the method to change the Dynamic IP with each Broadband Login?.

5) Suggest a 100% Hack proof Firewall, which secure the system from Invading point of view.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 24, 2009)

ZA(not a freeware) is a 100% Hack Proof firewall.


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2009)

*Useful Freewares*



jbohaj said:


> Hi, Fatguy & users here. Tell me that which are the threats to a PC, If a dear  (##*!@#$%%) friend of mine is having my IP & how he can use it for malicious purpose??.
> 
> 1) Can he INVADE my PC by using my IP (which is embedded in e-Mail, I sent him mails) and by using a Intelligent hacking Software (which is hard to detect)? Which Firewall is ideal to detect & abandon this type of invading?
> 
> ...



Change the title of your post. It's looks like a tutorial.
Don't ask questions which are not related to this thread. If you have questions like this post in QNA section. Keep this forum & thread clean.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Disc_Junkie said:


> ZA(not a freeware) is a 100% Hack Proof firewall.



Wrong. ZA does have free firewall version.

--------------------------------------------------------
*Useful Freewares*
--------------------------------------------------------

*ZoneAlarm Free Firewall*

Protect your PC with #1 Free Firewall ZoneAlarm Free Firewall blocks hackers from infiltrating your home PC by hiding your computer from unsolicited network traffic. By detecting and preventing intrusions, ZoneAlarm Free Firewall keeps your PC free from viruses that slow down performance, and spyware that steals your personal information, passwords, and financial data. 

• Essential firewall protection
• Be invisible to others online
• New interface makes it even easier—smaller size keeps it light

BENEFITS & FEATURES :

Firewall Protection
Easy-to-use firewall blocks hackers and other unknown threats.
Systematically identifies hackers and blocks access attempts
Automatically makes your computer invisible to anyone on the Internet

*www.zonealarm.com/security/en-us/zonealarm-pc-security-free-firewall.htm

--------------------------------------------------------------------

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*ZoneAlarm Spy Blocker Toolbar*

Detect and Block Spy Websites While You Browse the Internet

ZoneAlarm Spy Blocker prevents you from accidentally accessing websites that distribute spyware. The toolbar includes ZoneAlarm Spy Site Blocking and Ask.com's convenient search functionality. You'll also get links to important security services and up-to-date information on the latest online threats, risks, and vulnerabilities.

Benefits :

Spy Site Blocking prevents spyware from getting on your PC by blocking its primary source: spyware distribution websites.

Instantly search and access your favorite sites from anywhere on the Web

ZoneAlarm SmartDefense Services provide information on the latest security threats and valuable documentation on the implementation of comprehensive antivirus and anti-spyware protection and internet security.

*www.zonealarm.com/security/en-us/spyblocker-download.htm


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2009)

*IconSort*

*www.minimal-software.com/screenshots/IconSort.jpg

*Description:*

IconSort is a small utility that can store/restore the position of the icons in the desktop of Windows. IconSort is very useful if you changes frequently between different video resolutions or if your icons simply gets ramdomly disorder. *IconSort is free and Open Source.*

*www.minimal-software.com/?page_id=3


----------



## Akshay (Apr 10, 2009)

*Streamripper for Windows 1.64.6

Streamripper is an open source application that lets you record streaming mp3 to your hard drive.

This version includes a new feature, the ability to rip from external metadata. It can be used for recording streams that do not send artist or title information using metadata, but instead send this information using other means. For example, some streams update the current artist and title using html or xml. Another example is icecast 1.x, which sends metadata through a UDP socket.
Streamripper can get artist and title information from these kinds of streams using a helper application, specified using the -E option. The helper application needs to find the title and artist info, and write it to stdout. Streamripper reads the stdout of the helper program, and uses it to split the tracks accordingly.

What's New in version 1.64.6:

    * Fix bug which creates corrupted id3v2 tags
    * Remove trailing periods for stream name 

Download here
SIZE: 2.31MB*


----------



## Akshay (Apr 10, 2009)

*Streamripper for Windows 1.64.6

Streamripper is an open source application that lets you record streaming mp3 to your hard drive.

This version includes a new feature, the ability to rip from external metadata. It can be used for recording streams that do not send artist or title information using metadata, but instead send this information using other means. For example, some streams update the current artist and title using html or xml. Another example is icecast 1.x, which sends metadata through a UDP socket.
Streamripper can get artist and title information from these kinds of streams using a helper application, specified using the -E option. The helper application needs to find the title and artist info, and write it to stdout. Streamripper reads the stdout of the helper program, and uses it to split the tracks accordingly.

What's New in version 1.64.6:

    * Fix bug which creates corrupted id3v2 tags
    * Remove trailing periods for stream name 

Download here
SIZE: 2.31MB*


----------



## topgear (Apr 11, 2009)

*Quick PDF Tools*

*www.quickpdftools.com/images/qpt-box.jpg

Quick PDF Tools is a free Windows PDF utility built using Debenu's Quick PDF Library for editing and managing PDFs. It lets you convert images to PDF, edit PDF properties, add and remove open passwords, merge PDFs together, edit the initial view for PDFs, remove all bookmarks from PDFs and much more. All from the ease and comfort of the Windows Explorer shell menu. 

*Quick PDF Tools is accessible from the context menu in Windows Explorer.*

*Features*

Edit the Title, Author, Subject and Keywords property fields of single or multiple PDFs at the same time. 

Edit the initial view for PDFs on your desktop without opening them. 

Merge all selected PDFs together effortlessly.

Convert images to PDFs. 

Add and remove open passwords on PDF documents. 

Remove all bookmarks in a PDF with one click. 

Extremely easy-to-use and quick to load.

*www.quickpdftools.com/


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Apr 11, 2009)

PIDGIN Portable for windows

Originally made for Linux .... this is a multi protocol Light weight instant messenger which can also run from your Flash drive /external hard disk (portable) ...... It supports a host of protocols like Gtalk , AIM ,Yahoo , MSN , ICQ , AOL etc etc ...... Encryption plugins can be added for more security 

  Download here

Pidgin portable


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2009)

*NetWorx – Free Bandwidth Monitoring and Usage Reporting* - A Must Have IMO

*www.softperfect.com/products/networx/scr_stat_daily.gif



NetWorx is a simple and free, yet powerful tool that helps you objectively evaluate your bandwidth situation. You can use it to collect bandwidth usage data and measure the speed of your Internet or any other network connection. NetWorx can help you identify possible sources of network problems, ensure that you do not exceed the bandwidth limits specified by your ISP, or track down suspicious network activity characteristic of Trojan horses and hacker attacks.

The program allows you to monitor all your network connections or a specific network connection (such as Ethernet or PPP) only. The software also features a system of highly customizable visual and sound alerts. You can set it up to alert you when the network connection is down or when some suspicious activity, such as unusually heavy data flow, occurs. It can also automatically disconnect all dialup connections and shut down the system.

The incoming and outgoing traffic is represented on a line chart and logged to a file, so that you can always view statistics about your daily, weekly and monthly bandwidth usage and dialup duration. The reports can be exported to a variety of formats, such as HTML, MS Word and Excel, for further analysis.

*Key Features :*

Clear graphic and/or numeric display. 
Usage reports with export to a variety of file formats, including Excel, MS Word and HTML. 
Permits close supervision of uploads and downloads. 
Works with dial-up, ISDN, cable modems, ADSL, Ethernet cards, and more. 
Includes network information & testing tools with advanced netstat that displays applications using your Internet connection. 
Scalable to your own modem download capabilities. 
Option to notify user or disconnect from the Internet automatically when network activity exceeds a certain level. 
Speed meter to accurately time downloads and report the average transfer rates. 
Dial-up session journal with detailed information about every session.
Absolutely free and does not contain any adware/spyware/malware.

*With NetWorx You Can ...*

Find out and monitor how fast your Internet connection is. 
Find out and monitor how much Internet traffic you consume. 
Verify whether your ISP charges your Internet usage fairly. 
Detect a suspicious network activity on your computer. 
Perform simple network tests such as ping and trace route. 
Be notified about excessive Internet usage.

*www.softperfect.com/products/networx/


----------



## omkarwagle (Apr 15, 2009)

for freewares 

go to www.freewarefiles.com


----------



## casanova (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for Networx. Time to ditch another freeware I used NetMeter


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2009)

*WildBit Viewer*

*www.wildbit-soft.fi/FW_Images/screenshots.jpg

WildBit Viewer is compact & fast image viewer with slide show and editor. Eye catching interface within blazing fast folder, file list and thumbnail viewer. Viewer includes also Image Info with Image EXIF meta data JPEG and TIFF support and IPTC (IIMV4) information (like PhotoShop file info) from JPEG and TIFF, Thumbview has changeable views, sorting and thumbnail predefined sizes for fast thumbnail size setting. 

WildBit Viewer also includes shell toolbar, you can drop your favorite folder there and use it as an organizer. It also includes image compare. In Compare you can compare images side-by-side. In Favorites you can save list of favorite images and load list later on and you can create custom show in to Slide Show also that list you can edit with Custom Show List Editor. With Slide Show you can view images within 172 different transition effects. Slide Show includes now multi-monitor support for fast switching between two monitors. WildBit Viewer supports all major graphic formats including BMP, JPEG, JPEG 2000, GIF, PNG, PCX, TIFF, WMF and TGA (over 50 formats).

*www.wildbit-soft.fi/software.html


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 18, 2009)

any software like shaplus bcoz shaaplus is not working on my vista 64


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2009)

*Free PDF Editor - free PDF writer and creator*

*www.freepdfeditor.net/freepdfeditor_500x358.gif

Do you need create PDF documents? As one of the most popular exchange documents, PDF become one very important document format, but the process of creating PDF documents is not very easy for everyone, so this program "Free PDF Editor" be developed. This is one completely free and simple PDF editing and creating software, it can help you to create your pdf documents by yourself in minutes, no need any complex setting and knowledge about PDF format, handy and easy to use very much, specially for beginners.

Not need install any Acrobat software, such as PDF Reader, PDF Writer; not need install a visual pdf printer; not need install, all of this software is a stand alone execute file, you can it to your Flash USB disks, and run it anywhere as you like.

*www.freepdfeditor.net/


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 24, 2009)

I found the program Noob Killer, the most effective virus/spyware/trojan/malware removing tool. 

It is a small file made in VB only used for deleting viruses and malware forcibly. I am telling you my personal experience on it. Once my computer was infected by a boot.com virus, when I downloaded a exe file from dailykeys.com. As soon as it got executed my whole computer was shut down. After I restarted, I could find an Autoplay option when I right-click a drive. I had asked the question in Tech. QnA in this site, they told me delete the autorun.inf from the root of the drives. I searched them but could find them. I could see a folder named 'resycled' where the file was stored but neither the folder could be opened nor could it be deleted. Then I learnt about Noob Killer from a site. I downloaded it....There I could find a lot of options to wipe out the virus...
I tried to manually remove the folder from within there and it worked...
The folder was deleted and my computer was free from the Autorun virus. I could have used the 8-X kill option but I didn't use it coz I knew where the virus was located. 

Don't treat as an advertisement. I am telling you this because it is the great and most useful malware remover and as it is a freeware. 

You can go here for details: *www.freewarefiles.com/Noob-Killer_program_42299.html


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2009)

*GetGo Download Manager* 

*www.getgosoft.com/images/screenshots/main_window.gif

*"One-Click" Rich Media Download: FLV, ON2, WMV, AVI, MPG, MP4, WMA, MP3 and more ...*

GetGo Download Manager supports HTTP/FTP/MMS and integrates with IE and Firefox web browsers, which provides a seamless downloading experience. You can use GetGo easily download your favorite videos from YouTube, Myspace, Google Video, MetaCafe, DailyMotion, iFilm/Spike and any websites with embedded FLV flash videos with just "One-Click". Read more...

*Exteme Download Acceleration*

GetGo Download Manager accelerates download speed by splitting files into many blocks and then downloading them concurrently, which can result an increase in download speed up to 500%! Use GetGo to maximize your bandwidth and save your time.

*Customizible, Dockable and Themed GUI: powerful but easy to use*

GetGo Download Manager follows the latest trend of Mordern Graphical User Interface (GUI) on Windows. It comes with the New Office 2007 themed GUI by default. There are 12 different themes to choose from for your GetGo Main GUI Window layout. You can re-configure the sections (i.e. Panes) of the GetGo Main GUI Window the way you want. It is easy to use and configure for either starters or pros.

*Fully Compatible with Windows Vista, IE7.x and Firefox 3.x*

Smooth Vista User Access Control (UAC) and Internet Explorer 7 protected mode handling makes using GetGo Download Manager on Windows Vista painless. GetGo also integrates with latest version of Internet Explorer (7.x) and Firefox (3.x) from toolbar, context menu, to URL interception, providing a complete web surfing experience.

*FREE and Safe: Completely FREE!!! NO Adware!!! NO spyware!!!*

GetGo Download Manager is a FREEWARE and requires NO license code. You can configure GetGo to scan your downloaded files with your favourite Anti-Virus Software. GetGo also can shred the downloaded files when deleting them from disk to remove all traces.

www.getgosoft.com


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2009)

*PowerPro*

*www.freewarefiles.com/screenshot/powerpro.gif

PowerPro lets you take control of how you use Windows 95/98/NT/2000/XP. Run commands and configure your system any way you want. 

PowerPro gives you a compact and powerful launch bar, menu, and tray icon facility. But this is just the start. With a little experimenting with its configuration, you'll find that you can use PowerPro to change the way you work with your system. 

The source of its power is the way PowerPro integrates three capabilities: 

Running commands: Tool bars, tray icons, hot keys, mouse actions, menus, timer, scheduler. 

Controlling other program's windows: Close, minimize, maximize, roll-up to caption, tray minimize, position. 

Providing utility functions: Send keystrokes to programs, run commands when windows first open, virtual desktops, clipboard extender, keyboard macros, shutdown, show all folder files in a menu, sounds, wallpaper, and screensaver activation and randomization.

*powerpro.webeddie.com/


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 30, 2009)

Trick To Hide Files Inside A BMP Image


BMP Wrap is a simple and easy to use tool which lets you hide any file inside a valid .BMP shell i.e you can hide data file of any type inside a .bmp image and send it anywhere and recipient can extract that file using BMP Wrap.

*img54.imageshack.us/img54/5779/bmpwrapthumb4780709.th.png

With BMP Wrap you can send exe, dll and other types of files which you were not able to send as email attachment as the destination mail server will never be able to find out about the hidden file inside the .BMP image file.

BMP wrap temporarily hides a file inside a valid .BMP shell once hidden you can send the BMP file to any one. The program usage is quite simple, you can simply store the executable any where and drag the file you want to wrap/unwrap onto the BMPWrap Icon

Note: This program is completely free and does not contain any adware or malware et

*hcidesign.com/bmpwrap/bmpWrap.exe


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2009)

*Seven Transformation Pack*

*www.windowsxlive.net/assets/galleries/227/7tp_desktop.jpg

I've been thinking about Windows 7 transformation pack since pre-betas. However, I've been observing Windows 7 since pre-beta builds. I must admit that it didn't interest me that much for slightly UI changes and very few icons update. If I rush for first released packs, it'll be spammed with insignificant changes from real OS plus bloated stuff from prototype screenshots and become obsolete in no time. After waiting patiently for months, this moment is when it should exist.

*Features* :

Seven Transformation Pack will replace many of the resources in Windows XP/Windows Server 2003. It can change such things as: 

Boot screen
Welcome Screen / Logon Screen
New msstyles files (visual styles)
New desktop and file icons
New toolbar icons
Progress Dialogs
Sounds scheme
System Tray icons
New Wallpapers
Some Windows 7's popular features
And much more

Changes in Version 1.0 (From Vista Transformation Pack 9.0.1)
-Added Superbar tweaks for sleek and groupped taskbar item
-Added Windows 7 new wallpaper
-Added Windows 7 user pictures
-Fixed scrnrdr.exe application for being reported as malware
-Fixed WindowBlinds skin detection bug in Welcome Center
-Removed LClock as it doesn't fit new taskbar UI anymore
-Removed Styler toolbar as it becomes obsolete with ViSplore
-Removed VisualTooltip due to its glitches caused with the system
-Updated battery tray icon
-Updated logon screen with horizontal account list.
-Updated logon startup branding to Windows Seven
-Updated Vista Rainbar's default background to transparent (without border)
-Updated theming engine to apply themes and automatically
-Updated system to load/save configuration for Personalization
-Updated Transformation Destination information context for better understanding
-Updated TrueTransparency to version 1 with SevenStyle skin
-Updated user account's optimization settings
-Updated ViSplore with Windows Seven skin
-Updated ViStart to version 2.0 build 3468 (Native mode) with Windows Seven skin
-Updated visual styles to Windows 7 ones called "Windows Seven"
-Updated ViOrb to ViGlance (Superbar emulation)
-Updated Windows 7 icons
-Updated ViSplore and WinFlip to be safe applications

*www.windowsxlive.net/seven-transformation-pack


----------



## Akshay (May 2, 2009)

*MyFotoPad 1.0 	

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/7828/myfotopad9583494.th.jpg

MyFotoPad is Scrapbooking Software that is completely FREE. It does all the things you need in most scrapbooking functions without having to pay over the top prices for software that has half the functionality.

Features:

    * Write wherever you want anywhere you like
    * Draw anything you like just like pen and paper
    * Use and create your own collages for your pictures
    * Capture any Bit of the screen you need from the Web or Elsewhere
    * Have AUDIO recordings as part of your scrapbook
    * Change your Photos to Black and White
    * Give your Pictures a Sepia effect for a Dated look
    * Emboss your pictures to give that 3-D look
    * Create a Torn look on your pictures
    * Soften, Blur or Sharpen pictures at will
    * Lighten Darken and improve the contrast of your pictures
    * Convert your Scrapbooking to HTML pages 

Installation is not necessary. Just download and run the executable file. 

Requires .NET Framework 2.0

Download here
SIZE: 2.88 MB*


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2009)

*SmoothDraw*

*www.smoothdraw.com/images/smoothdraw_3.jpg

*www.smoothdraw.com/product/images/sd_shot3.jpg

"With SmoothDraw, you can forget about learning software tools, just start drawing with all your talents!"

Because of the economy crisis, we decided to make SmoothDraw a freeware. Enjoy the new version and happy drawing.  

SmoothDraw is an easy natural painting and digital free-hand drawing software that can produce high quality pictures. Support many kinds of brushes (pen, pencil, dry media, airbrush, bristle brush, image hose, etc.), retouch tools, layers, image adjustment, and many effects... Works great with tablets and Tablet PC.

*www.smoothdraw.com/


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2009)

*SCREEN2EXE*

*www.screen-record.com/images/screen2exe_box.jpg

This screen recorder creates instant screen demos, tutorials and presentations with the highest compression ratio in the world. With SCREEN2EXE or SCREEN2SWF, the 1M bytes FREE (or free to try) screen recorder, you can:

Record 

Record onscreen changes
Record mouse movement and clicking.
Record speech from microphone.
High speed. Capture up to 30 frames per seconds with 'Max' mode!


Edit 

Add text, image, annotation and mosaic into your recorded video. 
Add zoom in, focus, fade in/out effects.
Add delay or cut clips. 

Export 

EXE self-play file
Flash movie (SWF file) and AVI file. *(SCREEN2SWF)
Best quality and Scalable settings

The screen recorder allows you to set quality from lossless true color mode to lossy grayscale mode, which helps to get best trade-off between quality and file-size. 

The world's smallest movie files for fast sharing. 
Based on advanced, special designed SSCV2 codec, it may have the highest compression ratio in the world compared to other screen recorders. A smaller file is very important when you want to share your demo via the Internet. If you find another screen recorder that does better than us in compression, on the same contents and quality, please contact us

*www.screen-record.com/screen2exe.htm
*www.screen-record.com/dl/SCREXESetup.exe


----------



## Akshay (May 11, 2009)

^^ looks gr8. Wanted something similar.. .downloading..


----------



## jbohaj (May 11, 2009)

Hi, which is the good Software for Cloning, Backup the Data of entire Hard Disk , Partition by partition??

Also refer a good data compression tool to minimize its size on Hard disk.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 12, 2009)

jbohaj said:


> Hi, which is the good Software for Cloning, Backup the Data of entire Hard Disk , Partition by partition??
> 
> Also refer a good data compression tool to minimize its size on Hard disk.



Use *CloneZilla* for cloning and backup. (click name for link).

For compression, use 7-zip or some similar compression. Or use WinRAR.

But trust me, the time its going to take to compress several GB of data, you are much better off just writing the backup in multiple parts to DVDs or to an external drive. Unless you want to wait till tomorrow for compression to be done


----------



## thewisecrab (May 12, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Use *CloneZilla* for cloning and backup. (click name for link).
> 
> For compression, use 7-zip or some similar compression. Or use WinRAR.
> 
> But trust me, the time its going to take to compress several GB of data, you are much better off just writing the backup in multiple parts to DVDs or to an external drive. Unless you want to wait till tomorrow for compression to be done


Is it GUI-CLI based?
More importantly, is it n00b friendly?
I'm a n00b when it comes to such things, hence the question.


----------



## jbohaj (May 12, 2009)

Thanks, I hear Clonezilla for the 1st Time. Is it capable to Back Up different individual Folders?. and what about Norton Ghost?, as it is most popular.


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2009)

*DriveImage XML*

*www.runtime.org/images/dixml.gif

DriveImage XML is an easy to use and reliable program for imaging and backing up partitions and logical drives.

The program allows you to:
Backup logical drives and partitions to image files 
Browse these images, view and extract files 
Restore these images to the same or a different drive 
Copy directly from drive to drive 
Schedule automatic backups with your Task Scheduler

Image creation uses Microsoft's Volume Shadow Services (VSS), allowing you to create safe "hot images" even from drives currently in use. 

Images are stored in XML files, allowing you to process them with 3rd party tools. Never again be stuck with a useless backup! 

Restore images to drives without having to reboot. 

DriveImage XML is now faster than ever, offering two different compression levels. 

DriveImage XML runs under Windows XP, Windows Server 2003 and Windows Vista only. The program will backup, image and restore drives formatted with FAT 12, 16, 32 and NTFS. 

Two versions of DriveImage XML are available:

_Private Edition: Private home users are allowed to use the Private Edition of DriveImage XML without charge. You are allowed to install DriveImage XML on your home PC. You must not use DriveImage XML commercially. No support is provided for the Private Edition._

Commercial Edition: If you are a business or organization or use DriveImage XML commercially, you need to purchase the Commercial Edition. The Commercial Edition is available with 5, 10, 20, 50 and 100-user licenses. The first screen of the Commercial Edition can be customized to show your name, address, support numbers, etc. The buyer of the Commercial Edition is allowed to install the denominated number of copies of DriveImage XML on computers in its own organization or on customer's computers. Support is provided to the buyer of the Commercial Edition for the period of one year and for the number of support incidences specified at the time of purchase. You are entitled to free updates for one year from the time of purchase.

*www.runtime.org/driveimage-xml.htm

*Run Drive Image XML from a boot CD-ROM
*
*www.runtime.org/peb.htm


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2009)

*ESET SysInspector*

*www.freewarefiles.com/screenshot/esetsysinspector.jpg

ESET SysInspector is a free, state of the art diagnostic tool for Windows systems. It is also an integral part of ESET Smart Security 4 and ESET NOD32 Antivirus 4. It peers into your operating system and captures details such as running processes, registry content, startup items and network connections. Once a snapshot of the system is made, ESET SysInspector applies heuristics to assign a risk level for each object logged. Its intuitive graphical user interface enables the user to easily slice through the large volume of data using a slider to select objects of a particular color coded risk level for closer examination. ESET SysInspector is a convenient utility for the tool box of every IT expert and first responder.

*Key Features:*

Ability to generate and save a detailed log to be used by an IT expert or uploaded to an online forum for diagnosis

Option to exclude private, personal information from being saved in logs

Integrated Anti-Stealth technology allows discovering hidden objects (e.g. rootkits) in MBR, registry entries, drivers, services and processes

Ability to compare two existing logs for differences makes it easy to detect changes over time

Log entries are assigned a color code risk level for easy filtering Intuitive hierarchical navigation of logs

Fast and compact single file executable, ideal for first responders to run from a USB drive without lengthy installation

*www.eset.com/download/sysinspector.php


----------



## Akshay (May 27, 2009)

*Mobiwee Vista Gadget 1.0.0*

*img200.imageshack.us/img200/2931/mobiweevistagdgt6323111.jpg

This sleek, lightweight gadget will sit quietly in the Windows Sidebar, notifying you of all incoming calls, text messages (which you can respond to), allowing you to send any file, and locating your mobile device.
So far, the gadget works with Windows Mobile and Android devices with many more in the pipeline (Blackberry, Palm Pre, and a robust laptop client). For those looking for an OS agnostic backup/recovery/security solution, this is the answer.

Download here
SIZE: 199KB


----------



## icehot (May 27, 2009)

Video cutter
WWW.freevideocutter.com
Superb freeware--to cut videos from wmv, mp4, vob, mpeg.
Very fast.
If u disable the option of creating thumbnails (under options) it is still faster, but u must define the start time and end time


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2009)

*XVid*


*Overview*

Xvid is an open-source research project focusing on video compression and is a collaborative development effort. All code is released under the terms of the GNU GPL license.

The Xvid video codec implements MPEG-4 Simple Profile and Advanced Simple Profile standards. It permits compressing and decompressing digital video in order to reduce the required bandwidth of video data for transmission over computer networks or efficient storage on CDs or DVDs. Due to its unrivalled quality Xvid has gained great popularity and is used in many other GPLed applications, like e.g. Transcode, MEncoder, MPlayer, Xine and many more.


*Goals*

Xvid has been created to promote the adoption of open standards, namely MPEG-4 video, and to permit the interoperable creation and exchange of digital video between different software applications and a wide range of devices. 

A major goal of the project is to further trigger the creation of GPLed applications and to support the Free Software movement. Hence, the Xvid source code is published under the terms of the GNU General Public License, which requires that combined and derived works must be distributed as a whole under the GPL again. 

By sharing our research results and providing the source code of Xvid, we aim at creating a platform for students and interested engineers to exchange their visions and ideas. The Xvid project is targeted at further stimulating science and research in the area of digital image and video processing. In result, Xvid has become subject of university lectures and is also covered by scientific research papers from all over the world.

*Features*

Since being founded in 2001, the Xvid project focuses on MPEG-4 video compression. Early Xvid versions (0.9.x) implemented MPEG-4 simple profile (SP) de- and encoding. The Xvid 1.0 source tree introduced MPEG-4 advanced simple profile (ASP) compression including all advanced coding tools like B-frames, quarterpixel motion compensation and GMC. The upcoming development branch Xvid 2.0 adds support for MPEG-4 advanced video coding (AVC) de- and encoding up to High Profile and dramatically advances upon the compression performance of earlier Xvid versions.

he most outstanding feature of Xvid is the excellent picture quality it provides even at high compression ratios. A major emphasis of the project is put on research to achieve highest possible picture quality and novel algorithms have been developed that enable outstanding detail-richness and image fidelity. The Xvid codec is especially optimized towards offline, multi-pass compression for storage and archival purposes and has been found to deliver superior quality over any other MPEG-4 part 2 based codec by independent third parties. 

Xvid is primarily developed for PC (Linux, Windows) but also other popular platforms are supported such as Mac/iMac. Due to extensive algorithmic optimizations and specific support for latest PC processor extensions like SSE2/SSE3 SIMD instruction sets or dual-core/hyperthreading technology, Xvid provides highest performance video de- and encoding on modern PCs. The Xvid ASP and AVC de- and encoder provide highest performance on PC and enable HD resolution video processing on today's hardware. Hence, the Xvid codec library is frequently used in GPLed software players or encoder applications on Windows and Linux such as MPlayer or Transcode.

*Summary*
MPEG-4 Video Codec library

SP/ASP/AVC de-/encoding support

Open-source software released under GPL license

Optimized for highest picture quality and archival purposes

Primary platform PC (Windows and Linux)

High-performance due to extensive assembly optimizations

*www.xvid.org


----------



## Akshay (Jun 2, 2009)

*RunScanner 1.8.1.0

RunScanner is a completely free windows system utility which scans your system for all configured running programs. You can use runscanner to detect autostart programs, spyware, adware, homepage hijackers, unverified drivers and other problems.

You can import and export your results and let other people help you to solve your problems.

Features:

    * Scanning of 74 startup/hijack locations.
    * Fixing of invalid entries.
    * Saving and importing of .run files (all information available)
    * Marking of items - A user with problems can save the .run file, an expert can mark the items that need fixing and send the .run file back to the user.
    * Process killer: Kill multiple processes at once, Kill and rename, Kill and delete, Delete at next reboot
    * Host file editor.
    * Verification of file signatures.
    * MD5 hash calculation of files.
    * Online lookup of scanned entries.
    * Google lookup.
    * Regedit jump.
    * Explorer jump.
    * Whitelist filter.
    * Online rating of found entries bases on MD5 hash.
    * Save to text log file.
    * Online analysis of results. 

Warning: Runscanner requires advanced knowledge about Windows. If you delete an item, without knowing what it is, it can lead to major Windows problems. If you are not sure what to delete, post your Run file to a helper forum.

What's New in version 1.8.1.0:

    * Enhanced whitelisting
    * Minor bug fixes 

Download here
SIZE: 1.24MB
*


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2009)

*Game Booster*

*www.iobit.com/Images/gb.jpg

Designed to help optimize your PC for smoother, more responsive game play in the latest PC games with the touch of a button, Game Booster helps achieve the performance edge previously only available to highly technical enthusiasts. It works by temporarily shutting down background processes, cleaning RAM, and intensifying processor performance. That means you can keep all the features of Microsoft® Windows Vista® and XP® ready for when you need them, but turn them off when you are ready to get down to serious business – gaming. Game Booster makes it simpler to enjoy the latest games and take your experience to a new level. All systems go!

Key Benefits

1 Click
Game Booster is extremely easy to use. Its intuitive interface makes Game Booster the perfect tool for complete computer dummies. 

Speed up Game Play
Game Booster gives more CPU and RAM to your games, making your games running at the peak performance. 

Increase Gaming Stability
Game Booster prevents and avoids possible conflicts and incompatibility, by temporarily closing background processes and unnecessary Windows services.

Safe, Security, and Free
Game Booster does not overclock your hardware, does not change your Windows Registry and system settings. Game Booster is 100% freeware, without any virus, adware, and spyware.

*www.iobit.com/gamebooster.html


----------



## rollcage (Jun 3, 2009)

gr8 softwares... heres my addition if its not still there
Best program to automate adding ID3s/album art to untagged MP3s

*MusicBrainz Picard* - mp3 tagger .. tag ur mp3 now
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/d5/MusicBrainz_logo.png *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/63/MusicBrainz_Tagger.png/250px-MusicBrainz_Tagger.png

Picard is the next generation MusicBrainz tagging application. This new tagging concept is album oriented, as opposed to track/file oriented like the ClassicTagger was. Picard is written in Python, which is a cross-platform language, and makes use of cross-platform libraries - this allows the same code to run both on Windows, Linux and Mac OS X.

MusicBrainz Picard is a cross-platform MusicBrainz tag editor written in Python. Picard is intended to be the next generation of tagger for MusicBrainz, with a focus on album oriented (as opposed to track based) tagging and cross platform compatibility. Since version 0.7.0, MusicBrainz Picard supports automatic identifying of audio files through the MusicDNS service using the Open Fingerprint Architecture acoustic fingerprinting technology. Version 0.9.0 is a complete rewrite of the MusicBrainz Picard codebase, motivated by switch from wxPython to PyQt and Mac OS X support.
Supported file formats:
    * MP3, TTA (ID3)
    * Ogg Vorbis, FLAC, Speex (Vorbis comment)
    * Musepack, WavPack, OptimFROG, Monkey's Audio (APEv2 tag)
    * AAC, ALAC (MP4)
    * Windows Media Audio
    * WAV
MusicBrainz Picard is named after the character Captain Jean-Luc Picard from the TV series Star Trek: The Next Generation.

Download -->> 
	
	



```
*musicbrainz.org/doc/PicardDownload
```

 Latest Version - 0.11

Windows Installer
picard-setup-0.11.exe (6.5M)
(MD5: cddbb26d227d4a078936b8a8da551849)

Mac OS X Universal Binary (10.4+)
MusicBrainz Picard UB.dmg (49MB)
(MD5: 138c98757d365241c76259ad6e0e1c7f)

Ubuntu Install
sudo apt-get install picard

Source Code Tarball
picard-0.11.tar.gz (432K)
(MD5: 02ddcff3e201b2cf54f1b52b02d44fad) 

Plugin >> 
	
	



```
*musicbrainz.org/doc/Picard_Plugins
```


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2009)

^^ good one buddy though I use other softs I'll give it a try for sure


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 3, 2009)

rollcage said:


> gr8 softwares... heres my addition if its not still there
> Best program to automate adding ID3s/album art to untagged MP3s
> 
> *MusicBrainz Picard* - mp3 tagger .. tag ur mp3 now
> ...


I use Mp3tag v2.43, it seems to be more effective


----------



## rollcage (Jun 3, 2009)

@topgear
sure .. i think it uses that fingerprinting scan thats why its better than others, 

and you are doing gr8 work man. generally i just the surf this thread .. and check out many stuff that you have posted. today i though why not add somthing which i just found. and does that game booster reallly works? 

@thewisecrab
I have tried it but it doesnt not find the data on its own from the internet or may be i am not using it properly here. tell me if how to do that automatically. also the albumart., Its just faild to find the right thing or gave me so many options. on the other hand music braiz just shows 1 album for one song. also windows media player doesnt work all the time..

just try MusicBrainz for once..


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2009)

rollcage said:


> @topgear
> sure .. i think it uses that fingerprinting scan thats why its better than others,
> 
> and you are doing gr8 work man. generally i just the surf this thread .. and check out many stuff that you have posted. today i though why not add somthing which i just found. and does that game booster reallly works?
> ...



Yup, The game booster really works. It just turns off unnecessary services & programs loaded on memory. Though it will give you a list what service & programs you want close before actually closing anything. Tested it on vista home premium x64 & it worked like a charm 

& That MusicBrainz really does a good job on my music collection 
It find a album art of a 'Air Supply' album instantly


----------



## Akshay (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pazera Video Converters Suite 1.2

*img36.imageshack.us/img36/6201/pzvidcvtrsuite.th.jpg

Pazera Video Converters Suite is a collection of portable video converters which helps you to convert between almost all video formats like AVI, MPEG, MP4, MOV, WMV, FLV, M4V, 3GP. The package also includes specialized converters to convert audio and video files for Zune, iPod and PSP players. In addition, the collection contains audio extractor & converter, which allows you to extract audio tracks from video files and convert audio files between the most important audio formats (MP3, WMA, OGG, WAV, AAC, AC3, FLAC).

All converters have a very similar interface and they are simple to use, even for novice users.

To install, just extract archive Pazera_Video_Converters_Suite.zip to any folder on a hard disk or USB drive, then run StartPVCS.exe file.

Download here
SIZE: 29.74MB*


----------



## topgear (Jun 9, 2009)

^^ Thanks for this one buddy 
I've been using the audio conversion tool for long time. So it's time for using the video conversion tool


----------



## rollcage (Jun 9, 2009)

@topgear

Gamebooster works like a charm.. when I run it, it makes so much more, on windows7 .. my ram usage is reduced to 384MB only (if i close the firefox and azureus as well which are the most ram hungry). thats real good. 384mb/2GB brillient. and with one click every thing back to normal. wow. Where this product has been all these years. It should be right up there.  

@thewisecrab
I have to say MusicBrainz is good in auto mode, and if you need to manually edit multiple files  mp3 tag works good. but since my most of the files didnt have full info musicbrainz find the info even i dont know. so i am using both of them together now. Cheers


----------



## rollcage (Jun 11, 2009)

*for those who cant run Daemon Tools on Windows7, try this*

for those who cant run Daemon Tools on Windows7, try this 

*www.slysoft.com/img/logo/logo_t_vcd.gif*Virtual CloneDrive*

Download *www.slysoft.com/en/virtual-clonedrive.html

Virtual CloneDrive works and behaves just like a physical CD/DVD drive, 
however it exists only virtually. Image files generated with CloneDVD or 
CloneCD can be mounted onto a virtual drive from your hard-disk or
from a network drive and used in the same manner as inserting them
into a normal CD/DVD drive.

Probably the best virtual drive software, Virtual CloneDrive allows you 
to enjoy the freedom of a virtual drive and is completely free.
Features
    * Supports all common image formats such as ISO, BIN, CCD
    * Supports up to 8 virtual drives at the same time
    * Easy to use - just double-click an image file to mount as a drive
    * Virtual CloneDrive is freeware, you may use it at no cost.
*  * Working on Windows 7* 
*img504.imageshack.us/img504/3368/mwsnap005.jpg*img523.imageshack.us/img523/1311/mwsnap006.jpg
Added Advantage .. you can close your DVD rom tray with a click, 
and you dont need to try registery editing or anything.
it just do it by default. Very Good feature.


----------



## alwynrozario (Jun 17, 2009)

*Opera Unite: a Web server on the Web browser (and much more)*

*Take control of what you share online*

Opera Unite allows you to easily share your data: photos, music, notes and other files. You can even run chat rooms and host entire Web sites with Opera Unite. It puts the power of a Web server in your browser, giving you greater privacy and flexibility than other online services.

*Share with other Web browsers*

What if you use Opera at home, and a different Web browser at work? Opera Unite services can be accessed from any modern browser, including mobile browsers! At home, just select what you want to share, and you can view it later using your work Web browser without any problems.

*Integrated and extendable*

Simply enable Opera Unite when you start Opera, and you are ready to go. Find and install services with one click from our online catalog or easily create your own by using Web standards like HTML, CSS, JavaScript, SVG and AJAX.

*www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/963132d3ff.jpg

*Friends.. sorry about the image size *


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2009)

*ViGlance* - Windows 7 Superbar for Windows XP

*lee-soft.com/viglance/images/viglance_processgrouping_small.jpg

*Take control of your taskbar with process grouping *

ViGlance groups windows relative to their process. Each open application reserves its own space on the bar. Windows relative to that application are then grouped as children of that application on the bar. This keeps the taskbar clean and better organised into a more logical grouping system.

*Enjoy true 48x48 Vista/7 icons from your taskbar *

Normally Windows XP and Vista is only capable of showing 16x16 sized icons on the taskbar. Yet we tend to respond better to pictures than text. Meaning we rarely read the text labels on our taskbar. The ViGlance superbar displays full colour 48x48 icons making it quicker to identify and manage your tasks.


*Replace that ugly start button with a 7 Orb replica *

The start button in Windows XP isn’t very pretty; it’s too big and ugly and its horrible shade of green. ViGlance replaces that horrible oversized start button with a small and efficient start orb. Whilst at the same time delivering a smooth fade transitional rollover effect like that of Windows 7.


*"Glide effortlessly between tasks" - 7 Style transition effects*

“Information shouldn’t just appear on the screen to the user” (MSDN). ViGlance implements a transition effect system I call “Glide”. This is based somewhat on the Aero peak feature from Windows 7. Each group is dynamically resized via the glide animation to fit the size of the available information to be presented, allowing you to “Glide” between each group on the Super Bar.

*lee-soft.com/viglance/


----------



## Indyan (Jul 18, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> ZA(not a freeware) is a 100% Hack Proof firewall.


that isn't really true. ZA used to be excellent (2-3 years back). Its been outperformed by the likes of Comodo and OA.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2009)

*Risingware Exp+ Home*


With dual panels and tabs, Risingware Exp+ 2.0.b seamlessly integrates most  essential software into one, including a web browser based on Trident (IE) layout engine, a Windows Explorer replacement, and some handy utilities, to bring you fun and ultimate efficiency. It is available for both free use and paid use. 

In other words, Risingware Exp+ integrates a multi-process web browser, a dual-panel file manager, and utilities, which is a super explorer providing single access to your desktop,  the web and productivity.

*Featured Functions*
Dual-panel, multi-tabbed design
Interactive Start Page
Smart use of mouse (drag and drop, right-clicking)
Favorites management (Favorites, Groups)
Personalized toolbars (Function Key Toolbar, Fast Start Toolbar)

*Dual-panel File Manager*
File Compression Tool
Consecutive File Renamer
Image Previewer
File Content Previewer
File Split Tool

*IE-based Web Browser*
Multi-process and tabbed browsing
Multiple search
Create your personal search engines
Web Filter (Including Pop-up Blocker)
Integrate IE Accelerators and Search Providers
Drag and drop text search
Web page e-Mailer
RSS Reader

*Utilities*

Exp+ Basic Toolbox
Fast Start Genie
Boss Key
Window transparency tool

Exp+ Advanced Toolbox (Professional Edition only)
File Backup Tool
Directory Synchronizer
Batch File Renamer

*www.risingware.com/en/index.html


----------



## topgear (Aug 8, 2009)

*Free Audio Converter*

*www.dvdvideosoft.com/img2/screenshots/AudioConverter.png

Free Audio Converter converts different audio file formats, including mp3, wav, m4a, aac, wma, ogg.

Each format is provided with a corresponding profile kit and a preset editor in order to make a personalized preset. So you can create new presets, delete and edit the old ones (change the current parameters).

Free Audio Converter goes with both a single and a batch mode support.

Supports XP and Vista.

Free Audio Converter contains no spyware or adware. It's clearly free and absolutely safe to install and run.

*www.dvdvideosoft.com/download/FreeAudioConverter.exe


----------



## Akshay (Aug 8, 2009)

*WordPress 2.8.3 Final 	

*img80.imageshack.us/img80/6915/wordpress2.th.gif

WordPress is a free and useful state-of-the-art semantic personal publishing platform with a focus on aesthetics, web standards, and usability. What a mouthful. WordPress is both free and priceless at the same time.

More simply, WordPress is what you use when you want to work with your blogging software, not fight it.

To get started with WordPress, set it up on a web host for the most flexibility or get a free account on WordPress.com.
WordPress is a powerful personal publishing platform, and it comes with a great set of features designed to make your experience as a publisher on the Internet as easy, pleasant and appealing as possible.

Requirements:

    * PHP version 4.2 or greater
    * MySQL version 3.23.23 or greater 

Download here
SIZE: 2.25MB
*


----------



## topgear (Aug 9, 2009)

*Copy changed files*

*www.copychangedfiles.com/CopyChangedFiles.png

The copy changed files tool is a free program that lets you copy changed files from one directory tree to another.

The program only copies changed files, leaving all other files behind.

Features :

Copy changed files only
Multi threaded
Append current date to destination directory for easy version maintenance
Set from directory
Set to directory
Set the from date, to scan for files changed after that date
Maintain directory structure in destination directory

*www.copychangedfiles.com/


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2009)

*SynthFont*

SynthFont is a program for playing midi files using SoundFonts. A midi file is different from - for instance - a MP3 file in that the file does not contain any audio data. The file is a collection of notes and instructions for how to play them. SynthFont combines this data with the audio data in a SoundFont to produce ("render") an audio version of the song.

*www.synthfont.com/


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2009)

*TweakStar* - Recommended

*www.freewarefiles.com/screenshot/tweakstar.jpg

The TweakStar is instantaneous, smart, trustworthy and yet easy-to-use Windows tweaking application.

TweakStar offers a results-oriented solution in tuning the PC system to the optimal performance, maximal flexibility and reliability for each user.

*Features:*

Allows you to fine-tune System and Hardware settings 
Provides the variety of Applications configuration and customization tweaks 
Windows XP, Windows Vista compatibility

*tweakstar.com/


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2009)

*FlashQard * - A Must Have IMO

*flashqard-project.org/img/screenShot1.gif

FlashQard is an educational software to improve your learning process. It is designed to help you learn not only a new language but anything that can be learnt! 

This aim is achieved by using the widely used method, called Leitner System, and the idea of "different card types for different purposes". 

Leitner System (proposed by Sebastian Leitner in the 1970s) is one the most efficient methods for learning. Which allows you to focus on the most difficult flashcards and not waste your time on what you have already learnt. 

FlashQard is developed to combine the immense power of computers and the power of Leitner System.

*Features*

Free and open source software (GPL License).
Arranges flashcards in different categories.
Different types of flashcard for different purposes.
An advanced text editor for editing rich text.
Infinite number of images can be inserted inside each flashcard.
An image editor embedded inside the text editor (NEW)
Can fetch appropriate images from internet (Google images).
Unicode support.
Can save all flashcards (even images) within a single file in XML format.
Therefore, it can be carried and used elsewhere.
Supports KVTML and CSV file formats.
Import and merge other files.
Records every answer to each flashcard for analysis.
[Auto]Pronounce as you go through your cards ("espeak" program should be installed).
Displays you which flashcards should be reviewed during the session (but it doesn't persuade you to review only those).
Fully customizable review.
Search for flashcards (title/contents. Regular Expressions are also supported).
Drag and drop cards, images, text from anywhere
Available for GNU/Linux and MS Windows.
Available in other languages.

*flashqard-project.org/


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2009)

*RapidTyping* - _A must have IMO_

*www.rapidtyping.com/img/download-touch-typing-tutor.png

Learn how to use your keyboard in a fun and entertaining way for absolutely free. Rapid Typing Tutor is designed to teach adults and kids to use their computer keyboard more efficiently than ever. Learning to type is fun with the typing game included with Rapid Typing Tutor, while its extensive training statistics and customized lessons are rarely seen in the much more expensive products.

*Full Feature List* : *www.rapidtyping.com/features.html

*www.rapidtyping.com/


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2009)

*Danys Virtual Drum*

A realistic drum simulator that features a number of effects and allows you to record your drum session. 

*Features*:

Is totally free! 
Various key sets for all! 
Realistic sound effects! 
Nice graphics effects! 
Contains a lot of musical bases! 
You can record your video or your song!

*danysvirtualdrum.forumfree.net/


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2009)

*Microsoft Security Essentials *

Microsoft Security Essentials provides real-time protection for your home PC that guards against viruses, spyware, and other malicious software. 

Microsoft Security Essentials is a free download from Microsoft that is simple to install, easy to use, and always kept up to date so you can be assured your PC is protected by the latest technology. It’s easy to tell if your PC is secure — when you’re green, you’re good. It’s that simple.

Microsoft Security Essentials runs quietly and efficiently in the background so that you are free to use your Windows-based PC the way you want—without interruptions or long computer wait times.

*Features:*

Comprehensive malware protection 
Simple, free download* 
Automatic updates 
Easy to use

*www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/


----------



## iBot (Oct 7, 2009)

How can you miss The GIMP, Visual Studio Express?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 7, 2009)

is there any free or open source software yet free to use alternate for autocad and any 3d software as good as maya or max.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 7, 2009)

don't know an alternate to autoCAD but you can use blender in place of max/maya....though its not as featured as max or maya.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 7, 2009)

ok, I knew of blender, other than this


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2009)

_*Panda USB Vaccine 1.0.1.4*_ - _A Must Have IMO_

*research.pandasecurity.com/blogs/images/usbvaccine/usbvaccine.jpg

Panda USB Vaccine is a free utility from Panda Security Research which helps prevent malware infections due to the autorun feature of Windows Operating Systems. Once executed the user can choose two types of vaccinations: Computer Vaccination or USB Drive Vaccination. 

USB Vaccine allows users to vaccinate their PCs in order to disable autorun completely so that no program from any USB/CD/DVD drive (regardless of whether they have been previously vaccinated or not) can auto-execute. This is a really helpful feature as there is no user friendly and easy way of completely disabling autorun on a Windows PC. 

Panda USB Vaccine can be used on individual USB drives to disable its autorun.inf file in order to prevent malware infections from spreading automatically. When applied on a USB drive, the vaccine permanently blocks an innocuous AUTORUN.INF file, preventing it from being read, created, deleted or modified. Once applied it effectivelly disables Windows from automatically executing any malicious file that might be stored in that particular USB drive. The drive can otherwise be used normally and files (even malware) copied to/from it, but they will be prevented from opening automatically. Panda USB Vaccine currently only works on FAT & FAT32 USB drives. Also keep in mind that USB drives that have been vaccinated cannot be reversed except with a format.

*research.pandasecurity.com/archive/Panda-USB-and-AutoRun-Vaccine.aspx


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2009)

Disktective

*www.disktective.com/images/disktective1_400.jpg

Running out of disk space? Don't know what's eaten it? Then run Disktective, our award-winning disk-reporting tool, to trace used-up space on your system.

With Disktective you can find out the real size of your directories and distribution of used space inside them. Each directory may contain hundreds of subdirectories each containing many files. Simply run Disktective and let Disktective create a complete report displaying the real sizes of all directories and their containing subdirectories.

*www.treepad.net/download/disktec.zip


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2009)

_CD brochure builder_

*www.dvdcatalogues.co.uk/picts/cdshop.jpg

Powerful, unique features :

» Quality CD brochures, catalogues or training manuals in less time and for less cost. 

» Simply drag and drop your content into folders to build a multimedia CD-ROM or use the CD Editor software to makes it even faster and easier. 

» Absolutely no programming required.

» Combine and deliver all types of information including video (.avi, .mpg), pictures (.jpg & .gif), text (.rtf), sound (.wav, .mp3, .wma), Adobe *.pdf files, Power Point *.ppt, website *.htm, Word *.doc, Excel *.xls and any stand alone *.exe files.

» Distribution by CD-ROM, DVD, Memory stick, LAN or eBusiness card is cheap, fast and efficient.

We challenge you to find a program that is easier to use, or gives better results in less time.

*www.dvdcatalogues.co.uk/


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2009)

*Arclab Dir2HTML* - _Freeware Directory to HTML Converter_

*www.arclab.com/img/dir2html/dir2html-screenshot.jpg

Arclab Dir2HTML is a directory to HTML index converter which builds a html index file out of directory structures and files on your harddisk.

Dir2HTML supports recursive indexing, can create sub-sections for each subfolder within the index file and link files for online and offline projects using a custom link-prefix.

Software Features and Options

Convert a Directory Structure and Files to a single HTML File

Include Subfolders (recursive)

Create Subsection for each Subfolder or hide Subfolders

Create HTML Sitemaps (in .htm Format)

Mask (Search Files)

Link files using a custom Link-Prefix

Add a Back-Link

Add Size

Add Date

Add Description Cell

Add Summary (include total size and number of files)

Lowercase Files and Folders

Uppercase Files and Folders

Convert Spaces in Links to %20

Custom Page-Title

Table Align and Width

Custom Fonts and Colors


*www.arclab.com/products/dir2html/


----------



## icehot (Dec 12, 2009)

Good freeware for partition management, rescuekit, drive backup
*www.paragon-software.com/free/


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2009)

*Panda SafeCD 3.4.3.5* - A Must Have IMO

*research.pandasecurity.com/blogs/images/safecd/boot1.jpg

We just released Panda SafeCD version 3.4.3.5. This useful utility comes in handy when you need to clean a friend's PC (or your own) from a malware infested state. It is specially useful for detecting and disinfecting malware infections which give regular AV products running within Windows a hard time.

Features :
Automatic detection and removal of all types of malware.
Boot from CD or USB stick.
Supports using updated signature files.
Supports 13 languages.
Supports both FAT and NTFS drives.

The download consists of an ISO. You can either burn this into a CD/DVD or alternatively create a more convenient Boot USB stick by using something like the Universal Netboot Installer (UNetbootin). 

In order to use a more updated signature database, the Panda SafeCD searches the registry for installed Panda applications that use the regular pav.sig file signature format. If you want Panda SafeCD to use a more updated signature file simply make sure there is an installed Panda product (normally in C:\Program Files\Panda Security) with an updated pav.sig file. If the Panda SafeCD finds a more recent pav.sig than the one included in the ISO, it will use the more updated one. 

For a more recently updated signature database file download pav.sig from this blog. Remember this signature file is for tests only and updated on a "whenever-I-feel-like-it" basis, so it should not be used for production systems. For critical situations and to disinfect production systems use our regular signature file which gets updated at least once a day.

*research.pandasecurity.com/panda-safecd-3-4-3-5-released/


----------



## icehot (Feb 23, 2010)

CD Burning 
Burning CDs can never be simpler. Rightclick on a folder and burn.
*www.exploreburn.com/Files/ExploreBurnSetup.exe
Though it claims to write DVD, I feel it is not good for DVDs but superb for CDs.
Another good one is burnaware-*www.burnaware.com/downloads.html


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2010)

*Moo0 TimeStamp* - Modify File Timestamp

*www.moo0.com/software/TimeStamp/images/default/free/001_x.gif


Moo0 TimeStamp lets you easily modify timestamp of files / folders. 

Using this software, you can easily modify "Created", "Modified" and "Accessed" time of single / multiple files through setting specific time, by offset, or time zone setting. If you participate in open source projects over sea, or simply want to fake timestamp of some files, this software may be what you have been looking for.

*www.moo0.com/software/TimeStamp/download/free/


----------



## chitvan (Mar 4, 2010)

the freewares i use....
OpenOffice with PDF editor extension,
*www.openoffice.org/


TextMaker Viewer
Supported file formats:
.docx, .docm Microsoft Word 2007
.sxw OpenOffice.org/StarOffice Text
.dotx, .dotm Microsoft Word 2007 templates
.rtf Rich Text Format
.doc Microsoft Word 6.0 up to Word 2007
.psw Pocket Word (Pocket PC)
.dot Microsoft Word templates 6.0 up to 2007
.pwd Pocket Word (Handheld PC)
.tmd TextMaker 6.0 up to 2010
.htm/html HTML documents
.odt OpenDocument Text
.txt Text files (DOS, Windows, Unicode, UTF-8)
allows pdf maker too like OoO
*www.officeviewers.com/


Photoscape for framing,watermarking,cropping & editing...etc...
*www.photoscape.org/ps/main/download.php


Yepic its a yahoo chat client....pidgin allows chat but we cant access yahoo rooms,while yepic allows room accessibility ...its small & much better than yahoo messenger... 
*smartyinternet.com/2009/12/free-download-yepic-version-1-0-25-55-yahoo-messenger-chat-client/


Developer tools for PHP,C/C++,JAVA......
*www.eclipse.org/downloads/


----------



## celldweller1591 (Mar 30, 2010)

Free Office suite : OpenOffice.org is a good office suite linux , mac & windows. Latest stable release is OOo 3.2
visit *www.openoffice.org/ for details .


----------



## insaneYLN (Apr 16, 2010)

Amazing thread Akshay :C_cool:

Keep up the good work 

i wanted a Freeware that will allow me to download Youtube videos & subsequently play them without having the need of converting them into another format.


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2010)

*Xilisoft Download YouTube Video* - _The Best Youtube Video Download Application_

*www.xilisoft.com/images/screenshot/x-download-youtube-video2.jpg

*Features :*

Completely free software for downloading YouTube videos

Download YouTube HD videos

Download YouTube FLV video files directly from Internet Explorer's right-click menu or built-in browser

Newly supports downloading videos from YouTube after their website update on Mar. 31st, 2010

Batch download YouTube Videos at High Speeds

Use Built-in Browser to Browse and Download YouTube Videos

Free Download YouTube Videos via Proxy Server

*www.xilisoft.com/downloads/x-download-youtube-video2.exe


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 1, 2010)

Thats a nice one but i guess its a Minitube lookalike !


----------



## icehot (May 26, 2010)

See which folder is occupying more space-Use one of the links

*www.thummerer-software-design.de/download/GetFoldersizePortable.zip
*www.allsync.de/download/GetFoldersizePortable.zip
*www.allsync.biz/download/GetFoldersizePortable.zip


----------



## karthikalex (Dec 31, 2010)

advance happy new year comrades..

please visit this site and check your password strength

Password Strength Checker

eicar - Home  

this will check if your system security software is worthless or priceless

have a great day


----------



## Journey (Jan 18, 2011)

*www.fiberdownload.com/4_screenshoot_large/JDownloader-1.png

Jdownloader will be my first contribution to this thread.
Its an opensource Java platform that simplifies downloading from places like rapidshare and megaupload (all users not only premium!)

Here you can find more info and links to DL it:
Download JDownloader 0.9.580 Free - Download manager for Rapidshare or Megaupload - 19655

Enjoy!


----------



## paroh (Jan 23, 2011)

LibreOffice 
Home  LibreOffice

LibreOffice is the free power-packed Open Source personal productivity suite for Windows, Macintosh and Linux, that gives you 6 feature-rich applications for all your document production and data processing needs: Writer, Calc, Impress, Draw, Math and Base


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2011)

foobar2000 is an advanced
freeware audio player for the
Windows platform. Some of the
basic features include full unicode
support, ReplayGain support and
native support for several popular
audio formats.


Main features
Supported audio formats: MP3,
MP4, AAC, CD Audio, WMA, Vorbis,
FLAC, WavPack, WAV, AIFF,
Musepack, Speex, AU, SND... and
more with additional components.
Gapless playback.
Full unicode support.
Easily customizable user interface
layout.
Advanced tagging capabilities.
Support for ripping Audio CDs as
well as transcoding all supported
audio formats using the Converter
component.
Full ReplayGain support.
Customizable keyboard shortcuts.
Open component architecture
allowing third-party developers to
extend functionality of the player.

Download- 
Download foobar2000 and optional components


----------



## Journey (Feb 4, 2011)

Another couple of good freeware programs. Avira and Ccleaner.

First avira antivir, free and you can update avira more often than any other antivirus. 
Found here: Avira anti-virus for home and for business

Also

Ccleaner, helps you clean your registry, temporary files and generally speed your PC by removing junk files.
Found here: CCleaner - Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download

Both 100% free and safe.


----------



## Ron (Feb 23, 2011)

My harddisk is full of duplicate songs and pics.. I want to delte them..Pls list a software which could do tht...thnks


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ here you go :

Auslogics Duplicate File Finder :
Find duplicate files with Auslogics Duplicate File Finder


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 1, 2011)

Convert, Read Any Format Of eBooks.Calibre is a freeware of 38.7 MB only. Some of the functions that can be performed with this tool are library management, convert format of the ebooks, synchronisation of the ebooks with the reader devices and many others.


*i.imgur.com/iFGKd.png

Download


----------



## reddead (Mar 2, 2011)

guys need a freeware to organize music....auto correct tags,names,genre....
dont suggest PICARDZ....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 2, 2011)

reddead said:


> guys need a freeware to organize music....auto correct tags,names,genre....
> dont suggest PICARDZ....



media monkey free...


----------



## Ron (Mar 12, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ here you go :
> 
> Auslogics Duplicate File Finder :
> Find duplicate files with Auslogics Duplicate File Finder




Thanks Bro but it does not work upto the mark....
Many of my PDF files are still undetected...In additon it checks if the file has same name or not


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2011)

^^ two more for you 

Easy Duplicate Finder
Easy Duplicate File Finder - Remove Duplicate Files

Duplicate File Finder 1.0.2.7
Duplicate File Finder 1.0.2.7 - Free Download. Freeware duplicate fle finder.


----------



## sygeek (May 13, 2011)

A very very useful software which can prove to be a life saver in case your computer goes bezerk or if you want to configure your hardware. It contains a set of tools to configure the hardware and available collectively as a LiveCD.

Ultimate Boot CD (UBCD)


----------



## sygeek (Jun 6, 2011)

Didn't want to make a new thread for this, so here it is:

*DCTCP​*


Spoiler



*www.stanford.edu/~alizade/Site/DCTCP_files/shapeimage_1.png​
*Overview*

DCTCP is an enhancement to the TCP congestion control algorithm for data center networks. It leverages Explicit Congestion Notification (ECN), a feature which is increasingly becoming available in modern data center switches. DCTCP sources extract multi-bit feedback on congestion from the single-bit stream of ECN marks by estimating the fraction of marked packets. In doing so, DCTCP sources react to the extent of congestion, not just the presence of congestion as in TCP.  This finer level of control allows DCTCP to operate with very low buffer occupancies while simultaneously achieving high throughput. 

*www.stanford.edu/~alizade/Site/DCTCP_files/droppedImage.png​_Figure: Queue length measured on a Broadcom 1Gbps switch. Two long flows are launched from distinct 1Gbps ports to a common 1Gbps port. For DCTCP, the marking threshold, K, is set to 20 packets (30KBytes) at the switch. Both TCP and DCTCP achieve full throughput in the experiment._​


*Linux Download:*
A DCTCP patch (version 1.0.0) is now available. The patch applies to Linux 2.6.38.3.
dctcp-2.6.38.3-rev1_0_0.tar.gz


----------



## warrior047 (Jul 1, 2011)

My contribution is HWiNFO32 Download

There are 64 bit versions also available.

HWiNFO32™ - A powerful system information tool for Windows FREEWARE 

  Comprehensive hardware information
  System health monitoring (Thermal, Voltage, Fan, Power)
  Table, Logfile, Graph, Tray, Gadget, LG LCD reporting
  Basic benchmarks
  Text, CSV, XML, HTML, MHTML report formats
  Periodical updates
  Windows 9x/2000/XP/Vista/Server 2003/2008/Windows 7
  Platform: 32-bit (IA-32), 64-bit (x64, IA-64)
  Available as HWiNFO32 SDK (Custom Client) !


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ yep, that's a great app 

another good temp monitoring app is *HWmonitor* - it has a free version 



> HWMonitor is a hardware monitoring program that reads PC systems main health sensors : voltages, temperatures, fans speed.
> 
> The program handles the most common sensor chips, like ITE® IT87 series, most Winbond® ICs, and others. In addition, it can read modern CPUs on-die core thermal sensors, as well has hard drives temperature via S.M.A.R.T, and video card GPU temperature.



CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## Ron (Jul 2, 2011)

I have two computer and a wireless laptop connected with a TD - W8901G 54M Wirless ADSL2+ Modem Router..I want to block adult content and pornography from small kids who are now days spending a fair amount of their computer time surfing Facebook. Therefore please suggest me a reliable software which would block those content.
Thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello Ron

You can use a software called Net Nanny. It should do your work well
Internet Filter, Parental Controls & Filter Software | Net Nanny


Also this Google search to help you-
how to block adult content - Google Search


----------



## Ron (Jul 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Hello Ron
> 
> You can use a software called Net Nanny. It should do your work well
> Internet Filter, Parental Controls & Filter Software | Net Nanny
> ...




Thanks Bro
Net Nanny is a not freeware..
And dude before posting i had done my homework too but when it comes to software you need some consult as they might have a drawback..I need to impelent this as soon as possible as i m going away from home for a month or so.


Bro i was thinking to to use OPENDNs?? Wht u suggest


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2011)

^^ try this 

*K9 Web Protection* Features :

Block web sites in more than 70 categories, including pornography, gambling, drugs, violence/hate/racism, malware/spyware, phishing

Force SafeSearch on all major search engines

Set time restrictions to block web access during designated times

Configure custom lists for "always allow" and "always block"

Override a web page block with password

Trust the enhanced anti-tampering, even children can't break

View easy reports to monitor and control web activity

Real-time categorization of new adult and malicious sites

Best free parental controls software/internet filter available

Compatible with Windows or Mac machines

K9 Web Protection - Free Internet Filter and Parental Control Software | Free Internet Filtering and Parental Controls Software


----------



## Ron (Jul 3, 2011)

thnks dude...Works Well..
Do you know any software which configures such settings in Router also...
What Do you Suggest for DNS...I tried Open DNS worked well but made my net slow


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2011)

^^ you're welcome bro 

Don't know about any app which will configures such settings in Router.

For free DNS servers take a look at this page and choose your pick 
Free Fast Public DNS Servers List


----------



## nishantraj88@gmail.com (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks great list


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2011)

*Winmount* is a powerful windows utility which is dedicated to managing files and disks impressively and conveniently. It's a compression tool, also a virtual disk tool ( Mount RAR ZIP MOU and CD DVD HDD images as virtual disk/folder ). The most characteristic feature is virtualizing compressed archives. That is mounting compressed archives to a virtual disk or a virtual folder without decompression, all actions are taken in a virtual path, protect hard disk, save space.

Supported formats: MOU, RAR, ZIP, 7Z, CAB, ARJ, ISO, GZ, BZ2, TAR, WIM, ISO, BIN, BWT, MDS/MDF, NRG, IMG, ISZ, CUE, CCD, APE, FLAC, WV, VHD, VDI, VMDK.

WinMount - Free Edition


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2011)

*Rainmeter* is a desktop customization platform. Through Rainmeter, you can enhance your Windows computer at home or work with skins: handy, compact applets which float freely on your desktop, much like Windows Sidebar gagdgets, or dashboard widgets for the Mac. Rainmeter skins provide you with useful information at a glance. It's easy to keep an eye on your system resources, like memory and battery power, or your online data streams, including email, RSS feeds, and weather forecasts. Many skins are even functional: they can record your notes and to-do lists, launch your favorite applications, and send your tweets to Twitter - all in a clean, unobtrusive interface that you can rearrange and customize to your liking.

Rainmeter.net


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2011)

*SimpleSysInfo* - Simple retrieve information from your computer. Retrieved information can be send everywhere by selecting the email button. It's possible to print the information and save it to a text file. SimpleSysInfo also supports creating a HTML file which is less hard to read.

*www.wieldraaijer.nl/download/SimpleSysInfo/SimpleSysInfo.exe

*Wireshark* is the world's foremost network protocol analyzer. It lets you capture and interactively browse the traffic running on a computer network. It is the de facto (and often de jure) standard across many industries and educational institutions. 

Wireshark development thrives thanks to the contributions of networking experts across the globe. It is the continuation of a project that started in 1998.

Wireshark · Go deep.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 13, 2011)

Wonderful freewares Topgear . Well done !

PS : Added your blog to my rss !


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2011)

^^ you're welcome buddy - always searching for quality and useful freeware apps


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2011)

AutoTrace - converts bitmap to vector graphics ( this app is bit old but still it useful to many ) 

AutoTrace


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2011)

*Xyvos System Explorer 1.0*

Xyvos System Explorer is a sophisticated system information utility .It shows running process, active TCP /UDP connections and Autorun entries from registry .Xyvos System Explorer displays helpful information about the processes including process name, Path, PID,Company name, Authenticode signed etc. If you are connected to network, it shows process connecting to outside of your network.

Xyvos system explorer provides a better way to find out hidden spywares and other potentially unwanted software in your computer. 	

• Process Explorer
• TCP/UDP Connection Viewer
• Autorun Entries

*www.xyvos.com/tools.htm


----------



## jagdish (Sep 1, 2011)

Akshay, it is simply old version now it is rebranded as threatfire from pctool


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 3, 2011)

Dropbox


Dropbox is a Web-based file hosting service operated by Dropbox, Inc. that uses cloud storage to enable users to store and share files and folders with others across the Internet using file synchronization. It was founded in 2007 by MIT graduates Drew Houston and Arash Ferdowsi as a Y Combinator startup.[5]
There are both free and paid services, each with varying options.[6] In comparison to similar services, Dropbox offers a relatively large number of user clients across a variety of desktop and mobile operating systems. There are a number of versions across many operating systems, including versions for Microsoft Windows, Mac OS X, and Linux (official and unofficial),[7] as well as versions for mobile devices, such as Android, Windows Phone 7, iPhone, iPad and BlackBerry, and a web-based client for when no local client is installed. Dropbox uses the freemium financial model and its free service provides 2 GB of free online storage. Users who refer Dropbox to others can gain up to 10 GB of free storage.[8] The service's major competitors include Box.net, CrashPlan, Egnyte, Mozy, SugarSync, TitanFile, Ubuntu One, Windows Live SkyDrive, ZumoDrive,[9][10] SpiderOak and Wuala.


Very Good and usefull software.
*www.dropbox.com/


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2011)

*TSR Watermark Image* - Free for personal use

If you want to watermark your photos, you can use either text or another picture as the source of the watermark. If you want to add the watermark to the background, you can set the logo or the text to be more or less transparent, and place it wherever you want the watermark to be on the image.

Features

Multilanguage support, Armenian, English, German, Italian, Vietnamese, Japanese, Hungarian, Czech, Romanian, Serbian, Spanish, Finnish, French, Hebrew, Dutch, Portuguese (Brazilian & Portugal), Chinese (Simplified & Traditional), Indonesian, Russian and Danish is supported.

Add multiple watermarks to each image.

Save each images at multiple output folders, this way you can easyli generate thumbnails etc. in one run.

Add text watermark that is either normal, embossed, chiseled or watermarked with a border.

Automatically rotate the watermarked picture based on the orientation EXIF tag - this is written to the image by many modern cameras.

Add the text used to watermark the image to the EXIF information in the resulting file.

Keep or drop EXIF information in jpeg files (Camera model/lense model/etc. etc.)

Output the watermarked photo to JPEG, TIFF, PNG, BMP, GIF file format.

Specify the quality of the watermarking output when saving as jpeg images

Angle the text you use for your photo watermarking

Insert background watermark in digital images, pictures, photos

Resize images while watermarking the image/photo

Watermark your photos using either another image, photo or picture

Watermark your photos using your own text in the color and style you want to.

Maintain directory structure in destination directory or combine all batch watermarked images into one directory

Skip or overwrite existing watermarked images/photos in destination directory

Command line option to automatically load a profile and batch watermark all photos.

Automatically check for new version of the TSR Watermark Image Software

You can even use this program instead of photoshop to watermark your images, this is a quicker and more easy way of getting a watermark on all your images. Also use the watermarked image in Word, Excel or images used in pdf files can be made with this watermarking software.

This image watermark software works with Windows XP, Windows server 2003, Windows Vista, Windows server 2008, Windows 7 - with .NET framework 2.0 or higher installed.

TSR Watermark Image Software - Photo protection using watermarks, freeware for personal use.


----------



## topgear (Oct 11, 2011)

*Yawcam*

Yawcam is a shortening for Yet Another WebCAM software, and that's exactly what it is 
More precise Yawcam is a webcam software for windows written in java. The main ideas for Yawcam are to keep it simple and easy to use but to include all the usual features.

Yawcam is completely free to use! ...but if you find this software useful, please consider to make a donation.


* Yawcam features:*

 .: Video streaming
 .: Image snapshots
 .: Built-in webserver
 .: Motion detection
 .: Ftp-upload
 .: Text and image overlays
 .: Password protection
 .: Online announcements for communities
 .: Scheduler for online time
 .: Time lapse movies 
 .: Run as a Windows service
 .: Multi languages

Yawcam - Yet Another Webcam Software


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 11, 2011)

Rainmeter and Yawcam are the only worthwhile softwares listed on this page. Thanks.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 11, 2011)

Visualizer Photo Resize
Free for Personal Use

Visualizer Photo Resize is a batch resizer, converter and optimizer, that is designed to handle all your photos and graphic documents (JPEG, GIF, PNG, BMP, TGA, TIFF, PSD, PSP). Visualizer Photo Resize even allows users to easily embed a text watermark in the batch process.

You can modify the alignment of your watermark and manually enter the edge position. You can change the font, font size and font color, and you can change the transparency of the font. Visualizer Photo Resize will also let you draw your images directly on a background canvas, so you never have to worry about different ratios for your images.

Included with this free software you will find an optimization report that will help you get a great view of what Visualizer Photo Resize can really do for you and your images.


Download Visualizer Photo Resize 6.1 Free - Powerful JPG Photo Manager for resizing multiple digital images - Softpedia


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2011)

*Umile Encoder* is a multimedia format conversion program that supports iPod, iPad, iPhone, Cell Phone, Game Consoles and other various devices. This program provides the user-friendly interface that enables you to convert various file format with ease. 

Video Input Format: MPEG-1, MPEG-2, MPEG-4 (Divx, OpenDivx, DivXS, Xvid), MPEG-4 AVC(H.246) Windows Media Video 7/8/9 (WMV 1/2/3), RealVideo 1.0/2.0/3.0/4.0, Intel Indeo 3.1/3.2/4.1/5.0, H.263, ASF, FLV. 

Video Output Format: H.264, H.263, FLV, Xvid, MPEG-4(Divx, OpenDivx), MS MPEG-4 v2/v3, MP4V, MP43, MP4. 

Audio Input Format: MPEG layer 1/2/3, AC3, DTS(Dolby Digital), AAC(MPEG-4 audio), Windows Media Audio v1/v2/v3, AMR-NB/AMR-WB, QCELP, EVRC. 

Audio Output Format: AAC, MP3, MP2, AC3.

Output Subtitle files: .srt / . smi / .sub (subviewer Format), / .ass 

*Supported Devices:*

APPLE - iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, iPad 1 & 2, Apple TV, iPod Touch, iPod Classic, iPod Nano 
HTC - Droid Incredible, Droid Eris, Desire, Hero, Legend, Wildfire, Magic, Tatto, Dream, T-Mobile G1, Mytouch 3G, Touch Diamond I, Touch Diamond II, EVO 4G, Aria, HD2,Touch Pro, Touch HD, Touch Pro 2, HD7 
Motorola - Droid, Droid 2, i1, XT720, Milestone, CLIQ, CLIQ XT, DEVOUR, Flipout, BACKFLIP, DEXT, Quench, Droid X 
Samsung - Captivate, Continum, Vibrant, Galaxy S 4G, Epic 4, Fascinate, Behold, Moment, Galaxy Tab 7.0 
BlackBerry - Tour 9630, Storm 9530/9550, Bold 9000/9700, Curve 8300/8500/8900, Torch 9800 
Microsoft Zune - Zune 
Game Console - PSP, PS3, XBOX 360 
Online VIDEO - Youtube, Facebook

Welcome to Umile Family (Umile Encoder 3)


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 13, 2011)

@ Topgear
Mate can you recommend a good disk fragmenting software?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 13, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> @ Topgear
> Mate can you recommend a good disk fragmenting software?



According to me this is best 3rd Party Defraggin software-
Defraggler 

Defraggler - Features
Disk Defragmentation

Defragment exactly what you want

Other defragging programs are all-or-nothing: they don't have settings beyond defragmenting your entire hard drive at one go.

At Piriform, we understand that users want more control over what they can defrag. We've designed Defraggler to give you as many options as you need - without overwhelming you with needless clutter.

For most users (and especially impatient ones!), simply launch Defraggler, click the drive you want to defragment, and then click the big Defrag button. If you want to save some time, there's also Quick Defrag.

You can defragment an entire file, a folder, or a single file. Tell Defraggler to search for files of a particular size or type. Or tell it to exclude files by name, file type, or other criteria.

One of Defraggler's more advanced features is the ability to move large files to the end of the hard drive. Your computer accesses files faster if they're at the start of the drive. Defraggler can put the large files you probably don't use that often (videos and archives, for example) at the end of the drive so that Windows can find the smaller files faster.

Simple enough for everyday users, and flexible enough for those who demand the most options, Defraggler is your best choice to take back control of your hard drive.




Defraggler - File and Disk Defragmentation - Free Download


----------



## Piyush (Oct 13, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> @ Topgear
> Mate can you recommend a good disk fragmenting software?



MyDefrag is the best one
Dont turn off your face just by seeing the GUI it uses
It is a really handy defragmenting s/w with efficient algos


----------



## topgear (Oct 14, 2011)

well I use this 

*UltraDefrag* is a powerful Open Source Defragmentation tool for the Windows Platform. It can defragment any system files including registry hives and paging file. Also one of the main goals of UltraDefrag is doing the job as fast and reliable as possible.

UltraDefrag - An Open Source Defragmenter


----------



## pratik385 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks guys for the links


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Oct 14, 2011)

I have tons of DVDs and need a freeware to know what file is in what DVD without inserting each and everything in the DVD drive. I want a freeware to catalog and search the files that I have. Any suggestions?


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2011)

^^ get this 

*Cathy* - An extremely small, very fast and easy to use media cataloging tool. You can use it to index files stored on removable media (CD's, DVD's or even diskettes), hard disks or net drives, and create searchable catalogs that can be used without having access to original media. Searching capabilities are based on file name, date and size. Additional features include filtering options, search duplicates or singles, customizable date format, etc. Found files can be opened (executed) or deleted directly, if they are present. Drag&drop support. Directory trees, MP3 album/song lists can be printed, disk space usage can be investigated. Single file executable, no install needed.

*www.mtg.sk/rva/Cathy.zip


----------



## sa_still_rocks (Oct 16, 2011)

The EXACT tool I needed. Thanks a lot topgear!


----------



## warrior047 (Oct 16, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ yep, that's a great app
> 
> another good temp monitoring app is *HWmonitor* - it has a free version
> 
> ...



true...cant agree more...both sit side by side...


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> true...cant agree more...both sit side by side...




HWMonitor is good but the only issue is they just don't update it frequently - so I use HWinfo now which is updated more frequently 



sa_still_rocks said:


> The EXACT tool I needed. Thanks a lot topgear!



you are welcome buddy


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 17, 2011)

^^Try AIDA64. 

Edit: Anybody knows about any softwares that performs this: Suppose I have a million songs, I want to preview/listen them (play around 20 secs from the middle) and then skip to the next song.


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2011)

^^ AIDA64 is not a freeware


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 18, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ AIDA64 is not a freeware



Yeah, forgot about that. lol Any idea about the above software?


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2011)

rajnusker said:


> Edit: Anybody knows about any softwares that performs this: Suppose I have a million songs, I want to preview/listen them (play around 20 secs from the middle) and then skip to the next song.



I don't there any app like this even exists 

to play music files randomly from a folder you can use *Shuffle Music Player*



> The first music player that plays the music..... only randomly!
> Let the player choose the music for you!
> Just select the directories or files and click on play!
> 
> ...



My Portable Software - Shuffle Music Player

or *1by1 *to play a entire folder full of mp3s 



> 1by1 is a small, fast and handy audio player which is not only small: it provides a smart and versatile environment to handle your file collection and listen to your tracks - with no need for playlists or databases.
> 
> 
> Features
> ...



1by1 - free mp3 and multiformat audio directory player


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 19, 2011)

Dang, the softwares exists. As this thread was big and you experienced in softwares so I thought I would ask you. Anyways I will search it myself.


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2011)

if it exists why not share the name ??

let us know the name and download link if you find it


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 20, 2011)

topgear said:


> if it exists why not share the name ??
> 
> let us know the name and download link if you find it



Lol, if I knew the name I would have shared it. I saw that software somewhere can't remember the name.


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2011)

*WinSCP* - is an open source free SFTP client, SCP client, FTPS client and FTP client for Windows. Its main function is file transfer between a local and a remote computer. Beyond this, WinSCP offers scripting and basic file manager functionality. 

WinSCP :: Free SFTP and FTP client for Windows

it's one of the best app I use - highly recommended


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2011)

*T r u e C r y p t*

Free open-source disk encryption software for Windows 7/Vista/XP, Mac OS X, and Linux

*Main Features: *



> Creates a virtual encrypted disk within a file and mounts it as a real disk.
> 
> Encrypts an entire partition or storage device such as USB flash drive or hard drive.
> 
> ...


TrueCrypt - Free Open-Source On-The-Fly Disk Encryption Software for Windows 7/Vista/XP, Mac OS X and Linux


----------



## digit.sh (Nov 28, 2011)

Please do not post FOSS apps  here  FOSS(free and open source software) is different from freeware.

I have seen mention of Wireshark (and many others) which are FOSS.


For a list of very useful FOSS apps see this LINK


----------



## sakumar79 (Nov 28, 2011)

@digit.sh, I dont see any issue posting open source software here as long as it is free - Can you please explain why FOSS tools should not be included in freeware section? IMHO, FOSS is subset of freeware - freeware just indicates a tool is free or not, does not restrict it is closed source or open source. FOSS indicates the software is both free as well as open source.

Arun


----------



## digit.sh (Dec 5, 2011)

Sakumar79,



> FOSS is subset of freeware



Foss is _NOT_ a subset of freeware.

What is FOSS? Here is the definition from wikipedia



> The first formal definition of free software was published by FSF in February 1986. That definition, written by Richard Stallman, is still maintained today and states that software is free software if people who receive a copy of the software have the following four freedoms. (The numbering begins with zero since many computer systems use zero-based numbering.)
> 
> Freedom 0: The freedom to run the program for any purpose.
> Freedom 1: The freedom to study how the program works, and change it to make it do what you wish.
> ...




^^it says: *"Free software(FOSS) is a matter of liberty, not price. To understand the concept, you should think of 'free' as in 'free speech', not as in 'free beer'"*

And GPL license makes it clear that, you can sell a FOSS app as long as the above four right of the buyer are intact. In fact there there a many FOSS apps that are not free(in sense of "price"), you have to buy them. Its true that most of the FOSS apps are free(you do not have to buy). 

In contrast, FREEWARE means: (from wikipedia)


> "Freeware (from "free" and "software") is computer software that is available for use at no cost or for an optional fee,[1] but usually with one or more restricted usage rights"



So, its clear that FOSS and FREEWARE are totally different terms. Main goals of FOSS licensed apps are to ensure the users' FREEDOM to copy,distribute and modify the software. Price doesn't play any role here. Whereas the freeware is only about money.
Its totally wrong to call or classify FOSS apps as 'freeware", only because you don't have to buy them.




> FOSS indicates the software is both free as well as open source.



I feel that, to say "free" you meant, "no need to spend money", which is wrong. "Free" in "Free and open source software", doesn't mean "price", rather, it means "freedom". (freedom to copy,modify and redistribute). This is why, if I say "xyz software is FOSS", doesn't mean you don't have to buy it. It means, you may have to buy it if the author demands a price, you don't have to buy it if the author publish it freely(without price). But, in both cases you have the FREEDOM to modify and redistribute.


Hope the above discussion clears the confusion about "feeware" and "foss"


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 6, 2011)

Okay, I get your point... FOSS is not a subset of freeware... But if a FOSS software is provided free of cost - it is freeware also right? Hence, IMHO FOSS tools which are free of cost can be posted here as long as it is indicated that the software comes under FOSS system...

Arun


----------



## digit.sh (Dec 6, 2011)

> But if a FOSS software is provided free of cost - it is freeware also right?



^No. Foss can't be freeware. Freeware are those which are available free of cost but _do not give the users the freedom_ to modify and redistribute. On the other hand, its mandatory for a foss app to give users this freedom. Then how can a foss app be freeware?

If we want to post free of cost apps here(irrespective of "foss" and "freeware"), we should better rename the thread as "useful apps that are available free of cost"(or create a thread solely for foss apps). Posting foss under a thread "useful freeware", creates an impression that "foss" apps are "freeware", while they are not!

Just tried to clear up the misconception around foss.


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 6, 2011)

You have already noted freeware as ""Freeware (from "free" and "software") is computer software that is available for use at no cost or for an optional fee,[1] but usually with one or more restricted usage rights"...

Hence, freeware refers to free (as in cost) software. The license terms of the software do not enter the equation - whatever the terms are, if the software is provided free of cost, it is considered freeware.

Hence, all FOSS software that are provided free of cost are essentially freeware.  

Freeware does not mean FOSS, FOSS does not mean Freeware...
But FOSS software (if provided free of cost) can be freeware, and freeware (if provided with terms as per FOSS) can be FOSS...

The objective of this thread, as far as I can tell, is to provide readers with legal free (in cost) alternatives to commercial (paid) software... In that sense, I am of the opinion that FOSS software provided free of cost can and should be included

Arun


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2011)

End the war between Freeware and Foss guys - at-least in here 

As long as FOSS apps are available for free of cost they can be posted in this section as the main purpose of this thread is to let people know about the useful softwares those available for free of cost but not to discriminate free apps by their license terms 

For eg. Avira Antvirus free Edition can be counted as nagware instead of freeware as it asks users to upgrade to paid version from time to time with nag screens but we will call it a freeware app as this is safe to use, useful and available at free of cost.

There's lots of Licensing terms available in the world of softwares :
List of software licenses - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But if we have to make separate threads for each one it would be really a mess and maintaining them would be a tedious job.

So to make things more simple it's best to list all apps which are freely available and can be used without paying a penny provided they have the feature set which can be freely used without any time limitation mentioned on the licensing terms


----------



## simransingh (Dec 19, 2011)

its great post. all in one. thanks


----------



## Vyom (Feb 9, 2012)

Bump. Since I was amazed to find out, that *Space Sniffer* was not in the list in First Post!

It "Demands" to be appended!


----------



## Neuron (Feb 10, 2012)

Gizmo.Another awesome tool for mounting drive images.It can even mount vhd files.

PS:Wouldn't it be great if we update the first post to bring all the apps. together.Some work for the mod but still worth it.


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 17, 2012)

*VideoCacheView* :
Very nice software to quickly copy the videos from lets say Youtube. 
Just have to watch the video on Browser and you can simply copy it from cache 
Sorry if its already been posted, i use it every time thought i should share!

And Thank you TopGear and thetecfreak for useful freewares recommendation


----------



## buddyram (Feb 17, 2012)

Spartan, A Multi Clip Board Tool which saves all the contents copied for future perusal


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2012)

Snappy -  a desktop-capture software 

*www.ondanera.net/ita/snappy.aspx


----------



## buddyram (Feb 18, 2012)

WinWGet : Download manager which resumes the broken download file!


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2012)

here's something useful 

*Autorun Eater*

Old McDonald’s Farm


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 28, 2012)

Guys,

Ive two drives on my laptop, c and d drive.
c drive has 330gb and d has 400gb i guess.
c drive has around 300 gb free and d drive has around 30 gb free, I want to add this 300 gb from c drive to d drive. Any windows trick or freeware for this purpose? If this is not possible then a seperate drive for 300gb will be okay. Let me know how to do this one too  

Thanks in advance


----------



## Vyom (Feb 28, 2012)

^^ You can try to shrink the C: drive using Disk Management tool which is inbuilt into windows. Try to find Computer Management under control panel.

After you shrink the drive, you can then create another partition with the space you get. But adding it to the existing D drive is not possible unless you format the D.

If you are looking for a freeware to do this, you can use Gparted (Gnome partition editor). But that is a tool which you should only use if you know what you are doing!
So, I don't take responsibility if you mess up your partition during the use of GParted!!


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Feb 28, 2012)

Wanted a dvd burner like nero In which i can make Multi-session  Disc..
for 64 bit Win 7


----------



## Skud (Feb 28, 2012)

cyberlink power2go express

cdburnerxp


----------



## Sarvesh (Feb 29, 2012)

I suggest - you visit LiberKey - Portable applications catalog . I prefer using freewares and FOSS in portable format - since I can use the same application on my Laptop as well as my desktops (3 nos.) without reinstalling on every system. Further it has built in auto updater also. You can add or remove applications of your choice.


----------



## topgear (Feb 29, 2012)

FontViewOK 

The program creates a quick visual overview on all installed fonts and helps to compare the font. 
The deployment is so simple, a help file is not required. 


Features: 
# Quick overview and comparisons of all fonts. 
# Printing with print preview function 
# Changeable font size, style and color 
# List all fonts from a specific folder 
# Dual font preview for quick comparisons of fonts.

Portable and Multilingual and has a very small size 
FontViewOK - font types view and comparison


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2012)

*Macrium Reflect*


> A complete disaster recovery solution for your home and office. Protect your personal documents, photos, music and emails. Upgrade your hard disk or try new operating systems in the safe knowledge that everything is securely saved in an easily recovered backup file.



Macrium Reflect Free Windows 20 Downloads | Recommended Downloads for Free | Thinkdigit Downloads


----------



## topgear (Mar 8, 2012)

*My Address Book* is an easy to use contact manager for keeping track of friends, family, and business contacts. You can store addresses, email, web links & phone information and add some notes for each contact. You can also send Email and visit your contacts website with a single click of the mouse. You can print all information for any contact.

Data backup & restore is also supported. If you have an older  version of the address book installed on your computer, you can import your contacts data in to a new version. Also includes password protection and data encryption.

column

*My Alarm Clock* is an easy to use alarm/reminder program. 

This program can help you to avoid missing appointments,
or forgeting other things you need to do, by reminding you
of such events.

How many times have you sat down in front of your computer
and before you know it hours have past and you have missed
an appointment, or forgotten something you needed to do?
My Alarm Clock can help you to avoid such problems in the future.

A Stopwatch is also included.

column


----------



## Renny (Mar 11, 2012)

*SumChecker*

A utility to operate file hashes.

SumChecker will help you quickly and easily calculate and check MD5, SHA1, SHA256 and SHA512 file hashes.

Download SumChecker 0.4.1 Free - A utility to operate file hashes - Softpedia


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2012)

*AnyClient* is a free platform independent file transfer application that supports all major file transfer protocols including FTP/S, SFTP, WebDAV/S and Amazon S3. AnyClient is available both as a web based ftp client requiring no software installation, and as a downloadable application that you can install locally.

Free FTP Client | FTP Client | FTP Software | AnyClient


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2012)

2 open source s/w 

ZScreen 




> ZScreen is an open-source screen capture program that quietly resides in your system tray until needed. It can take screenshots of a selected region, the active window, or the entire screen. It can even send screen captures via FTP and copy the URL to your clipboard, all with just a single keystroke. Oh yeah, it can also interface with image editing software, such as Photoshop or Paint.net.



zscreen - Advanced Image/Text/File utility that allows for region/window/full-screen screenshots, text services and file hosting - Google Project Hosting



Prism 



> Prism video conversion software is a free video file format converter for Windows and the Mac. It can convert video files from avi, divX, mpg, vob, wmv (Windows Media Video formats), 3gp (cell phone format) and more into avi, asf, wmv, mp4, 3gp and others. It can also convert your DVD discs into many different formats. With Prism you can convert video files into the formats you need to watch on TV, load to a cell phone, put on a website, create a presentation, watch on your portable device and much more. In fact, the possibilities are endless using this powerful video file converter.




Video Converter. Download free software to convert avi wmv mov & more


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2012)

*Logins Saver*



> Do you have so many accounts in many websites, games, messengers that you struggle to remember? This is a program for you, just remember one Master username and Master password and save the rest of them in this software.
> 
> With this program you can add all of your usernames, passwords, credit cards and any other information you need to remember with all details needed, and find them everytime you have to use them. Usage is very simple for everybody and without any special knowledge. This is the third version of Logins Saver. We have updated with a more powerful engine, better user interface & many new options.
> 
> ...



LogiVis Studios - Logins Saver


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2012)

*System Explorer*

System Explorer is free, awards winning software for exploration and management of System Internals. This small software includes many usefull tools which help you Keep Your System Under Control. With System Explorer You get also fast access to File Database which help you to determine unwanted processes or threats. System Explorer is translated into 29 languages and is available for download in installer and portable version. 

System Explorer Main Features :

.Detailed information about Tasks, Processes, Modules, Startups, IE Addons, Uninstallers, Windows, Services, Drivers, Connections and Opened Files. 
..Easy check of suspicious files via VirusTotal, Jotti service or our File Database. 
...Easy monitoring of processes activities and System changes. 
....Usage graphs of important System resources. 
.....Tray Hint with detailed System and Battery status 
......WMI Browser and System Additional Info 
.......Multilanguage Support 

Licensing & Requirements:
SystemExplorer is FREE for personal and commercial use!
Requires operating system Windows XP,Windows Vista or Windows 7.

System Explorer - Keep Your System Under Control


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2012)

Avast free Antivirus 7

avast! Free Antivirus is perfect for
people who send e-mails and surf
popular websites. avast! is a package
of applications that aim to protect your
computer from a possible virus
infection or other malware threat. If you use it correctly, and in
combination with other programs
such as data backup utilities, it will
significantly reduce the risk of your
computer being attacked.

Avast! Free Antivirus Download - Softpedia


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 30, 2012)

Software for Windows 7 Installation from USB Flash Drive . I try Windows 7 USB DVD Download Tool but now its giving some error.


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2012)

use this 

WinToFlash - Install Windows from usb - Home page


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Software for Windows 7 Installation from USB Flash Drive . I try Windows 7 USB DVD Download Tool but now its giving some error.



just keep a .iso of it ready and use the program TG posted. Also donot forget to change the boot priority in BIOS


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 30, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> just keep a .iso of it ready and use the program TG posted. Also donot forget to change the boot priority in BIOS



Sorry I didn't get you. I know how to install, I'm not doing  first time, even I don't have to go the BIOS to change selection.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 30, 2012)

@Nightmare then its ok. But some people need to change it. As you have done earlier its fine


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2012)

here's another tool to make a bootable pen drive 
Rufus - Create bootable USB drives


----------



## Skud (Mar 31, 2012)

Has anybody talked about IOBit Uninstaller? It's portable, 64-bit compliant and performs better than Revo Free (which is 32-bit only).

IObit Uninstaller, Software Uninstaller, Advanced Uninstaller - IObit


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2012)

^^ thanks for this


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2012)

Free Disk Copy / Drive Cloning softwares 

Macrium Reflect FREE Edition - Information and download

or 

Paragon Backup & Recovery Free Edition - Editions Comparison

or

Free Disk Copy, Drive Clone, Disk Image freeware - EaseUS Disk Copy Home Edition.


----------



## Skud (Apr 7, 2012)

If you have a RAID setup, freewares are no good. No idea about Paragon though.


----------



## topgear (Apr 8, 2012)

^^ care to share your experience with any such freeware backup app and raid setup ? and among the freewares only Macrium and Easeus supports raid drives AFAIK.


----------



## Skud (Apr 11, 2012)

At least version 4 of Macrium didn't support RAID drives. Don't know about v5, purchase ATI since. What happened with Reflect v4, it did take a backup but on restoring it in C:\, it deleted the D:\ partition. IRC, it did throw an error/warning that it is not compatible or something but I went forward. Luckily, I always move the Documents folder to D:\ drive and use FreeFileSync to back it up in an external HDD. So there was no data loss. But I learned my lesson.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Some unique free image viewers here, well 21 of them:-

Twenty one interesting FREE image viewers that you've (probably) never heard of | freewaregenius.com


----------



## topgear (Apr 12, 2012)

^^ thanks for the feedback .. whether it's paid or free softwares can act really weird sometime 


*SoftPerfect Network Protocol Analyzer * - Network sniffer for Windows

*www.softperfect.com/products/networksniffer/scr_capture.gif

SoftPerfect Network Protocol Analyzer is a free professional tool for analysing, debugging, maintaining and monitoring local networks and Internet connections. It captures the data passing through your dial-up connection or network Ethernet card, analyses this data and then represents it in an easily readable form. SoftPerfect Network Protocol Analyzer is a useful tool for network administrators, security specialists, network application developers and anyone who needs a comprehensive picture of the traffic passing through their network connection or segment of a local area network.

SoftPerfect Network Protocol Analyzer presents the results of its network analysis in a convenient and easily understandable format. It also allows you to defragment and reassemble network packets into streams. The program can easily analyze network traffic based on a number of different Internet protocols as listed below.

SoftPerfect Network Protocol Analyzer features full decoding of the following low level protocols: AH, ARP, ESP, ICMP, ICMPv6, IGMP, IP, IPv6, IPX, LLC, MSG, REVARP, RIP, SAP, SER, SNAP, SPX, TCP and UDP. It also performs full reconstruction of top-level protocols such as HTTP, SMTP, POP, IMAP, FTP, TELNET and others. 

The flexible system of fully configurable filters can be used to discard all network traffic except the specific traffic patterns you wish to analyze. SoftPerfect Network Protocol Analyzer also features a packet builder. This tool allows you to build your own custom network packets and send them into the network. You could use this packet builder feature to check your network for protection against attacks and intruders.

The software requires Windows 2000/XP/2003/Vista/2008/Seven. Both 32-bit and 64-bit systems are supported. It also requires a network connection, which could be a wireless connection, or a modem that conforms to the NDIS standard.

*Key features*

>Works in promiscuous mode to capture all network packets.
>Decodes packets and displays them in an easy to read format.
>Lets you build custom packets and send them into the network.
>Offers a flexible traffic filtering system. Any filter can be inclusive or exclusive.
>Reconstructs packets into flows so you can easily see a complete data exchange of     the Telnet, POP3, SMTP, IMAP, FTP, HTTP and other protocols.
>Lets you monitor loopback connections within the system.

Network sniffer for Windows, protocol analyzer, ip sniffer, LAN sniffer


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 13, 2012)

Please suggest Download Manager for Windows 7 x64 [ i am aware if GetGo and Orbit, so please exclude them]


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Please suggest Download Manager for Windows 7 x64 [ i am aware if GetGo and Orbit, so please exclude them]



Internet download manager
though its not free


----------



## Skud (Apr 13, 2012)

Free Download Manager.


----------



## topgear (Apr 14, 2012)

there's also other good and feature rich free download managers like :

*GetGo Download Manager*

*Orbit Downloader*


----------



## Skud (Apr 14, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> Please suggest Download Manager for Windows 7 x64 [* i am aware if GetGo and Orbit, so please exclude them*]





topgear said:


> there's also other good and feature rich free download managers like :
> 
> *GetGo Download Manager*
> 
> *Orbit Downloader*




Already mentioned to be excluded.


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 14, 2012)

Skud said:


> Free Download Manager.



do you mean this one ? Link

Please tell me, is it Adware FREE or not ?


----------



## Skud (Apr 14, 2012)

Yup, that's the link. And its completely Adware free and Open source. Don't worry about any toolbars or other stuffs. It also has a built-in torrent client, so it can be your all-in-one download tool.


----------



## meetdilip (Apr 14, 2012)

FDM has download Youtube video button too for Firefox and IE like IDM.


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 14, 2012)

Skud said:


> Yup, that's the link. And its completely Adware free and Open source. Don't worry about any toolbars or other stuffs. It also has a built-in torrent client, so it can be your all-in-one download tool.



thanks skud, have just installed it.


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2012)

^^ FDM's latest version on the official site is 3.8 build 1173 ( 28 dec 2011 )but the latest version is 3.9 RC 1 ( 27th Jan 2012 ) with the following improvements :



> Updated the Bittorrent downloader module (fixed: High memory usage when downloading torrents greater than 2 GB).
> 
> [+] Firefox 10, Firefox 11, Firefox 12 support.



www.freedownloadmanager.org &bull; View topic - FDM 3.9 Release Candidate 1



Skud said:


> Already mentioned to be excluded.



just overlooked that part ... thanks for pointing it out


----------



## kbar1 (Apr 15, 2012)

NirCmd:



> NirCmd is a small command-line utility that allows you to do some useful tasks without displaying any user interface. By running NirCmd with simple command-line option, you can write and delete values and keys in the Registry, write values into INI file, dial to your internet account or connect to a VPN network, restart windows or shut down the computer, create shortcut to a file, change the created/modified date of a file, change your display settings, turn off your monitor, open the door of your CD-ROM drive, and more...



[nirsoft.net]

My netbook doesn't have a key combo to turn the display off. So I use this instead. It can do many other things which might be difficult to do otherwise: eg. speak out the text in the clipboard (using Windows TTS).

Now, this may be mentioned before but I feel I too must:


Spoiler



*Media Player Classic - Home Cinema*

It plays every one of my videos _without_ additional codec packs and is very light, unlike the lumbering giant that is VLC. Must have. And oh, its GPU accelerated video decoding is a lifesaver for me. Otherwise, I couldn't play HD videos on my puny machine...


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2012)

here's another good free download manager app 

Best Download Manager - FlashGet


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 16, 2012)

OpenPuff 3.40 - Yet not another steganography SW
OpenPuff Steganography & Watermarking
Read about this in this month issue of Digit. Really good concept. You can protect various types of files by saving in .jpg format. Have a look at the link.


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2012)

^^ thanks and there's one more good free app there ie Mult iObfuscator - moreover that site has many other free useful resources.


----------



## Tech&ME (Apr 17, 2012)

topgear said:


> here's another good free download manager app
> 
> Best Download Manager - FlashGet



Well !

Wikipedia says its an adware ---- some Chinese banners 

Link to wikipedia camparison list is here


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2012)

nice find ... even softpedia seconds that 



> Users are advised to pay attention while installing this ad-supported application:
> 
> · Displays ad banners or other types of advertising material during its runtime



Download FlashGet 3.7.0.1203 Free - Safe, High-speed, Multi-protocol support - Softpedia

but the old versions of flashget was ad-free but if it's has turned to an adware now one may skip using this.

but if anyone wants to use it he should look at here to know how to remove ads from flashget 
*www.softpedia.com/progViewOpinions/FlashGet-2155,.html


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2012)

One more Free Download app 

*Fresh Download* is an easy-to-use and very fast download manager that turbo charges downloading files from the Internet, such as your favorite freeware and shareware, mp3 files, movie files, picture collections, etc. Unlike any other similar utilities, this software is 100% free, no charges, no banners (which steal your bandwidth), no spyware inside it.

Fresh Download - Free Download Manager


----------



## Skud (Apr 21, 2012)

Last time I used it back in 2009 it was buggy as hell. Actually up until version 4-5 it was quite good, then the problems started. Don't know if it is stable enough or not these days.

BTW, they have a plethora of other free software like a all purpose multimedia viewer, PC optimization, customization, HTML editor, FTP client etc.


----------



## topgear (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ the only freewares made by them are :

Fresh Diagnose, Fresh Download, Fresh Video Downloader, Fresh UI, Fresh View

all other free softwares listed on there made by other developers / companies.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 29, 2012)

Fraps 3.5 is out!
Download Fraps 3.5.0 - FileHippo.com


----------



## topgear (Apr 30, 2012)

I think this is the official website 
Download Fraps 3.5.0 free version


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2012)

Same thing topgear. FileHippo is a reputated site. afaik there is no bogus downloads or anything. Also I donot think they host everything themselves 
most downloads link to external mirrors.

also would recommend everyone to check the link below for giveaway of paid software
Giveaway of the Day - free licensed software daily. Today: Inpaint 4.3 - Inpaint. Magically Remove Elements From Your Photos!Inpaint photo restoration software reconstructs the selected image area from the pixels near the ...


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2012)

^^ buddy I know that's a repudiated site and update the software list very nicely but I always prefer mention official website as an apps source - so gave the link to the official site.

Another good website you can visit is this 
Download Free Software - FreewareUpdate.com


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 8, 2012)

Any software for checking cpu and gpu temps in linux ?


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2012)

use this 

lm-sensors


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 9, 2012)

Thanks topgear.  Will try it out.


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2012)

^^ you are welcome buddy


----------



## Vyom (May 14, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> Please suggest me a PC reminder or timer software that will keep alerting me half hourly or hourly or any other interval with a pop up notification so I'll know when to take a break from work...Thanks..



This article tells three good softwares, that does exactly the thing you desire. 
3 Tools To Remind Yourself To Take A Break & Relax While Working At The Computer


EVO
Big Stretch Reminder Program
Breaker


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2012)

*YUMI – Multiboot USB Creator *(Windows)



> YUMI (Your Universal Multiboot Installer), is the successor to MultibootISOs. It can be used to create a Multiboot USB Flash Drive containing multiple operating systems, antivirus utilities, disc cloning, diagnostic tools, and more. Contrary to MultiBootISO's which used grub to boot ISO files directly from USB, YUMI uses syslinux to boot extracted distributions stored on the USB device, and reverts to using grub to Boot Multiple ISO files from USB, if necessary.
> 
> Aside from a few distributions, all files are stored within the Multiboot folder, making for a nicely organized Multiboot Drive that can still be used for other storage purposes.
> 
> ...



YUMI - Multiboot USB Creator (Windows) | USB Pen Drive Linux


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2012)

MV RegClean 5.9
This is one of the best registry cleaners out there.

MV RegClean Download - Softpedia

Must use. Highly recommended.


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2012)

*GameSave Manager*



> Ever had to format your system?
> 
> Perhaps you have been victim of file corruption which also victimised your gamesaves?
> Maybe you just wish to transfer your gamesave(s) to your new machine, or to take with you to a friend's?
> ...



GameSave Manager


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2012)

Download R-Wipe & Clean 9.7 Build 1829 Free Trial - Wipe useless files and maintain your computer privacy - Softpedia

R-Wipe & Clean was developed to be a complete R-Tools solution to wipe useless files and maintain your computer privacy. It irretrievably deletes private records of your online and off-line activities, such as temporary Internet files, history, cookies, autocomplete forms and passwords, swap files, recently opened documents lists, Explorer MRU (most recently used) lists, temporary files, and traces from more than 300 third-party applications, thus freeing up your disk space. The utility wipes files and unused disk space using either fast or secure-erase algorithms. All files and folders may be entered in wipe lists to erase them in a single procedure. Supports both the FAT and NTFS file systems. You can combine separate wiping and cleaning
tasks and launch them to begin erasing immediately or set them to begin erasing procedures as a background task at predefined times or events.


----------



## topgear (Jul 12, 2012)

^^ thats' not a freeware app


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 12, 2012)

oh damn. Didnt notice. Sorry for posting freeware freaks

anyways check this link as a consolation Giveaway of the Day - free licensed software daily. Today: 1-abc.net Duplicate Finder 5.00 - In times where thousands of files are located on a computer, sometimes it is very hard to maintain an observation. ...


----------



## topgear (Jul 13, 2012)

'Giveaway of the Day' was mentioned couple of times by other members in this thread but the main drawback of GOTD freeware app is thye only work for the first time - if yu need t reinstall the ap one more time the app won't work anymore - so  In true sense all the GOTD provided freeware apps are time limited.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 13, 2012)

topgear said:


> 'Giveaway of the Day' was mentioned couple of times by other members in this thread but the main drawback of GOTD freeware app is thye only work for the first time - if yu need t reinstall the ap one more time the app won't work anymore - so  In true sense all the GOTD provided freeware apps are time limited.



Well. Technically you are correct. But those who know how to "extract" the software from GOTD wrapper, have less problem!


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2012)

^^ I know about that ap and that app itself is a open source and free to use app but GAOTD periodically updates it's wrapper software to make such tools useless :

Here's the un-wrapper app download link - using this is legit I think :
GAOTD Setup Keeper | Free software downloads at SourceForge.net

But read the Description :



> Description
> 
> _Sorry, but giveawayoftheday has augmented the security level of its wrapper. Keeping the intallation will not work anymore._
> 
> ...



and this 
Giveaway of the Day Project Team’s Blog  2012  July  05

so practically GAOTD just gives some users a a copy of a commercial app which is perfectly usable without any limitation for free but the catch is if one needs to reinstall it they either have to buy it or else stop using it.

Nw coming to the biggest question : what if it's a app ( provided for free by GAOTD ) which creates some files with proprietary extensions ? and the user has created some important files with it and he needs to re-install it ? or if the user got so much attached using a certain software ( provided for free by GAOTD )  - in both caase the user will but the app - so in a way GAOTD is just promoting commercial apps.

Now these types of scenarios must be covered by their EULA - but how many people properly read them ?

So I would say stop recommending GAOTD and recommend only pure free t use apps downloadble from either the author's website or a website recommended by the app makers.


----------



## Ron (Jul 20, 2012)

My college is using proxy to regulate the internet traffic. 

Is there any software which can draw data like:
List Of Working Proxy and Port Number
Bandwidth being used in each proxy

Unblocked Sites of that Proxy
In Unblock Sites I mean Skype messenger is working from say Proxy 8. There are few hidden proxies also from where this messenger works. I want to find all the proxy from where I can use this messenger


----------



## kisame (Jul 20, 2012)

^No such softwares.U will have to contact your admins for list of proxies and the blocked/unblocked sites in each.
There is elite proxy switcher for bandwidth but its not free.


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ I know about that ap and that app itself is a open source and free to use app but GAOTD periodically updates it's wrapper software to make such tools useless :
> 
> Here's the un-wrapper app download link - using this is legit I think :
> GAOTD Setup Keeper | Free software downloads at SourceForge.net
> ...




I was unaware of the wrapper, I am doing the following since long:-
1) Run the setup.exe in the downloaded gaotd zip file, 
2) wait until the welcome screen of the main installer comes, 
3) keep it running, 
4) Go to your temp folder, make sure you can view hidden files, sort the files by date, 
5) will see a file being created with tmp extension at the current date and time. 
6) You can check the size of the file to match with the size of the zip file to ascertain you are getting the right file. They should be closer in size.
7) Copy this file, remove the hidden property, change the extension to exe and voila - you have gotten the installer. 

This works for most of the software. For pre-activated software or for those which needs to be registered via external links (like Paragon software) you don't need to take a headache about the serial. For rest which needs to be activated via activate.exe you may have to search your registry to find the keys. I have kept most of the software from GAOTD by this way.

But I do agree on one thing: GAOTD is off-topic here, one should not equate it with freeware. And more often than not, the software offered, you can find much better open-source and freeware alternatives.


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the detailed process


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 21, 2012)

Download Free Any Burn 1.1 Free - A lightweight but professional CD / DVD / Blu-ray burning software - Softpedia

a nice lightweight cd burner


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 12, 2012)

Well this my first freeware submission. I hope you guys enjoy this application.



> Flutter is a small freeware of 3.28 MB.* Play music without mouse and keyboard without touching single key.* It has been designed to control the play and pause option of the music players with hand gestures. It works very well and very helpful at times.



Download


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 12, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> HI guyz What r the advantage of VPN over normal Broadband Connection ? sorry if I'm



I think you dont know properly what a VPN is. Read this- VPN Solutions - What Is a VPN?


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I think you dont know properly what a VPN is. Read this- VPN Solutions - What Is a VPN?


Well I was asking about the Free Vpn kinda Apps


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 12, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Well this my first freeware submission. I hope you guys enjoy this application.
> 
> 
> 
> Download



Ya This is a great app , I am using it on my Mac OS X LION. I never knew it is available for Windows as well !!


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 12, 2012)

How come Avast is not listed?


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2012)

^^ The list has not been updated for a very long time and that's why Avast/Avira and some other good freeware security apps are missing from the list.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 13, 2012)

I need a software that will tell me total download and upload speed, kinda OSD type. I need it simple.


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> I need a software that will tell me total download and upload speed, kinda OSD type. I need it simple.


You have Win 7? If so I can show a few gadgets.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 14, 2012)

^Sure, don't include Network Meter though.


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2012)

^^ try this :
Bandwidth monitor, bandwidth speed test, bandwidth and traffic monitoring tool for Windows


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 14, 2012)

^Thanks good freeware, I have already used it. Can you suggest something else?


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 14, 2012)

Use net meter

==- Readerror -==


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2012)

Have anyone ever listed the below. 

*GIMP *have a try @ www.gimp.org. [A free alternative to Photoshop].
i've done this in GIMP -> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/147200-artwork-thread-5.html#post1724991 


*Easy sai paint tool - *will be useful for digital artists, especially for coloring. 
you can try @ Paint tool SAI in English

My 



Allu Azad said:


> Use net meter
> 
> ==- Readerror -==



Netlimiter is a good option too.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 14, 2012)

Allu Azad said:


> Use net meter
> 
> ==- Readerror -==



This program is always crashing.


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 14, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> I need a software that will tell me total download and upload speed, kinda OSD type. I need it simple.



Try Networx.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 14, 2012)

^topgear has already suggested that. The main problem is the software shows speeds in K and M. I want something that shows in Mbps or MBps..


----------



## aaruni (Aug 14, 2012)

Isn't that pretty much the same thing (K for KbPS, and M for MbPS)?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 15, 2012)

Please update 1st post!


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 15, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Please update 1st post!



Will be kind of hard to do. We have posted thousands of softwares and link after the last update. So this will take lots of effort and time.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 15, 2012)

Better make a new Thread then ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 16, 2012)

Akshay said:


> Mouse Gesture (for firefox):
> 
> Allows you to execute common commands (like page forward/backward, close tab, new tab) by mouse gestures drawn over the current webpage, without reaching for the toolbar or the keyboard.
> 
> ...




This link is not working!!! Can you repost the link please..


Edit:- Oops.. I dint check the date.. Anyway.. is there any addon available in mozilla which can do the same..


----------



## Alien (Aug 16, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> I need a software that will tell me total download and upload speed, kinda OSD type. I need it simple.


Not a standalone network monitor but I use Toolwiz Care. It has this little desktop toolbar which shows download/upload speeds among others. Here is the screenshot.
*i48.tinypic.com/dfho3o.jpg 

It is a pretty powerful software with lots of system optimization tools and is a freeware.


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2012)

_rajnusker _ needs a app which can show him the speeds in Kb instead of KB .. anway, thanks for the awesome freeware .. will give it a try.


----------



## aaruni (Aug 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> _rajnusker _ needs a app which can show him the speeds in Kb instead of KB .. anway, thanks for the awesome freeware .. will give it a try.



The difference between Kb and KB ?


----------



## tkin (Aug 16, 2012)

aaruni said:


> The difference between Kb and KB ?


b is for bit, B is for byte, 1 Byte = 8 bit


----------



## aaruni (Aug 16, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Alien (Sep 8, 2012)

A free archive manager, *Haozip*. Softpedia page here.

Pros - Supports unpacking around 50 formats, Friendly Winrar like interface (maybe even a copy), *Ability to mount .iso files*, Fast compression and decompression, Virus scanner, Cool Skins, 64-bit support.
Cons - Doesn't support packing in .rar format.

External reviews - Link 1, Link 2.


----------



## Skud (Sep 8, 2012)

Also it includes an internal image viewer.


----------



## topgear (Sep 9, 2012)

@ Alien - thanks for the cool find ..


----------



## Piyush (Sep 9, 2012)

but its a trial of 40 days


----------



## Skud (Sep 9, 2012)

Read properly:-



> Forever Free!
> Needn't suffer the limitations of traditional compression software's copyright and functional ? *We promise Haozip is free for both customers and companies, 40-day trial Farewell!*




Definitely they are referring to WinRAR.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 9, 2012)

Skud said:


> Definitely they are referring to WinRAR.



Oh!!! such mystery 
thanks


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2012)

7-zip is very very useful to me.


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 14, 2012)

can anyone tell me how to embade 7-zip in right click menu in windows???


----------



## Flash (Sep 14, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> can anyone tell me how to embade 7-zip in right click menu in windows???



It usually comes upon installation.


----------



## Tech&ME (Sep 14, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> can anyone tell me how to embade 7-zip in right click menu in windows???



7-Zip options > Plugins, 7-Zip > Options > System


----------



## Santosh Kulkarni (Oct 12, 2012)

Good work Akshay....


----------



## hari1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Filemind is an awsome wi dows explorer replacement. Bing it


----------



## Flash (Oct 14, 2012)

> Kingsoft PC Doctor, which focuses on providing computer users excellent privacy cleaner, registry cleaner and, brilliant Windows optimization service, is your best free professional and easy-to-use Windows Diagnosis and Optimization software. Meanwhile, Computer Health Diagnosis provides you a quick and deepin computer working status diagnosis and, gives you professional suggestion to optimize computer to peak performance.



Kingsoft PC Doctor - Download

Its a lot easier than Ccleaner.
Unbelievable? Do give it a try!


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2012)

*Multi Commander*



> Multi Commander is a multi-tabbed file manager that is an alternative to the standard Windows Explorer.
> It uses the very popular and efficient dual-panel layout.
> 
> Multi Commander has a everything you need in your daily works with files to make your work fast and efficient.
> ...



for full set of features and download :
Multi Commander | Multi Commander


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2012)

*Clover*

Clover is an explorer add-on which adds tabs to explorer.

Pluses:- 
1) Single window for all your explorer windows.
2) Drag and drop support.
3) Bookmarks bar for your frequently accessed folders.
4) Supports common keyboard shortcuts used in browsers - Ctrl + T to open a new tab, Ctrl + W/F4 to close the tab, Ctrl + Tab to switch between tabs, Ctrl + D for bookmarking. Can reopen closed tabs too.
5) Runs smoothly. Consumes only 9MB with a dozen tabs open.

Minuses (minor):-
1) Runs as a separate process with separate icon, so one additional icon on your taskbar.
2) Sometimes cascaded menus open below the parent menu.
3) Tabs can be rearranged and dragged for a new window, but position of tab bar cannot be changed (ala Opera style).

Verdict:-
Excellent software. Must have.


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2012)

@Skud: What's their site's URL or the link to download?


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry, forget to give that. Here you go:-

Clover 2 – Wings for your Windows Explorer! |


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2012)

great find .. thanks a ton for this nifty little app


----------



## Skud (Oct 30, 2012)

You are welcome bro.


----------



## Alien (Oct 30, 2012)

TabExplorer is another alternative to clover. Download it here.
QTTabBar is another one(still in beta).


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks Alien


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2012)

Alien said:


> TabExplorer is another alternative to clover. Download it here.
> QTTabBar is another one(still in beta).



Thanks .. I'm gonna try them all 

Anyway, used QTTabBar once and it had many issues .. so stopped using it and after that have not tried any such apps ....


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 21, 2012)

Guyz can anyone suggest portable security software for external drive? Like it ask for password if we plug the hdd in any system.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 21, 2012)

Hustlerr said:


> Guyz can anyone suggest portable security software for external drive? Like it ask for password if we plug the hdd in any system.



TrueCrypt - Free Open-Source On-The-Fly Disk Encryption Software for Windows 7/Vista/XP, Mac OS X and Linux


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 24, 2012)

@thetechfreak Ok i will try that thnx


----------



## Flash (Dec 24, 2012)

Free Office Software, Kingsoft Office Suite Free 2012


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2012)

^^ nice  also you may be interested in this :
SoftMaker FreeOffice :: A full-featured office suite offered as a free download


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 28, 2012)

open this everyday : Giveaway of the Day - free licensed software daily. Today: Aiseesoft PDF to Word Converter - Aiseesoft PDF to Word Converter is a professional tool that can convert PDF to editable Word or RTF document with ...
or maybe just once every  two days if you manage to open it apprx at 1:15 PM (afternoon)IST
cuz every giveaway lasts for 24 hrs only.
so chek it 15 mins before the timeout.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2012)

the site GAOTD was mentioned and discussed a lot of times in the forum and in actually it just advertise some commercial app with a limited free version in a specialized package which can not be used after a limted time - so in a true sense the free apps provided by GAOTD is not entirely freeware.

On the other hand you can get lots of free apps which installers have no such time limit and some commercial apps sometime offer free version with regular app installer and a key ( if you have the key and installer you can use them anytime you want ) - not something like GAOTD - I hope you got my point.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 29, 2012)

i just tried two apps.
not that good. but thought it was good.

thanks @topgear.
i didn't knew the fact


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2012)

^^ don't mention it - we learn from each other


----------



## tkin (Dec 30, 2012)

This is an awesome suit for all media related tasks: DVDVideoSoft: Free Studio, YouTube to MP3, YouTube Downloader, YouTube Converter


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 30, 2012)

^^ yup. cool..
install the particular software you need. from the list.
good website.
i'm downloading..

do u guys have recommendation for a freeware for internet management (i mean the one that allows you to block a software using bandwidth, or shows you which one is using how much bandwidth)
i know about the network monitor with antiviruses, but my KIS shows only data transfered, no real time monitoring)


----------



## tkin (Dec 30, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ yup. cool..
> install the particular software you need. from the list.
> good website.
> i'm downloading..
> ...


Comodo firewall shows individual programs bandwidth, plus you can terminate individual connections without affecting the program.


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2012)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ yup. cool..
> install the particular software you need. from the list.
> good website.
> i'm downloading..
> ...



this is what you need 
NetBalancer - internet traffic control tool for Windows


----------



## tkin (Dec 31, 2012)

topgear said:


> this is what you need
> NetBalancer - internet traffic control tool for Windows


Thread says freeware, and that is not one, of course there are ways


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 31, 2012)

they have lifted the 30 day trial limit on the software since 6.1.
so its a good one.
at least i dont need the limits on versions above 6.1
so.
thanks.
i was using this till approx two~three weeks ago. when the trial got over, i uninstalled it.
didn't knew that the trial was lifted.

software makers should learn from the serious bit guys.
a system restore point is automatically made.


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2013)

^^ did not know it has 30 days limitation on some versions but I had a old version of this app ( may be from 2010 ) which was only feature limited but not by time. Anyway, it's good to see that most of the restrictions has been lifted from this app and id you can live with 3 process and 3 rules then it's good - for me it's enough though 



tkin said:


> Thread says freeware, and that is not one, of course there are ways



I know buddy and I'm thinking about other ways  this can be called a limited freeware but some other freeware app like essentialPIm has such limitations - so if anyone can live with the feature limited version then it's as good as freeware for them :



> The unregistered version is limited to a *maximum of 3 process priorities/limits and 3 rules at a time*. Since version 6.1 all other limits have been removed.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 1, 2013)

^^ definately.
you dont want those companies to let you download their full, trial-unlimited softwares for free, or they will go bankrupt, and guess what, no updates,
stick with the old version..


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 1, 2013)

Wonderful!!!!!


Is *TV.exe*  safe to use ???


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> Wonderful!!!!!
> 
> 
> Is *TV.exe*  safe to use ???


Upload to virustotal and test.


----------



## quagmire (Jan 1, 2013)

Guys, in the application mentioned above





			
				tkin  said:
			
		

> This is an awesome suit for all media related tasks: DVDVideoSoft: Free Studio, YouTube to MP3, YouTube Downloader, YouTube Converter


   can we schedule Youtube video downloads?
(Coz there's a video lecture series on youtube which I want to download).Is there an application where I can enter url and batch download videos?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 1, 2013)

i think it is safe:
cnet downloads lists it.

and you must be having an antivirus. dont you ?



rnianoop said:


> Guys, in the application mentioned above   can we schedule Youtube video downloads?
> (Coz there's a video lecture series on youtube which I want to download).Is there an application where I can enter url and batch download videos?



find your heaven buddy : search google for : "batch download youtube videos"

cuz its google out there, always.

just for quick one (if you have firefox or are very determined to download the videos so that you can get firefox)
*addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/bytubed/

or try here :
*www.wondershare.com/convert-video-audio/youtube-playlist-downloader.html


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

rnianoop said:


> Guys, in the application mentioned above   can we schedule Youtube video downloads?
> (Coz there's a video lecture series on youtube which I want to download).Is there an application where I can enter url and batch download videos?


Yes, in the app(youtube video downloader) you can add a batch of files and they will be downloaded, not sure if one by one is available, use the one posted by mastercool.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> Upload to virustotal and test.



i am not telling software is virus or not . i am telling about watch TV via _TV.exe_ is safe to my computer or not !!


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> i am not telling software is virus or not . i am telling about watch TV via _TV.exe_ is safe to my computer or not !!


Well, no software could damage your hardware(unless its a power virus), so unless its a virus, no reason for it to be unsafe, worst that can happen is that it won't work or crash the system(if software is a buggy one), but ideally no permanent damage would be done, make a restore point before installing it.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 1, 2013)

used that crap (tv.exe) when i saw that on your post today.
unistalled it after a minute.
i clicked on ndtv , it opened some funny language channel (no not ndtv in that language)
clicked on one more, still same channel reopens again.

get yourself a tv tuner buddy.
you wont regret it.. (in case you dont want to use tv)


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2013)

*KbdKaz 500* - _free keyboard layout for Windows_



> Did you ever want to use some character which is not available at the keyboard, e.g. Ç ü ® ± ? You could use character table, switch the keyboard layout, or enter the numeric value of the character.
> 
> These methods are invonvenient. Searching a character in the table is lengthly process, or you need to know the exact number of the character. If you switch keyboard layout, you know nothing which letter is on which key.
> 
> ...



Omega Computer - KbdKaz 500 - a MUST have app IMO


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 2, 2013)

do any one knows here how to get auto hot key working on win 7 64 bit ?
searched google, no relevent result found yet.

try this :
 *download.cnet.com/BumpTop/3000-2072_4-10912219.html?tag=mncol;txt


man..
my links are not showing like links.
what to do

here's its review : 
*news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20003950-93.html

but no download links so far.
searched google..

this is the one thing, and the first one, i'm seeing google as a bully..

they bought the rights for bump top, no retail version whatsoever

finally found this:
*bumptop.softwareandgames.com/download#cuerpo_cabecera

NOTE :before reading the following crap , you may need to try Real desktop and bump top

hope i could be a sofware engineer and mutate the real desktop and bumptop .
some features of real desktop, some features of bumptop , and some imaginations will make a great software.
1. just imagine, while using real desktop, the view automatically moves to the clicked folder and view the contents as it is in realdesktop, which is actually as :
you double click a folder, it opens that up wherever it is in an uplifted glass above the folder, so if the folder is far away, its almost impossible to see what the contents are..


try it..
its worth the bandwidth,


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 3, 2013)

try *DROPIT*


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks for the nice find - really a great piece of software


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 4, 2013)

i kind of messed my docs and files by mal-using it..
all the files which were sorted, became messed up.
but the files were torrents, so i didn't really care...
all the separate folders got mixed into one..

hahaha..

BTW, any knowhow about autohotkey on win 7 64 bit ??


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 4, 2013)

*PrimoPDF* is the web's #1 free software for creating 100% industry-standard PDF files...

PDF Converter &mdash; #1 Free PDF Creator &mdash; PrimoPDF


----------



## Flash (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the realdesktop. Nice animations. 

Moreover, it has 3-small inbuilt games/


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> *PrimoPDF* is the web's #1 free software for creating 100% industry-standard PDF files...
> 
> PDF Converter — #1 Free PDF Creator — PrimoPDF



I've used primo but currently using this ( link below ) - give this a try :
Create PDF | Free PDF Creator & Converter | PDF24.org


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 5, 2013)

Please ....

_C++ IDE _!!! which is the best _C++ IDE software _. please any one ????


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 6, 2013)

ramakanta said:


> Please ....
> 
> _C++ IDE _!!! which is the best _C++ IDE software _. please any one ????



Codeblocks is good if you are a beginner at programming, eventually you can upgrade to eclipse. But after gaining some experience and profeciency with the language and the tools, I would seriously recommend using Microsoft Visual Studio which is an industry standard tool for C++ development for Windows.


----------



## rjrrohit (Jan 11, 2013)

kalpik said:


> Thanks for the links! But in future remember not to post direct links to downloads.. Post links to the page that has the download link.. That way, we can more info about the app.. Its a lil better that way..


 Yeah right agree


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 11, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Codeblocks is good if you are a beginner at programming, eventually you can upgrade to eclipse. But after gaining some experience and profeciency with the language and the tools, I would seriously recommend using Microsoft Visual Studio which is an industry standard tool for C++ development for Windows.



Thank you very much !!!


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2013)

*RT Se7en Lite* - Customize your windows 7 and make it lite

Welcome to RT Se7en Lite - Slipstream Service Pack,Integrate Updates,Integrate Drivers,Integrate LP,Remove Components,Enable or Disable features,Unattended Setup,Apply Tweaks,Add Icons,Wallpapers,Themes,Bootable USB or DVD


----------



## rohit0571 (Jan 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> I've used primo but currently using this ( link below ) - give this a try :
> Create PDF | Free PDF Creator & Converter | PDF24.org



Office 2010 has inbuilt PDF creator.  Just save the file as a PDF file.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jan 22, 2013)

office 2010 is not a freeware buddy..


----------



## topgear (Jan 23, 2013)

rohit0571 said:


> Office 2010 has inbuilt PDF creator.  Just save the file as a PDF file.



for a inbuilt PDF creator using the save option you can use softmaker free office.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 24, 2013)

I guess its a popular piece of code among iOS/droid holders, but I discovered it recently so here goes

AirPlayit : Streams media from your pc to your wireless terminal in a supported format on the fly. Really helpful. Was using OPlayerHD until now, changed it.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 29, 2013)

Software which lock the keyboard and mouse will open by any combination of keys and required password.


----------



## tkin (Jan 29, 2013)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Software which lock the keyboard and mouse will open by any combination of keys and required password.


Start+L.


----------



## rohit0571 (Feb 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> *RT Se7en Lite* - Customize your windows 7 and make it lite
> 
> Welcome to RT Se7en Lite - Slipstream Service Pack,Integrate Updates,Integrate Drivers,Integrate LP,Remove Components,Enable or Disable features,Unattended Setup,Apply Tweaks,Add Icons,Wallpapers,Themes,Bootable USB or DVD



Can you please tell how to use this software as I don't have Win7 DVD....?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 6, 2013)

You will need Windows 7 iso, get it the usual way


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2013)

yep, win 7 install files are needed to use that app


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 7, 2013)

Any recommendation for Batch Photo Resizer?
Currently using Visualiser Photo Resize, which is good TBH. But want to change.


rohit0571 said:


> Can you please tell how to use this software as I don't have Win7 DVD....?



These progs always require you to have the DVD. Nothing much you can do.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 7, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Any recommendation for Batch Photo Resizer?
> Currently using Visualiser Photo Resize, which is good TBH. But want to change.



Irfanview has a batch processing mode. You should take a look.


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Any recommendation for Batch Photo Resizer?
> Currently using Visualiser Photo Resize, which is good TBH. But want to change.
> 
> 
> These progs always require you to have the DVD. Nothing much you can do.


Pixillion image converter is the best batch photo resizer I had ever used, you could also tag or watermark them in batch mode.
Image Converter Software. Compress & Convert JPEG TIFF GIF BMP JPG PNG & More


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 7, 2013)

There's one freebic, nothing fancy, but small enough and really helps if you require very small file sizes.


----------



## Alien (Feb 7, 2013)

Some software updates:

*Libreoffice 4.0 released.*

*Keyscrambler 3.0 released.*
Keyscrambler Changelog:


> *All Three Editions:*
> Fully support Windows 8.
> Support Internet Explorer 10, including "Metro" mode.
> Have undergone a thorough reengineering and numerous optimizations, which result in the new version's improved performance and compatibility, reduced resource usage, and more fluid user experience.
> ...


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2013)

this might be useful to some 
Connection Keeper - Keeps your connection alive and automatically closes popup windows.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 8, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Irfanview has a batch processing mode. You should take a look.





tkin said:


> Pixillion image converter is the best batch photo resizer I had ever used, you could also tag or watermark them in batch mode.
> Image Converter Software. Compress & Convert JPEG TIFF GIF BMP JPG PNG & More





dashing.sujay said:


> There's one freebic, nothing fancy, but small enough and really helps if you require very small file sizes.


Thanks guys 
Will surely try them out!


Alien said:


> Some software updates:
> 
> *Libreoffice 4.0 released.*


Oh dear. More software added to my already added to my backlog of softwares to download


----------



## Alien (Feb 8, 2013)

I've only used one photo resize tool and that is *FastStone Photo Resizer*. Worked well enough for me.


----------



## rohit0571 (Feb 8, 2013)

Is there any bandwidth meter which tells us how much MBs have been pending in our a/c  for usage in a month (if we put in that the fixed usage data).

Pls also tell a software which automatically updates my PC drivers.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 8, 2013)

rohit0571 said:


> Is there any bandwidth meter which tells us how much MBs have been pending in our a/c  for usage in a month (if we put in that the fixed usage data).



DU Meter does that. You can set an alert before specific bandwidth.


----------



## rohit0571 (Feb 8, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> DU Meter does that. You can set an alert before specific bandwidth.



DU Meter is a paid software and is free only for 30 days....Pls give a free software.


----------



## Skud (Feb 8, 2013)

rohit0571 said:


> Is there any bandwidth meter which tells us how much MBs have been pending in our a/c  for usage in a month (if we put in that the fixed usage data).
> 
> Pls also tell a software which automatically updates my PC drivers.




Try networx:-

Bandwidth monitor, bandwidth speed test, bandwidth and traffic monitoring tool for Windows

Have a portable version too.


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2013)

rohit0571 said:


> Is there any bandwidth meter which tells us how much MBs have been pending in our a/c  for usage in a month (if we put in that the fixed usage data).
> 
> *Pls also tell a software which automatically updates my PC drivers.*



try this :
DriverMax - free driver download program for Windows XP & Vista

but it's best to make a list of devices which needs driver update and ceheck the manufacturer's website once in a month.


----------



## rohit0571 (Feb 11, 2013)

Here are 45 free useful software:

45 Free and Useful Windows Applications : The best things in life are free, at least when it comes to Windows


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2013)

^^ Thanks for the link


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 16, 2013)

Not a software but very useful link if you want to download songs which are not easily available for downloading on file hosting sites.
Just search in youtube and goto YouTube to mp3 Converter and paste the link, you will be prompt for download


----------



## Vyom (Feb 16, 2013)

keepvid.com does it better. Gives you choices to download in any format. Plus mp3.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 16, 2013)

Nothing beats keepvid.


----------



## pratik385 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## quagmire (Feb 16, 2013)

1.Is there any media player (or a plugin) using which we can skip specific time intervals in during video playback? (For eg. skipping R rated content while watching a movie with family).. I have software (Format Factory) to create censored videos ,but none for the above task..

2.Any freeware to edit (batch edit) song properties like Album Art, Artist etc..? I know it can be done in Explorer, but its a tedious task..

3.Any simple freeware to create-edit gif images from pngs or jpegs?


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2013)

quagmire said:


> 1.Is there any media player (or a plugin) using which we can skip specific time intervals in during video playback? (For eg. skipping R rated content while watching a movie with family).. I have software (Format Factory) to create censored videos ,but none for the above task..
> 
> 2.Any freeware to edit (batch edit) song properties like Album Art, Artist etc..? I know it can be done in Explorer, but its a tedious task..
> 
> 3.Any simple freeware to create-edit gif images from pngs or jpegs?


1. Don't think so.
2. MP3Tag.
3. XNView?


----------



## quagmire (Feb 16, 2013)

^ K thanks..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 16, 2013)

> is there any media player (or a plugin) using which we can skip specific time intervals in during video playback? (For eg. skipping R rated content while watching a movie with family).. I have software (Format Factory) to create censored videos ,but none for the above task..


yes there is but this option is only available in a commercial video player so you have to either buy it or use shady method to get it.


----------



## quagmire (Feb 16, 2013)

^Name please..


Spoiler



*i53.tinypic.com/zk04d4.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2013)

so i did a bit of search & found out this feature is already present in one of my favourite *free* player all along.download & install 32bit(64bit version players have no practical advantages & many more issues) from here:
DVB Support Download Center » Tools » Players » Daum PotPlayer 1.5.35491
right click inside player window & from menu select playback---skip---enable skip feature.then below enable skip feature select skip setup & in the next window add the time of starting & duration of section to be skipped.you can add multiple skip sections.also remember to first check your settings by playing video(don't want to experience an awkward movement with family now).do note that these settings are permanent & will apply to all videos so for each video you have to edit these settings & if you want to watch some video fully then you have to disable the skip feature.

P.S.piracy is wrong even if it means no physical stealing.think how you would feel if you spent months writing a 5000 line code & someone instead of paying you money to use that 5000 line code software simply use a 50 line code crack to use your software for free.if you can pay then buy software else use free ones.


----------



## quagmire (Feb 17, 2013)

^Thanks a lot for sharing..  I was just joking with the piracy thing.. Sorry if I have offended anyone..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2013)

no problem.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 17, 2013)

quagmire said:


> ^Name please..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



KMplayer


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 18, 2013)

KMPlayer is dead in the sense its creator sold it to pandora tv & has started a new project: Pot Player & it is updated regularly.


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

I believe in SMPlayer


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 18, 2013)

pot player has more user friendly options.e.g.the skip feature which i mentioned above can be achieved with SMPlayer too but with more complexity.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 18, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> KMPlayer is dead in the sense its creator sold it to pandora tv & has started a new project: Pot Player & it is updated regularly.



KMPlayer is not dead, it's being updated regularly.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 18, 2013)

^^yes but not by its original creator who is now developing pot player & just compare pot player updates release compared to KMPlayer.pot player's major version update is being launched at least once in a month with lots of beta updates in between for continuous feature requests/improvements.
see this:DVB Support - PotPlayer


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

I just sort of hate the name Potplayer


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 18, 2013)

even i don't like the name & was reluctant to switch from KMPlayer to pot player even after knowing they were created by same person but once i switched there was no looking back.pot player is just like KMPlayer v2.0(better & improved).


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 18, 2013)

There is no 3D support in Pot Player 

just installed .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 18, 2013)

what do you mean?it has 3D subtitle support as well as pixel shader conversion/support for 3D videos using Red/Cyan glasses.right click & check subtitles menu & video---pixel shader menu.
btw you need to install potplayer from the link i posted above(& not the official one).


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 18, 2013)

i installed from there only . English x64 version . It doesn't play 3D . It just displays side by side images . There is no option to turn on Red-Cyan 3D


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 18, 2013)

don't install 64bit version of any video player.32bit version works fine & with no issues.64bit video player is just gimmick for now as there are no videos which actually need a 64bit player.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 18, 2013)

I got the 3D to work  . You need to adjust pixel shader for that . A simple "3D" button will be a nice addition .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2013)

in 64bit or 32bit version?i still suggest to use 32bit version because many codecs & filters are 32bit & 64bit players only works with 64bit codecs/filters.


----------



## rohit0571 (Feb 19, 2013)

WHich is the simplest video editing software.  I want to cut adult scenes from various movies so that we can watch it with family.  So a software which can simply cut that part and joins / saves rest of the movie simply without much haste.


----------



## tkin (Feb 19, 2013)

rohit0571 said:


> WHich is the simplest video editing software.  I want to cut adult scenes from various movies so that we can watch it with family.  So a software which can simply cut that part and joins / saves rest of the movie simply without much haste.


Get the suite, use free video dub under dvd and videos: DVDVideoSoft: Free Studio, YouTube to MP3, YouTube Downloader, YouTube Converter


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> I got the 3D to work  . You need to adjust pixel shader for that . A simple "3D" button will be a nice addition .


Are you talking about stereoscopic 3D?


----------



## rohit0571 (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> Get the suite, use free video dub under dvd and videos: DVDVideoSoft: Free Studio, YouTube to MP3, YouTube Downloader, YouTube Converter



I can't find the video dub here.  Pls give the link....


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

rohit0571 said:


> I can't find the video dub here.  Pls give the link....


*Get the suit from that link, install it, run it.*

*1. Click here:*
*i.imgur.com/8fjDhQU.jpg

*2. Select this tool:*
*i.imgur.com/kOHGmT1.jpg


----------



## rohit0571 (Feb 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> *Get the suit from that link, install it, run it.*
> 
> *1. Click here:*
> *i.imgur.com/8fjDhQU.jpg
> ...



Thanks

But it does'nt support most formats....


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

rohit0571 said:


> Thanks
> 
> But it does'nt support most formats....


*What more support do you need?*

*i.imgur.com/tUy7lfG.png


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Are you talking about stereoscopic 3D?



No . Red-Cyan 3D ( Anaglyph ) .



whitestar_999 said:


> in 64bit or 32bit version?i still suggest to use 32bit version because many codecs & filters are 32bit & 64bit players only works with 64bit codecs/filters.



I use VLC player or MP Classic generally . This I only needed for 3D playback . So ..


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 20, 2013)

Can OP or Someone update the index page please with freewares list.It will be a useful.

Thanks


----------



## rohit0571 (Feb 21, 2013)

tkin said:


> *What more support do you need?*
> 
> *i.imgur.com/tUy7lfG.png



No, it does'nt support mp4 or flv formats.  It is giving the following errors.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 21, 2013)

if you simply want to skip adult scenes in any video without editing video file then see this:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/freeware/25901-useful-freewares-25.html#post1843736


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

rohit0571 said:


> No, it does'nt support mp4 or flv formats.  It is giving the following errors.
> 
> View attachment 9072View attachment 9073


Download this and tell me the format, I just finished editing some flv files.
MediaInfo


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2013)

rohit0571 said:


> No, it does'nt support mp4 or flv formats.  It is giving the following errors.
> 
> View attachment 9072View attachment 9073



Try this :
Free Video Converter | MP3 MP4 AVI 3GP MKV DVD | FREE Download


----------



## rohit0571 (Feb 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> Try this :
> Free Video Converter | MP3 MP4 AVI 3GP MKV DVD | FREE Download



Thanks sir, but i just need a cutter which supports all major formats.


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2013)

^^Ok, try this 
*fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/

now a video editor may not support all the formats and that's where you may need to use a converter app.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 24, 2013)

*MusicZen
*
Very tiny (~600kB) app for beautifully sorting your messy music collection. It can sort music in multiple folders based on Album, Artist, Year, Date, using ID3 tag. I found this app to be very easy to use and perfectly good.

Link: MusicZen 1.2 free download - Software reviews, downloads, news, free trials, freeware and full commercial software - Downloadcrew


----------



## TechnoHolic (Mar 24, 2013)

*Quxx Player*--A good music player as well as organizer..30 Band equalizer gives total control..give it a try..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 24, 2013)

Can someone recommend a  video convertor which has lots and lots of options (not formats)? No specific needs, just looking to experiment with settings.


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Can someone recommend a  video convertor which has lots and lots of options (not formats)? No specific needs, just looking to experiment with settings.



I think you mean Video Editor .


----------



## TechnoHolic (Mar 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> A video convertor which has lots and lots of options (not formats) ? No specific needs, just looking to experiment with settings.



*Format Factory*
The best of all..Lots of options, Lots of Formats.


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> *MusicZen
> *
> Very tiny (~600kB) app for beautifully sorting your messy music collection. It can sort music in multiple folders based on Album, Artist, Year, Date, using ID3 tag. I found this app to be very easy to use and perfectly good.
> 
> Link: MusicZen 1.2 free download - Software reviews, downloads, news, free trials, freeware and full commercial software - Downloadcrew



thanks, sounds interesting .. I'm gonna give this a try.



TechnoHolic said:


> *Quxx Player*--A good music player as well as organizer..30 Band equalizer gives total control..give it a try..



link please ?



harshilsharma63 said:


> Can someone recommend a  video convertor which has lots and lots of options (not formats)? No specific needs, just looking to experiment with settings.



Try FreeMake Video Converter or Avidemux.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Mar 25, 2013)

Link
QuuxPlayer - Free Music Software - Because Life's Too Short for iTunes.


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 26, 2013)

Can anyone recommend me a video player, similar ti Nvidia 3d vision video player? I need a player that can display normal videos as red-cyan videos.


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Can anyone recommend me a video player, similar ti Nvidia 3d vision video player? I need a player that can display normal videos as red-cyan videos.



Pot Player
KM Player


----------



## TechnoHolic (Mar 27, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> *red-cyan videos*.



Can you suggest a good spectacles to see this...In my locality most optical shop sells Chinese unknown brands.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nvidia has those red cyan glasses. Used ones are available for al cheap as 100 rupees. Currently, I have plastica and paper glasses that once came with the newspaper  the're crap though


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2013)

@ *TechnoHolic* - if you really need some quality glasses for 3D just make a thread in appropriate section ... i'm sure you will get proper attention and answer.


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2013)

check out this free Open Source Cross Platform Video Editor :
WebHome < Shotcut < MLT Framework

Feature List :



> Features
> 
> These are all currently implemented features. See the Roadmap for planned features.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 30, 2013)

^ Gracias! I was looking for an alternative to Windows Movie Maker just yesterday!! I'll try this one out.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 30, 2013)

Anyone kknows how to better view your Music library in KM Player? It's currently showing alist of all songs. I want to sort it out by date, artist or something else.


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2013)

I think you need to use some other app for that - use MusicZen suggested by you 



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ Gracias! I was looking for an alternative to Windows Movie Maker just yesterday!! I'll try this one out.



you are welcome .. yes, try it out and post a little review/feedback on this. Even I'm eager to use this app but as I'm no video expert I usually don't use such apps but if it works good I'll keep this installed as you never know when you might need it.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 31, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Anyone kknows how to better view your Music library in KM Player? It's currently showing alist of all songs. I want to sort it out by date, artist or something else.



It seems you can only sort KMPlayer's playlist with a small options.

*i.minus.com/ihctj1IcA7Ps0.png

But honestly, I don't think KMPlayer suits music, rather just videos, and for which it's a great player. For music you are better suited to better alternative like, MediaMonkey or Winamp.

And about that open source video editor, "ShotCut", I am glad to encounter an open source video editor that seems is capable to take the fight against big guns.
As for its functionality is concerned I think it's clear from this roadmap they published:



> *Roadmap*
> player with trimming
> encoding
> MLT playlist creation and loading
> ...


Source: *www.shotcut.org/bin/view/Shotcut/Roadmap

I think, latest release also has filters. But its a long way till ShotCut can compete big editors, since it still has to incorporate basic stuff like Multi track and Transitions. But it seems its on a right track!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 31, 2013)

Vyom said:


> It seems you can only sort KMPlayer's playlist with a small options.
> 
> *i.minus.com/ihctj1IcA7Ps0.png
> 
> But honestly, I don't think KMPlayer suits music, rather just videos, and for which it's a great player. For music you are better suited to better alternative like, MediaMonkey or Winamp.


But I kind of liked the available audio engines, especially the Dolby Pro Logic 2. It sounded better than WMP and Zune.


----------



## rohit0571 (Apr 15, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how to update android antivirus application (avast) installed on mobile which does not have net access?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 15, 2013)

If you ask me, I think antivirus on Android is just an extra overhead.
Plus if mobile is not connected to internet chances of it getting infected is next to nil.
But one possible way to update it I think by downloading the latest apk from net and using that to reinstall.


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2013)

check this out .. another new system optimization app 
Synei - System Utilities will maximize slow computer performance


----------



## rohit0571 (Apr 17, 2013)

Vyom said:


> If you ask me, I think antivirus on Android is just an extra overhead.
> Plus if mobile is not connected to internet chances of it getting infected is next to nil.
> But one possible way to update it I think by downloading the latest apk from net and using that to reinstall.



Yes I know if mobile is not connected to internet we can't get virus but I use to download applications to PC for installation on mobile so antivirus is necessary.


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2013)

*RAMDisk* creates a virtual RAM drive, or block of memory, which your computer treats as if it were a disk drive. By storing files and programs into memory, you can speed up internet load times and disk-to-disk activities, accelerate databases and reduce compile times. Save and load features allow RAMDisk to appear as persistent storage, even through reboots.

RAMDisk - Software - Server Memory Products & Services - Dataram


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 18, 2013)

^^ This looks interesting .


----------



## Flash (Apr 18, 2013)

Is this similar to AMD Radeon™ RAMDisk ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2013)

^ yep. Both are similar.

^ yep. Both are similar.


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2013)

I know about this software ie dataram ramdisk for a quite some time now but hearing ( reading ) about AMD's ramdisk app for the first time


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2013)

Both are the same softwarers and both created by Dataram. The amd version has amd logos here and there. Amd complements their rams with this software.

Both are the same softwarers and both created by Dataram. The amd version has amd logos here and there. Amd complements their rams with this software.


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 27, 2013)

Treesize is one of the best software for folder management. 

JAM Software - Windows Freeware


----------



## topgear (Apr 28, 2013)

^^ that's a cool piece of app and Windirstat can do this as well which is also a freeware app.


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ that's a cool piece of app and Windirstat can do this as well which is also a freeware app.



Will give it a try.  
Here is a link if any of you guys want : WinDirStat - Windows Directory Statistics


----------



## Vyom (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh come on. Nothing beats simple and intuitive app for keeping track of which folder is hogging the space on Windows: Space Sniffer.


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 28, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Oh come on. Nothing beats simple and intuitive app for keeping track of which folder is hogging the space on Windows: Space Sniffer.



Yeah, but in Treesize you can arrange folders by file count.
Helped me organizing the folders created by Flyte manager during free songs week, cause some folders had very few files. Some folders had only one file.


Is Bulk Rename Utility mentioned yet?
Introduction - Bulk Rename Utility


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hiren's Boot CD; extremly useful in case of a PC disaster. Hiren's BootCD 15.2 - All in one Bootable CD » www.hiren.info


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Oh come on. Nothing beats simple and intuitive app for keeping track of which folder is hogging the space on Windows: Space Sniffer.



Space sniffer is good but I don't like the color of it's GUI


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 30, 2013)

Try WizTree, then. It's faaast.


----------



## topgear (May 1, 2013)

^^ thanks for the nice addition .. will check this out.

So, now we have 4 space hog finder ie disc space analyzer apps :

WinDirStat
Treesize
Space sniffer
WizTree


----------



## rajnusker (May 1, 2013)

Whats the best and fastest video converter available?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 1, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Whats the best and fastest video converter available?


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/freeware/161848-best-free-video-editor-convertor.html


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 1, 2013)

is there any good movie catalog app ??
or music catalog app ??



topgear said:


> check this out .. another new system optimization app
> Synei - System Utilities will maximize slow computer performance



so many already and add a new one..
huh!!!
anyways, which one do you recommend ?

and is there any software which can auomatically download lyrics of a number of selected tracks from internet ??

man..
offtopic : 


Spoiler



i cant find any of my previous posts, but if any one can remember, please link the website that had >20 tools for media editing, i mean all the possible conversions built into one mega software bundle, and the softwares were also available separately..
thanks.



yippeee found it..
*www.dvdvideosoft.com/free-dvd-video-software-download.htm

this one: kinda offtopic , but looks great :
have a look : *www.awwwards.com/30-great-websites-with-parallax-scrolling.html


----------



## Inceptionist (May 1, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> and is there any software which can auomatically download lyrics of a number of selected tracks from internet ??



MiniLyrics

MiniLyrics - Show lyrics in iTunes, Windows Media Player, Winamp, etc.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 1, 2013)

guys i need some software to make my win 7 and 8 look good like some personalization tools like complete themes.....(i remember a friend of mine having some software giving his laptop alien look).


----------



## Flash (May 1, 2013)

Windows 8 | Skin Pack


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> MiniLyrics
> 
> MiniLyrics - Show lyrics in iTunes, Windows Media Player, Winamp, etc.



but it's not a freeware.



mastercool8695 said:


> is there any good movie catalog app ??
> or music catalog app ??
> 
> so many already and add a new one..
> ...



Personally I use only CCleaner now but due to time constraint I'm not able fiddle with other system optimization tools .. but will do so if time permits.

anyway, coming to the lyric app I can suggest some :

*www.evillabs.sk/evillyrics/

Lyrics Plugin

Home


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 2, 2013)

good then, i too use CCleaner, but it leaves most of the files in run-> "%temp%" intact..

have tried many freewares which claim to do full cleaning, but most of them tend to bug up the system,


----------



## rajnusker (May 7, 2013)

topgear said:


> *RAMDisk* creates a virtual RAM drive, or block of memory, which your computer treats as if it were a disk drive. By storing files and programs into memory, you can speed up internet load times and disk-to-disk activities, accelerate databases and reduce compile times. Save and load features allow RAMDisk to appear as persistent storage, even through reboots.
> 
> RAMDisk - Software - Server Memory Products & Services - Dataram



Good software.


----------



## quagmire (May 7, 2013)

Viber for PC and Mac now available


----------



## sohan_92 (May 13, 2013)

a very good free network monitoring tool.

FlorianGilles.com - NetSpeedMonitor


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2013)

^^ Thanks a ton .. the app interface looks just awesome and most of the needed infos are there without much hassle . I'll start using this.


----------



## Flash (May 14, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> a very good free network monitoring tool.
> 
> FlorianGilles.com - NetSpeedMonitor



Worthy first post!! I will try..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 14, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> a very good free network monitoring tool.
> 
> FlorianGilles.com - NetSpeedMonitor



Great app. Using it now.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 15, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> a very good free network monitoring tool.
> 
> FlorianGilles.com - NetSpeedMonitor



really good..

@ sohan : keep posting buddy.. your first post is great..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 15, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> a very good free network monitoring tool.
> 
> FlorianGilles.com - NetSpeedMonitor


Another similar app, which I think is much better. NetWorx. Bandwidth monitor, bandwidth speed test, bandwidth and traffic monitoring tool for Windows


----------



## TechnoHolic (May 15, 2013)

Both of these can't remember highest speed within a period of time. Like *Emsa Bandwidth Monitor*.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 15, 2013)

I can't work without these two softwares, especially StokeIt. My speed reduces noticeably when I'm not using it.



> What is StrokeIt?
> 
> StrokeIt is an advanced mouse gesture recognition engine and command processor. What is a mouse gesture? Mouse gestures are simple symbols that you "draw" on your screen using your mouse. When you perform a mouse gesture that StrokeIt can recognize, it will perform the "action" associated with that gesture. In short, it's a nifty little program that lets you control your computer by drawing shapes with your mouse.



StrokeIt - Mouse Gestures for Windows



> Ever notice how people texting at night have that eerie blue glow?
> 
> Or wake up ready to write down the Next Great Idea, and get blinded by your computer screen?
> 
> ...



f.lux: software to make your life better


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2013)

I've used F.lux before but due to some issue with gamma settings had to ditch it .. will give it one more try.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 16, 2013)

Stroke it is a really nice app and offers great expandability.

Stroke it is a really nice app and offers great expandability.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 16, 2013)

one more : 

*Just Gestures* is also a mouse Gesture Problem..

gonna try stroke it now..

and flux could have been more better but for now i see this to be better : 
*Monitor Bright*


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2013)

do post the URL from next time and make a complete post as there's several other utilities like this .. any way just for a change make use of your AMD/Nvidia/Intel control panel Gamma/Brightness option to reduce some glare.


----------



## funskar (May 20, 2013)

Ashampoo free 5 software giveaway ...

Grabbed ashampoo burning studio 2012 

Your personal Ashampoo® gift


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 20, 2013)

topgear said:


> do post the URL from next time and make a complete post as there's several other utilities like this .. any way just for a change make use of your AMD/Nvidia/Intel control panel Gamma/Brightness option to reduce some glare.



sorry..
was in a hurry.. 
anyways, edited..


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2013)

*SysInternals RAMMap*



> Have you ever wondered exactly how Windows is assigning physical memory, how much file data is cached in RAM, or how much RAM is used by the kernel and device drivers? RAMMap makes answering those questions easy. RAMMap is an advanced physical memory usage analysis utility for Windows Vista and higher. It presents usage information in different ways on its several different tabs:



RAMMap


----------



## Alien (May 22, 2013)

*RoboSizer*


> RoboSizer is a fully automatic image resizing software that will change the way you share your photos with friends and family.
> 
> Unlike other image resizing tools that require manual image resizing or are limited to a few email programs, RoboSizer works with all your favorite email programs, instant messengers and web browsers without any user intervention - your photos are automatically resized whenever they are attached or uploaded.
> 
> ...



Homepage

Download here


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 23, 2013)

^^ thanks..
Gotta try that now..


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2013)

PrintEco



> Save Paper - Reduce Number of Pages Printed - PrintEco Software employs smart algorithms that optimize the content you are printing so it can fit on a smaller number of pages.
> 
> Save Time - Automatically Reformats Documents - Automatic optimization means less time reformatting documents and less clutter. PrintEco saves you valuable time, making you more productive.
> 
> Measure - Track & Quantify Savings - Track and measure the amount of time, money, and carbon footprint that PrintEco saves with our analytics dashboard.



Save Paper - Save Ink | PrintEco


----------



## sunbather (May 24, 2013)

Here is the link to a free online calculator for photovoltaic systems:

*valentin.de/calculation/pvonline/pv_system/en


----------



## sohan_92 (May 24, 2013)

Hijack This


> HijackThis inspects your computers browser and operating system settings to generate a log file of the current state of your computer. Using HijackThis you can selectively remove unwanted settings and files from your computer. Because the settings identified in a HijackThis log file can belong to both legitimate software and unwanted malware, it is important to use extreme caution when choosing to removing anything using HijackThis.
> 
> HijackThis also comes with a process manager, HOSTS file editor, and alternate data stream scanner.



Download HijackThis 2.0.4 - FileHippo.com


----------



## Allu Azad (May 24, 2013)

sohan_92 said:


> Hijack This
> 
> 
> Download HijackThis 2.0.4 - FileHippo.com




This tool should be used with caution . Not recommended for beginners . Generally used by experts for problem solving .


----------



## sohan_92 (May 24, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> This tool should be used with caution . Not recommended for beginners . Generally used by experts for problem solving .


 that's right


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2013)

*TimeTask* is a full-featured, easy to operate timing tools used to create a variety of timing tasks, such as reminders, open the document, run the program, play music, open web, shutdown, etc., to support once, daily, weekly, monthly, yearly as well as custom cycle time, and have the "effective time" detection mechanism, so you no longer miss the important work and things.

TimeTask is also a music file manager, can be freely customized grouping and playlists, so your music management and playback easier and more comfortable.

☆ Perfect combination of timer and music features, support multiple timing play music tasks.

 ☆ Have the "effective time" detection mechanism will not miss the task trigger.

 ☆ Music tree grouping is more intuitive, drag and drop operation, and does not limit the level.

 ☆ User-friendly interface, to support a variety of beautiful skin.

 ☆ Clean software, do not write to system registry and directory.

Maymeal Software - Powerful and efficient desktop tools


----------



## sohan_92 (May 25, 2013)

^^

Thank you...very useful app


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 1, 2013)

Is anyone updating the first the page of this thread? I was looking for a freeware Antivirus software.
Avast started giving 'side-by-side configuration' error so had to uninstall it.


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2013)

^^ if you ( or some other member ) can go through all the 28 pages and make a list it would be more than great .. I will edit the first post with proper credit.

anyway, as for your free AV question try Avst, AVG or if you don't need to auto guard then try e-scan or kaspersky free versions.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 2, 2013)

@topgear: wokay...thanks...and sorry I am busy for 1 month, practicals and exams. Sorry


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2013)

no need to be sorry .. take your time and do it when you feel like - same goes for anyone else interested too


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ if you ( or some other member ) can go through all the 28 pages and make a list it would be more than great .. I will edit the first post with proper credit.
> 
> anyway, as for your free AV question try Avst, AVG or if you don't need to auto guard then try e-scan or kaspersky free versions.



my exams just ended now..
i'll try to compile up the Pages from the starting..


----------



## Theodre (Jun 3, 2013)

1. Burnaware- It is a good burning software which can be used for burning ....

2. qbittorrent - This is a bittorrent client which has been getting serious attention by everyone. I am using it and is good.

3. GUIminer - a GPU/CPU Bitcoin miner for Windows based on poclbm.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 3, 2013)

this thread needs to be sorted out by index........


----------



## Theodre (Jun 3, 2013)

Indeed it is.... I think mastercool8695 is in it's work... (atleast according to his post  )


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 3, 2013)

^^ i dont post just as fun buddy.. my exams are over.. this will be a real pleasure.. 

but dont think it'll be done in some days work..
just started working on this..
just wanted some tips and suggestions about how to compile. if you guys have any particular idea.. please suggest it here..


what i'm thinking.. :

the softwares will be classified (as it already is..) according to its classification on CNET Downloads and Softonic and if its not listed there, i'lll choose the genre myself and you guys can always tell me what to do.. 
this format for every freeware. :



Spoiler



<Title of software with link of their website (no direct download links)> <Tdf link (the post where the software was first mentioned>


Spoiler



short description with a screenshot(screenshot only if it really helps






what i was also thinking was about an Excel File (that would be very fast and easy too  ) (please tell me directly if you find this a bit funny or awkward or wrong. anything...) 

Suggestions Required..

edit : also listing the websites where they suggest multiple Softwares for any work (like this)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 3, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ i dont post just as fun buddy.. my exams are over.. this will be a real pleasure..
> 
> but dont think it'll be done in some days work..
> just started working on this..
> ...



i think the first step for u should be to update the first page with all the posts of freewares in this thread then u can easily rearrange the software according to genre later........


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 3, 2013)

^^ i'll compile it into a text file, i think  and forward it to Akshay who'll update the first post as its his.. 
and yes.. i'll do it that way only..
genre thingy after the initial Compiling.

but was also thinking of an Excel File. Cuz updating will be as easy as bread butter and also users will be able to sort out things and we can add hash tags as to what the software does. (because when we want a software, we may not have enough time to search the whole thing..)

edit : and should i do the link to TDF mention too ?? cuz most of the links in the first pages are dead and i have to search for the software manually and paste the link to original website..
so is there any need of mention of the link to the TDF posts ??


suggest me asap. cuz i will start then..


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 3, 2013)

Which one is the best free device driver updater ?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 3, 2013)

^^ you dont actually need one because windows does it automatically.. if you are on a Win Machine.. (edit : not sure though, cuz i found that newer versions of my sound, Networking, graphics are available.. using the website below..)

BTW you may try this for :
*www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect

also this website will update only the Intel Device Drivers.. not all..
you may also update any driver from Device Manager.

edit2- the intel website sucks badly..
it said that the driver is 34 KB (was happy for that..) , started download, it was 34 *MB*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 3, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ i'll compile it into a text file, i think  and forward it to Topgear who'll update the first post as its his..
> and yes.. i'll do it that way only..
> genre thingy after the initial Compiling.
> 
> ...


We can actually divide the work if possible. I think first we should make a list of just the software names, then add genre, then check if they still exist or not. Link to official page should also be added.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 3, 2013)

@harshil : that would make it more complex, i feel..
most of them exist, if not, their old versions are always available..
and links to official pages will be added

just to be sure : "We can actually divide the work if possible" .. what did you actually mean ?? you gonna also do the compiling ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 3, 2013)

^ yeah, like I do the first 14 pages and you do the remaining 14 pages.

^ yeah, like I do the first 14 pages and you do the remaining 14 pages.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 3, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> suggest me asap. cuz i will start then..



You can start by creating a Google doc, which you can later share (with or w/o restricted access) and later embed in a post of TDF. 
Like this thread did: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/77391-upload-your-saved-games-here.html

Just a suggestion.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 3, 2013)

^^ k.. we'll do it that way, but first , wait for suggestions..

i was thinking of that..
but an excel file would be easy to compile.. and then , we can put it on G Docs..

and also on a Drop Box Account, and put the share link here..


----------



## topgear (Jun 4, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> my exams just ended now..
> i'll try to compile up the Pages from the starting..



great 



harshilsharma63 said:


> We can actually divide the work if possible. I think first we should make a list of just the software names, then add genre, then check if they still exist or not. Link to official page should also be added.



now we got one more volunteer 




mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ i'll compile it into a text file, i think  and *forward it to Topgear who'll update the first post as its his.. *
> and yes.. i'll do it that way only..
> genre thingy after the initial Compiling.
> 
> ...



buddy this thread was created by _*Akshay*_ so the credit goes to him.

Now as for how to create the google doc here goes my idea :

First make some sheets for different genres of freewares ( like Utility, Productivity, Fun apps, Educational Apps etc... ) but not a single sheet - doing this in the first place will save us a lot of time later and make the whole thing much easier to manage..

every sheet should contain name, description, URL ( publisher ), TDF post Field  this can be edited later - just add this field but if you are short on time no need for adding links or alternatively you can just post the userid of TDF member who has first posted the name of the freeware app on this thread.


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2013)

@mastercool - 
- You can't hyperlink a word in Google docs. You've to embed it separately. 
- If not using G-docs, Excel is the smartest choice. You can format the contents in excel, paste it directly as a post, tweak the "table borders" and you're done;
- Advise not to put screenshots, as it'l be a tedious task for you to hunt the "perfect" screenshots for a s/w.

- Also keep/upload that excel file somewhere so that formatting will be easier, when g-docs is not used.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 4, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> @mastercool -
> - You can't hyperlink a word in Google docs. You've to embed it separately.
> - If not using G-docs, Excel is the smartest choice. You can format the contents in excel, paste it directly as a post, tweak the "table borders" and you're done;
> - Advise not to put screenshots, as it'l be a tedious task for you to hunt the "perfect" screenshots for a s/w.
> ...



thanks for the suggestions.
though i couldn't understand the first point clearly..
do you mind writing it in some bacha lingo ?? 

i think Topgear too had us all clear to fly on the Excel option (he said "sheets").. so i'll go for Excel..
if it is not doing good on Gdocs, DropBox and many other sharing websites, above all, our own TDF, further we all will have it downloaded to our systems..

yup.. screenshots remain cancelled as of now.. it'll be a lot tedious too.. 

about the fourth point, i think it might be better if i upload it on Dropbox, its efficient, and almost no problem occurred to me while using it..
and once the Excel File is updated, the same will be uploaded again on to the servers..
so i'm starting doing it..


@Topgear : sorry, ekdum mind se nikal gaya..  (edited now.. )

and the thing about more than one sheet..
i think, we make one big excel sheet, then we put the genre's and we can always sort them, so after sorting, the'll be categorized to different Sheets as well.


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2013)

> You can't hyperlink a word in Google docs. You've to embed it separately.


This is not possible in G-docs - Ccleaner .
So you've to manually copy-paste the URL in order to go the desired location.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 4, 2013)

^^ ok.. got it now..
k.. 
will go for Excel then..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 4, 2013)

Guys, any free "efficient" pdf to word converter?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 4, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys, any free "efficient" pdf to word converter?


Though not the perfect app, but Free PDF to Word Converter does the job.
Personally, I prefer it over the online converters.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 4, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Guys, any free "efficient" pdf to word converter?


If you have Office 2013, you can use MS Word  as it can open PDFs itself.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 4, 2013)

@dashing.sujoy : are you asking for OCR capabilities ???
if not then anybody known to any pdf to doc converter with good OCR capabilities ??


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 4, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> @dashing.sujoy : are you asking for OCR capabilities ???
> if not then anybody known to any pdf to doc converter with good OCR capabilities ??


Google Drive has inbuilt support.
You can even try out FreeOCR.


----------



## topgear (Jun 5, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> If you have Office 2013, you can use MS Word  as it can open PDFs itself.





mastercool8695 said:


> thanks for the suggestions.
> though i couldn't understand the first point clearly..
> do you mind writing it in some bacha lingo ??
> 
> ...



what Office 2013 and excel .. gee ! it's a freeware thread for heaven's sake so you guys better use some free equivalent of MS office . there's plenty :

1. For starter try Apache Open Office / LibreOffice and for spreadsheet use Gnumeric.

Now taling about the list so you are saying first we create a dump spreadsheet files for all of the freeware file and then create different spreadheet files according to the genre/category to make some fine lists .. well, the idea is very good but may take a little more longer but go ahead make a big file first as it will be easier to sort things later and the file you sent over PM looks good for making a rough spreadsheet file for this purpose. 

One more thing is if possible do avoid cnet's download .com as for some files it uses it's own downloader app .. it better to use the link of the original dev unless the dev is providing a cnet download link but there's always alternative download sites which offer to download the app without anykind of special installer.

BTW, if you make a rough spreadsheet file on g-docs it would be much better for volunteers to edit .. you can either mention the link of the dev now or later while making the genre wise different spreadsheets.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 5, 2013)

topgear said:


> One more thing is if possible do avoid cnet's download .com as for some files it uses it's own downloader app .. it better to use the link of the original dev unless the dev is providing a cnet download link but there's always alternative download sites which offer to download the app without anykind of special installer.


Sorry for poking my nose, but cnet also provides direct link to all the files which has the Cnet installer enabled. Just below the download now button you can find it.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 5, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Though not the perfect app, but Free PDF to Word Converter does the job.
> Personally, I prefer it over the online converters.



Thanks. Yeah, it's not perfect but works. Online converters are mostly crap.



harshilsharma63 said:


> If you have Office 2013, you can use MS Word  as it can open PDFs itself.



Does it allows editing?



mastercool8695 said:


> @dashing.sujoy : are you asking for OCR capabilities ???
> if not then anybody known to any pdf to doc converter with good OCR capabilities ??



Nope.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 5, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Sorry for poking my nose, but cnet also provides direct link to all the files which has the Cnet installer enabled. Just below the download now button you can find it.



not for all ones..
and nose poking is not prohibited 



topgear said:


> what Office 2013 and excel .. gee ! it's a freeware thread for heaven's sake so you guys better use some free equivalent of MS office . there's plenty :
> 
> 1. For starter try Apache Open Office / LibreOffice and for spreadsheet use Gnumeric.
> 
> ...



bro, i have excel.
and whjat if i do it in Excel and then transfer it to things like apache open office.
it'd be a lot easier in Excel 

and changed the Cnet links.
and will add Devc links from now on..
will add Cnet /softonic only when no other link is possible..

offtopic : that wink smiley looks more like a guy with attitude making a face after saying something Rocketty.. . 



dashing.sujay said:


> Does it allows editing?



yup.. it does..
but dont buy it just for the sake of it... there are many freewares for OCR(already mentioned) and many Freeware Pdf editors too ( *pdfedit.cz/en/download.html )


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2013)

^^ you can do it on excel only said about Oo so that more people can get accustomed with it and be aware of that there's more alternatives available rather than using MS office



Vignesh B said:


> Sorry for poking my nose, but cnet also provides direct link to all the files which has the Cnet installer enabled. Just below the download now button you can find it.



it's fine by me  and pardon my ignorance about cnet .. nowadays some other sites have started using such crap downloaders which is very irritating to me.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

^^ exactly..
but i found a fix for firefox users :How To Avoid Cnet Download Installer

have a look here too(any browser, you have to login(Yahoo, Google, Facebook, Direct Linkup Supported By Cnet) :
*forums.cnet.com/7723-12543_102-591...-remove-loadernet-info/?refresh=1370497208867



> In future, you do have a couple of options to download without using the CNET Download.com Installer - you can either click the Direct Download Link for Installer Enabled items, or, if you have a CNET account, completely disable the Installer for the whole site.



edit : here's a confirmation(i checked it and stopped it) : 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/oyJLxnz.png



edit2 : also tried downloading, no installer.
problem Solved..


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2013)

ok, cnet download .com is fine then but like you said before cnet, softpedia like sites are our 2nd  options only.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

^^ yup.. exactly..


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2013)

*Q-Dir (the Quad Explorer)* - the best file manager app for windows IMO
Q-Dir the Quad Explorer for Windows - Q-Dir

another one worth mentioning is *ExplorerXP*
ExplorerXP - Freeware file manager for Win2K/XP


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 11, 2013)

Guys any really good collage maker?


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2013)

the best two Collage Maker softwares are ( IMO ) 

*Shape Collage*
Shape Collage - Automatic Photo Collage Maker

*CollageIt*  Free Version
Free Photo Collage Maker for Mac OS X & Windows - CollageIt

and there's one more : _*Fotowall*_

Fotowall


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 12, 2013)

^thanks tg  will give them a try


----------



## sharang.d (Jun 27, 2013)

topgear said:


> *Q-Dir (the Quad Explorer)* - the best file manager app for windows IMO
> Q-Dir the Quad Explorer for Windows - Q-Dir



Loving it


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2013)

nice to know that you find it useful  another one such app is Multi Commander.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 1, 2013)

Malwarebytes Anti Exploite

Free app which protects various applictaions from zedo-day vulneriblities.

Link: Malwarebytes : Malwarebytes Anti-Exploit


Razer Surround

Not a freeware, but free till december 2013. Creates rich and accurate virtual 7.1 cahllel surround with any stereo headphone.

Link: www.[B]razer[/B]zone.com/*surround*‎


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2013)

now that's ( Razer Surround ) something I'll give a try.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> now that's ( Razer Surround ) something I'll give a try.



Surely give it a try, its good. Only bad thing is the online installer


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 2, 2013)

Excellent thread...

I don't like CCleaner any more (after it got paid version)
instead use Jetclean (far better than CCleaner IMHO )


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 2, 2013)

What's the best DVD to mkv converter ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 2, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> What's the best DVD to mkv converter ?



Freemake Video Converter is good, but format factory is the fastest.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 2, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Freemake Video Converter is good, but format factory is the fastest.



Tried Freemake . The result is not good  .And the sub was embedded in the converted file . Anyway to extract it into separate .srt or .sub file ?


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Surely give it a try, its good. Only bad thing is the online installer



Even I don't like online installer but the charity thing that's associated with the software is really great.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> Even I don't like online installer but the charity thing that's associated with the software is really great.



Yeah, and that too is optional.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 3, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Tried Freemake . The result is not good  .And the sub was embedded in the converted file . Anyway to extract it into separate .srt or .sub file ?



u also try handbrake...the subtitle in vob file must be hardcoded..& if thats the case u cannot extract it


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 3, 2013)

I think the subtitle was not embedded in the vob 

I will try again .


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 3, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> I think the subtitle was not embedded in the vob
> 
> I will try again .


r u sure?
if subtitle was not embedded in vob then freemake won't attach the external subs automatically


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 3, 2013)

There was an option to select subtitle in Freemake . And I selected from it . So I think it was not embedded in the vob .


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2013)

check this out - a download manager under 500KB 
Easy Download Manager


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 4, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> r u sure?
> if subtitle was not embedded in vob then freemake won't attach the external subs automatically



Subtitle was not embedded in the vob but it got embedded in the converted file . And the conversion quality is poor . Shaking video and audio out of sync .

Going to try Format Factory .


----------



## TechnoHolic (Jul 4, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Another similar app, which I think is much better. NetWorx. Bandwidth monitor, bandwidth speed test, bandwidth and traffic monitoring tool for Windows



Thanks for it.


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Subtitle was not embedded in the vob but it got embedded in the converted file . And the conversion quality is poor . Shaking video and audio out of sync .
> 
> Going to try Format Factory .



Try Video to Video converter 
Video to Video Converter - truly free video converter - convert to MP4, AVI, MKV, MOV, M2TS, TS, 3GP,WMV...


----------



## Flash (Jul 7, 2013)

I use "Freemake video converter", as they provide an estimated size of what the converted file will look like. It'l be really handy if you fiddle with the settings (low/med/high) w.r.t size.

Q: Which one is the fastest video converter?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Q: Which one is the fastest video converter?



as of now I found FreeMake to be faster then Handbrake...


----------



## Flash (Jul 8, 2013)

Using Freemake only. 
The most intriguing feature is "Estimated size" option before conversion.. :mrgreeN:


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 15, 2013)

topgear said:


> now that's ( Razer Surround ) something I'll give a try.



Razer Surround sound is really awesome.Loving it. 
It's free atm.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 15, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Razer Surround sound is really awesome.Loving it.
> It's free atm.



You can also try this Realtek driver mod: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials/175047-realtek-driver-mod-creative-x-fi-realtek-chip.html


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 16, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You can also try this Realtek driver mod: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials/175047-realtek-driver-mod-creative-x-fi-realtek-chip.html



Thanks , I tried that. Works good. But I was wondering is that a freeware ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 16, 2013)

Other that the creative xfi software, everything is free. Its just an 'unlocked' realtek driver. Realtek is factures like dolby spurround, dts and more built into the drivers, but lock them for certain chips. So this driver unlocked those features. Its just like unlocking the second core of those old amd processors.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 16, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Other that the creative xfi software, everything is free. Its just an 'unlocked' realtek driver. Realtek is factures like dolby spurround, dts and more built into the drivers, but lock them for certain chips. So this driver unlocked those features. Its just like unlocking the second core of those old amd processors.



Do you have more like these ??? :d


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 16, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Do you have more like these ??? :d



Nope. I am not the one who unlocked it.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 16, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Nope. I am not the one who unlocked it.


I know , I was wondering if you know more of such sound enhancement softwares like Razer sorround and Creative XFi mods.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2013)

Photoscape is awesome photo-editing app with lots of feature
Photoscape : Free Photo Editing Software (Photo Editor) Download


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 17, 2013)

topgear said:


> Try Video to Video converter
> Video to Video Converter - truly free video converter - convert to MP4, AVI, MKV, MOV, M2TS, TS, 3GP,WMV...



Video to Video was also not helpful . Same result as Freemake . 


Tried Handbrake . awesome result  . Subtitle was also saved externally .


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback . going to try out it.


----------



## amjath (Jul 18, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Video to Video was also not helpful . Same result as Freemake .
> 
> 
> Tried Handbrake . awesome result  . Subtitle was also saved externally .



What about Format Factory??


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 18, 2013)

Didn't try Format Factory . As of now Handbrake works perfectly .


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> Didn't try Format Factory . As of now Handbrake works perfectly .


You converted to watch in mobiles or to compress size?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jul 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> You converted to watch in mobiles or to compress size?



To compress size .


I am sure I replied to this yesterday . But I cannot see that post now


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 19, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> I am sure I replied to this yesterday . But I cannot see that post now



Happened to me too.
TDF was restored to earlier date or something.

But it is promised that it won't happen againLINK


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2013)

*Kalkules*

Kalkules is an universal scientific freeware calculator with an amount of nontraditional functions, which can be used particularly by high school or university students. It also offers a wide range of tools, which make your calculations easier and faster. 

What can Kalkules do?

* evaluating complex expressions with parenthesis, variables, constants and functions
* calculating with real, complex, and modulo numbers
* calculating in four number systems: binary, octal, decimal, hexadecimal
* wide range of arithmetic goniometric and hyperbolic functions
* function graphs
* function differentiation
* calculating with polynomials and fractions
* unit conversion
* basic statistical and combinatorial calculations
* expression libraries
* evaluation history

and much more...

Kalkules -  Free scientific calculator for Windows


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 20, 2013)

topgear said:


> *Kalkules*
> 
> Kalkules is an universal scientific freeware calculator with an amount of nontraditional functions, which can be used particularly by high school or university students. It also offers a wide range of tools, which make your calculations easier and faster.



Seems interesting one . Earlier for all complex calculations I had to use MATLAB..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> *Kalkules*
> 
> Kalkules is an universal scientific freeware calculator with an amount of nontraditional functions, which can be used particularly by high school or university students. It also offers a wide range of tools, which make your calculations easier and faster.



Thanks, will try it within 2-3 days.

Edit:

It accepts the mathematical operators from keyboard which the default windows 7 calculator fails to. Good amount of tools and constants are given. Constants can be added/edited too. Overall, I'll use Kalkules instead of windows 7 calculator.


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2013)

*SIV - System Information Viewer*

SIV by Ray Hinchliffe. 'System Information Viewer' is a general Windows utility for displaying lots of useful Windows, Network and hardware info - CPU info, PCI info, PCMCIA info, USB info SMBus info, SPD info, ACPI methods, Machine info, Hardware Sensors, Networked computers, Operating System Information and more. SIV is designed for Windows 8, 7, Vista, XP, 2012, 2008, 2003, 2000 and NT4. Windows 95, 98 and Me are also supported.

SIV - System Information Viewer


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 21, 2013)

any freeware to edit videos which are damaged, stucking while playing etc


----------



## topgear (Jul 22, 2013)

Just try Avidemux :
Avidemux - Main Page


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 1, 2013)

This will save you many lives while competitive online gaming.

Windows Key Disabler - Quinnsoft


----------



## Digital Fragger (Aug 1, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> This will save you many lives while competitive online gaming.
> 
> Windows Key Disabler - Quinnsoft



Awesome!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2013)

Free Better File Explorers than windows 

Cubic Reality Software
Explorer++ - A small and fast file manager for Windows
NexusFile: File Manager for Windows
xplorer² lite: free windows explorer replacement (file manager)


----------



## chintan786 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I have recently bought Dell turbo Laptop and looking for Hard Disk Partition. The OS pre installed in it is Win 8. Wants to know do I have to do this or Dell tech. support can do this. Also is there any good app for the same.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 31, 2013)

chintan786 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have recently bought Dell turbo Laptop and looking for Hard Disk Partition. The OS pre installed in it is Win 8. Wants to know do I have to do this or Dell tech. support can do this. Also is there any good app for the same.



Easeus partition manager.


----------



## Flash (Aug 31, 2013)

Immersive Explorer


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2013)

^^ now that's a very cool software and a explore with difference  going to try it out soon.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Sep 2, 2013)

chintan786 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have recently bought Dell turbo Laptop and looking for Hard Disk Partition. The OS pre installed in it is Win 8. Wants to know do I have to do this or Dell tech. support can do this. Also is there any good app for the same.



Mini tool home partition


----------



## Flash (Sep 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> ^^ now that's a very cool software and a explore with difference  going to try it out soon.


Very cool UI too.


----------



## amjath (Sep 2, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Very cool UI too.


Impressive indeed, zoom out wallpaper on startup, inbuilt player, live tiles more than that its looks like a metro app. Great work. TFS


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2013)

a great easy to use Paint [ image editor ] program for windows 

_*RealWorld Paint*_

RealWorld Paint - portable image editor


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 7, 2013)

any good software to copy disc, burn disc, read data from scratched disc, etc.

a good alternative to nero ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 7, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> any good software to copy disc, burn disc, read data from scratched disc, etc.
> 
> a good alternative to nero ?



Ashampoo Burning Studio.



Skyh3ck said:


> any good software to copy disc, burn disc, read data from scratched disc, etc.
> 
> a good alternative to nero ?



Ashampoo Burning Studio.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Sep 11, 2013)

Is there any freeware that allows me to split and merge mp3?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 11, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Is there any freeware that allows me to split and merge mp3?



Audacity.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 12, 2013)

any software to detect the key of norton antivirus that i have used on my computer actually i purchased it from a guy who bought multiple system key now i want to install norton antivirus in my other os i searched and they said only 1 key is required in 1 comp with any no. of OSes...... plz help no piracy intention here.........


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2013)

first go through here :
*support.norton.com/sp/en/in/home/current/solutions/v54413149_EndUserProfile_en_us

or use some free key finder app like 
KeyFinder | Magical Jelly Bean


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 15, 2013)

any software to save pen drive from getting infected to virus, 

and another good easy to use freeware to create multi os installation pen drive like

having a bootable pen drive and it have windows 7, 8, ubuntu, fedora etc etc. to choose from for installation


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 16, 2013)

topgear said:


> first go through here :
> *support.norton.com/sp/en/in/home/current/solutions/v54413149_EndUserProfile_en_us
> 
> or use some free key finder app like
> KeyFinder | Magical Jelly Bean



been there done that still no use i dnt have this key associated with my account as i have already told u i didn't purchase it from norton directly rather than from a person with multiple pc key...........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 16, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> any software to save pen drive from getting infected to virus,
> 
> and another good easy to use freeware to create multi os installation pen drive like
> 
> having a bootable pen drive and it have windows 7, 8, ubuntu, fedora etc etc. to choose from for installation



try Yumi

www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/‎


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 16, 2013)

i have googled the topic thoroughly and couldn't find any product to find the key..........

need real help here as i hav win 8 running without anti virus and i m no mood in buying new antivirus key again..............

just to let everyone know its perfectly legal to use same av key in same comp for multiple OS so plz help me...........


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 16, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> any software to save pen drive from getting infected to virus,
> 
> and another good easy to use freeware to create multi os installation pen drive like
> 
> having a bootable pen drive and it have windows 7, 8, ubuntu, fedora etc etc. to choose from for installation



To prevent usb device from getting virus, you can try Panda software's USB Vaccine

Arun


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 16, 2013)

@gta0gagan; 14 Free Product Key Finder Programs


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 16, 2013)

thanks, any good windows 8 usb installer freeware, with easy to use, there are many on net with uneasy interface and virus


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 16, 2013)

sakumar79 said:


> To prevent usb device from getting virus, you can try Panda software's USB Vaccine



But these kinda softwares won't be useful if you are using your pendrive in multiple computers .

Am I correct ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2013)

^^if the computer is infected then can't save a pen drive from viruses..but Clamwin antivirus has a USB version which claims to protect it


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Sep 16, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Audacity.



Worked like charm. Thanks.

Please tell me an alternative for shazam. Windows app store doesn't open and so I'm not able to download it.


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> thanks, any good windows 8 usb installer freeware, with easy to use, there are many on net with uneasy interface and virus



Try this 
Windows 8 USB Installer Maker Free Download

or if you are too paranoid about using 3rd party apps try this software by M$ 
Microsoft Store


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2013)

Dont know whether shared before or not
Perfect site grabber
HTTrack Website Copier - Free Software Offline Browser (GNU GPL)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 17, 2013)

still no help guys..............


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> still no help guys..............


what u want?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 17, 2013)

none of the key detector is detecting the norton key everything else is getting detected.........


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> none of the key detector is detecting the norton key everything else is getting detected.........


check the registry of Norton
also u can sign-in in Norton website & check the keys installed (if norton has this feature coz Bitdefender has it)
Btw u shud open a separate thread for this Issue.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 17, 2013)

ok will try a google a little bit more before that.........thnx anyway......


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 17, 2013)

thanks, now i need a freeware to edit iso files


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2013)

DeepBurner / CDBurnerXP / InfraRecorder  - any of them should work


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Sep 22, 2013)

Alternative for shazam?


----------



## chintan786 (Sep 23, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I am looking for Internet data monitoring tool having following fuctions:

1. Able to run in Win 8 and tell how much internet bandwidth used in stats manner.

2. if possible let me know which app or program used how much of data.

regards,

chintan


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2013)

nothing can be better than Networx  
NetWorx : bandwidth monitor, bandwidth speed test, bandwidth and traffic monitoring tool for Windows


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> Alternative for shazam?



Sound Hound


----------



## chintan786 (Sep 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> nothing can be better than Networx
> NetWorx : bandwidth monitor, bandwidth speed test, bandwidth and traffic monitoring tool for Windows



thanks topgear


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> nothing can be better than Networx
> NetWorx : bandwidth monitor, bandwidth speed test, bandwidth and traffic monitoring tool for Windows


i agree. how ever it will not give bandwidth used by each program on your pc.

it became my favourite program after i got my idea 3g netsetter.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 23, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> i agree. how ever it will not give bandwidth used by each program on your pc.
> 
> it became my favourite program after i got my idea 3g netsetter.



It does after you check the "ignore traffic withing local lan" option.


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2013)

^^ Right 



chintan786 said:


> thanks topgear



thanks the devs as well


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 25, 2013)

topgear said:


> nothing can be better than Networx
> NetWorx : bandwidth monitor, bandwidth speed test, bandwidth and traffic monitoring tool for Windows


I've been using this for 3+ years FlorianGilles.com - NetSpeedMonitor 

Really simple & looks better in taskbar


----------



## Skyh3ck (Sep 25, 2013)

any portable torrent client


----------



## amjath (Sep 25, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> any portable torrent client



haven't used before give it a try
µTorrent Portable 3.3.1.30017 Rev 2 (uTorrent is a bittorrent client) Released | PortableApps.com - Portable software for USB, portable and cloud drives


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> I've been using this for 3+ years FlorianGilles.com - NetSpeedMonitor
> 
> Really simple & looks better in taskbar



I don't know why but I keep on forgetting it's name though I've used it before and the bandwidth rate on the taskbar looks really cool.

But networx has more features and there's plenty of paidwares  with name similar to netspeedmonitor  so for a distinctive name networx is a lot easier to remember.


----------



## amjath (Sep 25, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> I've been using this for 3+ years FlorianGilles.com - NetSpeedMonitor
> 
> Really simple & looks better in taskbar



Does not support Windows 8, couldn't install


----------



## topgear (Sep 26, 2013)

which one NetSpeedMonitor or networx .. I've used both of them on windows 8 x64 - just use compatibility mode and select win 7 sp1 and run as admin to install NSM on win 8.


----------



## amjath (Sep 26, 2013)

topgear said:


> which one NetSpeedMonitor or networx .. I've used both of them on windows 8 x64 - just use compatibility mode and select win 7 sp1 and run as admin to install NSM on win 8.



Yes NSM ofc, thanks it works. Changed compatibility for the setup file


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> It does after you check the "ignore traffic withing local lan" option.



thanks. will try


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2013)

amjath said:


> Yes NSM ofc, thanks it works. Changed compatibility for the setup file



cool


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 1, 2013)

BitTorrent Labs - BitTorrent Chat


[h=4]Chat Privately[/h]Chat never stores your messages on any server, so they are safe from data breaches and prying eyes.


----------



## suyash_123 (Oct 4, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Sound Hound





Harsh Pranami said:


> Alternative for shazam?




Tunatic : windows /PC : FREE

 It records clip from Sound card and sends to server and sahre song name

Not perfect .. but Reliable for eng sgs

also work for some hindi songs (latest one) 

Audiggle : Not free : windows 
good but not perfect !! good User interface

winamp  : free - on latest winamp only

Just Rt click on song file in winamp : get its  File info page : :   CLICK  "AUTO TAG " 

I use winamp method only


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2013)

*Genius PDF* - what Adobe Acrobat Reader should and Foxit once used to be  so far for ~50 days I'm only using this.




> *The Best FREE PDF Reader*
> 
> Genius PDF is a versatile Reader for PDF, eBook (Epub, Mobi, Djvu) and Comic book (CBR, CBZ). It's fast, light, intuitive and 100% FREE!
> 
> ...



Best Free PDF Reader & Ebook Reader | Genius PDF - EPUB, MOBI, CBR


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 5, 2013)

^ Is it better than Sumatra in your view?


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2013)

This is the best IMO .. take my word for that. I've used many pdf readers but not a single one is good as this.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 7, 2013)

> ...for PDF, eBook (_*Epub*_, Mobi, *Djvu*) and Comic book (CBR, CBZ). It's fast, light, intuitive and 100% FREE!



Now that's what I call a tool to use


----------



## topgear (Oct 7, 2013)

The best nfo viewer around :

*iNFekt* for Windows / Linux

A text viewer application that has been carefully designed around its main task: viewing and presenting NFO files. It comes with three different view modes (Rendered, Classic and Text Only), export functionality and lots of options! All Windows versions starting with Windows XP are supported. iNFekt works very well with Windows 7 and is available in a native 64 bit version.

infekt - The best Windows NFO file viewer! - Google Project Hosting


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2013)

^ I use DAMN NFO viewer


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 7, 2013)

amjath said:


> ^ I use DAMN NFO viewer



second that


----------



## amjath (Oct 7, 2013)

This is not a software for ur OS, its a extension for the chrome browser. Try it u ll like it
*chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/smooth-gestures/lfkgmnnajiljnolcgolmmgnecgldgeld


----------



## frostbite (Oct 7, 2013)

Any downloads scheduler? For scheduling torrent downloads.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2013)

frostbite said:


> Any downloads scheduler? For scheduling torrent downloads.



utorrent has inbuilt scheduler


----------



## topgear (Oct 8, 2013)

*Oxynger KeyShield* - Virtual Keyboard



> Oxynger KeyShield is a secure, anti-screenshot and free virtual keyboard designed to protect passwords and other sensitive information from malicious programs and hacking. Oxynger KeyShield protects its keystrokes from keystroke logging, screen logging, mouse logging and shoulder surfing. It is the most effective protection in the world against highly sophisticated keyloggers, spywares and trojan-horses used for password hacking and online financial transaction theft. It uses different key layouts for each user of the software to provide protection from mouse logging. Keyloggers are the main tool used for password hacking and online financial theft. Unlike other security programs, Oxynger KeyShield protects keystrokes from all types of keyloggers. With Oxynger KeyShield, you can enter passwords and other confidential information to computer safely and confidently.



Oxynger KeyShield - Most Secure Anti-Keylogger Virtual Keyboard


----------



## frostbite (Oct 8, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> utorrent has inbuilt scheduler



Isn't there any software which can automatically resume my downloads based on how long my desktop has been idle?


----------



## topgear (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't think so


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2013)

if u are annoyed by too many pop-ups (specially while browsing *cough* sites)
then use Ad-Block Plus (addon for FF) makes life easier and also saves bandwidth (bcoz some popups stream videos)

*Note:* only disable it while using Banking sites and Trusted Sites


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> if u are annoyed by too many pop-ups (specially while browsing *cough* sites)
> then use Ad-Block Plus (addon for FF) makes life easier and also saves bandwidth (bcoz some popups stream videos)
> 
> *Note:* only disable it while using Banking sites and Trusted Sites



i had problems with adblock plus and firefox. now i am happy with adblock edge. no advertisements even in TDF .if there is no ad blockers, TDF opens deadly slow even on a very fast connection.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 10, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> ...no advertisements even in TDF .if there is no ad blockers, TDF opens deadly slow even on a very fast connection.



I fixed that problem by switching to _Neo TDF Members_ theme


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 10, 2013)

www.adfender.com

works with all browsers .


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2013)

Simple Adblock works nicely with all the browsers for me.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 11, 2013)

Mr.Kickass said:


> I fixed that problem by switching to _Neo TDF Members_ theme



was having this issue on non rooted phone, your suggestion worked


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> *Genius PDF* - what Adobe Acrobat Reader should and Foxit once used to be  so far for ~50 days I'm only using this.



Bunch of thanks for this one mate. i had convert epub files to pdf's and painful ); Thank you.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2013)

Genius PDF is actually good. I am also using it for some time.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 11, 2013)

i also started using it.



Mr.Kickass said:


> I fixed that problem by switching to _Neo TDF Members_ theme



thanks. that helped.


----------



## chintan786 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I have beetel TV Tuner card for playing Cable TV in PC. I have lost the CD. Does anyone know anyother Freeware to use to play Cable TV in PC. Old was TVhome MEdia 2.

Regards,
Chintan


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2013)

make and model of the TV tuner card ? anyway try this :
DScaler - TV Viewer


----------



## gameranand (Oct 13, 2013)

The Only thing I miss ion Genius PDF is its inability to create bookmarks by right clicking.


----------



## snap (Oct 14, 2013)

does anyone have any experience with extension for chrome which let youtube prebuffer when paused? like *chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/youtube-options/bdokagampppgbnjfdlkfpphniapiiifn/details?hl=en


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 14, 2013)

Tried GeniusPDF. Uses the Sumatra engine for rendering, it seems but pretty good.


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2013)

*SARDU* creates a multiboot USB drive, a multiboot DVD ISO or multiboot CD ISO (all-in-one) for free (personal and non commercial use, read the license). Hard disks (internal and external), SSD, USB flash drive and all removable memory disk and media are supported.

The multi bootable device can include comprehensive collections of antivirus rescue CD, utilities and popular Linux live distributions. Windows PE can also be included, as well as recovery disks and install media for Windows XP (Professional, Home and 64 Bit), Windows Vista, Windows Seven and Windows Eight.

Multiboot USB DVD Builder | Windows | SARDU


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 17, 2013)

topgear said:


> *SARDU* creates a multiboot USB drive, a multiboot DVD ISO or multiboot CD ISO (all-in-one) for free (personal and non commercial use, read the license). Hard disks (internal and external), SSD, USB flash drive and all removable memory disk and media are supported.
> 
> The multi bootable device can include comprehensive collections of antivirus rescue CD, utilities and popular Linux live distributions. Windows PE can also be included, as well as recovery disks and install media for Windows XP (Professional, Home and 64 Bit), Windows Vista, Windows Seven and Windows Eight.
> 
> Multiboot USB DVD Builder | Windows | SARDU



I prefer YUMI more.
YUMI - Multiboot USB Creator (Windows) | USB Pen Drive Linux


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2013)

even I use YUMI for PDs but YUMI is not suitable for making multiboot DVDs AFAIK so need to use Sardu for this.

One more such program worth mentioning is unetbootin - I use it to boot iso based live distros directly from HDD.

UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads


----------



## quagmire (Oct 18, 2013)

Guys, any freeware to partition External hard drive with existing data?

I have a 1TB WD passport, I need to partition it into 3 volumes. Also is it possible to encrypt on of the volumes (backup volume) in TrueCrypt?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 18, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Guys, any freeware to partition External hard drive with existing data?
> 
> I have a 1TB WD passport, I need to partition it into 3 volumes. Also is it possible to encrypt on of the volumes (backup volume) in TrueCrypt?



You can do this in Windows Disk Manager itself.

Suppose you have to create a new partition of x GB. So;

> Right click on 'Computer' and select manage.
> Select 'Disk Management' from left panel.
> Right click on the external hard disk visible in the main window.
> Select 'Shrink volume' and enter x*1024 (space you want to allocate to the new partition in MB).
> Click 'ok'. You will now have a formatted space of x GB.
> Right click on the formatted space and select 'Create new volume'.
> next, next, next and 'ok'.


You may also use EASY US partition master along with the same steps.


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2013)

talking about 3rd party freeware for partitioning here's another one with step by step procedure  :
Quickly Partition an External Hard Drive with Partition Assistant


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

For me nothing Beats Partition magic Home Ediiton
MiniTool® Partition Wizard Home Edition


----------



## quagmire (Oct 19, 2013)

^^^ Thanks a lot. 

@ harshilsharma63, topgear, gameranand  : My existing data will remain right?  Will I have to format the drives on the partition is done?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 19, 2013)

quagmire said:


> ^^^ Thanks a lot.
> 
> @ harshilsharma63, topgear, gameranand  : My existing data will remain right?  Will I have to format the drives on the partition is done?



When there is data then there is always risk involved. Still I have done it many times using Mini Tool partition Wizard and so far so good.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 21, 2013)

quagmire said:


> ^^^ Thanks a lot.
> 
> @ harshilsharma63, topgear, gameranand  : My existing data will remain right?  Will I have to format the drives on the partition is done?



Yes, the data will remain intact.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 22, 2013)

gameranand said:


> For me nothing Beats Partition magic Home Ediiton
> MiniTool® Partition Wizard Home Edition


+1 to this.



Kl@w-24 said:


> Tried GeniusPDF. Uses the Sumatra engine for rendering, it seems but pretty good.



It can even open comics


----------



## topgear (Oct 22, 2013)

*HDDScan*

a freeware utility for hard drive diagnostics (RAID arrays, Flash USB and SSD drives are also supported). The program can test storage device for errors (Bad-blocks and bad sectors), show S.M.A.R.T. attributes and change some HDD parameters such as AAM, APM, etc.

HDDScan can be useful for performing the regular "health test" for your drive and predicting its degradation, so you will be able to prevent data loss and backup your files before you will have to contact the data recovery service.

Additionally, software can be used as the hard disk temperature monitor and reading/writing benchmark – performance graph is displayed for every test.

HDDScan


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 24, 2013)

HashTab



> HashTab provides OS extensions to calculate file hashes and supports many hash algorithms such as MD5, SHA1, SHA2, RipeMD, HAVAL and Whirlpool. As Windows desktop software HashTab runs as a Windows shell extension and on the Mac it is implemented as a Finder plugin. Hashtab provides an easy way to verify file integrity and authenticity.
> Changes for Version 5.1 include:
> Support for SHA-3 (Keccak)
> Updated Korean translation
> Fixed a problem where settings were not being persisted



The best and easiest tool I've used to get file hashes.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 24, 2013)

@topgear first post not updated from  08-06-2009............ it will become difficult to search in all the posts for soft........


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 24, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> @topgear first post not updated from  08-06-2009............ it will become difficult to search in all the posts for soft........



Agreed. I submitted the formatted DB too


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 25, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> HashTab
> 
> 
> 
> The best and easiest tool I've used to get file hashes.




HashCheck Shell Extension

Try this ^ .


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> @topgear first post not updated from  08-06-2009............ it will become difficult to search in all the posts for soft........



mastercool8695 is making a list so hang on a for a little while.



harshilsharma63 said:


> Agreed. I submitted the formatted DB to



to whom ?


----------



## snap (Oct 26, 2013)

was annoyed by youtube not pre buffering videos did some search and found this 



Spoiler



Preload Entire YouTube Videos By Disabling Dash Playback

How to watch full YouTube video without interruption on slow connection | LinksToWeb

*github.com/YePpHa/YouTubeCenter/wiki



did anyone try this?


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 26, 2013)

why rainmeter is not listed its really best and great theming app for windows


----------



## amjath (Oct 26, 2013)

snap said:


> was annoyed by youtube not pre buffering videos did some search and found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing bro, tried lifehacker link worked. thank god I always wanted to search for this

edit: woah i can move my slider and it doesnt disturb anything


----------



## snap (Oct 26, 2013)

@amjath

did you install in chrome? and did use tampermonkey and used userscript or installed as an extension


----------



## amjath (Oct 27, 2013)

snap said:


> @amjath
> 
> did you install in chrome? and did use tampermonkey and used userscript or installed as an extension



downloaded *YouTube Center * from here and installed it in chrome


----------



## snap (Oct 27, 2013)

^^

thanks trying now

working great   and i did not need to enable developer mode


iirc youtube cached videos previously so when you reload the page the video loaded faster right?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> downloaded *YouTube Center * from here and installed it in chrome



Which one to download???  There are many YouTube Center un the link.


----------



## amjath (Oct 27, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Which one to download???  There are many YouTube Center un the link.



if u want to add it to chrome download the .crx file


----------



## snap (Oct 27, 2013)

here is the direct source YouTube Center for Greasemonkey


----------



## $hadow (Oct 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> if u want to add it to chrome download the .crx file


Oh thanks mate.


----------



## amjath (Oct 27, 2013)

snap said:


> here is the direct source YouTube Center for Greasemonkey



did u check 1080p and 480p are missing from all the videos


----------



## snap (Oct 27, 2013)

^^
hmm weird i think it is related to some settings but some of the videos on the list shows 480p and 1080p


----------



## amjath (Oct 27, 2013)

snap said:


> ^^
> hmm weird i think it is related to some settings but some of the videos on the list shows 480p and 1080p



yeah list shows 1080p with a red background but cannot have 480p or 1080p in the playing video


----------



## snap (Oct 27, 2013)

^^

there are so many settings i guess one of them enables them 

did you try the download feature?


----------



## amjath (Oct 27, 2013)

snap said:


> ^^
> 
> there are so many settings i guess one of them enables them
> 
> did you try the download feature?



piece of cake download working, but cannot 1080p and 480p. Gone through all settings nothing fixs


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2013)

*WSUS Offline Update*

At this site, the open source project formerly known as "c't offline update" or "DIY Service Pack" and published at "The H", will be continued by its original author, Torsten Wittrock. 

Using "WSUS Offline Update", you can update any computer running Microsoft Windows and Office safely, quickly and without an Internet connection. 

Note : Just download update on one pc and you can update all other pcs running windows OS

WSUS Offline Update - Update Microsoft Windows and Office without an Internet connection


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 30, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted, but here goes:

*Free Video to GIF Converter* - go crazy and make animated GIFs from your favourite movie scenes! Upload them to 9Gag, reddit or wherever you like. 

Free Video to GIF Converter download center.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 31, 2013)

Guys, I need a freeware which can automatically update ID3 tags and album art for complete music collection.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 31, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Guys, I need a freeware which can automatically update ID3 tags and album art for complete music collection.


+1 i want one too );


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Guys, I need a freeware which can automatically update ID3 tags and album art for complete music collection.





TheHumanBot said:


> +1 i want one too );



Mp3tag - the universal Tag Editor (ID3v2, MP4, OGG, FLAC, ...)


----------



## Revolution (Nov 1, 2013)

Any tutorial for this application ?
I don't know how to tag mp3 automatically.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Any tutorial for this application ?
> I don't know how to tag mp3 automatically.



i haven't done it automatically..so far I use it manually.
they sure have F1 help section in the app


----------



## Revolution (Nov 1, 2013)

Installed mp3tag but could not do it.
I need to do it automatically cos there are so many files like track1,track2.... etc..
Only need to change artist name and song name.
Thats all.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2013)

Revolution said:


> Installed mp3tag but could not do it.
> I need to do it automatically cos there are so many files like track1,track2.... etc..
> Only need to change artist name and song name.
> Thats all.


*Tutorial:* *www.digitalvertigo.co.uk/forum/index.php?showtopic=28368

if the above doesn't help then read this 
Web Sources Archive - Mp3tag Forums
Mp3tag Forums > Online tagging


----------



## Revolution (Nov 1, 2013)

Tried but may be doing one thing wrong.
When at lat action hitting click it showing 0 of X file renamed.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 1, 2013)

i tried this and worked for tags but no album cover was fetched.
*musicbrainz.org/doc/MusicBrainz_Picard


----------



## topgear (Nov 2, 2013)

*Universal Media Server *is a DLNA-compliant UPnP Media Server. It is based on PS3 Media Server by shagrath. It is actually an evolution of the "SubJunk Build" of PMS. UMS was started by SubJunk, an official developer of PMS, in order to ensure greater stability and file-compatibility. Because it is written in Java, Universal Media Server supports all major operating systems, with versions for Windows, Linux and Mac OS X. The program streams or transcodes many different media formats with little or no configuration. It is powered by MEncoder, FFmpeg, tsMuxeR, AviSynth, MediaInfo and more, which combine to offer support for a wide range of media formats.

Universal Media Server


----------



## amjath (Nov 2, 2013)

TFS will try it. Looking for xbmc replacement


----------



## digik (Nov 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> *WSUS Offline Update*
> 
> At this site, the open source project formerly known as "c't offline update" or "DIY Service Pack" and published at "The H", will be continued by its original author, Torsten Wittrock.
> 
> ...



The update 8.7.1 shows size as 1.9 MB. Is the update size so small? Is it safe? That is, have u used it without any problem.

Other forum members also post their experience.


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2013)

yes, the size is correct and it's a update downloader app not a big size update by itself .. it will help you download necessary updates, that's all - I think this explains why the size of the application is small.

BTW, I've not tested the version 8.7.1 so if the author gone rogue I'm not here to blame but I've used this app previously when I was using windows 8 and this app worked flawlessly for me and safe to use based on my experience AFAIK.


----------



## digik (Nov 3, 2013)

topgear said:


> yes, the size is correct and it's a update downloader app not a big size update by itself .. it will help you download necessary updates, that's all - I think this explains why the size of the application is small.
> 
> BTW, I've not tested the version 8.7.1 so if the author gone rogue I'm not here to blame but I've used this app previously when I was using windows 8 and this app worked flawlessly for me and safe to use based on my experience AFAIK.




I understand now. It is a downloader which will download all updates in say a folder. Then we can update all windows installations from the folder. Is it correct.


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2013)

absolutely.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 4, 2013)

guys any1 know any 3d video to 2d video convertor??


----------



## digik (Nov 4, 2013)

topgear said:


> absolutely.



Just another question. How will I set the source of update to the folder in which the updates were downloaded?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 5, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> i tried this and worked for tags but no album cover was fetched.
> *musicbrainz.org/doc/MusicBrainz_Picard



It working for me.
BTW,can u tell me how to change other language(like Japanese) in English ?
How any language(mp3 tile and artist only) can be converted to English ?
My Windows 7 not showing other language except English.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 5, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> i tried this and worked for tags but no album cover was fetched.
> *musicbrainz.org/doc/MusicBrainz_Picard



MusicBrainz Picard / Plugins - MusicBrainz

You need a separate plugin for fetching album ar.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2013)

a very good tool to analyze disk space.
SpaceSniffer, find lost disk space the easy way.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 22, 2013)

Enable Aero effect in Windows 8: Aero Glass for Windows 8

Source: How to Enable True Aero Glass Transparency with Blur and Reflection in Windows 8? - AskVG


----------



## amjath (Nov 22, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Enable Aero effect in Windows 8: Aero Glass for Windows 8
> 
> Source: How to Enable True Aero Glass Transparency with Blur and Reflection in Windows 8? - AskVG



Did u try it. I think I used it before, not sure its this or not. But I had issues with some app like this. Please review


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 22, 2013)

amjath said:


> Did u try it. I think I used it before, not sure its this or not. But I had issues with some app like this. Please review



I am using it from past 2 days and it's working great.


----------



## amjath (Nov 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I am using it from past 2 days and it's working great.



Good. Thanks, will try it


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 7, 2013)

Long time no post...


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 7, 2013)

Dont know whether its posted earlier or not...
RainMeter : system monitoring and themeing Rainmeter, desktop customization tool


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 8, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Dont know whether its posted earlier or not...
> RainMeter : system monitoring and themeing Rainmeter, desktop customization tool



That's one hell of a software


----------



## aaruni (Dec 8, 2013)

Rainmeter is in constant discussion in show-off desktop thread. A member is also going to post a detailed tutorial for rainmeter. Watch that thread for more : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/160343-showoff-your-desktop-thread.html


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 8, 2013)

>Mendeley -helpful for students to organize PDFs. mendeley.com
>SumatraPDF -much faster then adobe reader and lightweight (4-5MB) Free PDF Reader - Sumatra PDF
>Libreoffice
>7-Zip free and best
>Q10 Writer (free simple distraction free)


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 8, 2013)

i need following easy to use freeware

Photo editor with frames, collage, etc feature

Ringtone maker from mp3

Simple Audio recorder


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 8, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> i need following easy to use freeware
> 
> Photo editor with frames, collage, etc feature
> 
> ...



> Picasa.

> Audacity (THE best freeware audio editor).

> Audacity can record audio too. If you want something extremely simple, use Window's own sound recorder.



amjath said:


> Did u try it. I think I used it before, not sure its this or not. But I had issues with some app like this. Please review



Update: I recently started noticing that moving windows caused minor ghosting. I wasn't sure if it was due to this app or due to IGP overclocking. I uninstalled this app and this problem got solved. It's still not perfect.


----------



## amjath (Dec 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Picasa.
> 
> > Audacity (THE best freeware audio editor).
> 
> ...



When 2 windows are one above the other and u drag one ghosting happens with this app.


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2013)

*Display power off* utility. Allows to power off desktop/notebook display and optionally lock workstation. Useful for keeping display's USB hub active while display is in power save mode.

A great tool to be free of windows lame monitor off timing 
Display Power Off Utility | Free software downloads at SourceForge.net


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> *Display power off* utility. Allows to power off desktop/notebook display and optionally lock workstation. Useful for keeping display's USB hub active while display is in power save mode.
> 
> A great tool to be free of windows lame monitor off timing
> Display Power Off Utility | Free software downloads at SourceForge.net



Thanks for sharing, I was looking for this


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 9, 2013)

i use this:
Dekisoft - Monitor Off Utility


----------



## pratik385 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi, 
Is there any monitoring s/w for WIFI? 
I want to know who are using my WIFI as bandwidth seems to be low these days..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 15, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Hi,
> Is there any monitoring s/w for WIFI?
> I want to know who are using my WIFI as bandwidth seems to be low these days..



Just check it from the router admin panel.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 17, 2013)

i need software for folling thing

1) simple to use, easy photo software to make a single photo from different photos side by side, with some good feature
2) software to click, shoot images from laptop camera


----------



## quagmire (Dec 17, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> i need software for folling thing
> 
> 1) simple to use, easy photo software to make a single photo from different photos side by side, with some good feature
> 2) software to click, shoot images from laptop camera



1. Do you want a collage application or a Panaroma type stitching application??


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 18, 2013)

quagmire said:


> 1. Do you want a collage application or a Panaroma type stitching application??



collage with some effects like professtional photos


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2013)

pratik385 said:


> Hi,
> Is there any monitoring s/w for WIFI?
> I want to know who are using my WIFI as bandwidth seems to be low these days..



try this :
Wi-Fi Inspector | Xirrus


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 18, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> collage with some effects like professtional photos



Try picasa, though not sure what you mean by professional effects.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Try picasa, though not sure what you mean by professional effects.



i mean something to collage, and give some effect with few clicks so it looks like that it is clicked by professiontal some thing like color effect, retro effect


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 21, 2013)

any freeware to photoshop with readymade effects, frames, collae option, template, just like we have picsart on android anything similar on windows, so with just few clicks we can create a good photo


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 21, 2013)

Most of the freeware and shareware can be downloaded from FileHippo.com - Download Free Software


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 21, 2013)

Skyh3ck said:


> any freeware to photoshop with readymade effects, frames, collae option, template, just like we have picsart on android anything similar on windows, so with just few clicks we can create a good photo



You can try Fotor if you're on Windows 8.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 23, 2013)

not on windows 8 i am using windows 7, why there is no simple software, there is photoshop, buts complex and required lots of training and a good system to run, some thing light and with good feature would be good just like pics art on android


----------



## amjath (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't know whether it is posted already.
*QUSTODIO* parental software
Best parental I would say. Monitor, block, allow by categories and by sites using online account. Install on any device ( Windows, Mac, Android, iOS, Linux) with same account or multiple account.

I ed so hard when testing it, blocks every keyword and even when selecting category of torrents. Some issues with mobile incognito mode, since it's still experimental


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2013)

Avant Browser Ultimate Edition - Packs the Firefox and Google Chrome inside and can also use IE engine - Has many inbuilt features like image blocker, full page [ scrolling ] screenshot etc. 
Home - Avant Browser - The full-featured tri-core rendering Avant Browser which supports IE/Firefox/Chrome engines is fast, stable and memory leak free.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 30, 2013)

^ Good to see topgear back here


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 2, 2014)

Any completely free 
BAT/EXE to GUI converter...
I want a Semi-automatic generator.
Thanks in advance


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2014)

try this 
Wizard's Apprentice


----------



## RBX (Jan 4, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> i need following easy to use freeware
> 
> Photo editor with frames, collage, etc feature
> 
> ...



As suggested, audacity is indeed the best.
For basic photo editing (just filters etc), you can use many online photo editing sites. I have recently started using Photo effects, vintage, retro, online and free - Pixlr-o-matic (available as download - requires Adobe AIR) along with Picasa.


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 4, 2014)

What is the best Start Menu replica for Windows 8.1?


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> try this
> Wizard's Apprentice



Thanks
But Its not installing


----------



## amjath (Jan 4, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Thanks
> But Its not installing



Windows 8?? Try compatibility


----------



## Flash (Jan 4, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> What is the best Start Menu replica for Windows 8.1?


Windows 8 Start Menu | Pokki


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 4, 2014)

rajnusker said:


> What is the best Start Menu replica for Windows 8.1?



why do you need a start menu in windows 8? any difficulty in reaching apps?


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 4, 2014)

any free duplicate file finders???

can anybody fix the search option in tdf to point to a particular thread page


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 4, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> any free duplicate file finders???
> 
> can anybody fix the search option in tdf to point to a particular thread page



have you tried ccleaner?


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 4, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> have you tried ccleaner?


how is ccleaner relevant here???


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 4, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> can anybody fix the search option in tdf to point to a particular thread page



What problem are your facing?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 4, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> how is ccleaner relevant here???



it can find duplicate files on your pc. isn't what you asked?


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 4, 2014)

amjath said:


> Windows 8?? Try compatibility



Win7 ult x64
Tried compatibilty mode no luck


Any alternatives?


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 4, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> it can find duplicate files on your pc. isn't what you asked?


thank you.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 5, 2014)

Talking of Freeware, its notable that the very popular site FileHippo.com have changed its layout/theme for the worse.
Now it just sucks!


----------



## rajnusker (Jan 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Talking of Freeware, its notable that the very popular site FileHippo.com have changed its layout/theme for the worse.
> Now it just sucks!



Couldn't agree more. It looks so horrible. The earlier version was simple and easy to use.


----------



## amjath (Jan 5, 2014)

^ okayish but what the hell is that logo


----------



## Vyom (Jan 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ okayish but what the hell is that logo



Yes, even the logo is terrible. Filehippo.com's FB page is fill with rants all over!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 5, 2014)

it looks OK to me. I don't use filehippo for freewares, I google them


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2014)

Auslogics Duplicate File Finder - The best duplicate file finder IMO.
Find duplicate files with Auslogics Duplicate File Finder


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 6, 2014)

Any good PDF reader?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Any good PDF reader?


Foxit


----------



## sksundram (Jan 6, 2014)

'Sumatra' for being the quickest to open any pdf file.


----------



## amjath (Jan 6, 2014)

sksundram said:


> 'Sumatra' for being the quickest to open any pdf file.



Foxit is fastest PDF reader it also supports filling PDF forms


----------



## sksundram (Jan 6, 2014)

Foxit has many many more features than Sumatra. But when I have to open that pdf file real fast, I use it. Foxit is slow compared to it. No doubt.


----------



## amjath (Jan 6, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Foxit has many many more features than Sumatra. But when I have to open that pdf file real fast, I use it. Foxit is slow compared to it. No doubt.



Yep sorry u r right its the fastest. But if anyone has chrome no need for any other PDF reader


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2014)

another free Duplicate file finder:

Duplicate Cleaner - Remove duplicate files

Works good for me.


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2014)

The best pdf reader IMO is Genius PDF Reader though it may be no longer in development.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2014)

topgear said:


> The best pdf reader IMO is Genius PDF Reader though it may be no longer in development.





It uses sumatra pdf's rendering engine and supports comicbook archives too


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

topgear said:


> The best pdf reader IMO is Genius PDF Reader though it may be no longer in development.



i agree. i am using it for several months now. very light weight.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 7, 2014)

Adobe is the creator of PDF and still they are not the fastest reader


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Adobe is the creator of PDF and still they are not the fastest reader



if that was the case, then there may not be any 3rd party free/paid apps available on internet.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 7, 2014)

Guys, you must try 'Auslogics Boostspeed'. It's a very effective, easy to use and configure and absolutely clutter free PC optimizing tool. Even someone who hates such tools will love it.


----------



## snap (Jan 7, 2014)

what about advanced systemcare?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 7, 2014)

^^JetClean is better


----------



## snap (Jan 7, 2014)

^^
 wanted to use that


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2014)

Don't know whether posted before or not, found *Default Programs Editor* to change file type associations, autoplay menu, etc.

Default Programs Editor



> Default Programs Editor makes it easy to fix file association settings in Windows, including context menu items, icons, and descriptions. Also: autoplay settings and default programs settings ...all without fiddling around in the registry.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 12, 2014)

please suggest some free and good download manager, with pause and resume feature


----------



## Allu Azad (Jan 12, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> please suggest some free and good download manager, with pause and resume feature


Free Download Manager


----------



## moniker (Jan 12, 2014)

Is there any download manager that allows you to change the download URL midway through the download, like in IDM? Can this be done in FDM?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 12, 2014)

Is there a neat alternative to NetLimiter 3 Pro? My trial version is going to expire in 3 days!


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Is there a neat alternative to NetLimiter 3 Pro? My trial version is going to expire in 3 days!



Don't know what's ur purpose. Check netspeed monitor


----------



## Vyom (Jan 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> Don't know what's ur purpose. Check netspeed monitor



To limit the bandwidth being used by the applications. I have a good bandwidth monitor that outputs in a CSV file: Netmeter. 
But I want to control the maximum bandwidth which applications can use within my PC.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 12, 2014)

try netbalancer. the free version allows limiting upto 3 apps


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 13, 2014)

i have got a problem with my display stand by...... when ever it goes to stand by mode it take 5 minutes for monitor to go into stand by saying no hdmi cable detected and monitor will go to standby in 5 minutes is there any way to fix this i was not getting this delay while i was using vga cable........


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2014)

^^ wrong section bro


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 13, 2014)

still not able to find a good easy to use photo editor, to crop, censor part of images, write memes, collage, do filter effects, etc something like Picsart from Android

and how can i integrate the Free Download manager with Firefox, so it automatically picks up the download, just like IDM does


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 13, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> still not able to find a good easy to use photo editor, to crop, censor part of images, write memes, collage, do filter effects, etc something like Picsart from Android



Have you tried GIMP?


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> still not able to find a good easy to use photo editor, to crop, censor part of images, write memes, collage, do filter effects, etc something like Picsart from Android
> 
> and *how can i integrate the Free Download manager with Firefox, so it automatically picks up the download, just like IDM does*



get this :
*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/xthunder/?src=cb-dl-toprated


----------



## Revolution (Jan 18, 2014)

Should I get GIMP or PS ?
I want to learn the basic of photo/image editing through web/net tutorials.
So,what would be suitable for me for above purpose ?


----------



## Flash (Jan 18, 2014)

GIMP is simple, when compared to Photoshop..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 18, 2014)

@Topgear,you forgot *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flashgot/


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 18, 2014)

for firefox, why not downthemall?


----------



## moniker (Jan 18, 2014)

moniker said:


> Is there any download manager that allows you to change the download URL midway through the download, like in IDM? Can this be done in FDM?



Can somebody help me out with this?


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> for firefox, why not downthemall?



Op has asked for an addon which will help him to download through extrenal DMs like FDM but downthemall is an full fledged DM on it's own AFAIK. I'm not a regular user of FF so I may lost the touch  but FlashGot suggested above fits here perfectly. The main reason I've mentioned Xthunder is last time I've used it so that name came to my mind in the first place.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 18, 2014)

moniker said:


> Can somebody help me out with this?



it is better if you can try yourself FDM.



topgear said:


> Op has asked for an addon which will help him to download through extrenal DMs like FDM but downthemall is an full fledged DM on it's own AFAIK. I'm not a regular user of FF so I may lost the touch  but FlashGot suggested above fits here perfectly. The main reason I've mentioned Xthunder is last time I've used it so that name came to my mind in the first place.



yep. downthemall is  a full stand alone download manager can be used as an alternate to FDM.

so which browser are you using now?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 18, 2014)

I am using Firefox


----------



## Revolution (Jan 19, 2014)

Flash said:


> GIMP is simple, when compared to Photoshop..



Thanks!
So,it is easy to get tutorial for Gimp that PS ?
Pls someone share share some tutorial.


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2014)

^^ good for staring :
GIMP - The Basics Tutorial
How to use GIMP: Tutorials and resources



rijinpk1 said:


> it is better if you can try yourself FDM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mostly presto [ yes, still stuck with it and I just love it ] though stupid devs are ignoring it's potential ... till date it's the most memory efficient browser engine as at some point I've opened 100+ tabs with it. Second comes Chromium [ latest dev builds ], FF just for a few selected sites and IE11.


----------



## Revolution (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## snap (Jan 26, 2014)

any good alternative to utorrent?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 26, 2014)

vuze is best imo


----------



## amjath (Jan 26, 2014)

snap said:


> any good alternative to utorrent?



Bittorrent or Tixati. One advantage I seen in tixati is sequential downloading


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 26, 2014)

Vuze ...Vuze ...Vuze


----------



## snap (Jan 27, 2014)

thanks will try vuze. damn utorrent getting bloated by every new version


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 27, 2014)

topgear said:


> The best pdf reader IMO is Genius PDF Reader though it may be no longer in development.



i cant find it can u provide a link.........

btw any good free antivirus ........ i know of avast but anything else or avast is the best??? i already have a noton license but the thing is they dnt allow to use same key on multiple window in same computer............


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i cant find it can u provide a link.........
> 
> btw any good free antivirus ........ i know of avast but anything else or avast is the best??? i already have a noton license but the thing is they dnt allow to use same key on multiple window in same computer............



1. *www.geniuspdf.com

Either their website is down or they didn't pay the hosting charges.

2. Try Bitdefender Free. I wanted to try it myself first but there is no offline installer, so I didn't.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2014)

Avira Antivirus is also very good.

As for PDF reader, Sumatra is also very good. No non-sense simple PDF reader.


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i cant find it can u provide a link.........
> 
> btw any good free antivirus ........ i know of avast but anything else or avast is the best??? i already have a noton license but the thing is they dnt allow to use same key on multiple window in same computer............



their website does not have any genius pdf software anymore but the last version [ 2.1 ] was available on some other freeware software websites but even they are not available anymore. Anyway, I may have the setup files of the last version so if you need I can upload them.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 27, 2014)

topgear said:


> their website does not have any genius pdf software anymore but the last version [ 2.1 ] was available on some other freeware software websites but even they are not available anymore. Anyway, I may have the setup files of the last version so if you need I can upload them.


it will help if u can actually but I have already downloaded sumatra...
Guys is there any good paid anti virus that allows multi installation on same computer and different oses...
thanks guys....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2014)

Similar to TuneUp Disk Space Explorer but a free lightweight version

WinDirStat - Windows Directory Statistics


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 30, 2014)

I have 20 Youtube Playlist (Video Lectures) and each playlist have at least 40-50 videos.
want to download the available highest quality it supports?
so Yes, need big help here. );


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 30, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> I have 20 Youtube Playlist (Video Lectures) and each playlist have at least 40-50 videos.
> want to download the available highest quality it supports?
> so Yes, need big help here. );



Use this to download 

How to download YouTube playlist | 4K Download


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 30, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Use this to download
> 
> How to download YouTube playlist | 4K Download



HA! i was just reading about this, Thank you.

It can download only 25 videos for more req. key );


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 30, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> HA! i was just reading about this, Thank you.
> 
> It can download only 25 videos for more req. key );



nice find


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Similar to TuneUp Disk Space Explorer but a free lightweight version
> 
> WinDirStat - Windows Directory Statistics



It has been posted already. Anyway, thanks for bringing it up for once more 



gta0gagan said:


> it will help if u can actually but I have already downloaded sumatra...
> Guys is there any good paid anti virus that allows multi installation on same computer and different oses...
> thanks guys....



yep, it uses the sumatra engine but why the devs of this fine piece of app just disappeared is a little mysterious .. may be they were using source codes of some other apps too.


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2014)

AIMP - Free Music Player - one of the best music player .. recommended over winamp


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2014)

topgear said:


> AIMP - Free Music Player - one of the best music player .. recommended over winamp



Yes..I am using it for long and its better than Winamp


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 4, 2014)

Try MusicBee as well.


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2014)

MusicBee is a full fledged audio / music manager rather than just a player [ have not used it for long ]. Anyway, will give it a try.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Feb 7, 2014)

any good media player with lyrics suppport or any plugin to support lyrics on windows media player


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 7, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> any good media player with lyrics suppport or any plugin to support lyrics on windows media player



use this Windows Media Playe Lyrics - MiniLyrics lyrics plugin


----------



## Skyh3ck (Feb 9, 2014)

i have lots of photos taken with DSLR camera with size more than 3 mb, i want to reduce the size of the images to upload on internet, any good software to do that

something like  i can resize group of photos at the same time


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 9, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> i have lots of photos taken with DSLR camera with size more than 3 mb, i want to reduce the size of the images to upload on internet, any good software to do that
> 
> something like  i can resize group of photos at the same time



microsoft picture manger if u hav it can reduce resolution to reduce size......


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 9, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> i have lots of photos taken with DSLR camera with size more than 3 mb, i want to reduce the size of the images to upload on internet, any good software to do that
> 
> something like  i can resize group of photos at the same time



IrfanView has a batch converter that can resize multiple images at once.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 9, 2014)

Kl@w-24 said:


> IrfanView has a batch converter that can resize multiple images at once.



+1 to irfanview. Btw, try opening the images in ms paint and then save them as it is. That reduced the size of scanned images by 40-50% without resizing them.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 9, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> i have lots of photos taken with DSLR camera with size more than 3 mb, i want to reduce the size of the images to upload on internet, any good software to do that
> 
> something like  i can resize group of photos at the same time



I have a tool named "Free batch image converter", only 382kb, but is as good or even better than rest. I can't find it online, but can send you if you require; just PM me.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 10, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> i have lots of photos taken with DSLR camera with size more than 3 mb, i want to reduce the size of the images to upload on internet, any good software to do that
> 
> something like  i can resize group of photos at the same time



Use Image resizer for window


----------



## kunalht (Feb 12, 2014)

suggest a free software to record gameplay.....


----------



## snap (Feb 12, 2014)

^msi afterburner? or bandicam can record 10 min with watermark in free version


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 12, 2014)

+1 for MSI afterburner. Razer game Booster also has a built in game recorder but Afterburner's is much better and configurable.


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2014)

Two more batch image resizer, converter to try out :

Batch Image Converter, Resizer | Free Audio & Video software downloads at SourceForge.net
ImageBatch - free batch converter for images


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 15, 2014)

Any good DVD ripping applications?


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2014)

There are lots of such apps .. for starter try this :
Free DVD Ripper - Free Rip DVD to AVI MP4 H264, Free DVD Ripping Software for Android & iPhone iPad


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 1, 2014)

RBTray

*RBTray*

RBTray is a small Windows program that runs in the background and allows almost any window to be minimized to the system tray by right clicking its minimize button.

It is free, open source, and is distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public Licence.


----------



## snap (Mar 2, 2014)

'Reddit Enhancement Suite' useful for those who regularly use reddit.


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> RBTray
> 
> *RBTray*
> 
> ...



I think I've used it with some RyanVM Xp addon but thanks anyway for sharing it here.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Mar 9, 2014)

Guys I there any way to make Youtube play only 480p and doesnt play HD ?
I mean is there any settings to start the video in 480p default instead of HD ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 9, 2014)

^^ This question is offtopic here. Anyways I'll answer it:

Log in to your Google account when watching videos , select 480p in a video and then click "auto". That should make it your default setting.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Mar 9, 2014)

Is there any way to make it default instead of logging in google account ?


----------



## snap (Mar 9, 2014)

^^try this YouTube Center for Greasemonkey


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2014)

Lighting Fast File Search 

FileSeek: Lightning Fast File Search! &bull; Binary Fortress Software


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2014)

Waterfox - The fastest 64-bit variant of Firefox on the web - once you use it you'll never be back to FF for sure


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 13, 2014)

topgear said:


> Waterfox - The fastest 64-bit variant of Firefox on the web - once you use it you'll never be back to FF for sure



Will all the firefox add-ons work on it?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 13, 2014)

i badly badly need to alternative to firefox ram hoax );


----------



## $hadow (Mar 13, 2014)

Guys I need a simple and quick pdf reader with just basic functionality no more unnecessary stuff. Any suggestion guys?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 13, 2014)

sumatra pdf

- - - Updated - - -

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/freeware/25901-useful-freewares-34.html

- - - Updated - - -

see this link it contains discussion on it..........


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 13, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Guys I need a simple and quick pdf reader with just basic functionality no more unnecessary stuff. Any suggestion guys?


For just viewing pdf, the built-in reader of Chrome would also suffice. Or even Windows 8 has a built-in reader.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 13, 2014)

topgear said:


> Waterfox - The fastest 64-bit variant of Firefox on the web - once you use it you'll never be back to FF for sure



thanks. trying it now.

- - - Updated - - -



Inceptionist said:


> Will all the firefox add-ons work on it?



mine does.


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> i badly badly need to alternative to firefox ram hoax );



FF and chrome both are major ram hogs. The only lightwieight browser still on the show is Opera 12.16.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 15, 2014)

topgear said:


> FF and chrome both are major ram hogs. The only lightwieight browser still on the show is Opera 12.16.



Is current Opera ver20 take too much RAM too ?


How good is Waterfox compare to FF ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 15, 2014)

topgear said:


> FF and chrome both are major ram hogs. The only lightwieight browser still on the show is Opera 12.16.





waterfox is a ram hog too. with just 6-7 tabs, it crossed 1000MB ram quite fastly. depends on the websites too.



Revolution said:


> Is current Opera ver20 take too much RAM too ?
> 
> 
> How good is Waterfox compare to FF ?



i did not feel much of a difference. probably why FF dropped the idea of releasing a 64 bit version


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 15, 2014)

topgear said:


> Waterfox - The fastest 64-bit variant of Firefox on the web - once you use it you'll never be back to FF for sure



I can't see any difference


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2014)

^^did they just really change the color of mozila firefox to blue...lol

*screenshots.en.sftcdn.net/en/scrn/333000/333406/waterfox-03-700x348.png


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 15, 2014)

Faun said:


> ^^did they just really change the color of mozila firefox to blue...lol
> 
> *screenshots.en.sftcdn.net/en/scrn/333000/333406/waterfox-03-700x348.png


Honestly  what I can see is that  color and in task manager processes is no 32 exe of waterfox


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 16, 2014)

topgear said:


> *FF and chrome both are major ram hogs*. The only lightwieight browser still on the show is Opera 12.16.




But Chrome uses lesser ram on launch and during usage.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 17, 2014)

topgear said:


> FF and chrome both are major ram hogs. The only lightwieight browser still on the show is Opera 12.16.



I use Maxthon! Very light-weight!


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2014)

From WaterFox's website :



> What makes Waterfox fast?
> A:Waterfox was compiled with Intel's C++ Compiler with the following optimisations: Intel's Math Library, SSE3, AVX for supported Intel processors, jemalloc, Profile-Guided Optimisation and the /O3 switch.
> 
> Why should I use a 64-Bit variant of Firefox?
> A:64-Bit computing is the future! Any 64-Bit user will notice an instant increase in performance, but that is not the only advantage such as multi-tasking and improved stress handling.



may be it's more crash resistant then FF .. I don't know but WF looks and sounds more cool 

*www.waterfoxproject.org/benchmarks.php


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 17, 2014)

topgear said:


> From WaterFox's website :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it takes hell lots of ram. i did not feel any difference either.


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2014)

could be but for me it's woking Ok as I use it only for some secure websites. Anyway, Try SlimBrowser - it uses IE engine but lots better than original IE.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Mar 27, 2014)

topgear said:


> their website does not have any genius pdf software anymore but the last version [ 2.1 ] was available on some other freeware software websites but even they are not available anymore. Anyway, I may have the setup files of the last version so if you need I can upload them.





topgear said:


> yep, it uses the sumatra engine but why the devs of this fine piece of app just disappeared is a little mysterious .. may be they were using source codes of some other apps too.



Genius PDF is available here and here at the time of writing, but the latest version being 2.0, not 2.1

Interestingly though, violation of rules might have contributed to their demise  as this post suggests and the author of Sumatra PDF wasn't impressed

I never knew anything about Sumatra PDF until today (learning from you guys) so I downloaded it today and will probably stick with it, though I used to work with Genius a little while back



topgear said:


> MusicBee is a full fledged audio / music manager rather than just a player [ have not used it for long ]. Anyway, will give it a try.



How about Mediamonkey ? Are those two better than Mediamonkey ? I know its not freeware


----------



## aaruni (Mar 27, 2014)

not sure if this is the right thread, but anybody know how to get my hands on phpMyProxy? Can't seem to find the script on the official site, or anywhere else. phpMyProxy - free and Open Source PHP proxy script


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 14, 2014)

hi guys, 

i have downloaded lots of videos from youtube in MP4, WEBM, FLV format, i want to play this videos on TV, which onlly plays avi and other supported format,

can you plae suggest me good free video converter to convert all those youtube downloaded videos on tv usb

I have AOC 22" TV which has usb port to connect pen drive


----------



## aaruni (Apr 14, 2014)

which other supported format would that be ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i have downloaded lots of videos from youtube in MP4, WEBM, FLV format, i want to play this videos on TV, which onlly plays avi and other supported format,
> 
> ...




try XmediaRecode, Handbrake


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2014)

Also you can try this :
Free Video Converter| Any Video Converter Freeware| MP4 FLV 3GP AVI MKV DVD Android Html5


----------



## Manju.s (Apr 19, 2014)

Guys, Need a best video downloader software like IDM.. since idm is showing idm fake serial number error which is irritating  Pls suggest


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 19, 2014)

^ FDM , JDownloader


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 19, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> ^ FDM , JDownloader



Does FDM catch video and download like idm?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/182531-best-youtube-downloader-googlechrome.html

+1 to YTD (for youtube) and FDM


----------



## topgear (Apr 25, 2014)

Try out Spark Browser :

*en.browser.baidu.com/

Comes with built in Mp3, video and Torrent download feature.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 2, 2014)

Is there some freeware to limit any resource usage of a process? Say I want a particular process to not use more than 100 MD RAM, 3% CPU time or 30% HDD bandwidth, is there anything available for this?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 2, 2014)

for cpu try this though i wouldn't expect much considering how win 8 handles resources for a process:
*mion.faireal.net/BES/


----------



## Inceptionist (May 2, 2014)

topgear said:


> Try out Spark Browser :
> 
> *en.browser.baidu.com/
> 
> Comes with built in Mp3, video and Torrent download feature.



Torch browser is also good.

*www.torchbrowser.com


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2014)

yeah looks cool but all of'em are a little bit modified version of chrome with some pre packed plugins .. anyway, currently using 64 bit variant of all browsers  Do note that don't add WOT and avast extension to the 64 bit chromium latests dev build or it will crash. Found this after lots of testing 

On a side note : IE 11.07 is also now available for windows 7.


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 8, 2014)

since link posted here i have been using baidu but sometimes you have to refresh the page while you swtich multiple tabs and goes back the old one it refuse to render and shows blank page.


----------



## Danesh (May 11, 2014)

Hi THB,

Can you please help me with a .flka file which ive lost the password for? its a 228mb folder with VeRY important pics. PLEASE my mail is sir.danesh@gmail


----------



## aaruni (May 11, 2014)

[MENTION=281601]Danesh[/MENTION] : recommended you remove your email from there.


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 11, 2014)

hey what is good simple and free software to reduce image size to upload online, i have images in big size its gets too much time to upload online


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 11, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> hey what is good simple and free software to reduce image size to upload online, i have images in big size its gets too much time to upload online



I believe you will have to have resize it first and then upload it.


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 11, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> I believe you will have to have resize it first and then upload it.




yes dear 

that is what i am saying, i need software, there are many, so if anyone have used some here, please recommend some good one


----------



## kunalht (May 11, 2014)

Suggest a good software to take screenshots in PC (not for games)  in JPEG/JPG .


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 11, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> yes dear
> 
> that is what i am saying, i need software, there are many, so if anyone have used some here, please recommend some good one



ygpm.



kunalht said:


> Suggest a good software to take screenshots in PC (not for games)  in JPEG/JPG .



Paintbrush.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 11, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Suggest a good software to take screenshots in PC (not for games)  in JPEG/JPG .



You can also try MSI Afterburner which can take screen-shots, recode videos and overclock GPU.


----------



## snap (May 11, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Suggest a good software to take screenshots in PC (not for games)  in JPEG/JPG .



bandicam is a decent freeware, but you need to purchase it to record videos more than 10 min


----------



## Inceptionist (May 11, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Suggest a good software to take screenshots in PC (not for games)  in JPEG/JPG .



IrfanView can do that. Either with hot key or time interval.

Visit this link : *en.kioskea.net/faq/12247-irfanview-automatically-take-save-screenshots-after-a-given-per


----------



## aaruni (May 11, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Suggest a good software to take screenshots in PC (not for games)  in JPEG/JPG .



FRAPS, when you monitor windows desktop.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 11, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Suggest a good software to take screenshots in PC (not for games)  in JPEG/JPG .



press ctrl+ prtsc, paste it in MS paint and then save as jpeg. or if you have windows 7, use snipping tool.


----------



## kunalht (May 11, 2014)

okay thanks guys!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 12, 2014)

Pressing windows + print screen automatically rates the screenshot in pictures library


----------



## $hadow (May 12, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Pressing windows + print screen automatically rates the screenshot in pictures library


I guess that feature is only available in Windows 8+


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 12, 2014)

$hadow said:


> I guess that feature is only available in Windows 8+



No, it's available in Windows 7 too.


----------



## $hadow (May 12, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> No, it's available in Windows 7 too.


Oh thanks than. I didn't know about that.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 12, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> No, it's available in Windows 7 too.


not working in Windows 7 professional.


----------



## topgear (May 13, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Suggest a good software to take screenshots in PC (not for games)  in JPEG/JPG .



use pickpic.


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 13, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> No, it's available in Windows 7 too.



Never worked.


----------



## ariftwister (May 13, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> No, it's available in Windows 7 too.



No, it's from Windows 8+ only any version. But Windows 7 ultimate only(i guess)


----------



## ariftwister (May 13, 2014)

Well before Win 8, This is how I save a screenshot.

PrntScrn > Goto Paint > Paste > Save as Jpeg.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 13, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> No, it's from Windows 8+ only any version. But Windows 7 ultimate only(i guess)



nope, not even in ultimate (checked on a friend's laptop)


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 13, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> no, it's available in windows 7 too.



not working in ultimate........


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 13, 2014)

I must have been mistaken  sorry buddies.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 13, 2014)

topgear said:


> use pickpic.


Do you mean picpick?
*www.picpick.org/en/
Confusing name.
And I stick with Irfanview for image captures. It has option of time delay which can be set to take screenshots periodically.


----------



## topgear (May 14, 2014)

yeah, thanks.


----------



## andy_65_in (May 19, 2014)

wheres the link for GENIUS pdf


----------



## CyberKID (May 19, 2014)

Try Lightshot. It's a screen capture app, which replaces the default printscreen functionality with it's own, allowing control over the area to be captured, do a bit of editing like adding text and stuff, and then upload on their image sharing accounts(with imgur/others), to give you access to share the image with the URL to the image /save on the local computer. Much better that the PrintScrn > Open Paint > Paste > Save approach.


----------



## tkin (May 19, 2014)

CyberKID said:


> Try Lightshot. It's a screen capture app, which replaces the default printscreen functionality with it's own, allowing control over the area to be captured, do a bit of editing like adding text and stuff, and then upload on their image sharing accounts(with imgur/others), to give you access to share the image with the URL to the image /save on the local computer. Much better that the PrintScrn > Open Paint > Paste > Save approach.



Snipping tool does all that, except the online upload part.


----------



## andy_65_in (May 19, 2014)

where can i get genuis pdf from-all sites dont allow it


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 19, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> where can i get genuis pdf from-all sites dont allow it



try sumatra pdf. genius pdf is based on sumatra pdf.


----------



## andy_65_in (May 19, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> try sumatra pdf. genius pdf is based on sumatra pdf.


- i suppose this is better than my adobe and foxit-or can this run concurrently with them


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 19, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> - i suppose this is better than my adobe and foxit-or can this run concurrently with them



why do you want to run 3 pdf readers simultaneously??


----------



## ajayritik (May 20, 2014)

Guys do we have any kind of add in either in Chrome or Mozilla which will limit browsing internet at office preferably with password feature.
These days seem to waste lot of time at office browsing.


----------



## amjath (May 20, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys do we have any kind of add in either in Chrome or Mozilla which will limit browsing internet at office preferably with password feature.
> These days seem to waste lot of time at office browsing.



*chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/stayfocusd/laankejkbhbdhmipfmgcngdelahlfoji?hl=en


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 20, 2014)

CyberKID said:


> Try Lightshot. It's a screen capture app, which replaces the default printscreen functionality with it's own, allowing control over the area to be captured, do a bit of editing like adding text and stuff, and then upload on their image sharing accounts(with imgur/others), to give you access to share the image with the URL to the image /save on the local computer. Much better that the PrintScrn > Open Paint > Paste > Save approach.



It's very good apart from the fact the the link it provides is not fetched by


----------



## snap (May 21, 2014)

found out these freewares which finds the best dns servers for your location :

*code.google.com/p/namebench/

*www.grc.com/dns/benchmark.htm

maybe someone should create a tutorial in the networking section for TDF explaining the benefits of changing their dns or i could post some links for those who don't want to search


----------



## CyberKID (May 21, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> It's very good apart from the fact the the link it provides is not fetched by  tags.[/QUOTE]
> One can always open the image and get the link to the image by right clicking the image, and copying the link location. IMO, it still saves the hassle of saving and uploading images on your account.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 21, 2014)

snap said:


> found out these freewares which finds the best dns servers for your location :
> 
> *code.google.com/p/namebench/
> 
> ...



I did start a thread i Networking section for people to post their namebench results. Sadly, no one did


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 21, 2014)

CyberKID said:


> One can always open the image and get the link to the image by right clicking the image, and copying the link location. IMO, it still saves the hassle of saving and uploading images on your account.



IIRC, it didn't give that option.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 21, 2014)

dns benchmarking is of no use at least here in India.no matter what you use ping times will always be poor.only good choices are google dns & opendns(sometimes filter results).norton & comodo dns are more publicity tools for their security suites & not really needed if one is already using a good AV which is recommended anyway.


----------



## andy_65_in (May 23, 2014)

downloaded but did not install boostspeed-will it remove my logins id/password etc-some of my websites open automatically so far


----------



## CyberKID (May 24, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> IIRC, it didn't give that option.


It does, however, that option is because of the browser.
Open the image from the link, right click on the image and you will get the option to copy the image url, and you'll get the required image link www.abcdef.com/image.png.:wink:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/rdXXsSB.png


----------



## andy_65_in (May 25, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> downloaded but did not install boostspeed-will it remove my logins id/password etc-some of my websites open automatically so far


-anyone who can help


----------



## ajayritik (May 25, 2014)

Can someone suggest a good freeware to recover deleted files.


----------



## amjath (May 25, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Can someone suggest a good freeware to recover deleted files.



recuva 
*www.piriform.com/recuva


----------



## CyberKID (May 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> recuva
> *www.piriform.com/recuva


It does a good job, given that you haven't written over the sectors that you deleted the files from. Most often the multimedia files are the worst affected by deleting and recovery operations.


----------



## topgear (May 26, 2014)

Here's two more options if you are to recover no more than 1GB :

*www.powerdatarecovery.com/
*www.easeus.com/datarecoverywizard/free-data-recovery-software.htm


----------



## andy_65_in (May 26, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> -anyone who can help


- help please


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 26, 2014)

all browsers store login id/password info in certain files & cookies so as long as boostspeed does not remove/clear browser cache/cookies it should not be a problem.also such softwares usually comes with some one-click system fix option which may remove/clear browser cache/cookies so read the inbuilt help file of boostspeed to fully understand all its options before trying any of them.


----------



## andy_65_in (May 30, 2014)

boost speed shows 18 gb of junk files in my lappiea and asks  me if i want it to be removed-it also says boostspeed is safe but i can back up with rescue centre if i want.what should i do- i am astonished that i have 18 gb of junk-is it safe to go ahead and remove it without backup .pl comment


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 30, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> boost speed shows 18 gb of junk files in my lappiea and asks  me if i want it to be removed-it also says boostspeed is safe but i can back up with rescue centre if i want.what should i do- i am astonished that i have 18 gb of junk-is it safe to go ahead and remove it without backup .pl comment



Use CCleaner.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 30, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> boost speed shows 18 gb of junk files in my lappiea and asks  me if i want it to be removed-it also says boostspeed is safe but i can back up with rescue centre if i want.what should i do- i am astonished that i have 18 gb of junk-is it safe to go ahead and remove it without backup .pl comment



Post a screenshot.


----------



## CyberKID (May 30, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Use CCleaner.


+1 to that!


----------



## andy_65_in (May 30, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Post a screenshot.


-cant manage a screenshot


----------



## topgear (Jun 6, 2014)

Give this a go :
ISO Workshop | Glorylogic

and from the same devs :
True Burner | Glorylogic


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jun 12, 2014)

Any good free software to record video from webcam and camera from laptop. and edit with comments and caption to upload on youtube


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2014)

Try this :
CamStudio - Free Screen Recording Software


----------



## chintan786 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi All,

Please suggest a Freeware tht work as a good event calendar for desktop.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 2, 2014)

one of my pendrive was damaged by Win32Disk imager software, then i searched internet and found this wonder ful free app

BootIce

Booooooooting ? Index page
BOOTICE ? Partition Flash Drive ? Edit Boot Sector | Portable USB Applications

It has some wonderful feature, just try it and keep it for future worth having on pc


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2014)

chintan786 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please suggest a Freeware tht work as a good event calendar for desktop.



Try the free version of this :
EssentialPIM ? Personal Information Manager for Windows, iOS and Android


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 3, 2014)

Dell has awesom tool known as Preboot Diagnostic (PSA) and tests each hardware..but sad thing is its only available for Dell computers


----------



## Inceptionist (Jul 3, 2014)

You guys use any Windows Explorer alternatives? 

I'm looking for something which is customizable.


----------



## chintan786 (Jul 5, 2014)

topgear said:


> Try the free version of this :
> EssentialPIM ? Personal Information Manager for Windows, iOS and Android



Thanks Topgear. Also please help regarding Password Protect some folders in WIN 8

Regards,

Chintan


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 6, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> You guys use any Windows Explorer alternatives?
> 
> I'm looking for something which is customizable.


Explorer++
XYplorer


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2014)

Q-Dir is also good.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2014)

Softpedia Giveaway ? Unlimited Licenses for Bitdefender Internet Security 2015

Softpedia giving away BitDefender 2015 Internet Security edition licenses in the link above.


----------



## amjath (Jul 19, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Softpedia Giveaway ? Unlimited Licenses for Bitdefender Internet Security 2015
> 
> Softpedia giving away BitDefender 2015 Internet Security edition licenses in the link above.


Thanks got it


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 19, 2014)

i have a Lenovo B490 laptop with Toshiba 500 GB hard disk

in windows 7 it shows my hard disk is broken and may fail soon completely, the pc hangs up a lot, but on ubunutu, mint it works fine without any problem.

Can you guys please show me some good ISO image like linux to fix the error and keep the hard disk usable

any method to repair the hard disk


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2014)

The HDD may have bad sector so based upon the manufacturer of the HDD obtain the appropriate diagnostic tool. Perform a Long / extended scan to see actually what issue the HDD has and at the end of test if it's only bad sectors then the diagnostic tool will give you an option to fix the bad sectors. Best would be if you scan the HDD using some diagnostic tool like HirenBoot CD which comes with HDTune. HDTune on hiren boot CD can be used to pin point the problems your HDD is facing without relying on your installed copy of windows.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 20, 2014)

thanks i will try hirens boot cd, also can you recommend some good and easy to use, jpg to pdf converter software


----------



## $hadow (Jul 20, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Softpedia Giveaway ? Unlimited Licenses for Bitdefender Internet Security 2015
> 
> Softpedia giving away BitDefender 2015 Internet Security edition licenses in the link above.



Thanks got it.


----------



## Flash (Jul 20, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Thanks got it.


How do you got it?
It says *​Please try again later.*


----------



## amjath (Jul 20, 2014)

Flash said:


> How do you got it?
> It says *​Please try again later.*


I got it in first try.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 20, 2014)

Flash said:


> How do you got it?
> It says *​Please try again later.*



Well I got it yesterday but forgot to thank him.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Flash said:


> How do you got it?
> It says *​Please try again later.*



the same is happening with me for last few hours. only 6 more minutes left.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> the same is happening with me for last few hours. only 6 more minutes left.



i got it in the first try. i received a 9month validity key though still unused as i have just activated norton antivirus 3 days back.


----------



## Flash (Jul 21, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> the same is happening with me for last few hours. only 6 more minutes left.


Hope you didn't get!!


Spoiler



like me


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 21, 2014)

Flash said:


> Hope you didn't get!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



 got it .


Spoiler



not just one but three 


Spoiler



just now 





if you are fast enough ,do it now 
 and if you don't mind, 



Spoiler



i have 2 more keys with 180 days of validity unused 



- - - Updated - - -



vidhubhushan said:


> i got it in the first try. i received a 9month validity key though still unused as i have just activated norton antivirus 3 days back.



got it now


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 23, 2014)

any software to know complete detail about my wifi card like, maximum speed it can support, manufacturing date etc


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 23, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> any software to know complete detail about my wifi card like, maximum speed it can support, manufacturing date etc



the best way is to look at the box it came from


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 24, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> the best way is to look at the box it came from



its in my laptop preinstalled, i want to know a way to find about it from windows and linux


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2014)

^use Device Manager in Windows


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2014)

*Connection Keeper*



> Connection Keeper is an invaluable time-saving tool for dial-up users.  This free program simulates Internet browsing (at a random interval) to prevent your connection from appearing idle, thus preventing your ISP from dropping the connection due to inactivity.  Connection Keeper can also automatically close many types of popup windows, such as those asking if you wish to stay connected.  And if the connection is lost, Connection Keeper can automatically dial back in, restoring the connection as fast as possible.  Save your time and sanity - try Connection Keeper today!



Connection Keeper - Keeps your connection alive and automatically closes popup windows.


----------



## quagmire (Aug 2, 2014)

Guys, I wanted to know if there is a freeware to store just the file structure of a particular folder (alongwith the names of all files inside). Something like this:



Spoiler



*docs.eiffel.com/sites/docs.eiffel.com/files/images/folders.png



Can it be stored in a file somehow?

The reason I need such a thing is I want to mail the just the file names along with the file structure to a friend to let him know exactly which files I have.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 2, 2014)

quagmire said:


> Guys, I wanted to know if there is a freeware to store just the file structure of a particular folder (alongwith the names of all files inside). Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



am also interested to know a solution to it. for the time being, i just use 'copy filenames', and manually replicate the folder structure in an excel file.

*EDIT:* check if these two pages have something to assist:

Copy Files with their Directory Structure - FileBoss, The Power File Manager (but its a shareware. you could check any free alternative to it on alternative.to, or use it for trial if you need the software only temporarily)

Copy folder structure and filename only - TechSpot Forums

i will try these later.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 2, 2014)

^ Be a little Geek, and do this to record the fienames according to the folder structure:

In command line of Windows type this command:

```
C:\Users\Administrator>cd desktop

C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop>tree /A > FolderStructure.txt
```

The command "tree /A Filename.txt" will create a text file with the complete structure of all the subfolders of whom you want to take a snapshot of. You can even use the switch /F to record filenames inside the folder. The input redirection operator ">" means don't display the output on screen, but redirect the output in a Text file.

Yo don't need freewares all the time! 

Also, you can use *Cathy*, a file indexing tool to record complete structure of folders and filenames of a disk, pen drive or external HDD, which I use to catalog movies.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 3, 2014)

I was performing a clean up on my HDD and those duplicate files are really giving me a lot of trouble. At first I thought I'd manually fix them, one by one, but there are far too many of them now.

I know there was some tool that does the job for you, but is there any other recommendation ?

Specifically, I'm looking for tool that identifies duplicate files in a given location


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 3, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> I was performing a clean up on my HDD and those duplicate files are really giving me a lot of trouble. At first I thought I'd manually fix them, one by one, but there are far too many of them now.
> 
> I know there was some tool that does the job for you, but is there any other recommendation ?
> 
> Specifically, I'm looking for tool that identifies duplicate files in a given location



Duplicate Cleaner


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 3, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Duplicate Cleaner



This looks good

EDIT: I guess _*this*_ should be the one


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 3, 2014)

^yes, the digital volcano one


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 4, 2014)

Vyom said:


> ^ Be a little Geek, and do this to record the fienames according to the folder structure:
> 
> In command line of Windows type this command:
> 
> ...



wow! thanks a lot, geek saab!  *www.digit.in/forum/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif

the cmd-line method worked very well. though the result looked an eye-sore of sorts (_am used to manually cataloging my softwares with all tables and format-options in excel; reason to do so is to keep a track of the apps am installing/using, and to back this info up in the event of a system reformat, so that after the process, i can check the list and re-create the categories and re-install those softwares, without having to waste time on remembering what all softwares i need to install again_), but it worked well without a doubt!

but am highly pleased with Cathy! since the past few days, i was searching for a free media-cataloging software with a pleasing UI (_all-in-one kind, like for multimedia, apps, ebooks, any custom category_), but couldn't get one (_some open-source ones i found intricate, and lacking in a good GUI_). but Cathy, this no-frills-attached small cataloger-of-catalogers, this indeed seems tremendously useful! though i may still be searching for a good GUI-based cataloger anyway, but still, Cathy will now remain my cataloger of choice to fall back upon! moreover, will keep updating the catalog regularly, so that the it keeps reflecting up-to-date info (_if any software is removed/added_). same would go for my other media like audio-files (_to keep a track of the ones being used on my music-server_), ebooks, videos/movies, etc., etc.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 7, 2014)

since past few days, i was in search for a utility that could allow me to use whatsapp (specifically) on my phone and my pc simultaneously. i had used line, viber, etc. apps as well as their windows 8.1 counterparts earlier, but needed something for whatsapp. after a while, y'day, came upon a solution, and that was, *using a remote-control app*! tested a few of them, and below are the ones that i found very good for the purpose:

1. *remoteroid* - a free VNC type app. the snappiest of all i used! the  resolution of the phone-replica on the pc is low than the others, but it  isn't any handicap in any way whatsoever! 
2. *teamviewer quicksupport* - with teamviewer installed on pc and  quicksupport app on the phone, its just like remoteroid, albeit,  slightly, very slightly laggy (but the resolution is crisp!).
3. *any free VNC server app on the cell, and any free VNC viewer software  on the PC* - my preference(s) --> tightVNC/tigerVNC. laggier than the  two above, but nothing bothersome. apt for my need! 
4. *webkey* - if one wants to have more options in remote-controlling the  phone, this is THE thing! operates from a web UI, and gives you a lot of  options to tinker with (more than some other such apps like airdroid,  reach, etc.).


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for your finding. Webkey looks good to me.

BTW, do try airdroid if you have not already.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 10, 2014)

topgear said:


> Thanks for your finding. Webkey looks good to me.
> 
> BTW, do try airdroid if you have not already.



don't mention!
i had used airdroid, but realised that whatsapp couldn't be used on it (or for that matter, nothing much in the matter of apps, except calls, messaging, back-ups).


----------



## amjath (Aug 10, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> don't mention!
> i had used airdroid, but realised that whatsapp couldn't be used on it (or for that matter, nothing much in the matter of apps, except calls, messaging, back-ups).



Voice has been raised since 2011 for whatsapp support in Airdroid, still going
whatsapp suport - AirDroid


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 10, 2014)

yes; even i was/am tired of the touchscreen kb, one reason why i wanted a pc option. may be they might have some legal complications in introducing whatsapp support, otherwise they couldn't have foregone such a loud & old support-request from its users. as it is, whatsapp doesn't allow the app being used simultaneously from 2 no.s/devices (and no storage of users's messages/contacts on its servers too), so seems some legal/technical issue only. i liked the airdroid UI. would myself like to see whatsapp and other apps-support being introduced in it.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 14, 2014)

Is TeraCopy better than Windows 7 default copy  ?
I'm just a average user.


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2014)

Teracopy has it's own advantage and some nice added features for which it's better than windows default copy / paste feature. Specially if you need to move large amount of files between pcs then Teracopy is the best. Also it will not show you false read / write speed whenever you copy some files to a usb PD unlike windows default copy / paste app.


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2014)

Revolution said:


> Is TeraCopy better than Windows 7 default copy  ?
> I'm just a average user.


*www.digit.in/forum/software-q/180789-teracopy-fastest-out-there.html


----------



## Revolution (Aug 15, 2014)

Staying with Windows Copy then.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 16, 2014)

I really like the queuing feature of Tera Copy. Thing is I get same transfer speeds from both. Hence I use just the default windows copy application.


----------



## amjath (Aug 16, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> I really like the queuing feature of Tera Copy. Thing is I get same transfer speeds from both. Hence I use just the default windows copy application.





kaz said:


> I prefer stock windows copy over teracopy because when there are too many small files then teracopy gets really slow.....



this comment from [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION]'s link is the one which should hold you from using teracopy


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 9, 2014)

Guys do we have any softwares for the following tasks.
1. Auto Shutdown the Windows 7 Desktop at specific time
2. An Active Wallpaper which can have a countdown showing like say countdown for the end of the year.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2014)

ajayritik said:


> Guys do we have any softwares for the following tasks.
> 1. Auto Shutdown the Windows 7 Desktop at specific time



I use this always instead of some auto tool
1) Press Windows + R
2) Type  *shutdown /s /t 60*

where 60 is the timer in seconds

before this I had used a auto tool but due to some bug in it I moved on to using above command


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 12, 2014)

software of extension to download all videos of youtube playlist, please suggest for chrome and firefox


----------



## aaruni (Dec 12, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> software of extension to download all videos of youtube playlist, please suggest for chrome and firefox



does it need to be an extension?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 12, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> software of extension to download all videos of youtube playlist, please suggest for chrome and firefox


4k downloader. No one comes any closer.


----------



## Flash (Dec 12, 2014)

If you're a developer, you will surely need this.. 

Notepad++ Home


----------



## $hadow (Dec 12, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> 4k downloader. No one comes any closer.


How to add it to chrome. When download it from website it says cannot add from this website.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 13, 2014)

i just want to download youtube playlist, anything extension or standalone software will be fine


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 13, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> i just want to download youtube playlist, anything extension or standalone software will be fine



YTD youtube downloader


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 13, 2014)

$hadow said:


> How to add it to chrome. When download it from website it says cannot add from this website.



It's a stand alone software, not add on.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 13, 2014)

Skyh3ck said:


> i just want to download youtube playlist, anything extension or standalone software will be fine



If you're comfortable using a CLI client, take a look at youtube-dl

- - - Updated - - -

Usage :

youtube-dl -f <format> <playlistID>

(Playlisy ID Highlighted in URL)

*edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=KM32

(Youtube-dl in action)

*edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=WA2Q


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 13, 2014)

ok got the 4K downloader, working good for me, just copy and paste and it will download all videos at the fastest speed possible


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. Though I use IDM it sometime slows down.



dashing.sujay said:


> 4k downloader. No one comes any closer.



Thanks for the name.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 13, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> It's a stand alone software, not add on.


Ah thanks I was thought that I had to add it as extension.


----------



## Alien (Dec 18, 2014)

> Listary is a unique search utility for Windows. Not only does it make file browsing truly flexible -- thanks to its multi-file managers support -- but the ultra-compact UI also redefines minimalism. The lightweight design doesn't stop it from providing various advanced features however, that may fit the needs of both casual and power users alike. All you have to do is just type the file name that you’re looking for, and Listary will display the search results at breakneck speed.


Listary - Softpedia review
Listary - Official website


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 21, 2014)

bitdefender total security 2015 6 months license give away here
Free Bitdefender 2015
the website is in german though.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2015)

bump. Such good thread, much dead.


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2015)

*FrostWire* - BitTorrent Client and Cloud File Downloader.

In-App Search - Just type your keyword and go! FrostWire connects to many different torrent search engines and websites to find the files you are looking for - all in one place.

Fast and Easy Downloads - Download any file with one click. On desktop, you can even hand-pick single files from torrent transfers or preview files from cloud sources before you download.

Media Player & Library - Easily access, browse and play all your media in one place. Including gesture-based audio player for Android!

FrostWire and Sharing files over Wi-Fi - Whether you want to transfer files to your phone, share them with just your friends over local wi-fi or create a torrent to share with the entire world - we’ve got you covered.

FrostWire.com Official Site - BitTorrent App, Media Player, Wi-Fi Sharing. 100% Free Download, No subscription required.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 18, 2015)

[h=3]Speccy[/h]           *i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--tZUSLvWU--/upxhf4xorryhfikqlzsj.jpg
           Maybe you've forgotten what kind of RAM you bought, or want a quick glance at your CPU's temperature. Speccy scans your machine and gives you a complete rundown of everything,  from model numbers to  temperatures, fan speeds, S.M.A.R.T. status,  and...well, pretty much anything else you can think of. It's also  available in portable form, so you don't have to install anything—just  stick it in a folder for when you really need it. For an alternative, check out HWiNFO.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 19, 2015)

generatedata.com

It's an open source PHP application for quickly generating dummy data for database. It includes several built in data types such as addresses, number ranges, email addres, etc and supports a large variety of output formats including JSON, SQL, XML, etc.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 19, 2015)

I love speccy a life saver for me.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 1, 2015)

almost no updates in this thread nowadays......


----------



## topgear (Jun 3, 2015)

As the thread title says it's for useful freewares so quality plays an important role here rather than quantity


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 6, 2015)

Tmux has moved to Github now

tmux


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 13, 2015)

Guys can someone please suggest a good download software similar to IDM.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 13, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can someone please suggest a good download software similar to IDM.


Eagleget (but is resource hungry, was using ~500 mb ram once)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 13, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can someone please suggest a good download software similar to IDM.



Free Download Manager.


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys can someone please suggest a good download software similar to IDM.



nothing beats IDM - it's an AIO solution. Having said that try FDM, Gigaget, eagleget. FF / Chrome browser extensions and some other tools like 4k downloader / YTD for downloading videos.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2015)

topgear said:


> nothing beats IDM - it's an AIO solution. Having said that try FDM, Gigaget, eagleget. FF / Chrome browser extensions and some other tools like 4k downloader / YTD for downloading videos.



afaik, that last time i looked, IDM was still paid...  had to uninstall mine. was showing lots of errors. but its was the king of all download managers. 

i am yet to try out Free Download Manager.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 13, 2015)

I prefer using Fdm. But still nothing beats IDM in my point of view.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2015)

I prefer FDM. Installed IDM long time ago and then uninstalled.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 13, 2015)

Does Eagleget have resource/page grabber that can grab any files in a site/page?

Afaik FDM doesn't have it. Orbit had it, but it is dead I think.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Does Eagleget have resource/page grabber that can grab any files in a site/page?
> 
> Afaik FDM doesn't have it. Orbit had it, but it is dead I think.



You can get the links in downthemall extension for FF. Can filter over the media types.


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 13, 2015)

Faun said:


> You can get the links in downthemall extension for FF. Can filter over the media types.



Already have it. But it doesn't detect from all sites. It misses some.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Already have it. But it doesn't detect from all sites. It misses some.



example ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 13, 2015)

Faun said:


> example ?



Like it coudn't get download url of some gifs and videos. Can't give direct example right now. Will do when it occurs again.


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> Like it coudn't get download url of some gifs and videos. Can't give direct example right now. Will do when it occurs again.



Ok. Direct URLs shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> afaik, that last time i looked, IDM was still paid...  had to uninstall mine. was showing lots of errors. but its was the king of all download managers.
> 
> i am yet to try out Free Download Manager.



what kind of errors you are talking about ?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2015)

topgear said:


> what kind of errors you are talking about ?



license 

thanks a lot to whoever suggested FDM. its da baws!! :thumbup:


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2015)

you mean "ahem" version. Well there's a easy "fix" for that but better not talk about it


----------



## Anorion (Jun 16, 2015)

Download Adobe Photoshop CS2 For Free Legally While You Still Can [Tutorial] | Redmond Pie


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 27, 2015)

MobaXterm - Enhanced terminal for Windows with X11 server, tabbed SSH client, network tools and much more

Data Crow - Using Data Crow allows you to catalog all your collectibles, no matter how large your collection is.             Using the excellent online services you can instantly retrieve the information on your books, software, games and movies. This combined with            the file import, which can parse information from your e-books, software, images, music and movie files you won't be doing a lot of typing.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 1, 2015)

Software Giveaways and Discounts - Softpedia: BitDefender 9 month license



Anorion said:


> Download Adobe Photoshop CS2 For Free Legally While You Still Can [Tutorial] | Redmond Pie



Still working..


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Can you guys please suggest Any torrent clients other than u torrent that has the playback or stream feature and that is low on resource consumption??


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 13, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Can you guys please suggest Any torrent clients other than u torrent that has the playback or stream feature and that is low on resource consumption??



Deluge is good but no playback.

I think qBittorrent has this feature. Or you can FDM.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 1, 2016)

Audacity


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 1, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> *Deluge is good* but no playback.
> 
> I think qBittorrent has this feature. Or you can FDM.


Is this the link?  ->   *download.deluge-torrent.org/windows/?C=M;O=D
I don't want to take risk as I did a mistake of installing a malware instead of a software earlier in the past.


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes..


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 9, 2016)

Tixati is the best torrent client there is now. 

it is like your regular torrent client, but on steroids. 
everything is customisable and can be controlled in any way you like.


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2016)

alps2577 said:


> which is a freeware pdf editor that can work as good as Nitro pdf pro version?



You mean you want to edit PDF files. Well some decent freeware alternatives are :

AbleWord
AbleWord Free PDF Editor How to

PDF Eraser : ( Adds watermark on Free Version )
PDF Eraser - Erase and Delete PDF Text, Images or Forms - Download

Inkscape :
Draw Freely | Inkscap

LibreOffice Draw :
Draw | LibreOffice - Free Office Suite - Fun Project - Fantastic Peopl

OpenOffice Draw ( With PDF Plugin )
OpenOffice Draw | OpenOffice.fmDownload OpenOffice FREE | OpenOffice.fm


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 13, 2016)

Networx
NetWorx : bandwidth monitor, connection speed test & traffic usage lo

Welcome to NetBean
(The NetBeans IDE is primarily intended for development in Java, but also supports other languages, in particular PHP, C/C++ and HTML5)

360 Total Security
Clean Up Your PC &amp; Improve Performance | 360 Total Securit


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2016)

how is Networx comapre to GlassWire?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 13, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> how is Networx comapre to GlassWire?


Not used glasswire..
But looking at official sites and screenshots.
It has good other features than only network usage details. New refreshing look for glasswire.
But networx provides real-time, indepth and detailed info about internet usage.
Compare it yourself..


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2016)

^^Does Networx also gives info about applications using internet traffic ?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2016)

Ah, thanks. And glasswire also provides real time stats. But just now i checked, networx takes around 12MB in Memory and Glasswire takes 50MB. The problem with glasswire is it often access HDD , when I am playing , so the usage reaches ~100%. I am not sure if that is the reason of lags in games


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Ah, thanks. And glasswire also provides real time stats. But just now i checked, networx takes around 12MB in Memory and Glasswire takes 50MB. The problem with glasswire is it often access HDD , when I am playing , so the usage reaches ~100%. I am not sure if that is the reason of lags in games



Don't use Glasswire if u game in parallel


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Does Networx also gives info about applications using internet traffic ?


yes!! tis thing, is so good. I can see which app has used how much data that too between particular time frame.

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> Don't use Glasswire if u game in parallel


oh no why????

- - - Updated - - -

Glasswire always runs in Background


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2016)

^^memory usage is more in Glasswire and Networx is better than it

I use DU meter and game in parallel but never faced problems in gaming.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 13, 2016)

DU meter has all features like Glasswire?? Actually i check how much data each session of RL consumed and also, if there is a Windows update. If we can check which particluar app used how much data then i will switch to DU Meter


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 13, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Does Networx also gives info about applications using internet traffic ?


Yes.. i using it for more than 1 year..
Real-time internet speed, internet logs based on users, time, application,..

Networx has no issues of memory problem and lags..
But there is no feature for controlling speed and data consumption for each app. You need other app for that.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 14, 2016)

^thanks for sharing . I am going to try this app for sometime


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 16, 2016)

PatchMyPc
(PatchMyPc.net or majorgeeks.com)
Good useful free softwares updating tool.. must try..
Using for 1-2 years..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 6, 2017)

Product Key Finder: ProduKey - Recover lost product key (CD-Key) of Windows/MS-Office/SQL Server


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 25, 2017)

ScreenToGif - Record your screen, edit and save as a Gif or video


----------



## dissel (Jan 15, 2018)

Any free windows screen recorder which can output normal video files so that later it can be imported to video editor ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 15, 2018)

dissel said:


> Any free windows screen recorder which can output normal video files so that later it can be imported to video editor ?


The best free screen recorder 2018 | TechRadar

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## chintan786 (Apr 23, 2018)

Dear All, Please recommend free PC Sharing App like Teamviewer.
I like to acess my Home laptop from office PC  and for this currently I am using Teamviewer only.
but problem with Teamviewer is it allows sharing for 5-mins only on freeversion.

So need App which allows to do this by entering codes only and don't want home PC Approval to access


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 23, 2018)

chintan786 said:


> Dear All, Please recommend free PC Sharing App like Teamviewer.
> I like to acess my Home laptop from office PC  and for this currently I am using Teamviewer only.
> but problem with Teamviewer is it allows sharing for 5-mins only on freeversion.
> 
> So need App which allows to do this by entering codes only and don't want home PC Approval to access


VNC Viewer or UltraVNC


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 23, 2018)

chintan786 said:


> Dear All, Please recommend free PC Sharing App like Teamviewer.
> I like to acess my Home laptop from office PC  and for this currently I am using Teamviewer only.
> but problem with Teamviewer is it allows sharing for 5-mins only on freeversion.
> 
> So need App which allows to do this by entering codes only and don't want home PC Approval to access



Anydesk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 12, 2019)

Microsoft stellt beliebten Virenscanner ein: Diese Alternativen gibt es
Free alternatives are above since windows 7 is going to its updates discontinued by 2020 feb


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Microsoft stellt beliebten Virenscanner ein: Diese Alternativen gibt es
> Free alternatives are above since windows 7 is going to its updates discontinued by 2020 feb



sooner than later it had to happen.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 11, 2022)

*windows-repair-toolbox.com/


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2022)

NIUBI Partition Editor Free Edition
*www.hdd-tool.com/partition-manager/partition-editor-free.html


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 7, 2022)

*www.snappy-driver-installer.org/


----------

